#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-04
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<boktor> Hallo mensen?
<Vancha> hey boktor
<boktor> oh hoi:p
<boktor> um, heeft iemand hier technisch verstand van ubuntu/wubi.exe?
<Vancha> sorry boktork, dan moet je mij niet hebben, ik ben hier meer voor de begroeting :O
<exalt> hey wie heeft er een wubi vraag ?
<CH__> exalt: boktor.
<boktor> dat was ik
<exalt> wat is je vraag kevertje ?
<boktor> ik krijg een foutmelding bij het opstarten van wubi.exe vanaf usb stick en .iso install cd.
<boktor> iets met exception parameters.
<boktor> als ik dan doorklik kom ik uit op een menu met demo en volledige installatie en meer informatie opties
<exalt> heb je de md5sum van je download gechecked ?
<Tjibba> download wubi gewoon even opnieuw
<boktor> al gedaan
<boktor> precies hetzelfde probleem
<Tjibba> Welke windows gebruik je?
<boktor> win xp sp2
<Tjibba> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<Tjibba> die heb je gebruikt
<Tjibba> ?
<boktor> ja
<boktor> ik krijg een foutmelding Windows geen schijf achtig iets.
<boktor> als ik doorklik kom ik uit op een menu met iets met een demo
<Tjibba> kan je een screenshot maken van de error
<boktor> natuurlijk
<exalt> hoe heb je de bestanden op je usb gezet ?
<boktor> met universal usb installer programma
<boktor> waarmee je dus van je usb een start drive/install drive maakt
<Tjibba> dat maakt voor wubi niet uit
<boktor> mhm
<OerHeks> heeft wubi geen sp3 nodig ?
<boktor> klopt.
<boktor> is dat zo?
<Tjibba> lijkt me niet
<boktor> ok, ik heb de screenshot gemaakt
<boktor> moet ik die ergens uploaden voor jullie?
<Tjibba> ja
<boktor> ik upload de foto wel naar photobucket of imageshack.
<Tjibba> http://picpaste.com/
<boktor> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x344/pwnmyrage/ubuntuerror.jpg
<boktor> daar is de screenshot
<OerHeks> gelukkig geen xp
<boktor> um
<boktor> jawel :3
<boktor> Tune up utility thema veranderingen
<Tjibba> Kan je nog een screenshot maken van het scherm dat je na de error te zien krijgt
<Tjibba> dat menu met Demo.
<boktor> ja natuurlijk
<boktor> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x344/pwnmyrage/menu.jpg
<exalt> boktor: wat heb jij van die vage zwarte vlekken in je screenshots ?
<boktor> persoonlijke dingen wegstrepen.
<exalt> oke.
<Tjibba> heb je een cardreader in je pc zitten?
<boktor> cardreader, als in sd kaart? Nee, maar er is wel een aangesloten usb, 8 gb met een ubuntu installatie systeem
<Tjibba> hmm
<boktor> heb hetzelfde geprobeert met een .iso, gedownload van de ubuntu site, dezelfde error.
<Idroy> hallo
<exalt> hee
<Idroy> iemand enig idee om de clementine icon te veranderen? Ik heb de faenza icon set erop gezet (die doet het), en ook nog de faenza variants icon set met daarin de clementine icon, maar hij verandert niet, al die andere wel
<exalt> boktor: voer je de acties als administrator uit of als normale gebruiker ?
<boktor> admin
<boktor> niet veel keus, aangezien ik de enige gebruiker ben.
<OerHeks> Idroy, heb je clementine afgesloten en opnieuw gestart na icon verandering ?
<boktor> maar toch krijg ik wel, uiteindelijk, de demo optie+installatie erna blijkbaar.
<Idroy> OerHeks: Ik kan wel even re-loggen, kijken of dat helpt, ben er zo weer
<OerHeks> .. dat is een windows manier .. zucht
<Idroy> zo, ik heb even ge-reboot
<Idroy> heeft niet geholpen
<OerHeks> werk je nu met 11.04 Unity ?
<Idroy> ja
<Idroy> let wel dat alle andere icons wel verandert zijn
<Idroy> alleen niet de clementine icon
<OerHeks> curieus ja. log eens uit, en schakel om naar classic gdm ?
<OerHeks> als het in classic wel werkt, dan is het een unity-ding
<OerHeks> ( vaker gelezen dat themaś/aanpassingen niet pakken inder unity
<Idroy> hmmm, wat ik wel zie is dat er in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps er wel een clemtine logo aanwezig is, maar die heet niet: clementine.svg maar: application-x-clementine.svg
<Idroy> en als ik dan naar de faenza theme folder ga, dan zit daar ook wel een clementine logo in, maar die heet dan: clementine.*
<Idroy> maar ik ga eerst even kijken of het in classic werkt, als dat ook niet werkt dan hernoem ik de clementine.* naar: application-x-clementine.*
<Idroy> in classic is ie ook niet verandert (de andere ook allemaal wel)
<OerHeks> dan zit het in de naam, zoals je zelf denkt ?
<Idroy> ik heb ze net vernoemd, ik ga even re-loggen
<Idroy> wss zit het dan wel in de naam, alleen ik zou echt niet weten hoe ik het zo moeten hernoemen
<OerHeks> gelijk aan de naam van de andere icoontjes
<OerHeks> uit de verzameling*
<Idroy> ah tis gelukt... ik heb de clementine icoon bestandjes uit de map: ~/home/yordi/.icons naar /usr/share/icons/hicolor gedaan, en nu doet ie het wel in 1 keer
<Idroy> en dan vernoemd naar: application-x-clementine
<OerHeks> oke, dus scalable was niet de juiste map :-)
<Idroy> waarschijnlijk
<OerHeks> goed gedaan
<Idroy> ik ga, cya later
<RawChid> Kan ik met een commando ofzo zien hoeveel slots voor geheugen ik heb?
<RawChid> lshw heb ik al bekeken
<Jeeves_> dmidecode
<RawChid> Dank u
<RawChid> ah, ik had lshw -html gedaan
<RawChid> Gewoon lshw toont bank:0 en bank:1 :)
<RawChid> Iemand toevallig nog wat DIMM DDR gebeugen in de aanbieding? :P
<glda19> wie gebruikt ze de laatste versie van thunderbird en ligthning
<glda19> wie gebruikt er thunderbird
<RawChid> Ik denk dat je meer reactie krijgt als je gewoon je vraag stelt of je probleem beschrijft
<RawChid> Ik gebruik Thunderbird
<glda19> RawChid, welke versie
<RawChid> Weet ik niet
<exalt> ik rij in een thunderbird is dat ook goed ?
<glda19> exalt, nee
<glda19> wie gebruikt er de laatste versie van thunderbird 5.0 en ligthning 1.04b en heeft lightning kunnen laten delen tussen linux en xp
<exalt> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3018/3093972577_3c879445d1.jpg
<exalt> glda19: ik snap je vraag nog steeds niet, moet thunderbird op linux bestanden delen met ligtning op winxp ?
<glda19> exalt, gebruik je tb
<exalt> glda19: neen
<glda19> laat dan maar
<glda19> wie gebruikt er thunderbird als mail programma
<Jeeves_> ik
<glda19> Jeeves_, en welke extenties gebruik welke versie van tb
<Jeeves_> Is dat een zin?
<Jeeves_> Volgens mij ben je wat woorden vergeten?
<glda19> welke add-ons gebruike je welke versie van tb
<glda19> Jeeves_,
<Jeeves_> Hier mist het woord 'en'?
<Jeeves_> Dan is het antwoord "3.1.10" en verschillende extensies en met ieder hun eigen versie
<glda19> dus niet de nieuwste versi 5.0
<glda19> versie
<Jeeves_> Firefox heeft toch 5?
<Jeeves_> Thunderbird is volgens mij gewoon bij 3.1
<glda19> tb is verniewd naar 5.0
<Jeeves_> Niet in Linux Mint/Ubuntu?
<glda19> wel in ubuntu
<glda19> draai versie 5.0
<glda19> Jeeves_,
<Jeeves_> Ik zie et
<Jeeves_> Maar ja, 3.1 doet het goed zat voor mij :)
<glda19> jeeves gebruik je ook de kalender
<exalt> Jeeves_: moet jij niet aan het werk ?
<Jeeves_> glda19: Ja, die gebruik ik
<Jeeves_> exalt: Dat ben ik aan het doen :)
<glda19> Jeeves_, ook gedeeld met windows
<Jeeves_> glda19: Ik gebruik al 13 jaar geen Windows
<Jeeves_> Maar ik gebruik wel een caldav server
<Jeeves_> dus alles en iedereen met het juiste wachtwoord en gebruikersnaam deel ik het mee
<glda19> Jeeves_, dan kun je mij niet helpen
<Jeeves_> glda19: ok
<Jeeves_> exalt: Waar bemoei jij je eigenlijk mee? :)
<exalt> ik weet wel dat jij een butler van FOAD bent die onder werktijd een beetje zit te ubuntu'en
<Jeeves_> Ben jij dan toevallig de grappigste thuis? :)
<FOAD> Jeeves, aan de slag.  Wij spreken hier later nog wel over.  Ik ben zeer ontstemd.
<Jeeves_> Want toevallig ben ik eigen baas :)
<Jeeves_> FOAD: Das dan mooi k*t voor je!
<exalt> maak het probleem nu niet erger dan het al is
<FOAD> Als je zo doorgaat wel, Jeeves.
<FOAD> Wat een taal.
<Jeeves_> Errug he
<exalt> dat wordt op staande voet...
<Jeeves_> Kom maar langs dan. Bellestein 155, Ede
<exalt> of is FOAD vergevings gezind?
<FOAD> Zo gedraag je je anders ook niet, Jeeves.
<exalt> FOAD: hij is naar mij geemigreerd las je dat ?
<Jeeves_> FOAD: Ik gedraag me nooit. Das toch inmiddels wel bekend?
<FOAD> Ik begin je ervan te verdenken dat je maar doet alsof je Jeeves bent.
<Jeeves_> Ik ben al een jaar of 14 Jeeves_
<exalt> Jeeves_: heb je daar een winkeltje ?
<Jeeves_> En al een jaar of 7 in dit kanaal
<Jeeves_> exalt: Nee, ik woon er boven
<exalt> in het contract staat namelijk dat werk op freelance basis tijdens werktijd verboden is
<exalt> Jeeves_: zeker CHE ofniet?
<Jeeves_> exalt: Ehm, ik ben 30 en al fulltime aan het werk sinds m'n 17e.
<Jeeves_> Dus nee
<glda19> Jeeves_, what doe je van werk
<Jeeves_> glda19: www.tuxis.nl
<exalt> Jeeves_: dan heb je de naam van de butler van FOAD gestolen. dat mag niet
<Jeeves_> exalt: ok. Is die Jeeves al ouder dan 12?
<Jeeves_> Probeer je nu tot 12 te tellen maar strand je bij 10?
<StefandeVries> Jongens, ik lig dubbel...
<Jeeves_> Ik niet. Ik vind het nogal irritant gezeik. Meer iets voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic (of hoe ie dan ook heet)
<StefandeVries> Kom daarheen dan.
<Jeeves_> Nee. Ik zit hier niet om figuren als exalt en FOAD te spreken.
<Jeeves_> Maar je hebt gelijk, ik heb me laten verleiden te reageren. Excuses :)
<glda19> Jeeves_, stop er gewoon mee
<Jeeves_> glda19: Met tuxis.nl ? :)
<StefandeVries> Jeeves_; wijs ;)
<Jeeves_> StefandeVries: Dank je, ik doe m'n best. :)
<hansw> Allemaal bedankt voor de links van de usb dongel van vodafone, maatje is helemaal blij met ubuntu, nu kan hij af en toe vanuit overal en nergens zijn mail lezen
<OerHeks> usb mode switch ?
<hansw> volgens mij wel ja
<hansw> maar kan ik hier vandaag niet zien, hij is vrachtwagen chauffeur
<OerHeks> ah oke, wsbmode switch heb ik vaker over gelezen, met 3g dongles
<hansw> komt door heel west europa
<OerHeks> is dit wat, Tivoli storage manager ? http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxinfo/v3r0m0/index.jsp?topic=/liaab/concepts/lcon_Tivoli_on_Linux.htm&sf1657715=1
<hansw> OerHeks, hoeveel storage wil je beheren?
<OerHeks> 2x 1 Tb :-D
<hansw> denk dat het dan een beetje overkill is :-)
<OerHeks>  ik had al dat idee, ja
<hansw> waar wat noem je managen?
<OerHeks> ik kwam een link tegen naar die ibm papers, en was benieuwd
<OerHeks> zal wel een clusterbeheer zijn o.i.d.
<hansw> OerHeks, denk dat je er prima X iscsi bakken mee kunt beheren, om maar een voorbeeld te geven. Gewoon 50 of meer Tb
<OerHeks> wat vind u van deze > http://picpaste.com/pics/googletalk-AbWDrTdM.1309805768.png
<MarcV> goeienavond allemaal
<MarcV> ik heb een vraag over sed (nooit eerder mee gewerkt)
<MarcV> is het mogelijk om meerdere woorden in de een tekstfile te veranderen in 1 sed opdracht?
<MarcV> met meerdere woorden bedoel ik dus meerdere verschillende woorden door verschillende andere woorden
<MarcV> tot nu toe heb ik: sed 's/te_vervangen_woord/het_vervangende_woord/g' > /ergens/tekst.txt
<MarcV> maar ik wil dus 3 woorden uit het bestand vervangen door 3 andere woorden
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, 3 verschillende woorden ombuigen naar 1 woord lukt nog wel, ik denk dat je toch 3 opdrachten moet geven
<MarcV> dan vernaggel ik de output..  er moeten 3 woorden in 1 file vervangen worden met als resultaat 1 nieuw file
<MarcV> zit al te kijken naar tr ook
<MarcV> oh w8
<MarcV> kan natuurlijk eerst het origineel kopieren en dan sed erop loslaten
<MarcV> ik ben er
<MarcV> bedankt voor het meedenken.. :)
<OerHeks> ja, geen slecht idee.
<OerHeks> have fun MarcV
<MarcV> tnx
<MarcV> wil de logfiles van mn ubuntuserver op de webserver gooien maar dan is het handig als de inlognamen veranderd zijn eerst..
<trijntje> das wel eerlijk van google OerHeks, in principe hebben alle programma's die toegang natuurlijk
<OerHeks> nou, het klinkt eng, trijntje :(
<OerHeks> toegang tot alle files, dat lijkt me een beetje onwaarschijnlijk, doch indien dit waar is, niet wenselijk.
<hansw> OerHeks, moetje googletalk als root installeren? :-)
<OerHeks> ik durfde niet verder te gaan, het is een app via chrome weg store.
<OerHeks> dit is dezelfde plugin die flash dwarszat ..
<OerHeks> grinnik
<OerHeks> die wil ook alles van je weten, waarschijnlijk.
<hansw> OerHeks, je kunt via je browser een gtalk account aanmaken, dan pak je een jabber client en connect daarmee naar gtalk
<OerHeks> ah zo
<hansw> OerHeks, gewoon creatief zijn :-)
<OerHeks> ik zit te wachtten op dat google+
<OerHeks> ik hoor om me heen dat ze al aan het prutsende zijn, doch ik nog niet ;(
<OerHeks> karma ?
<trijntje> programma's draaien onder linux niet standaard in een sandbox, dus als het goed is kan elk programma op jouw pc iig alle data kopiëren
<hansw> geen ide :-)
<hansw> trijntje, dat ligt eraan als welke user het draait
<trijntje> je hebt toch zelfs als gewone user leesrechten op bijna alles?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag ..
<hansw> trijntje, probeer het eens uit, in /var/lib enzo
<hansw> gelukkig heb je niet overal rechten als user
<hansw> hans@eee:/var/lib$ cd mysql/
<hansw> bash: cd: mysql/: Permission denied
<trijntje> dat is waar, maar de meeste data die evil(tm) google zou willen stelen (dwz info over de gebruiker) is wel gewoon toegankelijk
<trijntje> en de inhoud van /var/lib is waarschijnlijk toch saai :P
<OerHeks> dus .. doen ?
<hansw> OerHeks, jouw data staat in je home dir, niet in /var/lib
<trijntje> OerHeks, tja, ik denk niet dat google ermee weg zou komen om dan alle files van je pc te uploaden, daar komen mensen zeker achter
<hansw> trijntje, hoezo saai? als je als hacker in iemands /var/ alles kunt lezen dan heb je, bij default systemen, alle databases van het systeem (met mysql) om maar wat te noemen
<hansw> en tips over wie er connect
<hansw> etc...
<Jeeves_> Daar moet je root voor zijn
<hansw> Jeeves_, nee, niet zomaar
<OerHeks> chromium draait toch in ene zandbox ?
<Jeeves_> Om dingen te lezen die niet van jou zijn of privacy technisch van belang?
<hansw> mag, is handig, maar veel data programma's hebben een eigen gebruiker en groep
<Jeeves_> Daar moet je toch echt root voor zijn
<hansw> Jeeves_, als je mysql root bent kun je dat lezen, root kan dat wel lezen maar er niets van maken
<hansw> tenzij je weet hoe je mysql reset op een ander wachtwoord
<Jeeves_> Ik snap niet wat je bedoelt
<hansw> myisam is nog wel te doen, dat is databases overzetten
<hansw> Jeeves_, databases hebben niet zomaar een ascii inhoud die je kunt lezen
<Jeeves_> hansw: Nee, dat weet ik
<trijntje> hm, ik weet niet zoveel van hacken, dan zal ik wel niet chmod 777 / runnen omdat dat makkelijker is ;)
<Jeeves_> Maar als je root@`localhost` in Mysql bent, kun je prima alle databases dumpen
<hansw> trijntje, dan heb je nog niets aan die mysql data :-)
<hansw> Jeeves_, moet je wel dat wachtwoord weten
<hansw> mysql root != os root
<Jeeves_> hansw: Daar ging het toch net om. Dat je niet zomaar overal bij kan :)
<OerHeks> terug naar de oorsprong > http://picpaste.com/googletalk1-Qt6CnCyi.png  kan talk meer dan de gebruiker ?
<trijntje> hansw, alleen als het encrypted is toch?
<hansw> Jeeves_, ja, maar wellicht begreep ik het fout
<Jeeves_> OerHeks: Nee. Talk kan nooit meer dan de gebruiker die et opstart
<hansw> trijntje, als je myisam databases hebt kun je de database die je wil bereiken verplaatsen naar een andere machine en daar rechten op geven
<hansw> trijntje, als je innodb hebt is dat al lastiger
<Jeeves_> hansw: Volgens mij hoef je dan alleen maar andere files te kopieren en de binlog opnieuw te applyen
<hansw> Jeeves_, volgens mij zit de mysql password tabel ook in de innodb files
<hansw> maar weet dat niet 100 procent zeker
<Jeeves_> Nee. Dat zit in de mysql database
<Jeeves_> en dat is een myisam database
<hansw> ah, ok, dan is het niet zo moeilijk nee
<Jeeves_> Maar als je root bent (waardoor je die files kunt kopieren)
<Jeeves_> kun je ook gewoon --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf gebruiken :)
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> je kunt ook gewoon zonder networking mysql herstarten en een ander pwd ingeven
<Jeeves_> Ja, maar ook daarvoor moet je root zijn :)
<hansw> maar het ging mij erom dat je als gebruiker niet zomaar alles kunt lezen, en dat is wel goed
<hansw> en wat uitleg omdat trijntje dacht dat /var/lib niet echt leuk/belangrijk is
<hansw> :-)
<OerHeks> https://twitter.com/#!/OerHeks/status/87979447373938689
<trijntje> hansw, ja, ik zat alleen aan gebruikersdata te denken
<hansw> Jeeves_, is trouwens ook wel een beetje het gevaar van zoiets als een moderne linux distro, gebruikers snappen niet veel van rechtenstructuren
<hansw> trijntje, er zijn programma's die je data opslaan in mysql, of postgres
<Jeeves_> hansw: Dat maakt niet uit of het windows of linux is
<hansw> of ....
<Jeeves_> de meeste gebruikers snappen het niet
<Jeeves_> en bij windows hoeven ze niets te doen om het stuk te laten gaan
<hansw> Jeeves_, heb je wel gelijk in ja
<Jeeves_> bij linux moeten ze tenminste nog sudo chmod 777 -R / typen
<Jeeves_> en dan maken ze het ook helemaal stuk :)
<hansw> idd
<hansw> er zijn trouwens wel bestanden die het met rust laat met dat commando
<hansw> de ext3 logfile
<hansw> moet je eerst met chattr aanpassen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-05
<exalt> mvn071: doet het leidsche netwerk moeilijk?
<mvn071> nee sorry, moest config in xchat goed krijgen
<mvn071> is nu goed, sorry voor overlast
<mvn071> exalt, above
<exalt> mvn071: no prob, wat is Sugar on a Stick ?
<mvn071> httP;//sugarlabs.org
<mvn071> software is OPLC XO laptopss
<mvn071> OLPC
<exalt> ahja
 * exalt is net naar leiden verhuisd
<leoquant> !
<exalt> #
<mvn071> ah, leuke stad
<exalt> mvn071: zit je reprap clubje in leiden ?
<mvn071> jup voor een deel
<mvn071> ah je ziet ook in in #occ
<mvn071> zit
<mvn071> in daar ontopic
<glda19> wie gebruikt er de laatste versie van thunderbird 5.0 en ligthning 1.04b
<glda19> he Gorash
<glda19> iemand hier
 * jk gebruikt thunderbird en lightning
<jk> nog via davmail naar een exchange server ook :P
<glda19> hi
<RawChid> Misschien weten ze er in  #mozilla of #thunderbird ofzo meer van
<RawChid> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode&chat=thunderbird
<RawChid> FYI glda19 ^^
<glda19> RawChid, gebruik jij thunderbird
<RawChid> Jup
<RawChid> Maar geen lightining icm met bestaden delen met Windows
<glda19> icm ? RawChid
<RawChid> in combi met
<RawChid> Waarom niet gewoon syncen met een calender op een servert?
<glda19> hoeft niet
<RawChid> Mja, dat delen tussen Windows en Ubuntu moet ook maar net goed gaan
<RawChid> Het kan ook goed een keer stuk gaan
<RawChid> Het kan ook een keer goed stuk gaan
<glda19> het werkte vroeger super
<RawChid> Dat zal best, maar het blijft een niet zo hele nette oplossing. Dus geen garantie dat het blijft werken bij updates bijvoorbeeld
<glda19> is wel een nette oplossing
<mvn071> davical rocks ....
<RawChid> Dat merk ik glda19
<glda19> wat met je RawChid
<RawChid> 11:02:11 < glda19> is wel een nette oplossing
<glda19> ?
<RawChid> Laat maar
<glda19> je zevert maar wat he
<RawChid> Nee hoor
<glda19> laat maar geen tijd en zin in gezaag
<RawChid> Precies
<Gorash> agenda / ubuntu / windows, geef het maar gewoon op :P
<glda19> Gorash, waarom
<Gorash> het is mij nooit gelijkt een fatsoenlijke koppeling te maken
<Gorash> ik draai gewoon een vmware, xp met outlook
<Gorash> zowiezo, outlook is simpelwel superier aan ieder ander programma voor je agenda / email (naar mijn mening)
<glda19> Gorash, what gebruikte je van agenda
<Gorash> ik heb een outlook, en connect deze via vpn naar de universiteit voor mijn email, genda en andere inboxen
<Gorash> ook gedeelde agenda ect. ik zou niet weten hoe ik dit met een andere client aan de praat zou meoten krijgen, en de uni ondersteunt verder natuurlijk ook niets
<Gorash> dus ik heb gewoon gekozen voor de makkelijke oplossing > xp VM
<Gorash> binnen 2 uurtjes had ik alles draaien, enige nadeel is dat je een VM moet starten, maar alles beter dan dual-boot
<glda19> ik vermoed dat ze exchnage draaien op de unif bij u
<glda19> Gorash, juist
<Gorash> yes
<jk> outlook superieur noemen... ieks...
<Gorash> het is gewoon bijna de standaard op grote bedrijven
<Gorash> tsja jk.. het is de standaard
<jk> nee, het wordt het meest gebruikt, maar het is en blijft een gedrocht dat zich juist niet aan standaarden houdt
<Gorash> ik heb geen zin om dagenlang te lopen klooien voordat alles werkt, en met outlook werkt het
<Gorash> kan wel zo zijn, maar noem eens een ander product waar out of the box alles perfect werkt (ook je mobiele agenda)
<jk> gmail
<Gorash> ja maar daar zitten grote privacynadelen aan
<jk> mwoah dat zit sowieso aan mail
<Gorash> verder heb je ook nog tobit david fx, lotus notes ect
<glda19> er bestaan goed oplossingen
<jk> als je een mail verstuurt heb je geen idee door welke servers dat mailtje heen gaat
<Gorash> dat is wat anders dan google die alles opslaat in haar datacenters ;)
<Gorash> verder kun je er voor kiezen alles encypted te versturen
<Gorash> wat vinden jullie dan van evolution?
<mvn071> evolution werkt prima
<Gorash> ik gebruik die met veel plezier op mijn laptop, maar ik laat alle mail gewoon op de pop staan totdat ik deze met outlook binnenhengel
<mvn071> met davical als kalender
<Gorash> via caldav, zit daar ook een exchangekoppeling aan?
<mvn071> geen idee,
<Gorash> mja, ik ben dus afhankelijk van de uni mail voor werk :(
<mvn071> imap
<mvn071> ?
<Gorash> wat ook zo irritant is, ik zou gewoon in mijn folders kunnen kijken via de web client, en dat werkt perfect
<mvn071> ander werk zoeken... ):
<Gorash> alleen moet je dan met INTERNET EXPLORER inloggen voor die functies.. zucht
<Gorash> dat was dus een dikke bummer voor me :P
<glda19> bestaan wel goede sytemen onder tussen
<glda19> hi
<leoquant> hallo glda19
<glda19> leoquant, gebruik jij cairo dock
<leoquant> nee dash/unity
<glda19> dus jij versie 11.04
<leoquant> ik versie 11.04 en jij?
<FlipSton3> 'lo... iemand al voorgehad dat ubuntu opstart in 'busybox' of zo?
<FlipSton3> hmz, pc start nu helemaal niet meer
<FlipSton3> miserie miserie... effe live booten, kijken wat ik ermee kan
<glda19> ok
<jpjacobs> jep. das de rescueshell ofzo, als er iets mis gaat tijdens het booten. Kan vanalles zijn. bij mij was het gewoonlijk wanneer ik opstartte van een cd met krassen
<glda19> FlipSton3, wat gebeurt er niet
<FlipSton3> euh, alles :-)
<FlipSton3> start gewoon niet meer op, vind zelf grub niet meer...
<FlipSton3> effe live op usb zetten en dan opnif grub aanmaken
<glda19> flipstone
<glda19> wil je je even helpen je hoeft de grub niet op nieuw aan te maken
<glda19> FlipSton3,
<FlipSton3> jep
<glda19> wat jep
<FlipSton3> ik ben hier en ben een en al oor :-)
<glda19> zoek het even
<FlipSton3> wat zoeken?
<glda19> waar ik het heb genoteerd
<glda19> kun je boten van live cd
<FlipSton3> nog niet nee, ben hem nog aan het aanmaken...
<glda19> boot op van live
<FlipSton3> maar zeg maar, ik noteer het hier, moet toch bijna naar het werk vertrekken, doe ik het dan vanavond
<glda19> ga naar terimianl
<glda19> terminal
<glda19> doe sudo fdisk-l
<glda19> kijk welke je root partie is
<glda19> dan sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<glda19> die sda7 kan bij u anders zijn
<FlipSton3> zal bij mij ssd1 zijn
<glda19> subo grub -install --boot -directory=/mnt/dev/sda
<glda19> zo heb ik mijn grub hersteld na veranderen van de menu's
<glda19> kon er ook neit mer in
<FlipSton3> ah zow
<FlipSton3> probeer ik vanavond zeker eens uit, we zien dan wel
<FlipSton3> bedankt heh, ik ga me klaarmaken voor het werk
<glda19> ok
<glda19> wie gebruikt er cairo dock
<OerHeks> ik niet, maar wat is je vraag, glda19 ?
<glda19> dan, kun je niet helpen OerHeks
<OerHeks> dat weet ik niet, ik weet je vraag niet,
<glda19> gebruik je somt tb 5.0
<OerHeks> nope, evolution
<glda19> ik wil die onderste taalk balk laten verdwijnen waar de open programm's op komen
<OerHeks> permanent, of verbergen ?
<glda19> weg
<OerHeks> je draaid geen unity ?
<glda19> werk met 10.10
<OerHeks> je kan op onderste panel staan, rechter muis, verwijderen ?
<glda19> maar hoe krijg ik dat terug
<OerHeks> op dezelfde plek staan, rechter muis, panel toevoegen, dacht ik
<glda19> wil het wel terug krijgen moet 100 % zeker zijn
<OerHeks> het is mogenlijk.
<OerHeks> als je alle panelinstellingen wil resetten, terminal:  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<RawChid> Iemand ervaring met SVN in nautilus? Ik heb het pakket nautilus-script-collection-svn installed, maar kan geen svn opties vinden
<Vancha> eh..is er mischien iemand die weet hoe je php kan laten draaien onder IIS? help appreciated
<RawChid> Ik zie weinig verband met Ubuntu Vancha :P  http://www.google.com/search?q=iis+php
<Vancha> ah shit XD
<Vancha> dankje RawChid :P ik zal even kijken
<Rexodus> Who wants IIS in the first place...
<Rexodus> En dat ook nog met php. Zeker die brakke SQL van M$ ook nog. lol.
<OerHeks> je kan er prima een Honeypot van maken.
<exalt> hoe moet in nouveau installeren ?
<hansw> volgens mij kan dat via het software center
<hansw> even op zoeken
<hansw> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/UbuntuTips
<hansw> dat is de lastige manier
<exalt> en niet updatebaar via synaptic ofwel ?
<hansw> geen idee, maar synaptic gaat er uit in 11.10 meen ik
<OerHeks> nouveau zit standaard in 10.10/11.04
<OerHeks> omschakelen naar nouveau ?
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16998/switch-between-nvidia-current-and-nouveau-without-a-reboot
<hansw> OerHeks, dat eerste comment is meesterlijk :-)
<hansw> Nvidia driver is working, only problem: after unloading the nouveau driver, the console is unusable
<hansw> vermoedelijk gewoon een term opgestart en niet op de clie gaan inloggen
<OerHeks> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<hansw> zoiet ja
<hansw> of zelf compileren en installeren, zoals k via die link aangaf
<hansw> owjee, zijn console werkt ook niet meer :-)
<exalt> hello
<hansw> zo, nog drie dagen vakantie. geen auto voor donderdag
<hansw> he exalt, gelukt?
<exalt> hoe kan ik kijken of ik nu nouveau draai ipv nvidia ?
<exalt> hansw: ik hoop het
<exalt> :P ik heb beeld
<hansw> kijk, dat scheelt
<hansw> maar goede vraag
<hansw> in de hardware lister?
<hansw> vast niet
<hansw> lsmod?
<exalt> drm                   180037  4 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<exalt> yeah
<exalt> hoe erg ... ik moet aan de snelheid van mn muis wennen
<hansw> lsmod |grep nvidia
<hansw> sneller?
<exalt> yeah certainly
<exalt> hoe moeilijk is het om wanneer je een extra scherm aansluit twee verschillende resoluties te gebruiken ?
<exalt> of 2 bureaubladen
<hansw> niet zo denk ik
<OerHeks> xrandr
<OerHeks> niet zo moeilijk
<OerHeks> clone of je virtueel scherm uitbreiden over 2 schermen
<exalt> ik heb 1 scherm 1200*786 en 1 1600*1200
<OerHeks> ik zit op kubuntu
<OerHeks> jij nu ook?
<exalt> ohh het is gelukt!
<exalt> hmmm ik merk het wel in de snelheid
<exalt> valt mee
<glda19> wat is the beste oplossing een gedeeld profiel voor thunderbird voor xp linux
<OerHeks> je berichten op den server laten staan.
<glda19> laat maar OerHeks
<hansw> xp linux?
<glda19> hansw, ???
<hansw> <glda19> wat is the beste oplossing een gedeeld profiel voor thunderbird voor xp linux
<hansw> ow, op die fiets :-)
<hansw> neem een imap account, klaar
<glda19> zit nog met pop 3
<hansw> zet het op imap, klaar
<hansw> pop3 wil je eigenlijk niet
<glda19> kan niet
<hansw> stel dan in dat je de berichten laat staan op 1 locatie, delete op andere
<hansw> beetje onzinnig maar het kan
<hansw> of forward alleen naar gmail, hotmail, live, yahoo en connect dan via imap met versleuteling
<OerHeks> roaming profile is ook imap
<OerHeks> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Roaming_profile
<glda19> OerHeks,
<glda19> zit dan nog altijd met zelfde pobleem
<glda19> moet dan seasmonky gebruiken
<OerHeks> dat zeg ik dus, ook
<JanC> glda19: heb je werkelijk geen enkele IMAP account?
<glda19> nee
<OerHeks> je kon je profile op een nas storen, of gedeelde partitie
<glda19> enkel gmail
<JanC> ze gooien daar tegenwoordig mee achter je oren...  ;)
<glda19> is nu ook zo
<JanC> wel, gmail doet oo kIMAP
<glda19> weet eht
<RawChid> En Google Calendar is geen optie?
<glda19> maar zit met nog een provider mail
<glda19> rawchid
<glda19> nee
<JanC> meer en meer providers doen ook IAMP (al zeggen ze dat niet altijd meteen)
<glda19> moet niet naar buiten wereld toe te bereiken zijn
<glda19> hoe da
<JanC> glda19: als ik me niet vergis doet Telenet ook IMAP tegenwoordig?
<glda19> hoe da janc
<JanC> ik ben al jaren we gdaar vanwege crappy provider, maar even opzoeken  ;)
<glda19> hoe bedoel je crappyu provider
<glda19> wel janc
<hansw> gmail doet gewoon imap, gebruik het al jaren
<JanC> glda19: ik was het beu dta ik maar 20 GiB / maand kon gebruiken en dat ze alle poorten < 1024 inkomend blokkeren en nog een hoop ander idiote beperkingen
<glda19> ik heb er 100gb
<glda19> welke provider heb je nu
<glda19> janc al iets gevonden over imap telenet
<JanC> om het er nog niet over te hebben dat ze willekeurige verbindingen gaan rate-limiten omdat je toevallig een HTTP-request naar een torrent tracker doet en zo
<glda19> wel
<JanC> lekker handig als alle "onbekende verbindingen" plots aan 4 KiB/s gaan omdat ik een ISO wil hosten voor het Qimo-project...
<JanC> (lees: surfen en mail gaan dan nog vlot, maar niet veel anders meer)
<glda19> want woord eens op de vragen
<JanC> en ik heb nu Scarlet  ;)
<JanC> en nee, nog niet gevonden voor TN IMAP
<JanC> ik dacht dat je zimbra o.i.d. kon gebruiken als webmail tegenwoordig, en dat werkt intern met IMAP vziw
<JanC> zou natuurlijk wel typisch TN zijn om dat dan niet publiek beschikbaar te stellen...
<JanC> "Telenet, de provider voor 50% internet"
<JanC> (de andere 50% wordt geblokkeerd of gefrustreerd)
<glda19> is scarlet beter
<JanC> je verbinding is ietsje minder stabiel bij Scarlet, maar ze blokkeren (bijna) niks, en je mag voor 35 € onbeperkt het internet gebruiken...  :P
<JanC> Telenet kan ook wel sneller zijn, voor die 50% v/h internet die je mag gebruiken
<JanC> glda19: sorry, ik kan zo direct niks vinden
<glda19> janc ik ook nie
<glda19> janc eens gepost op de developer mailing van ligthning hoe ik het moet opzetten
<JanC> glda19: lightning = kalenders?
<glda19> ja
<glda19> en das het probleem
<glda19> rest werkt
<JanC> dat moet op een CalDAV server dan
<JanC> of zo?
<glda19> nee kan met ics
<JanC> mja, kan ook
<glda19> ken jij er iets van
<JanC> aangezien je die nooit tegelijk gebruikt
<JanC> CalDAV gebruikt overigens ook ics  ;)
<hansw> ics, is toch alleen maar een protocol?
<glda19> hansw
<glda19> klopt
<JanC> een bestandsformaat eerder
<glda19> maar zit met een verdomd probleem
<hansw> JanC, ah, bestanden kun je over elk protocol sturen :-)
<glda19> hoe moet de mail
<hansw> rsh over ssh, ssh over http
<hansw> ....
<glda19> maar hoe met de mail hansw
<hansw> glda19, uitgaand?
<glda19> tussen xp linux
<glda19> pop3
<JanC> pop3 is daar nietvoor bedoeld
<hansw> dat gaf ik al aan, pak ergens een imap account/server
<glda19> gaat neit hansw
<glda19> provider is pop3
<JanC> gmail, hotmeil, etc. laten je toe om POP3-accounts naar je IMAP te importeren
<hansw> dat schreef je al ja, zet een .forward bij je huidige provider, en ga elders imap gebruiken
<OerHeks> doorsturen naar gmail
<glda19> maar velen kenen mij telenet
<JanC> hansw: prioviders laten meestal geen forward toe, maar gmail & co. hebben ook wel een "pull"
<hansw> JanC, hmm, kan ook een oplossing zijn ja
<glda19> janc hoe zou ik telenet in gmail krijgen
<JanC> glda19: dat is op zich geen probleem als je gmail vertelt om alles van je TN-account naar gmail te importeren
<JanC> dat is een optiue in gmail
<glda19> maar hoe dan tb instellen
<JanC> en aangezien ik gmail niet leuk vindt weet ik niet hoe  ;)
<JanC> glda19: dan moet je enkel gmail instellen in TB
<glda19> wat vind je wel leuk
<JanC> en je TN account instellen in gmail
<JanC> glda19: ik draai m'n eigen mailserver  ;)
<glda19> ja maar wil niet dat iederen dan gmail adres krijgt
<glda19> veel moet van tb adres komen en ook het antwoord
<hansw> dan rewrite je die
<JanC> je kan in TB virtuele accounts instellen IIRC
<hansw> ik zou me eens gaan inlezen :-)
<glda19> hoe da jan
<JanC> http://www.magnesiummedia.com/pchelp/503/thunderbird-aliases/
<JanC> hopelij kis dat nog up-to-date
<JanC> hopelijk helpt dat je op de weg, anders zal je iemand anders of morgen opnieuw moeten vragen  ;)
<glda19> morgen eens zien
<glda19> maar probleem blijft nog altijd zelfde
<OerHeks> ja vervelend, pop3
<glda19> oerheks
<glda19> nee niet die vervelende pop3 calendar
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-06
<glda19> hi
<FlipSton3> hello
<FlipSton3> was geen oplossing zelle
<FlipSton3> :)
<FlipSton3> probeer ik hier nu met live usb op te starten, blijft ie ook hangen in het laadscherm, terwijl het zonet wel lukte
<glda19> wat is ook geen oplossing FlipSton3
<FlipSton3> hetgeen je me gisteren vertelde
<FlipSton3> ik denk dat op een of andere manier, mijn ssd zijn partities kapoetsch zijn...
<FlipSton3> maar wil ik nu onderzoeken, geraak ik niet in een live ubuntu :p
<FlipSton3> heb je ergens een F8 functie bij het opstarten van ubuntu? :p
<glda19> f8 is voor te zeggen vanwaar je wilt opstarten
<FlipSton3> ik moet hier sebiet nog ubuntu installen op andere hdd, om zo aan mijn ssd te geraken, en zo mijn info af te halen, en dan opnieuw ubuntu installen op ssd :p
<FlipSton3> geraak niet in live-ubuntu :p
<glda19> ook niet via f8
<FlipSton3> effe knoppix op usb gooien, en zo alles overzetten, begin ik gelijk een clean install...
<glda19> waarom terug van clean install
<FlipSton3> ok, partities op ssd zijn nog correct...
<FlipSton3> glda19, swap partitie staat ook op ssd, moet daar weg...
<FlipSton3> kan je dat zonder opnieuw te installen?
<glda19> zou moeten lukken
<FlipSton3> hm, kan dus ssd niet koppelen...
<glda19> dan in etc/fstab gaan zien en verwijzen naar nieuwe swap
<FlipSton3> btw, heb ik nog swap nodig op als ik ssd en 8gb ram heb?
<glda19> vermoed van niet
<FlipSton3> ik ook niet nee
<FlipSton3> dus zal ik het doen zonder :-)
<glda19> ok
<FlipSton3> zo, swap weg, en ruimte bij ssd1 gevoegd...
<glda19> hoe doe je dat je kunt toch niet boten zeg je
<FlipSton3> jawel, was bezig in gparted
<FlipSton3> en had nog een ouwe hd met een bestaande install op, opgestart van daar ;-)
<glda19> ok
<FlipSton3> hm, hoe kan ik weten waar grub geinstalleerd is?
<glda19> zoals ik u zei gisteren
<FlipSton3> ja ok, maar bestand zelf
<glda19> waarom moet je dat weten
<glda19> welk bestand bedoel je
<FlipSton3> grub file, wile die eens zien
<FlipSton3> -e
<glda19> wat bedoel je met grub file
<glda19> wat wil je juist zien
<FlipSton3> de file waar alle gegevens voor grub in weggeschreven worden...
<FlipSton3> maar het zal weer voor een volgende keer zijn, ik moet namelijk naar een begrafenis...
<glda19> wat bedoel je nu de de menu's
<FlipSton3> ja zoiets
<glda19> hoe zo iets
<peterD> goeiemorgen
<peterD> hmmmm dit naampje is al van iemand
<glda19> wat peterD
<peterD> [NickServ] This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<glda19> da is dan zo
<peterD> ok is van later zorg ik ga nog wat verder met rommelen.
<peterD> doei
<glda19> he peterD038
<peterD038> hey glda19
<glda19> probleem peterD038
<peterD038> heb ik net opgelost
<peterD038> heb dit naampje geclaimed bij NickServ
<glda19> bedoel de daar voor
<peterD038> probleem is dat ik niet goed begrijp hoe ik iets moet melden
<peterD038> Launchpad is groots
<peterD038> en groot
<peterD038> zal eerst nog eens wat meer lezen
<peterD038> kijken of ik een zinnige vraag kan stellen
<glda19> peterD038, stel gewoon je vraag
<peterD038> ok ik heb met behulp van Playonlinux mijn Wine versie veranderd naar de laatste
<peterD038> nu werkt mijn spel GW met andere probleempjes dan voorheen
<peterD038> hoe meld ik dat via Launchpad ?
<glda19> wat is launchpad
<peterD038> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-nl-website
<peterD038> in het kort, Launchpad is waar je bugs rapporteerd
<peterD038> als ik het goed begrijp
<glda19> waar vind je launchpad
<RawChid> peterD038, maar niet op die pagina
<RawChid> Dat is een pagina voor de website/forum e.d van onze LoCo Ubuntu NL
<peterD038> nee niet daar
<RawChid> Waar jij precies moet zijn weet ik niet...
<peterD038> www.launchpad.net
<peterD038> en dan /wine
<peterD038> en dan uhhmmm
<RawChid> Wat is je probleem eigenlijk?
<RawChid> Misschien is het geen bug
<RawChid> Er is ook https://answers.launchpad.net voor vragen. Maar dan kun je misschien beter naar een forum gaan denk ik...
<peterD038> :) zoals ik al eerder zei: ik ben nog bezig met leeswerk, bedankt voor de extra link
<RawChid> Die answers is niet zo heel actief, en volgens mij wordt daar niet meer veel aandacht aan besteedt
<RawChid> peterD038, er zijn tig manieren om hulp te vragen. Hier op IRC is denk ik wel oldskool, wat vrij nieuw is: http://askubuntu.com/
<peterD038> << oude man hier
<peterD038> geef mij maar oldskool
<peterD038> is wel eem mooie vraagbaak RawChid, ziet er goed uit
<RawChid> Hehe, je moet denk ik gewoon kijken wat het beste bij je past :)
<RawChid> De 1 vind een forum fijn, ik vind IRC wel fijn omdat je dan real time support krijgt. (als er iemand is die kan helpen ten minste)
<Gorash_> bij fora moet er ook net iemand aanwezig zijn :)
<RawChid> Gorash_, maar bij fora kan iemand het dagen of weken later nog lezen.
<Gorash_> ye true
<Gorash_> nieuwe FF wil niet hier, damn!
<Gorash_> De volgende pakketten zijn achtergehouden:
<Gorash_>   firefox linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic
<Gorash_> 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 5 niet opgewaardeerd.
<glda19> wat wil niet Gorash_
<Gorash_> FF 5 wil er niet op, hoe kan ik apt-get forceren die pakketten te installen?
<Gorash_> hmm heb ff synaptic gestart, die voert hem wel door, vaag
<peterD038> in ieder geval bedankt
<wica> eens kijken aar de ubuntu cloud spul
<glda19> wica, wat is dat
<wica> Vermoed iets met kvm :)
<RawChid> Oh, ik dacht Ubuntu One :P
<wica> Nee, wil me server niet laten bekijken door ubuntu
<wica> We gaan een nieuwe kvm cluster maken, dus een goed moment om er naar te kijken
<wica> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall
<RawChid> Iemand ervaring met SVN in nautilus? Ik heb het pakket nautilus-script-collection-svn installed, maar kan geen svn opties vinden
<RawChid> Of een tip voor een andere svn GUI?
<jpjacobs> tortoisesvn is leuk. geen idee over of het bestaat buiten windows
<RawChid> Ik heb nu SVN Workbench, die is wel aardig
<RawChid> Ik wil bijv. verschillende revions diff-en, en ff geen zin/tijd om die commando's uit te zoeken
<jpjacobs> ben momenteel redelijk verslaafd aan Git
<jpjacobs> RawChid: volgens mij ist zo simpel als svn diff rev1 rev2
<jpjacobs> oh, wat ook altijd leuk is is vimdiff :)
<DickBrewer> iemand enig idee of er recent iets veranderd is in het programma cups?
<DickBrewer> mijn printer werkt niet meer; hoewel het programma het herkent
<DickBrewer> en 'lijkt' af te drukken
<DickBrewer> maar er gebeurt niets
<DickBrewer> testpagina via de printer zelf lukt nog...maar ik krijg niets door via de pc
<jpjacobs> is de juiste printer nog geselecteerd als default?
<DickBrewer> heb al opnieuw geselecteerd en geinstalleerd
<DickBrewer> is inderdaad als default geselecteerd
<DickBrewer> het is een brother hl-2030 (ik gebruik de driver van de hl-2060 die al twee jaar lang probleemloos werkt)
<DickBrewer> heb ook al geprobeerd met andere, gelijkaardige drivers, maar het zelfde resultaat
<DickBrewer> in CUPS zie je het apparaat printen (met de procenten en de voortgang) maar er gebeurt niets
<RawChid> jpjacobs, thnx, en vimdiff die was ik helemaal vergeten
<jpjacobs> DickBrewer: raar
<DickBrewer> inderdaad, bijzonder vreemd
<DickBrewer> ik denk dat er ergens een communicatiestoring moet zijn
<DickBrewer> want er worden wel signalen doorgestuurd (het lichtje op mijn printer pinkt ook alsof er iets wordt afgedrukt)
<OerHeks> gister updates gehad van cups
<jpjacobs> misschien een hardware probleem? Have you tried turning it off and on again? ;)
<OerHeks> printer-usb eruit trekken en weer aansluiten
<DickBrewer> yep, beide al gedaan
<OerHeks> hmm
<DickBrewer> toner/drummer ook al uitgehaald
<jpjacobs> of zelfs printer helemaal afzetten, en terug op
<DickBrewer> idem
<DickBrewer> pc ook al meermaals herstart
<jpjacobs> hmmm vreemd
<OerHeks> in je cupsmenu is er niks te zien qua rechten o.i.d ? localhost:631
<DickBrewer> heb ik ook al bekeken
<DickBrewer> en daar ziet alles er normaal uit
<DickBrewer> geen errors of problemen
<DickBrewer> CUPS denkt dat hij alle afdrukopdrachten uitvoert
<DickBrewer> zonder problemen
<DickBrewer> "completed at wo 06 jul 2011 15:48:17 CEST"
<DickBrewer> maar in werkelijkheid komt er niets uit
<OerHeks> heb je een HP ?
<OerHeks> hplibs opnieuw installeren ?
<DickBrewer> brother
<DickBrewer> DickBrewer> het is een brother hl-2030 (ik gebruik de driver van de hl-2060 die al twee jaar lang probleemloos werkt)
<DickBrewer> heb ook al andere drivers geprobeerd, maar geen soelaas
<OerHeks> usb://Brother/HL-2030 staat er wel tussen, voor die tool op https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrotherDriverPackaging
<DickBrewer> ik zal het eens bekijken
<DickBrewer> ik zal het eens installeren, hopelijk werkt het
<OerHeks> let us know
<DickBrewer> het werkt OerHeks
<DickBrewer> bedankt :-)
<OerHeks> yes, mooi :-)
<DickBrewer> ik ging er altijd van uit dat er geen drivers waren, aangezien de meeste webpagina's altijd suggereren om de 2060 te gebruiken
<DickBrewer> moet ik dus onthouden om dat voortaan te installeren
<OerHeks> de 'oude'manier werkte dus niet meer.
<DickBrewer> zo blijkt het
<OerHeks> idd, dat las ik ook, in 1e instantie.
<DickBrewer> in ieder geval, heel hard bedankt!
<OerHeks> graag gedaan DickBrewer
<glda19> wie is er al in geslaagd  om ligthning 1.04 en tb 5.0 te laten samen werken op een gedeelde xp linux partitie
<OerHeks> 1.0b4rc is nog niet oficieel uit
<OerHeks> in release candidate status
<glda19> OerHeks, is da voor mij
<OerHeks> ja, ik vermoed dat er niet veel mensen zijn die die versie uitproberen
<glda19> op de site staat die versie als download versie
<OerHeks> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/1.0b4rc2/linux/
<glda19> heb een probleem moet die versie hebben want tb5 ondersteunt die verie niet
<glda19> ja en dan
<glda19> wat is dat met die link
<OerHeks> ik laat je alleen maar zien da die nog in beta is.
<glda19> maar vorige was ook beta
<OerHeks> je ziet aan de naam of het de final is, of beta
<glda19> OerHeks, zeg mij dan eens waarom er van versie 1 nooit een stabile versie is uitgekomen
<OerHeks> geen idee
<glda19> zeg zou ik terug kunnen naar tb 3.1.11
<OerHeks> hoe heb je 5 geïnstalleerd, via PPA ?
<glda19> ja
<OerHeks> dan zou ik ppa purge gebruiken, die zet 3.1 weer terug
<glda19> wat is ppa
<glda19> hoe doe ik een ppa purge
<OerHeks> als je niet weet wat een ppa is, zul je die vast niet gebruikt hebben
<OerHeks> hoe heb je tb5 geïnstalleerd ?
<OerHeks> ppa-purge zit nu standaard in de repository's
<glda19> kom vzn een andere versie van linis
<glda19> hoe doe je een ppa-purge
<OerHeks> dat gebruik je als je een ppa hebt toegevoegd, dat is niet in jouw geval
<glda19> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/thunderbird-stable-ppa-updated-with.html
<glda19> via deze site
<OerHeks> voor thunderbird en lightning is er wel een stable release ppa > ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
<OerHeks> nou, dan haal je met ppa-purge die ppa weer weg en herstel je de oude versies
<glda19> maar die ligthning werkt niet
<glda19> hoe kan ik terug nar 3.1.11
<glda19> daar werkt het wel
<glda19> hoe doe je een ppa-purge
<OerHeks> sudo ppa-purge ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
<OerHeks> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/ppa-purge-now-available-via-getdeb.html
<ronnie> Ik heb 3 servers (virtueel, op 1 machine), met elke een eigen IP. Op een daarvan draait een database server (postgresql) en op een andere draait een applicatie die daarvan gebruik moet maken. Hoe kan ik het beste de verbinding leggen tussen die 2. Gewoon een poort openen of via ssh tunnel, of zijn er nog andere opties. En welke hiervan is de beste optie?
<exalt> hey Jeeves_ is het eten al klaar ?
<FOAD> Hij is er niet zeker.
<RawChid> ronnie: via SSH lijkt me overkill (heb daar geen specifieke ervaring mee)
<Tecumseh> goedenavond allen. Mijn zus heeft een probleem met firefox die geen pagina meer wil laden. Ik kreeg per sms de foutmelding: "probleem laden pagina =3122, hostnaam=localhost". Ik probeer nu via ssh een reinstall van het pakket firefox te doen en krijg de melding dat dit pakket niet gedownload kan worden. Foutmelding: "Herinstallatie van firefox is niet mogelijk daar het niet opgehaald kan worden." Kan iemand me hiermee helpen?
<exalt> Tecumseh: goeie avond
<exalt> je zus wilt een pagina van je eigen computer bekijken op poort 3122 ??:|
<Tecumseh> heb nu telefonisch contact gezocht, was bij alle pagina's
<exalt> Tecumseh: is firefox wel het probleem, heb je gewoon geen verbinding ?
<Tecumseh> andere browser (chromium) werkt wel goed
<exalt> kan je firefox ook niet gewoon verwijderen ?
<Tecumseh> ah, nu telefonisch komt ik erachter dat process firefox met id 3122 vastgelopen is
<Tecumseh> probleem kwam na een update van gisteren
<warddr> Weet er iemand of een SSD voor veel snelheidswinst kan zorgen tijdens het opstarten?
<Tecumseh> bedankt exalt, firefox verwijderen was inderdaad de juiste optie
<Tecumseh> vreemd dat reinstall niet werkt
<Tecumseh> maar goed, prettig dat dit zo werkt. hoef ik morgen niet een half uur om te rijden om dat probleem even bij mijn zus op te lossen. kreeg ik mijn ouders ook maar zover want daar moet ik toch elke keer langs bij pc problemen
<JanC> warddr: als het een goede SSD is, zeker
<JanC> nu ja, veel is ook relatief natuurlijk
<warddr> Ik was van plan een intel 320series  40Gb te kopen, als 2e schijf in mijn laptop
<StefandeVries> Goede SSD's:)
<StefandeVries> Alleen: ext2 en geen swap op die SSD
<warddr> 40Gb voor alles behalve /home en swap moet wel lukken zeker
<JanC> eh, ext4 is normaal beter met een SSD...
<StefandeVries> Nee, janC juist niet door de journalling
<JanC> wat is het probleem met journalling ?
<JanC> het is geen USB memory stick hé
<StefandeVries> Bij nieuwe SSD's zoals deze is het inderdaad te verwaarlozen. Excuse my French.
<JanC> meer zelfs, ext4 ondersteunt extra features voor SSD's, en ext2 niet...
<StefandeVries> Je hebt gelijk, JanC...
<JanC> en je moet uiteraard geen data journaling gaan doen (maar bijna niemand doet dat überhaupt)
<glda19> hoe kan ik een ics file importeren
<warddr> bedankt, JanC en StefandeVries
<JanC> warddr: had jij al geblogd over vorige donderdag?
<JanC> Erik vroeg daar om een paar dagen geleden...  ;)
<warddr> JanC, ben ik mee bezig, zie #ubuntu-be , ik had het er net met wouter over
<JanC> ah, idd.   ☺
<hansw> exalt, hoe heb je gisteren die nouveau drivers erop gezet? via de binarydriverhowto?
<jhinta> ola heb wat hulp nodig
<jhinta> probleem is dat ik alleen ineternet heb als root hoe fix ik dat
<warddr> Gebruik je een grafische omgeving?
<jhinta> ja
<warddr> Gewoon ubuntu? of iets anders?
<jhinta> ubuntu natty
<warddr> And can you see the network icon? And the networks?
<warddr> Kan je het netwerkikoon en de verschillende netwerken zien
<warddr> ik ben wat veel tussen en en nl aan het switchen :D
<jhinta> uu aan gepast , heb ubuntu draien up me tab namelijk , maar internet i er zeker
<warddr> hmm.. normaal kan je zelfs grafisch niet aanloggen als root, wordt ook ten strengste afgeraden, maar dat zal je ook wel aangepast hebben zeker :D
<jhinta> ik ben niet root
<jhinta> als root !!
<jhinta> heb een user xxx ,, en voor inter net moet alles met sudo gedraaid worden
<warddr> vreemd
<jhinta> alles werkt zolang het sudo nodig heeft ... maar bv een browser openen gaat niet ,, wel met sudo firefox
<warddr> Opent de browser wel, maar krijg je geen pagina open, of opent deze helemaal niet?
<jhinta> opent gewoon , enkeel unknow adress
<RawChid> Alleen met Firefox of ook andere browsers?
<warddr> Heb je ergens een systeem proxy ingesteld? (ik gebruik momenteel geen unity, dus ik kan niet zo zeggen waar het staat)
<jhinta> maak niet uit wat , zoals ik all zei ,, alles werkt zolang het sudo nodig heeft
<jhinta> ik draai classic
<RawChid> Vaag probleem
<RawChid> Al geprobeerd een andere gebruiker aan te maken, en daarmee inloggen etc?
<warddr> systeem --> voorkeuren --> netwerkproxy
<RawChid> warddr, de browser start niet eens...
<jhinta> direct connecction
<warddr> RawChid, ik heb begrepen dat die wel start, maar bij iedere pagina niet beschikbaar geeft
<warddr> jhinta, dat staat goed dan
<RawChid> warddr, oh, volgens mij heb je gelijk, my bad
<RawChid> ping nu.nl in een terminal
<jhinta> ik will niet vervelend zijnofzo hoor ,, kijk nou is wat ik scrijf
<warddr> jhinta, probeer het idee van RawChid eens om een extra gebruiker aan te maken, en daarmee te proberen
<jhinta> internet allleen met sudo dus ping WERKT NIET
<jhinta> of ik moet drukken sudo ping
<warddr> neen, maar als gewoon ping al niet werkt, dan werkt er echt helemaal niets.
<jhinta> klopt
<warddr> kan je toevallig wel een ip pingen, als   8.8.8.8 ? Dan is het misschien een probleem met je DNS.
<jhinta> ik kan updateen enzo ,, omdata je daar je password moet invullen
<jhinta> permission denied 8.8.8.8
<warddr> Dan weet ik het zo direct niet meer
<jhinta> in elk geval tnx
<hansw> jhinta, als je als root x opstart en je gaat naar users dan kun je via de advanced settings aangeven wat een gebruiker mag
<hansw> het klinkt alsof toegang tot internet uit staat
<warddr> Nog 1 misschien dom vraagje, maar je hebt toch al eens herstart?
<jhinta> x keer
<jhinta> alles staat aan
<warddr> ok
<hansw> jhinta, kijk even naar wat ik noemde, staat internet aan?
<jhinta> onder advanced heb ik alles aan gedruikt , of internet moet er niet bij staan
<hansw> juist wel
<hansw> en dan even uitloggen en weer inloggen
<jhinta> trouwens moet je dat als root uitvoeren of als huidig gebruiker met root acces
<hansw> maakt niet uit, als je het mag aanpassen heb je die rechten
<jhinta> staat aan
<hansw> nu dus uitloggen en weer inloggen
<hansw> of een reboot
<jhinta> stond all aan
<hansw> ok, dan is er echt iets mis
<RawChid> Nieuwe user?
<hansw> kun je een andere gebruiker aanmaken en kijken of die wel rechten heeft?
<hansw> RawChid, idd
<RawChid> Met verse instellingen...
<jhinta> is kijken
<jhinta> werkt ook niet
<jhinta> even weg brb
<jhinta> benik weer ,
<jhinta> nog enige opties
<hansw> welke?
<jorenl> Ik ga maar eens de irritante noob uithangen en vragen wat jullie eigenlijk van die Unity desktop vinden :/
<jorenl> heb net weer ubuntu geinstalleerd (vorige installatie was corrupt geraakt en ik had niet de moeite gedaan het te fixen - nu nieuwe HD)
<hansw> je hd was kapot of unity?
<jorenl> Grafische driver in ubuntu 10.10
<hansw> ah, dat is geen unity nee
<jorenl> Nu is de HD gewist en heb ik dus "net" (vandaag) 11.04 geinstalleerd
<hansw> maar unity is vooral even wennen
<jorenl> Ik heb mij voorgenomen het een maand te geven :) Zo skip ik het alleszins niet puur omdat verandering soms moeilijk is.
<hansw> zo ben ik ook begonnen
<hansw> ik mis nu vooral dingen in classic
<hansw> even snel wat zoeken, had ik gnome-do wel voor maar dit is toch even wat anders
<OerHeks> dat snelle zoeken zit ook standaard in KDE menu
<OerHeks> zeer prettig ja, mits je ook door documenten kan zoeken
<hansw> OerHeks, in unity worden kde apps bijvoorbeeld niet zichtbaar bij de 'most recently used' apps
<OerHeks> ow dat is niet netjes
<hansw> klopt
<jorenl> Langs de andere kant is het toch wat vervelend dat je steeds moet typen om bij apps te raken...
<hansw> maar ik gebruik ze niet veel
<hansw> jorenl, wel beter tegen muisarmen enzo
<OerHeks> ik denk 3-4 letters typen veel sneller is dan met muis een menu openen
<jorenl> ok.
<OerHeks> en zeker als de menuś die uitklappen zelfde kleur hebben, over elkaar heen
<hansw> jorenl, als je met de rechtermuis knop op het zoeken naar applicaties klikt zie je min of meer de oude structuur, je kunt dan de oude onderdelen snel bekijken
<jorenl> even van een pc-analfabeet perspectief;
<jorenl> ik zoek mijn chat programma maar ik ben vergeten hoe het ook weet heet.
<jorenl> vrij zeldzaam waarschijnlijk :)
<jorenl> kan je nog steeds zoeken. Ik zie binnen een maand wel wat ik er van vind!
<hansw> boven in je balk heb je een envelopje, klik daar op en open chat
<OerHeks> ik ben benieuwd naar gnome 3
<hansw> dan krijg je denk ik emphaty te zien
<hansw> OerHeks, debian devver die ik ken speelde er een poosje mee, is ook wennen
<jorenl> Nu het net daarover gaat - wat is de juiste manier om een channel te openen als empathy met freenode verbonden is? :/
<hansw> geen idee, ik gebruik xchat
<OerHeks> > /join <room>
<jorenl> Heb net freenode afgezet en weer aan, om /join te typen in de freenode NIckServ
<hansw> ik moet trouwens wel zeggen dat ik hoop dat ze classic nog zeker een jaar aanhouden, het gaat ubuntu anders gebruikers kosten
<warddr> hansw, ik weet dat mijn reactie wat laat is, ik stond vroeger ook niet zo positief tegenover unity, maar na het een tijdje gebruikt te hebben, en terug overgeschakeld te zijn naar classic, begin ik zelfs nu dingen te missen die in unity wel kunnen. Het is gewoon een kwestie van gewoonte denk ik.
<warddr> Als ik volgende week of zo mijn ssd heb dan ga ik ook terug naar unity
<hansw> warddr, ik ben er zelf nog niet uit classic heeft ook wel voordelen
<warddr> Ik weet eigenlijk niet of classic gaat behouden blijven, of dat ze die door gnome3 gaan vervangen
<jorenl> is unity tijdelijk? :/
<hansw> classic gaat verdwijnen ja
<OerHeks> classic verdwijnt met 11.10
<OerHeks> ook synaptic op de livecd
<hansw> je hebt dan unity of gnome3
<hansw> en nog tig alternatieven
<hansw> overigens is unity niet eens zo zwaar, ubuntu zelf is zwaar, ze doen enorm veel in python en om dat te runnen heb je toch een intepreter nodig
<jorenl> ik vind zon dock/pane links vh scherm gewoon vreemd.
<jorenl> ik weet niet, esthetisch uit evenwicht
<hansw> jorenl, dat heb ik ook wel ja
<hansw> beetje zoals ze op school websites leren bouwen, het moet aan de linkerkant
<hansw> waar ik me trouwens veel meer aan erger is dat als ik een applicatie wil minimaliseren dat ik dan niet gewoon weer op het icoontje in die balk kan klikken
<jorenl> wel toch? (heb het duidelijk nog niet door xD)
<hansw> bij mij niet
<jorenl> ik vind het gewoon vreemd om in zon L te werken
<hansw> ook zoiets, ze hebben een preview, niet alleen laat die rustig een preview van een ander icoontje zien maar het verbergt ook het menu van de rechtermuisknop
<jorenl> hoe bedoel je
<hansw> nou, als je op een icoontje klikt met je rechter muisknop dan zie je een menu, o.a. om het in de launcher te houden, te verwijderen, etc...
<jorenl> ja
<OerHeks> ja, dat gebeurt ook met de preview van 1e scherm als ik KDE menu open
<FlipStonE> hooiiii
<FlipStonE> ik ben zo vrolijk :p
<hansw> als er een icoon actief is krijg je een preview, die valt over dat menu heen
<OerHeks> waardeloos, ik moet er met me pijtje omheen om dat niet te activeren
<hansw> OerHeks, idd, waardeloos
<jorenl> ik krijg hier echt geen preview uit;
<OerHeks> toch is een preview handig, maar de tijd dat ie popup doet, is te scherp
<FlipStonE> ik kan iedereen aanraden met een ssd schijf... Fireware updates goed bijhouden... kan je een hoop stress ontnemen :-) doch dit even tussendoor :p
<jorenl> hatelijk om weer zo voor total noob te spelen
<hansw> jorenl, alle updates erop gezet?
<OerHeks> nee preview zit in ccsm extra plugins :P
<OerHeks> niet standaardig
<JanC> ik snap ook niet goed wat je bedoelt met "preview" hoor  ;)
<hansw> ah, dat zou kunnen ja
<jorenl> aha!
<OerHeks> preview van een geminimaliseerde applicatie op onderste panel
<JanC> onderste panel in Unity?
<JanC> :P
<OerHeks> ehm, op kde en classic
<hansw> owja, ook zoiets, als je meer dan 1 instance van een app open gooit dan zie je maar maximaal 5 entries aan de rechterkant van het icoon
<OerHeks> zal ook wel in unity zitten, kan dat niet  nazien.
<hansw> JanC, welk onderste panel?
<JanC> hansw: dat vroeg ik mij dus ook af  ;)
<FlipStonE> ik heb hier unity deleted, en werk nu met gnome3... alleszinds veel steviger dat spul
<hansw> :-)
<jorenl> vind het ook vreselijk dat die programmamenus uit hun vensters gehaald zijn
<jorenl> daar zie ik echt de logica niet van in
<hansw> jorenl, nooit met osx gewerkt? :-)
<JanC> hansw: wat bedoel je met "als je meer dan 1 instance van een app open gooit dan zie je maar maximaal 5 entries aan de rechterkant van het icoon" ?
<jorenl> jawel, een paar keer, elke keer uit miserie gestopt
<jorenl> was ooit eens bij een vriendin voor school, ik activeerde elke keer weer een functie door per ongeluk een hoek van het scherm aan te raken; bah
<JanC> die menu's uit het venster halen vind ik handig op m'n netbook waar ik bijna alles maximaliseer, op m'n desktop met Full HD-scherm is het behoorlijk irritant idd.
<hansw> JanC, ik vergis me, open firefox, dan ctrl-n voor een nieuw window en dan zie je aan de linkerkant per venster een pijltje
<jorenl> werk hier op 1680x1050; vreselijk
<JanC> hansw: max 3 driehoekjes ja
<hansw> JanC, idd, drie zelfs maar, maar je kunt niet met de rechter muisknop 1 venster naar voren halen
<hansw> dus totaal overbodig
<JanC> dat is enkel een indicatie dat er 1, 2 of meer vensters zijn, lijkt me
<jorenl> blijkbaar
<jorenl> zou een cijfertje in de linkeronderhoek ook niet gewerkt hebben? :P
<hansw> JanC, stom, laat ze er dan een keuze aan hangen en aan de rechterkant plaatsen
<hansw> maar dat is maar imho
<JanC> jorenl: ik gebruik 2 hoeken voor activatie, maar als je dat zelf instelt activeer je die natuurlijk niet zo vaak per ongeluk  ;)
<jorenl> JanC: Ik weet wel dan het puur met gewoonte/smaak te maken heeft hoor. maar toch.
<JanC> jorenl: je kan het dus gewoon aan/uit zetten en zelf instellen in Compiz  ☺
<hansw> jorenl, je ziet bijvoorbeeld wel dat er op het evolution icoon aangegeven is hoeveel nieuwe mail je hebt :-)
<JanC> dat zie ik (gelukkig) niet  :P
<hansw> JanC, dat zie je geloof ik zelfs bij aanpassingen in de titel van firefox :-)
<JanC> ?
<JanC> ik heb ongeveer 50000 "nieuwe" mails in mailing lists
<JanC> ik zie het nut niet in om dat op een pictogram te zetten  ;)
<JanC> anyway, slaapwel!
<hansw> nou, als ik mail volg dan wil ik best weten of ik ineens 300 mails krijg of 10 die ik normaal krijg
<hansw> trusten
<jorenl> oei
<JanC> hansw: maar zolang je mail client geen verschil kan maken tussen mailing lists of persoonlijke mail is het behoorlijk nutteloos
<jorenl> iets is volledig geruineerd gewoon door wiebelende vensters op te zetten
<hansw> JanC, die kan ik weer filteren in mijn mailclient en op een subdir knallen
<JanC> op LKML (waar ik momenteel niet meer op ingeschreven ben) krijg je soms > 500 mails per dag...
<hansw> en dat laat die niet zien :-)
<JanC> eh
<JanC> dat is dan veranderd sinds oudere Evolution-versies
<hansw> JanC, echt niet, hij kijkt volgens mij naar je inbox, imap mail bij google die nieuwe in all mail gooit zie ik dan niet
<OerHeks> wobbly windows ..
<OerHeks> ja, daar hoorde ik meer klachten over ..
<hansw> dat wil je niet
<jorenl> wat doe je als die bovenrand in Unity vervangen is door een een zwarte balk met witte stippen en blauwe strepen --'
<hansw> is voor kiddo's die kloten
<JanC> anway, dodo nu  :P
<OerHeks> jorenl beetje Fedora-boot look-a-like ?
<hansw> trusten again JanC
<OerHeks> :-)
<jorenl> geen idee hoe fedora boot
<jorenl> maar dit lijkt om een reboot te vragen
<OerHeks> uitloggen, inloggen
<hansw> daar gaat het niet van over :-)
<jorenl> toch even proberen :)
<jorenl> heb mijn settings teruggezet
<hansw> selecteer even een ander thema en ga terug, klaar
<hansw> te laat
<jorenl> gefixt
<hansw> met een omweg ja
<jorenl> ach :)
<hansw> ubuntu is windows gebruik aan het kweken :-)
<hansw> reboot maar, dat lost het op
<jorenl> het is weg hoor
<jorenl> met een logout/login
<hansw> als je iets langer was blijven hangen had je gezien dat een thema wissel had geholpen, niet dat dat ideaal is maar dan draaien je applicaties nog
<jorenl> Ah, oei. jah. Ik was toch niet veel meer aan het doen dan hier wat chatten.
<hansw> compiz krijgt volgens mij veel druk voor nieuwe zaken, de focus zit niet meer op performance enzo
<OerHeks> behoorlijk nuttig als je kant 2 van darkside of the moon aan heb staan ja
<hansw> oeh, dotm, jotm
<jorenl> grrr, nu schuift mn linkse panel naar links wanneer er een venster overkomt maar laat het een zwart wit gespikkelde rechthoek achter
<FlipStonE> hmz, het enige waar ik nog niet aan uit ben is hoe ik het uiterlijk van de vensters kan veranderen in gnome3 :p
<hansw> jij gaat het geen maand volhouden :-)
<jorenl> Die kans bestaat. Ik ga het toch proberen :D
<hansw> FlipSton3, uiterlijk? dat is het probleem met die whizzbanghoepla, het gaat om de inhoud
<FlipStonE> ja ok, maar ik heb graag een mooi kadertje rond de inhoud...
<jorenl> ideetje voor een fix? thema wisselen?
<hansw> jorenl, dat kan al hoor
<hansw> FlipSton3, daar is een plugin voor in ccsm
<jorenl> nope dat doet m niet
<hansw> jawel
<jorenl> thema: clearlooks - probleem blijft
<jorenl> thema: terug ambiance - probleem blijft
<hansw> gerbuik je metacity of compiz als theme manager?
<jorenl> whatever er standaard onder configuratiecentrum > uiterlijk zit
<hansw> compiz denk ik
<jorenl> ik ben blij dat ik van deze maand 15 dagen in kroatië mag doorbrengen :)
<hansw> ik heb nog maar een paar dagen vakantie, en dan hard aan de bak
<jorenl> pff. WOu nog eens afmelden-aanmelden proberen
<jorenl> blijft hangen op lege dekstop. Zit nu aan een andere winvista laptop
<jorenl> waar is die stabiliteit ineens naartoe :O
<hansw> vista is wel stabiel? :-)
<jorenl> Neen; maar wel stabieler dan wat ik deze namiddag+avond van ubuntu 11.04 met unity heb gezien
<jorenl> wat is de juiste manier om een vastgelopen ubuntu te behandelen?
<hansw> zoals ik al aangaf, het is even wennen, en vooral de boel eromheen is onstabiel
<hansw> unity --reset op de cli
<jorenl> en hoe hoor ik daar aan te raken dan
<OerHeks> alt F2
<hansw> een beetje linux nerd weet dat
<hansw> of F3
<jorenl> ja ik weet het
<hansw> of F1
<hansw> of F4
<jorenl> Het probleem is
<OerHeks> ctrl + alt + T
<jorenl> ik *ben* geen linux nerd (nog niet)
<jorenl> en ctrl alt T zegt piet
<jorenl> piep*
<OerHeks> piep ?
<hansw> linux is nog zo _niet_ klaar voor de desktop :-)
<jorenl> ah neen; geen piep :o vreemd toeval met achtergrondgeluid van tv ofzo
<jorenl> maar Alt+F1 t.e.m.9 doet niets; Ctrl+Alt+T ook niet
<FlipStonE> hansw, vind niet echt iets in ccsm :p
<hansw> ctrl + alt en Fx doen het gewoon hoor
<jorenl> Ctrl+Alt+F1 geeft een cli :)
<FlipStonE> ctrl+f2 en dan 'r' intikken...
<hansw> FlipSton3, flink zoeken :-)
<FlipStonE> alt+f2 dus :p
<jorenl> wat is het gevaar van het de windows manier op te lossen? d.i. power off?
<hansw> geen gevaar, het is onnodig
<hansw> en vooral een probleem met compiz
<hansw> neem alleen maar het probleem dat als je een video in gnome-mplayer draait, als je tijdens het afspelen een andere gaat openen duurt het lang, als je er een nieuwe webm, flash of whatever opsleept gaat die gelijk beginnen
<hansw> unity is vooral onvolwassen
<hansw> overigens wel respect voor wat ze in 10 maanden bouwen
<jorenl> is het dan niet beter van de 'publieke' release wat uit te stellen
<jorenl> standaard ingesloten en default in ubuntu 11.04 bedoel ik dan
<hansw> daar denken veel mensen zo over ja, probleem is dat je pas bugs kunt vinden als veel mensen het gebruiken, makers kunnen niet testen namelijk
<hansw> en 11,04 is geen lts
<jorenl> daar kan ik wel inkomen
<hansw> m.a.w., installeer een lts of help fixen :-)
<jorenl> ok, ik ga even terug switchen naar ubuntu. zien hoe lang hij het nu uithoudt!
<jorenl> zou ik met plezier doen
<jorenl> ik doe wel vanalle coding maar gewoon geen OS's :)
<hansw> vanilla neem ik aan? :-)
<jorenl> zo :)
<hansw> jorenl, als iets werkt, je unity bijvoorbeeld, maar dan een backup van .local
<jorenl> bedoel je, nu, nu het wel werkt?
<hansw> dat kan via ubuntu-tweak, die kan je desktop backuppen
<FlipStonE> ah wat... ik zal het dan maar zo laten :p
<jorenl> Zo; bedankt voor de hulp iedereen.
<jorenl> Ik ga maar eens slapen.
<hansw> trusten
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-07
<Wobbo> Weet iemand een werkend "ubuntu scanner to text" product?
<Jeeves_> gocr?
<Wobbo> Tekst op A4 naar txt, of OCR?
<CasW> Optical Character Recognision bedoel je, neem ik aan?
<Wobbo> Ja, Google Docs kan dat
<Vancha> cuneiform en tesseract worden aanbevolen door google, maar die hebben beide geen gui
<Vancha> je zou OCRFeeder kunnen proberen Wobbo
<glda19> hi
<Vancha> hey glda19
<glda19> Vancha, gebruik jij tb 5.0 en de calender
<Vancha> sorry glda19, die gebruik ik beide niet
<glda19> wat gebruik je dan voor mail
<Vancha> standaard lucid mail client evolution volgens mij
<Doorn> hmmz, pc vraagt de hele ochtend al  of ik een distributieupgrade wil doen...
<glda19> en
<Doorn> nou, dat hoeft nog niet
<glda19> doe het dan niet
<Doorn> ik wil niet op een alpha draaien
<Doorn> maar hij blijft het vragen ook als ik op cancel druk ;)
<Vancha> lucid ftw :D
<glda19> Doorn, wat gebruik jij als mail
<Doorn> thunderbird?
<Doorn> heeft dat wat met upgrade te maken dan?
<Doorn> ik heb in de update instellingen staan dat er niet geupgrade moet worden
<glda19> zou het neit weten
<Doorn> hmm,
<glda19> merk dat ubuntu soms kuren heeft kon van suse
<glda19> hi
<Wobbo> Vancha, thanks
<glda19> hi
<glda19> hi
<Vancha> hey :P
<glda19> hi
<glda19> hi
<Vancha> -.-
<Vancha> iemand toevallig verstand van xampp?
<jorenl> Vancha: ik heb er wel een draaien maar "verstand", daar vrees ik voor...
<jorenl> Wat is het probleem?
<Vancha> hmmm... nou eigenlijk hoort het heel simpel te zijn
<Vancha> wat ik wil doen is het volgende:
<Vancha> momenteel luisterd mijn xampp op poort 85
<Vancha> dus als ik naar http://localhosts:85 ga is er niks aan de hand, dat werkt
<jorenl> ok
<Vancha> maar nou wil ik OOK een pagina op poort 80
<Vancha> en dan wil ik daar de document root in een andere map hebben
<jorenl> Virtualhost toevoegen?
<Vancha> maar ik weet niet hoe, en google helpt me niet :(
<Vancha> juist jorenl :O
<jorenl> ik zal mijn config eens bovenhalen
<Vancha> dat zou leuk zijn :D
<Jeeves_> Vancha: Zie /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Jeeves_> Of draait xampp niet in apache? :)
<Vancha> laat maar jeeves :P ik zit hier eigenlijk fout
<jorenl> waarom?
<Vancha> ik gebruik erm euh.. nou ja.. windows xp zeg maar :S
<jorenl> aha
<jorenl> maar de configs van apache op windows zijn anders
<jorenl> eigenlijk eenvoudiger naar mijn mening.
<Jeeves_> Vancha: Waarom de fuck zou je dat nou doen? :)
<jorenl> tis dus een WAMPP :)
<jorenl> Jeeves_ ik heb het ook gedaan, het is nu eenmaal eenvoudig...
<Jeeves_> grmbl
<Jeeves_> raar verhaal
<Jeeves_> maareh, www.openpanel.com :)
<jorenl> neat
<Vancha> waarom?
<Vancha> omdat ik meerdere mappen wil gaan delen
<Jeeves_> Ik bedoel meer waarom je XP genomen hebt :)
<Vancha> stage jeeves :)
<Vancha> ik heb thuis een dualboot systeem
<Vancha> met ubuntu als primaire os
<jorenl> je kan toch een <VirtualHost *:80> toevoegen?
<Vancha> ik heb er zelf niet erg veel verstand van jorenl
<Vancha> ik heb dit op school gewoon gebruikt als host.
<Vancha> en na het installeren doet hij het normaal :P
<jorenl> Ik denk dat als je door de windows apache.conf schrollt
<jorenl> er ergens aangeduid staat waar je virtualhosts moet inplaatsen Vancha
<Vancha> # Virtual hosts
<Vancha> Include "conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf"
<jorenl> ok,
<Vancha> meer zie ik niet in daarin :(
<jorenl> dan neem je conf/extra/httpd-vhosts?conf :)
<Vancha> staat wel veel in :P
<jorenl> werkt je server trouwens op een domeinnaam of enkel op een IP?
<Vancha> ip
<Vancha> ik was een half jaar bezig geweest met twee projecten
<Vancha> gemaakt in php
<Vancha> een intranetpagina, en een applicatie voor het registreren van stalen platen voor een staalbouwbedrijf.
<Vancha> zou ik het eindelijk opleveren.. draaien ze op IIS XD
<jorenl> *dood*
<Vancha> nu heb ik gisteren snel een apache server geinstalleerd
<Vancha> vandaar de vraag :)
<jorenl> Draait hij op een aparte machine? of op een PC die ook voort huisgebruik moet dienen =)
<Vancha> op de server zelf
<jorenl> Ik heb zelf een ouwe PC omgebouwd tot server (lees: geluidskaart en grafische kaart uigegooid), ik draaide er eerst Windows XP op
<jorenl> dan uiteindelijk toch ubuntu server
<jorenl> Maar goed, in die config
<jorenl> <virtualhost *:80>
<jorenl> </virtualhost>
<jorenl> En een voor *:85 denk ik dan?
<Vancha> comments er voor wel halen?
<jorenl> Ja, of gewoon nieuwe definitie inplakken.
<jorenl> In die virtualhost definitie heb je telkens minstens een DocumentRoot nodig
<Jeeves_> En een ServerName
<Vancha> shit :P
<Vancha> bah dit is allemaal veel te moeilijk voor mij :(
<Vancha> ik gooi alles er wel weer af
<Jeeves_> faalhaas :)
<Vancha> installeer ik het opnieuw
<Jeeves_> En dan ?
<Jeeves_> Moet je het alsnog een keer uitzoeken
<jorenl> Vancha: win je toch niks mee?
<Vancha> jawel joren en jeeves, daar win ik weer een verse httpd.conf mee -.-
<Vancha> backups ftl
<Jeeves_> wacht ff
<jorenl> oei zoveel in geknoeid? :)
<Vancha> ja...
<jorenl> er zal wel ergens een default httpd.conf staan zeker
<Jeeves_> http://pastebin.com/0K835jty
<Jeeves_> Daar heb je een vhost config
<Jeeves_> die is alleen voor linux, dus je zult wat met paden moeten rommelen
<Jeeves_> en AssignUserID heb je niet nodig
<Vancha> dankje jeeves
<Vancha> nja laat maar, ik snap dit niet.
<Jeeves_> Wat snap je niet?
<Vancha> te moe om er mee bezig te gaan, geen zin meer. ik probeer te begrijpen hoe ik dat allemaal in moet vullen, maar nu wil mijn apache niet eens meer starten.
<Vancha> vandaag is mijn laatste stagedag.
<Vancha> jammer.
<OerHeks> o jee
<Vancha> laatste dagen steeds al een slecht humeur, minste weken van het jaar.
<Vancha> ik zal maar gaan :(
<Jeeves_> Nou, die zakt in elk geval voor het onderdeel 'doorzettingsvermogen'
<CH_> Hij zeurt er al weken over
<Jeeves_> Ah, is dat et
<glenn__> hi
<glenn__> hi
<JanC> Jeeves_: werkt die openpanel een beetje correct met Debian/Ubuntu ?
<JanC> ah, blijkbaar speciaal voor Debian/Ubuntu/deb-distro gemaakt
<glda19> wat is openpanel
<JanC> hang er .com achter en je weet het  ☺
<glda19> zeg eht eens
<Jeeves_> JanC: Ja, het werkt prima
<Jeeves_> Morgen komt versie 1.1 uit
<JanC> wel nog beperkt qua mogelijkheden
<Jeeves_> Dat ligt eraan wat je wilt
<Jeeves_> het is geen ebox he
<JanC> ja, dit is een hosting panel
<Jeeves_> Meer iets als Plesk en DirectAdmin enzo
<JanC> maar ik bedoel dat het voorlopig enkel mysql doet en zo
<Jeeves_> En geen Psql bedoel je dan?
<JanC> bijvoorbeeld
<JanC> is het een beetje modulair, zodat je met een soort plugins zou kunnen werken?
<Jeeves_> Ja, dat schijnt van wel
<JanC> en die ssl support in 1.1 is redelijk essentieel
<glda19> janc beher jij een server
<JanC> nu ja, afhankelijk van het sorot sites uiteraard
<JanC> glda19: meerdere
<JanC> maar niet met een controlepaneel
<glda19> wat voor servers
<glda19> hoe dan janc
<JanC> is vooral interessant dat er een Debian/Ubuntu hosting panel komt, zodat mensen niet meer met webmin gaan knoeien  ;)
<JanC> glda19: via ssh
<glda19> wat voor servers
<glda19> phpadmin al gebruikt
<JanC> ik heb 10 jaar geleden phpmyadmin ooit zelf gepatcht toen de developer daarvan MIA was bij het Russische leger en de bestaande versie niet werkte met (toen) recente PHP-versies, dus ik heb het al gebruikt ja  ;)
<JanC> als ik me niet vergis was dat PHP 3 -> 4 of zo ?
<glda19> wat voor servers heb je
<JanC> glda19: momenteel enkel m'n  eigen VPS en dat van ubuntu-be (en een NAS hier thuis, maar daar is niet veel beheren aan)
<glda19> wat staat er op die vps
<JanC> m'n mailserver, het gparted forum, torrents voor Qimo, etc.
<glda19> wat draai je van mail
<glenn__> janc
<JanC> glenn__: postfix + dovecot
<glenn__> ok
<glenn__> kan je het tijdschrijft c't
<JanC> de Duitse c't ken ik wel ja, de Nederlandse (als die nog bestaat?) niet
<glenn__> bestaat noig
<glenn__> stond daar een tijd je volledig uitgelegd hoe je mail server opzet
<glenn__> waarom heb je postfix nodig
<OerHeks> postfix is handig om te mailen ?
<JanC> s/handig/noodzakelijk/
<OerHeks> je zou ook een andere module kunnen kiezen voor php.
<JanC> nu ja, postfix of een andere mail servers zoals exim, etc.
<JanC> OerHeks: een mailserver geschreven in PHP ?  :P
<OerHeks> wow bestaat dat ?
<JanC> jij spreekt opeens over PHP...
 * JanC snap het verband niet tussen PHP en mailservers
<glenn__> wat is postfix janc
<OerHeks> nom nom Alpha2 Oneiric is available om te testen http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-2/
<OerHeks> en binnen :P
<hansw> zo, 1 ubuntu machine minder in huis, zoon is nu over op debian
<OerHeks> welke desktop ?
<OerHeks> voornet je binnenkwam, spamde ik dat alfa2 te testen is
<hansw> hij heeft nu debian squeeze
<hansw> en als ik de snelheidsverbeteringen zie overweeg ik het zelf ook
<hansw> hij kan nu 3 soorten geluid afspelen, opnemen, filmpje kijken, allemaal tegelijk
<hansw> onder 10.04 hing dan het hele systeem
<OerHeks> ja dat kan ik nu ook, meerdere streams zoals het hoord, tot 4 stuks
<Rexodus> hansw: Als ik eerlijk ben, vind ik Ubuntu ook steeds meer bloatware aan het worden. Op oude hardware en servers draai ik ook Debian. Het loopt wat achter maar is wel rockstable...
<glenn__> Rexodus, je vindt ubuntu wat ?
<Rexodus> Mja, ik draai het op deze desktop.
<Rexodus> En als Windows vervanger, is het prima doorgaans.
<Rexodus> als je geen geemert bent dan :P
<hansw> Rexodus, op servers ken ik het al, maar niet op de desktop, althans, heel lang geleden
<JanC> Rexodus: je kan Ubuntu zo zwaar of zo licht maken als je wil natuurlijk
<hansw> JanC, dat kan, als je ubuntu specialist bent, ik sloopte unity eruit en het wilde helemaal niet meer opstarten
<hansw> default onder debian gebruikt het al nouveau
<hansw> 11.04 is veel whizzbanghoepla geneuzel
<JanC> Ubuntu gebruikt al langer nouveau als default voor nvidia kaarten  ;)
<hansw> dat zag ik niet terug in de config
<JanC> config?
<hansw> naja, bij 11, unity dus, is er geen nouveau dat draait
<JanC> Unity werkt ook helemaal niet op nouveau, aangezien OpenGL daarvoor nog niet af is...
<hansw> dat kan
<JanC> nu ja, het werkt misschien op sommige kaarten een beetje als je bleeding edge nouveau gebruikt
<JanC> (maar daarvoor moet je kernel en Xorg ook bleeding edge zijn)
<JanC> maar de "classic" desktop werkt gewoon met nouveau normaal
<JanC> hansw: en je hoeft geen specialist te zijn om Xubuntu of Lubuntu o.i.d. te installeren
<hansw> dat is geen oplossing :-)
<hansw> niet voor mij iig
<JanC> misschien is er ook ergens een meer "vanilla" GNOME desktop gebaseerd op Ubuntu
<JanC> maar XFce implementeert tegenwoordig ook de meeste freedesktop-standaarden
<hansw> JanC, het ging mij er maar om dat meerdere dingen tegelijk gewoon blijven werken. 10.4 en squeeze hebben beiden de 2.6.32 kernel, debian wellicht wat backpatches erop die ubuntu niet heeft?
<hansw> het werkte gewoon
<JanC> dat werkt bij mij op Ubuntu ook gewoon?  ☺
<hansw> ach, het is al opgelost, op debian werkt het wel :-)
<JanC> nu ja, afhankelijk van wat je afspeelt ook, full HD video decoderen op de CPU kan natuurlijk problemen veroorzaken, maar dat doet het dan ook op Debian  ;)
<OerHeks> alfa2 heeft de 2.6.39-3
<hansw> nee, dat was het punt niet
<hansw> en full hd lukt mij zelfs op een eee1501
<JanC> hansw: enkel als je dat in hardware kan decoderen dan
<hansw> wel met gnome-mplayer, niet met totem enzo
<JanC> die machine is gewoon niet snel genoeg om Full HD h.264 (zeker met de hoogste compressie-instellingen) te decoderen vziw
<JanC> tenzij daar geen atom of zo in zit?  ☺
<hansw> JanC, dat zit er in :-)
<hansw> JanC, http://www.gadgetsguru.com/technology-news.aspx?t=asus%20launches%20eee1501%20nettop%20hd%20drive
<jorenl> Goeienavond iedereen :p
<jorenl> Ik ben op zoek naar een handige code editor à la notepad++ voor windows...
<jorenl> gedit werkt wel maar is toch vrij simpel...
<StefandeVries> Geany al eens geprobeerd?
<StefandeVries> Een lichte IDE
<jorenl> nee
<StefandeVries> Aanrader ;)
<jorenl> ben de website eens aan 't checken :)
<StefandeVries> mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Ik gebruik geany zelf voor Python en C++
<hansw> geany is handig ja, erg licht
<StefandeVries> jorenl: ik weet niet of je Geany wilt gebruiken voor markup-talen of programmeer-/scripttalen, maar Geany ondersteunt beide soorten.
<hansw> en voor veel scripting en coding te gebruiken
<jorenl> StefandeVries: web development :)
<jorenl> dus gewoon html, javascript, css, php, ...
<StefandeVries> Allemaal goed ondersteund :)
<StefandeVries> Nou, kijk er eens naar zou ik zeggen, ik ga nu slapen; morgen op vakantie ;)
<StefandeVries> Doeidoei!
<JanC> jorenl: gedit is heel erg uitbreidbaar via allerlei plugins
<JanC> al is geany wel meer echt voor programmeren bedoeld natuurlijk
<JanC> er is trouwens ook SciTE e.d.
<jorenl> Kan je gedit's syntax highlighting kleurenschema aanpassen?
<jorenl> wat een lompe vraag
<JanC> jorenl: natuurlijk kan dat
<jorenl> Ik had blijkbaar over te tab Lettertype & Kleuren gekeken
<JanC> gedit gebruikt gewoon gtksourceview2
<JanC> als editor widget
<JanC> en zelfs als het niet standaard in gedit zat zou je er een plugin voor kunnen schrijven   ;)
<jorenl> :P Nu nog even een schemaatje zoeken dat me aanstaat.
<JanC> maar zoals gezegd: geany is mogelijk beter geschikt voor wat je wil
<JanC> en gebruitk dezelfde kleurschema's
<JanC> (want ook gtksourceview2
<jorenl> Ik moet al bij al gewoon bestanden bewerken rechtstreeks op een SSH server
<JanC> "rechtstreeks op een ssh server" is simpel via gvfs
<hansw> mounten van een ssh filesystem is te doen
<JanC> hansw: gnome/gtk heeft dat ingebouwd  ☺
<jorenl> en ik ben er nu mee bezig - het werkt - en dus kan ik na wat gewenning zien of ik een alternatief nodig heb :P
<hansw> blijkbaar, ik zou sshfs gebruiken :-)
<JanC> beide kan
<JanC> gvfs is simpeler vanuit een GUI  ;)
<hansw> jorenl, ik hoop niet dat je rechtstreeks op de productie werkt?
<jorenl> Neenee :)
<hansw> gelukkig :-)
<jorenl> Ik heb hier een development server op een ouwe box draaien.
<hansw> nice
<jorenl> Ben trouwens een JS plugin aan het maken; er is dus nog geen productie eigenlijk :)
<JanC> ach, hangt er ook van af wat dit is; z'n persoonlijke experimentele site of een webshop met 500000 aankopen per dag (of daar tussenin ;) )
<hansw> hmm, full hd kijken, irc'n, browsen, chatten... best fijn doosje die eee :-)
<jorenl> JanC: is natuurlijk waar; maar zelfs dan. Als er iets tussenkomt en je moet een halfafgewerkte code achterlaten...
<hansw> gewoon met vi op de doos zelf, wel via screen :-)
<JanC> hansw: je kan daar een full HD *bron* op decoderen?  welke graka zit daar in & welke driver gebruik je daarvoor?
<hansw> JanC, ja, is absoluut geen probleem
<hansw> gewoon default ubuntu
<JanC> welke IGP zit daar in?
<hansw> in een venster of fullscreen, maar dan zie je irc niet meer
<JanC> eh
<hansw> gewoon de current version van de nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<JanC> right, de closed source driver dus
<hansw> ja
<JanC> en dus hardware accelerated
<hansw> als die het goed doet ga ik niet moeilijk doen :-)
 * JanC wil dat met open source hebben
<hansw> het is onzinnig om een alternatief te kiezen dat in de software de boel gaat decoden
<hansw> JanC, doe je best, vraag p2mate het te maken, hij werkt nu bij nvidia
<JanC> de mensen bij nvidia mogen meestal niet aan open source werken
<JanC> :P
<JanC> of enkel aan obfuscated open source als nv
<hansw> p2mate kennende heeft hij dat wel afgedwongen :-)
<JanC> en wie is p2mate ?
<JanC> ken ik die als p2 ?
<hansw> een landgenoot van je, werkte eerst bij nokia
<JanC> right, p2 dus  ☺
<hansw> zou goed kunnen dat hij elders p2 heet ja
<JanC> hij werkte aan het energiebeheer in de Maemo kernel
<hansw> ja, maar een jaar geleden vroeg ik al aan hem wanneer hij c# moest gaan leren :-)
<hansw> en nu is hij weg
<JanC> bijna het hele Maemo team is ontslagen...
<hansw> dat was te voorzien
<JanC> en voor een groot deel overgenomen door Intel
<JanC> maar mogelijk werkte hij freelance?
<hansw> dat weet ik niet, hij zit nog wel in finland, maar nu voor nvidia
<JanC> heb 'm nog even gezien op FOSDEM dit jaar alleszins
<JanC> en 4 jaar geleden zaten we in dezelfde "village" in CCCamp
<hansw> daar zit hij iedere winter ja
<JanC> CCCamp is ind e zomer  ;)
<JanC> wou dat ik dit jaar weer kon gaan  :-/
<hansw> ah, ok, maar in de winter zit hij er volgens mij ieder jaa
<hansw> r
<JanC> CCC congres in december in Berlijn bedoel je?
<hansw> ja
<JanC> mja, ben ik nog nooit geweest, lijkt me ook wel leuk  ☺
<hansw> ik ben te weinig hacker, ga alleen maar dingen slopen enzo
<hansw> zonde van me tijd, kan ik thuis ook wel
<JanC> het CCCamp is op een oude Russische luchtmachtbasis in Finowfurt (50km N-O van Berlijn of zo)
<JanC> hansw: de presentaties zijn ook wel interessant natuurlijk
<jorenl> sorry om te onderbreken hoor; maar is er een manier om mijn ubuntu sessie te bevriesen, even in windows te booten en dan terug te keren? :D
<hansw> klopt, maar ik ga al jaren niet meer naar linux bijeenkomsten
<hansw> de leuke zijn te ver weg
<hansw> alhoewel tkkrlab wel dichtbij is
<JanC> vb. toen die kwadrikopter-kerel een video toonde die hij gemaakt had op de locatie van de G8-top, de dag voor de top  :P
<hansw> :-)
<JanC> ("camera's verboden")
<JanC> tijdens de presentatie
<JanC> hij wilde geen problemen met de staatsveiligheid, gok ik  ;)
<hansw> goh :-)
<JanC> zag je die Amerikaanse soldaten omhoog wijzen naar wat ze blijkbaar dachten dat een Amerikaanse drone was  :P
<hansw> jorenl, nee, tenzij je windows virtueel binnen debian draait
<hansw> lol
<JanC> en hij maar filmen
<hansw> er zit een jamesbond nerd in ons allen
<JanC> maar hij had evengoed een bom of afluisterapparatuur kunnen droppen natuurlijk
<hansw> veiligheid is relatief
<JanC> het leuke is dat je al dat soort hardware dan van dichtbij kan bekijken, ook aan de binnenkant
<JanC> of er eens mee spelen
<hansw> ach, bij veel vastgoed bedrijven in nederland kun je als beheerder zo opvragen wat iemand in zijn huis heeft :-)
<JanC> eh?
<hansw> als je weet hoe :-)
<JanC> wat bedoel je precies met "wat iemand in zijn huis heeft"
<hansw> soort keuken, wat voor extra's
<hansw> ....
<hansw> alarm installatie
<JanC> hoezouden ze dat moeten weten, tenzij het een huurwoning is?
<hansw> het ligt eraan hoe jij je huis laat opleveren
<OerHeks> lijstje met keurmerken
<hansw> het standaard antwoord van de klant is "ik wil het niet weten hoe je het fixt"
<JanC> dan nog, wie zegt dat de klant niks veranderd heeft?  :P
<hansw> ik :-)
<hansw> tot aan de oplevering iig
<hansw> er zijn ook geen wachtwoorden, zo veilig is het gelukkig wel
<hansw> maar types geven mensen wel voldoende info
<hansw> maar goe, niet zo belangrijk
<hansw> de grote automatiseerders in nederland hebben wel een probleem
<FlipStonE> hellow
<FlipStonE> is hier nog iemand wakker? :-)
<OerHeks> :-)
<FlipStonE> moh! :p
<FlipStonE> ik probeer hier de niet vrije drivers voor mijnen ati te installen, krijg ik dit: Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<FlipStonE> :-)
<FlipStonE> binnen unity ging dit wel, gnome3 niet...
<OerHeks> hoe test je gnome3 ?
<OerHeks> alfa 2 ?
<FlipStonE> nein, gnome 3 op 11.04
<FlipStonE> unity gebonjourd... wil ik niet meer...
<FlipStonE> btw, die nouveau toestanden, is dat enkel voor nvidia kaarten?
<OerHeks> heb je een ppa gebruikt ?
<OerHeks> nee, nouveau zou intel en ati en nvidia open kernel driver moeten gaan omvatten
<FlipStonE> ahzo... gnome3 ppa? ja hoor... gnome3-team ppa zo :-)
<hansw> http://www.0d.be/debian/debian-gnome-3.0-status.html
<OerHeks> ik weet niet of en wat er aan te doen is, welke package dit doet.
<hansw> als die groen is zit het ook wel in ubuntu denk ik :-)
<FlipStonE> brrr experimental... maar moet toch zeggen dat gnome3 veeeeel beter loopt dan unity hoor
<FlipStonE> OerHeks, enig idee hoe ik dat kan achterhalen welk pakket dat doet?
<OerHeks> check systeem log tool, in je menu of in /var/log/
<OerHeks> terminal had deze melding voluit gegeven denk ik
<FlipStonE> ok, maar ik weet niet hoe je in terminal zo'n niet-vrije driver activeert...
<hansw> dat is het probleem van ubuntu :-)
<hansw> modprobe, blacklisten, laden, allemaal niet te doen :-)
<FlipStonE> nja, zou toch graag die drivers even actief krijgen :-)
<FlipStonE> fglrx :p
<hansw> FlipStonE, geen idee, maar als je ook nog een onboard audio kaart hebt kan het zijn dat die zorgt dat je kaart 2 niet kunt laden
<FlipStonE> hmz, zou ik persoonlijk toch raar vinden, want het ging wel in de 10.10 en in unity :p
<hansw> tja, kan wel een kernel issue zijn
<FlipStonE> wahaaa kga er wel afblijven...
<FlipStonE> eens via synaptic gedaan... benodigde veranderingen... 90 % van mijn systeem eraf, en unity2d er weer op :-)
<hansw> op debian hielp het om 1 kaart te blacklisten :-)
<hansw> ow, dat is leuk ja, ik gooide unity er helemaal af, daarna kreeg ik alleen nog behang :-)
<hansw> dus toen maar debian gepakt
<FlipStonE> ik hier ook unity verwijderd... maar ik had nog meer dan behang hoor :-)
<OerHeks> of test 2.6.39-2 en gnome3 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-2/
<hansw> OerHeks, test jij het dan al?
<hansw> :-)
<FlipStonE> OerHeks, ik test graag, maar het zal dan in virtualbox zijn... en dan heeft het niet veel zin om zo'n drivers te installeren :-)
<OerHeks> ja ik heb hem even op usb gedraaid
<FlipStonE> maar toch effe binnentrekken... fibernet is toch leuk, niet tegenstaande zijn prijs :p
<OerHeks> 25 mbit vind ik al prachtig
<FlipStonE> 6,8MB/sec :-)
<OerHeks> delen door 8 is bytes
<FlipStonE> doe maar :-)
<OerHeks> ooit was het Baud
 * hansw gaat niet over glas op het werk beginnen
<OerHeks> we gaan het niet over werk hebben, ik snap je
<FlipStonE> ?
<hansw> wel mijn baas even gesproken vandaag
<hansw> ik moet geloof ik 30 drupal sites gaan hosten
<hansw> en een oracle plan maken voor duitsland
<FlipStonE> hansw, wat doe je van werk dan?
<hansw> FlipStonE, mva
<FlipStonE> en in het vlaams?
<FlipStonE> :-)
<hansw> manusje van alles
<FlipStonE> leuk ja :-)
<hansw> meestal alleen unix, linux, oracle
<hansw> soms ook proggen in c# of php of perl of .....
<FlipStonE> IT'er dus :-)
<hansw> ja, zoiets
<FlipStonE> sow, alpha2 even virtualboxen
<FlipStonE> ik hoop toch ergens dat ze gnome3 standaard gaan maken hoor
<FlipStonE> ik heb lang voor unity geweest, maar na zoveel bagger geraak je het wel eens beu
<FlipStonE> heb trouwens nog iets leuk ondervonden gisteren...
<hansw> FlipStonE, veel van de bagger is van buitenaf
<hansw> maar ik geef je gelijk, het is niet getest
<FlipStonE> hansw, ze hebben zelf gezegd, wij steken er geen gnome3 in omdat ie nog niet genoeg getest is, en dan komen ze zelf met unity, die eigenlijk ook wel gnome is, die ze zelf erover zetten, ook nog niet getest...  Beetje zoals win3.1 over dos :-)
<FlipStonE> het intressante weetje: hou ALTIJD de firmware van uw SSD goed bij :-)
<OerHeks> nou, met firmware zou ik eerst backup maken voor ik ging klooien
<FlipStonE> bwoah, gewoon docs an pic backup maken... voor de rest, iso op usb en hop, de linux van OCZ :-)
<FlipStonE> hmz, alpha 2 start wel zeeeeer snel op is het niet?
<OerHeks> redenlijk, voor een live sessie
<FlipStonE> ik heb hem hier nu in VB draaien, was nogal verschieten... nieuwtje van kernel 3.0?
<FlipStonE> ik lees dat evolution wel vervangen gaat worden door thunderbird?
<OerHeks> jups
<FlipStonE> leuk, migreren van mail zal geen probleem zijn? :o
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-08
<jpjacobs> zalig ... want evolution was toch niet je dat vond ik :)
<FlipStonE> hmz evolution to thunderbird eens onderzoeken :-)
<jpjacobs> thunderbird heeft tegenwoordig een geweldige setup. nog enkel email en password geven
<FlipStonE> inderdaad, maar alles overzetten van evolution naar thunderbird is nog niet zo direct geklaard...
<FlipStonE> alhoewel, alle mails selecteren in evolution, en dan opslaan als mbox... die mbox file in inbox map van thunderbird et voilaaa :-)
<Tjibba> heb ik een ram probleem? http://twitpic.com/5mxpvu
<Jeeves_> Ja, daar zou ik even een dimmetje vervangen
<Tjibba> nu nog uitzoeken welke
<Tjibba> kreeg net een error tijdens de installatie "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"
<Tjibba> dat kwam vast door de kapotte geheugenmodule
<jorenl> Ik heb een onnozele vraag :) Hoe kan ik elke workspace een verschillende achtergrond geven?
<jorenl> I denk dat ik het eindelijk gevonden heb :)
<hansw> wat een rust hier vanavond, niemand problemen? kan het me niet voorstellen :-)
<Oer> grinnik, mischien zulke dat men niet online kan komen
<hansw> oef, dat zal het zijn
<hansw> naja, moeten ze debian maar installeren :-)
 * hansw wacht op een kick van janc
<Oer> jah, zeg dan mint
<trijntje> ubuntu heeft geen problemen(TM}
<Oer> jawel trijntje
<Oer> bug 1 staat nogsteeds
<hansw> pfff, bij de twente lug had ik mint gebruikers, die bleken ineens niet meer in de groep sound te staan
<hansw> trijntje, sinds ik debian squeeze op mijn zoon's puter heb gezet heeft hij geen problemen meer nee :-)
<Oer> kde is ook soepel
<hansw> ik laat hem proefkonijn zijn
<hansw> Oer, die sloopt hij in vijf minuten, 2 jaar terug iig
<Oer> 4.6.5 schijnt snel uit te komen
<trijntje> er zijn wel veel keuzes momenteel
<hansw> keuzes zijn goed
<Oer> zeker, keuzevrijheid
<trijntje> ja, ik vind unity best ok, als dat fout gaat zou ik naar mint gaan
<trijntje> kde kan ik niet aan wennen om de een of andere reden, ik heb het wel geprobeerd
<hansw> mint ga ik echt niet gebruiken
<Oer> eerder Fedora
<hansw> nee, ook geen rpm
<hansw> draai al tig debian doosjes als server, wellicht dat ik de desktop ook ga gebruiken
<trijntje> hansw, hoezo geen mint? Ik heb het wel getest, het leek me aardig ubuntu+verbeteringen
<hansw> moet zeggen dat de snelheid van alles me enorm meeviel
<hansw> trijntje, ik ben te veel nerd, stoor me aan dingen als gebruikers die ineens niet meer in groepen zitten omdat ze iets doen wat ze niet weten te reproduceren
<hansw> werk al 10+ jaar met linux, soms bsd, hpux, ....
<hansw> dus dan regel ik het liever zelf
<JanC> hansw: waarom zouden gebruikers in de user group 'sounds' zitten?
<hansw> JanC, omdat ze dat doen, geen idee waarom
<hansw> het komt voor
<JanC> en als ze niet in 'audio' zitten klinkt dat als mensen die op de commandline zitten prutsen hebben zonder die te begrijpen  ;)
<JanC> 'sound' ken ik niet
<hansw> nee, hij wist niet eens wat ls en andere commando's waren
<hansw> naja, audio, whatever
<JanC> hansw: dat zijn net het soort mensen die dingen copy-pasten in een terminal natuurlijk  ;)
<hansw> JanC, dat zou kunnen ja :-)
<hansw> lezen omgubuntu enzo
<JanC> of gebruiken één of andere obscure "magic tool" die daar "besproken" wordt
<hansw> idd
<hansw> is nog niet erg, als je het maar weet te reproduceren, dan kun je het ook oplossen
<JanC> omgubuntu is handig om over sommige dingen te horen, maar dubbelcheck is altijd nuttig  :P
<hansw> daar was ik ook al achter :-)
<Oer> ik zie vaak wallpapers op omgubuntu met een windowslogo
<hansw> en toch denk ik dat ik over ga naar debian desktop
<hansw> testing is bijna op de helft met gnome3
<hansw> http://www.0d.be/debian/debian-gnome-3.0-status.html
<Oer> alfa 2 :P
<hansw> Oer, sorry, ik ga geen alpha testen hier :-)
<hansw> overigens is dat meer omdat ik al niet tevreden ben over hoe unity dingen gaat regelen
<Oer> jawel, even live kijken
<hansw> zoals de laatste keer die ook niet lukte omdat unity ziet dat het op een usb stick draait?
<hansw> ik wil het daar zien, niet op een werkende pc
<JanC> volgens mij is gnome 3 al grotendeels in Ubuntu beschikbaar ;)
<Oer> hier pakte unity wel direct
<hansw> JanC, jups
<JanC> als je toch een development versie wil gebruiken  :P
<hansw> JanC, het gaat me ook niet om gnome3, ik wil een stabiel os, helaas kan ik dat van ubuntu niet zeggen, zeker niet met natty, heb ook weinig vertrouwen in oneric
<hansw> ik zou onder debian ook geen testing draaien
<JanC> op een paar dingen na is natty hier behoorlijk stabiel?
<hansw> JanC, ik zie regelmatig dat applicaties ineens echt weg zijn, ook met een ps -ef |grep appname
<hansw> logfiles geven geen clue
<JanC> welke apps?
<hansw> paar keer met firefox, minitube, en nog een paar
<JanC> firefox crasht hier zelden
<JanC> 4 crashes sinds 11.04 gereleased werd, en minstens 3 daarvan waren duidelijk flash-related
<JanC> firefox heeft hier vaak een "uptime" van enkele weken
<hansw> dat is al belachelijk maar dat is weer wat anders :-)
<JanC> dat zou niet kunnen als het vaak crashte  ;)
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> deze PC staat 24/7 aan, en ik herstart Firefox enkel af en toe om geheugen te reclaimen  ;)
 * hansw heeft wel eens een heavy firefox gebruiker een uptime van 159 dagen ofzo laten verzieken, ik paste een link met een xss waar hij niet meer uit kwam :-)
<JanC> nu ja, en als er security patches zijn
<hansw> die was ook erg blij :-)
<hansw> dat hielp daar niet tegen hoor, op een actie kwam een actie
<JanC> ik doe het niet voor de uptime hé, maar firefox herstarten duurt 5 minuten of zo met al die tabs die ik open heb...  :P
<hansw> heb er zelden meer dan 5 open
<hansw> en in die 5 minuten kun je mooi koffie drinken
<hansw> jeee, oude discussie van mij en michiel in 2000 ofzo, the internets has it all
<FlipStonE> ah! :p
<FlipStonE> nog steeds unity/gnome3? :p
<hansw> nee, dat ging over foutmeldingen, in 2000 :-)
<FlipStonE> jaja, rond 10 voor 12 dan :-)
<FlipStonE> ik moet eerlijk zeggen...
 * FlipStonE was verliefd op unity... maar zoals bij de jeugd nogal vaker voorkomt duurt dat niet lang... gnome3 is mijn nieuwe vlam :-)
<hansw> ik ga daar niet op wachten, en ga zeker geen 11.10 installeren :-)
<hansw> wellicht 15.04 ofzo
<FlipStonE> ROFL :p
<FlipStonE> ik moet het echt wel zeggen... sinds gnome3-shell hier draait, draait mijn 11.04 wel stukken beter, en als ik zeg stukken...
<hansw> FlipStonE, maar heb je ook ondersteuning? updates?
<hansw> ik wil gewoon een os draaien waar anderen zich druk maken over updates :-)
<FlipStonE> hansw, had je nog iets getypt sinds mijn laatste zin... heb een snelle reboot gedaan :-)
<FlipStonE> ah, daar zijn de logs :-)
<hansw> je had een kernel upgrade?
<FlipStonE> nee, scherm was blauw getint, ik dacht, misschien video kaart, effe snel rebooten, maar dat was het niet hoor...
<hansw> wat een windows manier
<Oer> dat heb ik ook, dat is kde
<FlipStonE> vrouwtje lief had hier gekuist en kabeltje aan scherm eventjes aangeraakt, zat niet meer goed in :-)
<hansw> herstart desnoods kdm of gdm, of wissel je thema
<FlipStonE> hansw, ik ga echt niet in de terminal om te onderzoeken waarom scherm blauw uitslaat :-)
<hansw> ik ruk rustig de muis er een half uur uit, of het tb, gewoon er weer in stoppen
<hansw> het is linux, geen windows
<FlipStonE> hansw, don't shoot me, ik ben er ook nog niet lang mee bezig :-)
<FlipStonE> maar om terug te komen over de ondersteuning en updates... voor wat dan? gnome3?
<FlipStonE> btw, Oer, hello again :-)
<Oer> oer@OerNest:~$ uname -a
<Oer> Linux OerNest 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Oer> oer@OerNest:~$ uptime
<Oer>  01:24:45 up 1 day,  4:35,  2 users,  load average: 0.16, 0.14, 0.11
<hansw> jee, ik heb machine's met 800 dagen :-)
<hansw> kan ook niemand anders bij
<FlipStonE> frederick@fhserver:~$ uname -a
<FlipStonE> Linux fhserver.be 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FlipStonE> frederick@fhserver:~$ uptime
<FlipStonE>  01:26:35 up 9 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.17, 0.19, 0.15
<FlipStonE> :-)
<FlipStonE> het is natuurlijk wel zo dat developing zich sneller gaat ontwikkelen op unity momenteel dan op gnome3 denk ik... jammergenoeg hoor...
<Oer> unity is een schil op gnome3, die al in alfa2 zit
<Oer> nu nog op 2.6
<FlipStonE> ja dat had ik zo ook gedacht en begrepen uiteindelijk... misschien dat unity dan wel stukken beter zal draaien op gnome3?
<Oer> hele unity is bedoeld voor aanraken, die search bestond al langer.
<Oer> gewoon slim een concurrent voor dock of awn :P
<FlipStonE> ja, maar als ik het zo zie, het verschil tussen beiden is toch wel zeer klein... het enige wat ik op te merken vind is dat dock... in unity zie je die altijd, in gnome3-shell enkel als je naar 'Activiteiten' gaat...
<FlipStonE> maar voor de rest bijna hetzelfde... nee?
<hansw> FlipStonE, lijken updtes je niet handig dan? spullen die ze fixen binnenhalen enzo
<FlipStonE> hansw, updates zijn onoverkomelijk, maar het zijn dan de updates voor gnome3-shell die je bedoeld? of in het algemeen?
<hansw> in het algemeen
<FlipStonE> die komen hier zonder problemen toch door hoor... ik snap niet echt wat het probleem daar is?  Heb je met debian meer updates dan ubuntu?
<hansw> damn, ik heb echt een duitse hond, gaat in de eetkamer op het parket een kuil proberen te graven
<hansw> daarna kruipt hij op de eetkamer bank en gaat erg ongelukkig slapen op een rand van de zitting
<hansw> vermoedelijk hoor ik hem straks vallen
<Oer> eetkamer bank.
<FlipStonE> hehe, ken dat van die taferelen... ouders hadden er 5 thuis :-)
<FlipStonE> Oer, hansw eet in zijn zetel :-)
<hansw> Oer, eetkamerbank? :-)
<FlipStonE> of sofa, hoe het ook klink in het nederlands :p
<FlipStonE> 8 dvd's voor debian??
<hansw> nee, business card, kun je alles mee installeren
<hansw> zo'n mini cd
<hansw> wel internet nodig, om de rest op te halen, de card bevat alleen de base install
<FlipStonE> 180mb, is al intressanter... even virtueel bekijken :-)
<hansw> FlipStonE, dat is dus geen live cd, dus echt installeren :-)
<FlipStonE> hansw, ga ik ook doen, virtualbox eh :p
<hansw> het is sneller dan ubuntu, maar weet niet of je dat in virtualbox gaat merken
<hansw> beetje afhankelijk van wat je er mee gaat doen
<FlipStonE> nja, ubuntu 11.10 start in ieder geval virtueel sneller op dan 11.04 op pc :p
<hansw> dat is netjes, maar werkt het ook sneller?
<FlipStonE> hansw, ga het gewoon eens bekijken, de moeder van ubuntu (is debian toch een beetje he?)
<hansw> snel opstarten is gewoon een kernel patch
<FlipStonE> hans, werkt eigenlijk even snel...
<FlipStonE> dien wel te zeggen dat ik mijn vm's van op ssd draai... scheelt ook nogal
<hansw> heb me nooit zo druk gemaakt over opstart tijden
<FlipStonE> ik maak me niet druk over opstart tijden, ik maak me wel druk als ik om een koffie kan gaan als ik mijn mail opstart :p
<hansw> ik kan altijd koffie drinken, krijg niet per caps p/m mijn geld :-)
<FlipStonE> :-)
<FlipStonE> ik vind ergens wel, als je nu debian of ubuntu draait, het is eigenlijk hetzelfde, is het niet?
<hansw> draai je het al dan?
<FlipStonE> staat er bijna op, base install toch, maar moet ik nadien nog het grafische deel nog installen?
<hansw> debian devvers kunnen enorm zeiken over issues, maar het is enorm stabiel, dat is imho wel belangrijk
<FlipStonE> snap ik, maar ubuntu is toch gebaseerd op debian?
<hansw> klopt, maar nemen ze ook alles over? en is de unity hack te herleiden naar debian?
<hansw> nee dus
<FlipStonE> unity hack? is dat een hack dan?
<hansw> een hack is niet negatief hoor, er moet idd iets met de desktop gebeuren
<FlipStonE> oei, moet nog 1087 dingen installeren... nog 2 minuutjes wachten
<FlipStonE> zodat ze hun eigen schil over gnome3 kunnen draaien?
<FlipStonE> qua install vind ik debian en ubuntu toch bijna hetzelfde lopen...
<hansw> de install enzo zijn eigenlijk totaal onbelangrijk
<hansw> het gaat om het draaien
<FlipStonE> dat is idd zo... maar ik vergelijk maar eens :-)
<FlipStonE> ik ben eigenlijk vooral geintresseerd in iets anders... servers :-)
<hansw> wat ubuntu doet is enorm haar nek uitsteken door iets nieuws te proberen
<hansw> servers zijn saai
<hansw> zo min mogelijk installeren, alles verbieden, daarna alleen toelaten wat nodig is
<FlipStonE> dat is idd zo, en daar hebben ze, volgens mij, een serieuze flater in begaan met unity...  servers saai?  Ik gebruik momenteel een vps (voorgeconfigureerd) voor mijn webhosting en design, maar ik zou toch wel ooit eens zelf een dedicated willen draaien die ik volledig zelf instel
<FlipStonE> voor webhosting dan...
<hansw> helaas werken veel firewalls andersom, die gaan blokken nadat jij zegt dat het idd niet mag
<FlipStonE> firewalls die met andere woorden eigenlijk volledig open staan, tot jij zegt stop?
<FlipStonE> ook iets raars :p
<hansw> dat is trouwens ook een voordeel van debian, die zal niet zomaar dingen als ssh enzo openzetten
<hansw> niet raar, komt veel voor
<FlipStonE> uhu, maar het gaat toch allemaal verder dan dat... afgeschermde shell en zo... brr, moet daar nog veel over leren
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-09
<FlipStonE> zou dat volledig  volgens freeware willen doen... ispconfig en zo...
<FlipStonE> freeware is het slechte woord... open source :-)
<hansw> bullshit, veel hosters werken met opensource, het licentie model van closed source is te duur voor ze
<FlipStonE> ja, maar wat noem je dan bv veel voorkomende panelen als DirectAdmin enzovoort
<hansw> installeer ms sql op een virtuele machine die over drie machines met acht cores kan verhuizen en kijk wat je kwijt bent, 24 processor licentie dus :-)
<hansw> voor oracle is dat 18 keer 16K, als je kunt praten krijg je korting
<FlipStonE> :-)
<FlipStonE> ik heb het dan nog eerder op voorgenoemde panelen... die zijn ook duur he
<hansw> ach, wat is duur, als je genoeg geld maakt ermee is het goedkoop
<FlipStonE> de servers draaien idd meestal open-source... (centos, redhat), maar DirectAdmin en zo?  Daarom zeg ik ispconfig, zo is het volledig opensource
<FlipStonE> hansw, genoeg geld maken, ok, maar zo kan je nog meer geld maken :-)
<hansw> voor redhat, als je het veilig wil draaien, betaal je ook geld, anders krijg je geen updates
<FlipStonE> ken eigenlijk niets van redhat, dus mea culpa :-)
<hansw> en dan krijg je als developer de vraag om even een bind backend te schrijven in perl, dus dan gebruik je modules, die red hat niet heeft
 * FlipStonE ziet op het eerste zicht in debian ubuntu :-)
<hansw> dus moet je cspan gebruiken
<hansw> en kun je red hat niet meer fatsoenlijk updaten
<FlipStonE> hooola, nog niet te moeilijk maken :-)
<FlipStonE> maar begrijp waar je naar toe wil... wat vind jij dan eigelijk het beste server systeem? debian?
<hansw> voor servers gebruik ik debian ja
<hansw> niet 100 procent gelukkig mee maar it does the job
<FlipStonE> en als opstelling, sql server samen met http server of 2 vershillende?
<hansw> kan over 3 jaar zomaar anders zijn
<FlipStonE> +c
<hansw> sql server? welke, postgres, oracle, mysql, sybase, ....?
<FlipStonE> mysql
<hansw> dat ligt eraan wat je gaat doen, hoeveel lees je, hoeveel schrijf je
<hansw> ...
<FlipStonE> het is dus niet te zeggen van 'dit is het beste' of 'dat is het beste'...
<hansw> en neem daar in mee, wat is je maximale backup tijd, heb je een mirror nodig ....
<hansw> ik neem aan dat je backups maakt, minimaal 1 keer per dag
<FlipStonE> hmz... maar pratend over een klein hosting bedrijf... laat ons zeggen met een maximum van 100 sites...
<FlipStonE> hansw, sure :-)
<hansw> FlipStonE, wat is de database omvang? 100 Gb?
<FlipStonE> oei, is veel he :-)
<hansw> 50?
<FlipStonE> stel zoiets... neem zelfs 30.. kleinere sites... geen grote webshops en zo
<hansw> en wil je binlogs backuppen? weet je hoe je ze moet restoren? heb je een restore plan? heb je een test restore plan?
<FlipStonE> oei oei oei... wij gaan nog veel praten met elkaar :-)
<hansw> ik denk dat jij vooral nog heel veel gaat lezen
<hansw> je mag me altijd inhuren, kost meestal 120 euro per uur :-)
<FlipStonE> ben ik al wat aan het doen ja, maar blijkbaar nog veeeel meer dan gedacht...
<FlipStonE> :-)
<FlipStonE> ben al bezig geweest met perfect server setup van howtoforge... lees ik toch dat daar veel gaatjes in zitten, noem het gouda :-)
<hansw> ga uit van hele vreemde calamiteiten, ook juridisch gezien
<FlipStonE> ondervind ik nu al :-)
<hansw> dat is vaak nog moeilijker dan het technische gedeelte
<FlipStonE> en dat is nog zonder veel technisch gedoe...
<FlipStonE> maar groot wil ik niet worden... het moet een bijberoep blijven... en mijn doel is ergens een server te hebben voor zo'n 100 sites maximum...
<hansw> denk aan overmacht enzo, maar dek jezelf vooral goed in en neem de verantwoording
<FlipStonE> en dat moet toch te doen zijn voor een arme ziel als ik
<FlipStonE> met webhosting moet je je zowiezo al indekken tegen overmacht...
<hansw> en wat ga je er voor vragen? in oost europa kun je een dedicated server huren voor 60 dollar per jaar
<hansw> en ik heb nu klanten die 240 per maand betalen terwijl ze die prijzen kennen :-)
<FlipStonE> dat is het net... zijn die dan secure genoeg?  Uptime? Wat is de aansluiting op het net?
<hansw> uptime bestaat niet, geplande downtime wel
<FlipStonE> btw, heb je zo'n geen link? kan ik al wat spelen voor die 60 dollar :p
<hansw> ga maar zoeken, mensen die dat willen zijn het niet waard
<FlipStonE> is dat he...
<FlipStonE> maar ik begrijp soms de prijsverschillen niet goed... 60 dollars voor een jaar... is toch kompleet van de pot gerukt?
<hansw> je krijgt er ook niet veel voor, als je na een jaar wil upgraden en je backup size zit over de 500 mb heen heb je pech
<FlipStonE> het moet ergens zitten he
<FlipStonE> verhuur jijzelf dan ook dedicated servers mss?
<hansw> ik ben twee jaar geleden gestopt om het te supporten voor een directie lid, hij mag dat nu zelf doen maar weet ons nu wel te verkopen
<hansw> FlipStonE, ja, maar voor mijn baas
<hansw> en wij zijn niet de goedkoopste
<FlipStonE> en welk bedrijf is dat dan? link?
<FlipStonE> hansw, totaal pakket telt, support, enz...
<hansw> piramide.nl, naar buiten toe veel windows, we doen echter ook veel unix, linux, bsd als het nodig is
<hansw> je kunt 24/7 krijgen, kost wel veel geld
<hansw> maar dat was weer genoeg reklame
<FlipStonE> hehe, is eigenlijk een IT bedrijf voor van alles en nog iets...
<hansw> nee
<hansw> er zijn dingen die we weigeren
<FlipStonE> kan ik dan beter geen 'lege' vps afhuren en daar op het gemak beginnen testen met zo'n installatie?
<hansw> dat ligt eraan wat je wil, mensen die goed weten wat ze doen kunnen dat, anderen raden we meestal aan met een plan te komen van wat ze willen
<hansw> bij ons is het ook 1 crack probleem, server offline
<hansw> dus als jij niet weet hoe php of wat dan ook werkt heb je snel een probleem
<FlipStonE> php installen bedoel je dan?
<FlipStonE> en cofigureren?
<FlipStonE> of codig?
<FlipStonE> coding dus... het wordt al wat laat :p
<hansw> nee, een gacrackte site, waar men spam, porno enzo host
<hansw> zonder het te weten
<FlipStonE> ah dat :-)
<FlipStonE> ik probeer dat bij mij ook zo min mogelijk te hebben, heb het trouwens op mijn server nog niet voorgehad... is wel leuk zo ;-)
<hansw> hoe lang host je al? en ja, als je dat eens wil controleren mag je me wel vragen, kost wel wat
<hansw> maar dat is erg offtopic hier
<FlipStonE> idd, maar we zijn nu toch bezig...  ik ben begonnen in Januari 2009...
<hansw> ach, secure hosten is vooral gevoel, en alert zijn
<FlipStonE> en vooral, altijd bezig zijn :-)
<hansw> tenzij je erg brakke code host, dan ga je altijd brak
<hansw> nee, niet altijd bezig zijn
<FlipStonE> toch hoor... moet mijn eigen site ook onderhouden he :-)
<hansw> vooral nadenken over hoe je iets gaat bouwen
<FlipStonE> voor projecten ja... maar voor eigen site moet er vernieuwing in... moet er verandering in... enzovoort
<FlipStonE> niet zozeer layout, wel technologie
<hansw> als dat onveilig is zijn je klanten het ook
<FlipStonE> ook dat ja...
<FlipStonE> maar nogmaals... ik draai echt kleinschalig... ik zie het meer als een hobby waar ik iets bij verdien dan eigenlijk echt werken... maar ik verleg mijn grenzen, daarmee dat ik eens zo een serverken zelf wil opzetten :-)
<hansw> huur gewoon mensen in die het kunnen, dat meen ik, hoeft niet mijn baas te zijn, er zijn genoeg anderen
<FlipStonE> misschien wel om dan in productie te gaan, maar voor mezelf, niet voor de zaak dan, wil ik er wel eens mee spelen en zien hoe ver ik kom...
<FlipStonE> momenteel zelfs geen nood aan dedicated... vps kan het nog meester :-)
<hansw> succes, en begrijp vooral wat je moet testen :-)
<FlipStonE> de veiligheid? :-)
<hansw> welke 101 onderdelen daarvan?
<FlipStonE> ;-)
<FlipStonE> ik ga er een nachtje over slapen... bedankt voor het leuke gesprek :-)
<hansw> FlipStonE, als je wakker wordt, ga eens owasp.org lezen
<hansw> en dan ook vooral rustig
<FlipStonE> ok, doe ik zeker... slaap goed
<hansw> jij ook
<glenn_> hi
<CasW> Hé glenn_
<glenn_> hi CasW
<glenn_> Casw wat gebruik je van besturingsysteem
<CasW> Hoe bedoel je? Ik gebruik gewoon Ubuntu 11.04 (helaas wel 32-bit, niet goed genoeg opgelet bij het installeren)
<glenn_> hoe bedoel je
<CasW> Ik heb wel een 64-bit-capabele pc, maar heb er een 32-bits OS opgezet
<CasW> (Die oa. max. 4 GiB aan geheugen kan aanspreken)
<glenn_> en hoe veel zit er in
<CasW> 4 GiB
<CasW> (Dus ik zit nog goed, al zijn er ook andere dingen bij 64-bit die 32-bit niet heeft (maar daar merk ik tot nu toe weinig van))
<glenn_> dan toch geen probleem
<glenn_> ik een week zitten klooien met tb5.0 en ligthning
<glenn_> hi
<glenn_> hi trijntje
<trijntje> hoi glenn_
<glenn_> wat voor besturing gebruik jijtr
<glenn_> jij trijntje
<trijntje> de laatste ubuntu, met unity
<glenn_> ok
<glenn_> en niks van windows
<trijntje> nee, heel soms voor bepaalde spellen
<glenn_> ok
<trijntje> en jij glenn_ ?
<Terminator> ik vind Unity er zo kinderlijk uitzien..
<Terminator> en ik wil mijn eigen iconen op die balk zetten :P
<Terminator> teveel netbook-achtig vind ik het persoonlijk
<Terminator> vandaar 10.04 hier :)
<trijntje> ja, unity mist opties, hopelijk komen die nog
<CasW> Ik heb hier 11.04 met "gewoon" Gnome 2
<CasW> (Best buggy :P)
<Terminator> ah..
<Terminator> kijk, dat was ik nog aan het overwegen
<Terminator> want wilde geen gnome3
<Terminator> maar dat is dus af te raden CasW ?
<CasW> Neenee, de bugs die ik heb zijn allemaal echt niet erg
<Terminator> haha
<Terminator> ik wil helemaal geen bugs..
<CasW> Soms verschijnen er ineens "gaten" in je scherm, waardoor je de achtergrond kan zien
<Terminator> zoals ik gewend ben in 10.04 nu..
<CasW> Dat is de meest voorkomende bug
<CasW> En filmpjes blijven boven alle andere vensters zweven
<trijntje> lol, heb je per ongeluk blast geinstalleerd?
<Terminator> goed
<CasW> (wat ook niet de bedoeling kan zijn)
<glenn_> zeg mag ik iets vragen zit nog neit zolang op ubutu 10.10 en heb een raar probleem
<Terminator> ik blijf bij 10.04 :P
<CasW> Nou, vraag maar, daarvoor ben je hier
<glenn_> hoe zou het komen dat na een bepaalde tijd mijn scherm zonder reden plots zwart wordt het is geloof ik na-+1uur
<trijntje> glenn_, na 1 uur niets doen?
<glenn_> nee als ik werk
<trijntje> ok, en wat gebeurt er verder?
<glenn_> niks
<glenn_> pc blijft aan scherm zwart kan niks meer doen
<leoquant> het wordt u zwart voor de ogen?
<glenn_> dan restet drukken
<leoquant> of wordt het fenomeen door meerdere mensen bevestigd?
<glenn_> weet ik het
<trijntje> glenn_, klinkt een beetje als een kernel panic
<glenn_> ?
<trijntje> als het nog een keer gebeurt kan je kijken of de pc nog reageert door ctrl + alt + f1 te drukken, dan ga je naar een tekst-omgeving
<trijntje> met ctrl + alt + f7 ga je weer terug naar de grafische desktop
<glenn_> en nog neit gedaan
<glenn_> en wat als dit lukt
<trijntje> glenn_, kernel panic is dat de hele pc vastloopt, als ctrl+alt+f1 nog werkt weten we dat het alleen maar de grafische omgeving is
<glenn_> en wat dan doen
<trijntje> glenn_, probeer het nu maar, ctrl+alt+f7 om hier terug te komen
<glenn_> gedaan
<trijntje> dat weet ik niet precies, maar als je nog controle over de pc hebt (alleen tekst) kan je op zoek naar fouten
<glenn_> hoe dat
<trijntje> glenn_, heb je de laatste stuurprogramma's geïnstalleerd?
<trijntje> systeem -> beheer -> stuurprogramma's
<glenn_> ik zie geen stuurprogramma's
<trijntje> ok, dan zijn die niet nodig
<trijntje> gebeurt het vaker als je veel programma's open hebt staan, of als de computer hard bezig is?
<glenn_> ben even systeem->beheer->systeemtest aan het doen
<glenn_> ja staat soms wat open
<glenn_> ff met meerder tabs
<glenn_> terminal
<glenn_> en dan nog wat
<glenn_> wan't heb gans de week zitten klooien met tb5 en ligthning
<trijntje> het zou kunnen dat een deel van het RAM beschadigd is
<leoquant> glenn_, waarom bekijk je de logs niet?
<glenn_> waar zie ik die
<leoquant> ligt eraan welk systeem je draait
<glenn_> 10.10
<glenn_> ubuntu
<leoquant> systeeminstellingen staat in mijn unity dash
<leoquant> system: systemlogs
<glenn_> ik heb iets van systeemlogboeken
<leoquant> Xorg logs
<leoquant> het moment van een crash zou zichtbaar moeten zijn in X logs
<leoquant> of dmesg
<leoquant> dat zou je kunnen posten in paste.bin
<leoquant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<leoquant> ik wil ze met plezier doorvlooien
<leoquant> heb je overigens wel bij energiebeheer alles eens op inactief gezet?
<glenn_> alles staat op nooit
<leoquant> prima
<glenn_> kan ik die log files leeg maken
<trijntje> glenn_, nee, dat is niet nodig
<glenn_> ok
<glenn_> zal het eens posten als het terug zwart wordt
<jemark> glenn_, download deze cfg2html tool http://www.cfg2html.com/ en post het html bestand op http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<glenn_> wat is cfg2html
<jemark> glenn_, dat staat op de pagina
<glenn_> wat is eht
<jemark> Sommigen beschouwen het als het Zwitserse zakmes voor de Account Support Engineer, Customer Engineer, SYS admin etc. Oorspronkelijk ontwikkeld om een systeem bij te werken plan, werd ook vastgesteld nuttig om elementaire oplossen van problemen of performance-analyse uit te voeren. De productie van mooie HTML en ASCII documentatie is onderdeel van het nut ervan.
 * Skald_9_ groet
<jemark> glenn_, vertaald in google translate...
<glenn_> ik zie niks speciaal in de log file
<glenn_> nee geen zin in
<jemark> glenn_, waar geen zin in?
<glenn_> heb al genoeg zitten klooien deze weken
<glenn_> genoeg funstraties gehad
<jemark> glenn_, deze tool verzameld logs in maakt er een html pagina van, dat is alles
<glenn_> geen zin in
<glenn_> doe het wel als hij weer eens vast loopt
<glenn_> eens kijken of alt+ctrl+f1 werkt
<glenn_> en zo
<jemark> daar heb je niks aan
<trijntje> glenn_, als dat nog werkt kan je waarschijnlijk de desktop herstarten door in te loggen (je zult geen sterretjes zien bij het wachtwoord) en dan het  volgende commando te geven
<trijntje> startx
<jemark> met clrl alt F1 kom je gewoon in je console... dat is alles
<glenn_> weet
<glenn_> het
<glenn_> maar dan zien of ik met f7 terug kan
<glenn_> of startx kan doen
<jemark> trijntje, hij zegt dat z'n systeem volledig zwart wordt maar hij geeft te weinig info en wil geen info geven over bijvoorbeeld video drivers, etc.
<trijntje> glenn_, anders kan je netjes opnieuw opstarten met
<trijntje> sudo shtudown -r now
<trijntje> das wat beter dan reset knop
<glenn_> weet ik ook
<glenn_> maar nog neit aan gedacht
<jemark> glenn_, tuurlijk kan je terug met ctrl alt F7 aangezien dat in Ubuntu de grafische modus is.
<glenn_> maar die wordt plots zwart
<trijntje> jemark, ik  ken die tool ook niet, en die website ziet er niet heel betrouwbaar uit
<trijntje> ik vind het niet heel gek dat glenn dat niet zomaar installeert
<jemark> het is de website van HP, trijntje
<jemark> trijntje, aangezien ik bij HP bij het troubleshooten deze tool aan de klanten gaf.
<glenn_> sorry
<glenn_> jemark, gebriuk je xp nog
<glenn_> of andere windows
<jemark> glenn_, nee, ik gebuik alleen Slackware en m'n vrouw Ubuntu 10.10
<glenn_> ok
<glenn_> ik ook 10.10
<glenn_> en xp
<glenn_> ben het een beetje zat nu
<jemark> welke pc/laptop heb je? (al deze info was in de log te zien als je deze uit zou voeren) het is een kwestie van een minuutje.
<glenn_> waarom moet je da weten
<jemark> waarom denk je? om je te helpen natuurlijk
<glenn_> zeg nu geen zin in
<glenn_> gisteren eindelijk mij probleem kunnen op lossen
<jemark> heb je zin in te vertellen wat voor pc je hebt?
<glenn_> na een week
<glenn_> desktop
<jemark> wil je me van afstand je pc laten zien en/of ik de controle overneem. ik kan dat doen met webex.
<glenn_> nee
<glenn_> iemand vreemd komt klooien
<glenn_> zei het als het nog gebeurt post ik de log file
<jemark> ik zal niet komen klooien
<jemark> welke log file?
<glenn_> die van xlog
<glenn_> nee is nee
<jemark> type maar het volgende in de console dmesg > log.txt en post die
<glenn_> waarom
<glenn_> jemark, http://paste.ubuntu.com/640712/
<glenn_> jemark,
<glenn_> jemark,
<glenn_> trijntje,
<trijntje> ja?
<glenn_> moest de post doen en nu is die weg verdomme
<trijntje> glenn_, we zijn hier allemaal vrijwilligers en helpen mensen in onze vrije tijd
<glenn_> weet hget
<glenn_> maar als je geen tijd hevbt vraag je eht neit
<trijntje> als jij dan 'geen zin hebt' om mee te werken is de lol er snel vanaf
<glenn_> al genoeg van kastje naar de muur gezonden deze week
<trijntje> tja, niet door ons of wel?
<leoquant> BIOS may corrupt low RAM
<leoquant> ik denk dat je RAM volloopt, en de geest geeft
<glenn_> nee
<glenn_> wie ik
<glenn_> bij mij
<glenn_> tegen wie heb je het leoquant
<leoquant> ik las een log
<leoquant> ik neem aan dat die van u was?
<glenn_> hoe komt het dan dat hij de swap niet aan spreekt
<leoquant> doe eens top in de terminal
<leoquant> post results via paste.bin
<jemark> glenn_, ik was even naar de wc en zit nu je log door te lezen
<glenn_> ok
<leoquant> ja ik zat even aan de koffie net
<glenn_> top geeft 2 users
<leoquant> ik wil alles
<leoquant> via paste bin
<leoquant> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<glenn_> hoe doe je een top naar pastr
<glenn_> Jemark
<glenn_> jemark,
<jemark> glenn_, kun je deze commando ook uitvoeren? swudo lshw -C display > display.txt en posten, dan weet ik in iedergeval welke ATI kaart je bruikt
<jemark> glenn_, sudo lshw -C display > display.txt
<glenn_> jemark, geeft niks
<jemark> glenn_, en deze aub? cat /var/log/syslog > syslog.txt
<CasW> glenn_, dat geeft niets, omdat de output in display.txt staat
<CasW> (toch? :P)
<glenn_> staat ook nisk inµ
<glenn_> jemark, uwe werkt niet
<glenn_> jemark,
<jemark> glenn_, ja
<glenn_> sorry dat het het moet zeggen maar vreemde gasten hier
<jemark> cat /var/log/syslog > syslog.txt werkt niet?
<glenn_> waarom een cat doen van syslog naar syslog.txt
<jemark> glenn_, omdat je dan makkelijke de inhoud van syslog.txt kunt pasten in de pastebin
<glenn_> van syslog ook
<jemark> het maakt niet uit hoe je het doet zolang ik weet welke video kaart je gebruikt en dat ik een crashlog heb die in de syslog staat.
<glenn_> jemark, http://paste.ubuntu.com/640729/
<jemark> glenn_, bedankt
<glenn_> die leoquant is een rare vent
<FOAD> Ahem.
<oCean> glenn_: echt, zou je je houding niet eens gaan veranderen?
<glenn_> nee oCean
<oCean> glenn_: je krijgt zo alleen maar in meer kanalen problemen
<FOAD> glenn_ probeert vrienden te maken.
<oCean> glenn_: 't ene kanaal geeft je iets eerder een ban dan het andere, maar op 't eind is dat wel het resultaat
<glenn_> kan er gewoon niet tegen dat ze je iets vragen en dan zomaar afbollen
<jemark> glenn_, mag ik ook nog je video kaart weten? ik heb namelijk verschillende hits met black screen en Ubuntu 10.10 en ATI gevonden maar het blijft zo wel een beetje een gok he? ;)
<glenn_> hoe kan ik zien welke hij gebruikt
<glenn_> met wwat voor commando zie ik de on tijd pc
<jemark> glenn_, http://www.watchingthenet.com/ubuntu-guide-for-windows-users-display-system-hardware-information.html
<jemark> glenn_, lshw -C display  zal normaal gesproken je info ook moeten laten zien las je lshw hebt geinstalleerd.
<FlipStonE> <glenn_> kan er gewoon niet tegen dat ze je iets vragen en dan zomaar afbollen -> weet jij dan waarom hij weg is? Stroomuitval, dringend telefoontje,...
<FlipStonE> dit even ter zijde :p
<jemark> glenn_, er is ook een hwinfo tool die je via synaptic of  sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<glenn_> FlipStonE, komt veel te vaak voor
<jemark> FlipStonE, ik was even aan  het stoeien...
<glenn_> was niet voor u jemark ati radeaon 9600
<jemark> glenn_, momentje hoor, ik zoek even.
<glenn_> jemark, ok
<glenn_> hoe kan ik zien hoe lang de pc on is
<FlipStonE> uptime?
<FlipStonE> uptime in terminal
<glenn_> juisty
<FlipStonE> uname -a heeft u info over uw distro en kernel
<glenn_> zeg maar waarom heb ik 2 users
<glenn_> blijft nu al 2 uur werken zonder probleem
<jemark> glenn_, eentje voor je terminal en eentje voor je gui
<glenn_> ok
<glenn_> blijft werken zal te veel open gestaan hebben de laatste dagen
<glenn_> en al iets gevonden jemark
<jemark> glenn_, "ati radeon 9600" "ubuntu 10.10" black screen
<jemark> glenn_, oeps
<glenn_> waar dit gezien
<jemark> glenn_, http://tinyurl.com/6lxjtgm
<glenn_> en dan
<glenn_> maar werkt nu al 2 uur zonder probleem
<jemark> glenn_, :) mooi zo
<Oer> wat is je probleem dan, glenn_ ?
<glenn_> Oer, scherm werd plots zwart
<glenn_> zal te veel open gestaan hebben
<Oer> dan denk ik erder aan schermbeveiliging/energiebeheer dan 'teveel open gestaan'
<glenn_> staat uit
<Oer> gebeuert dit vaak ?
<glenn_> gebeurde vaker
<glenn_> maar ja
<glenn_> nu 2:35 uptime
<glenn_> maar goed
<Oer> zou het niet een ander proibleem kunnen zijn, stof in de fan van je gpu
<glenn_> ben eindelijk van het belangrijkste probleem weg
<glenn_> enkel scherm werd zwaert
<jemark> glenn_, http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/x-screen-blanking.html
<glenn_> thnx jemark
<glenn_> maar is minste van mijn zorgen belangrijkste heb ik kunnen oplossen
<jemark> glenn_, heb niet meegekregen wat was opgelost ;)
<glenn_> tb 5.0 en lightning laten werken op gedeeld profiel xp lin
<jemark> glenn_, aha, dat is handig
<glenn_> ja
<glenn_> werkte vroeg ook
<glenn_> maar met nieuwe lightning niet meer
<jemark> glenn_, anders kan ik je adviseren de desktop effecten uit te zetten als je ze niet gebruikt. het kan zijn dan de ATI driver niet goed met de Kernel Memory Setting om kan gaan. Eventueel kun je natuurlijk updaten naar de laatste ubuntu 11,04 of teruggeaan naar de meer stabiele versie LTS 10.04.
<glenn_> nee
<glenn_> waar zet je die uit
<jemark> glenn_, Systeem - Voorkeuren - Uiterlijk - Visuele effecten: geen
<glenn_> thnx
<glenn_> moet nog 1 probleem oplossen voor mij calender
<glenn_> kalender
<Oer> ik ook, iets minder dagen per maand, dat komt beter uit met me gelden.
<jemark> glenn_, haha, je lightning plugin niet op werkweken zetten ;)
<glenn_> ?
<glenn_> !tijd
<glenn_> jammmer
<glenn_> eten en later terug even kalender aan passen zoalsq op de site
<FOAD> Er is een programmaatje dat visueel weergeeft hoeveel data waar op je harddisk staat.  Zoals zo vaak ben ik vergeten hoe het heet.  Weet iemand hier het?
<trijntje> baobab
<FOAD> baobab, een van mijn favoriete woorden (dankzijde de lexicografosche eigenschappen). Hoe kon ik het vergeten?
<OerHeks> oude kennis, FOAD.
<FOAD> Dank je trijntje.
<trijntje> graag gedaan ;)
<RawChid> Firefox schiet de laatste tijd regelmatig naar een geheugengebruiik van 1.4 GB
<RawChid> Iemand een idee hoe ik kan kijken/onderzoeken waar dit aan zou kunnen liggen?
<JanC> hoeveel tijd heb je daarvoor?  ;)
<RawChid> Nou, ik wil er niet al te veel tijd aan besteden :P. Ik ga niet de source code bekijken bijv. :P
<JanC> je kan proberen je extensions één voor één uit te schakelen, en kijken of het dan nog gebeurt
<RawChid> Heb ik gedaan, dat scheelt al een hoop bij opstart.
<RawChid> Maar het gebeurt meestal pas als ik FF langer dan een uur ofzo open heb.
<JanC> dus je hebt het probleem nog steeds als je alle extensions uitschakelt?
<RawChid> Lastig testen,
<JanC> RawChid: mja, ik vroeg hoeveel tijd je had  ;)
<RawChid> Is er geen memory profiler ofzo :P
<JanC> je zou ook kunnen kijken of je telkens dezelfde site open hebt als het gebeurt
<JanC> er zijn geheugen-profilers ja
<RawChid> Mja, vaak heb ik dan een paar sites open gehad. Maar als ik alle tabs sluit, gaat het geheugen niet meer omlaag
<JanC> maar zonder in-depth kennis ga je daar vermoedelijk niet veel nuttigs mee kunnen doen (tenzij het echt een geheugenlek is)
<RawChid> paar = heel veel
<JanC> RawChid: ja, dat is "by design"...
<RawChid> Het liefst heb ik iets dat per add-on het geheugen toont, maar dat zal wel te mooi zijn
<JanC> dat kan niet echt
<JanC> all die addons hangen zo erg in elkaar en in Firefox dat veel zaken niet echt bij één daarvan hoort
<RawChid> Het gebeurt ook niet altijd, ik kan nu wel ff alle add-ons uitschakelen. Maar als het geheugen niet omhoog gaat, kan dat 2 dingen betekenen: 1. die add-on is uit, dus mooi. 2. ik heb niet gedaan dat het geheugenlek veroorzaakt
<JanC> RawChid: maar het fenomeen dat geheugen niet teruggeven wordt is geen geheugenlek
<RawChid> Ik disable adblock en firebug wel. Die zijn denk ik wel geheugenvretend
<RawChid> Nee, dat het omhoog schiet bedoel ik, of het echt een lek is weet ik idd niet
<JanC> firebug enkel als het aktief staat
<JanC> en adblock zou erg moeten meevallen, denk ik
<RawChid> What ever, ik disable de 2, en ga actief zitten interwebben
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Facebook, google plus, en nog wat van die lompe JS sites
<JanC> en dat geheugengebruik kan inderdaad "normaal" zijn op zo'n sites...   :-/
<RawChid> Misschien moet ik voor dat soort sites maar chrome gebruiken
<RawChid> Blijft FF ten minste rustig
<JanC> dat zou geen/weinig verschil mogen maken
<RawChid> Nee, maar dan hoef ik FF niet te herstarten
<RawChid> Iets met veel handige tabs open hebben
<RawChid> 5 keer opnieuw inloggen
<RawChid> JanC, je zei dat er "by design" geen geheugen meer wordt vrijgemaakt in FF. uKun je daar meer over zeggen?
<RawChid> Kan ie niet "garbage collection" ofzoiets doen
<RawChid> Even een boodschap doen, bbl
<JanC> RawChid: er zijn verschillende niveau's van geheugenbeheer
<JanC> er is het geheugenbeheer van het OS (linux, windows, ...) en geheugen dat Firefox aan het OS gevraagd heeft, geeft het nooit meer terug
<JanC> intern markeert het wel welke stukken daarvan niet meer in gebruik zijn en dus hergebruikt kunnen worden
<JanC> geheugen vragen aan het OS is ook relatief traag vs. het interne geheugenbeheer
<JanC> (vandaar dat er überhaupt ook intern geheugenbeheer is)
<JanC> je kan zo ook fragmentatie van het geheugen krijgen
<JanC> omdat een nieuw stukje geheugen dat je nodig hebt niet altijd exact even groot is dan het vrije stuk dat je hergebruikt
<glenn_> hi
<RawChid> Bedankt voor de uitleg JanC
<glenn_> RawChid, over
<RawChid> Maar "het probleem" is dus dat FF eigen/intern geheugenbeheer doet. En dat het zelf niet de-alloc ofzo doet
<JanC> je kan niet altijd alle geheugen zomaar terug vrijgeven ook, om het nog wat ingewikkelder te maken  ;)
<JanC> ik bedoel, als per blok geheugen dat het aan het OS vroeg er nog één byte in gebruik is, kan het dat niet vrijgeven  ;)
<glenn_> da is waar
<JanC> en garbage collection kan geheugen verplaatsen (een soort defragmentaie als je wil), maar dat werkt enkel als alle code die het gebruikt daar rekening mee houdt (wat een probleem kan zijn als je libraries gebruikt die daar niet voor gemaakt zijn, etc.)
<RawChid> Toch zou ik denken dat je dat moet kunnen wanneer alle tabs gesloten zijn
<JanC> er zijn dingen als history, cache, etc.
<JanC> en je gaat er dan van uit dat het geheugen voor een tab afzonderlijk beheerd wordt  ;)
<JanC> wanneer Firefox pagina's out of process gaat renderen (zoals chromium nu al doet) is dat overigens wel zo
<JanC> of toch alleszins beter controleerbaar
<RawChid> Nouhja, ik bedoel, als ik alle tabs sluit he
<RawChid> In principe zou ik willen dat FF dan weer hetzelfde wordt als toen ik em net opstartte
<JanC> RawChid: dat kan juist niet gezien caches & history & zo
<RawChid> Aha
<JanC> vb. Ctrl+Shift+T = re-open last tab
<JanC> dat moet ergens bijhouden wat de recente tabs waren natuurlijk
<RawChid> Ik ga eens wat inlezen
<JanC> maar het zou wel een hoop minder geheugen moeten kunnen gebruiken
<RawChid> Wat nou als je die feature uitzet bijv :P
<JanC> maar dat zal wel aanpassingen vragen aan Firefox & Gecko
<JanC> RawChid: 100% hetzelfde als na het starten lijkt me praktisch bijna onmogelijk
<RawChid> Ja uiteraard
<JanC> maar als één of andere pagina 500 MiB nodig heeft zou je die 500 MiB toch grotendeels moeten kunnen vrijmaken mits daar over nagedacht is  ;)
<RawChid> Maar nu is het een verschil van 70MB en 1400MB
<RawChid> Een factor 20
<JanC> bij een nieuwe pagina openen zou dat waarschijnlijk wel op +/- 1400 MB blijven
<JanC> en bij 10 nieuwe openen misschien ook  ;)
<RawChid> Van mij hoeft ie die cache niet te onthouden :P
<RawChid> Dan maar opnieuw laden dat ik wat langer wacht
<JanC> dat is niet door de cache, maar gewoon omdat dat geheugen niet vrijgegeven wordt maar enkel intern als ongebruikt gemarkeerd  ;)
<JanC> maar ik geef je grotendeels gelijk wat dat cachen betreft; firefox doet dat momenteel te veel IMO  ;)
<JanC> en ik zou ook graag een manier zien om pagina's op de achtergrond te "freezen" (flash, JS & andere bewegende zooi stilzetten zodat ze geen CPU gebruiken)
<glenn_> hi
<RawChid> JanC, ik was trouwens net een beetje aan het klooien met geheugen. Heb zelf 4 GB, en had een programmaatje gemaakt die 3GB ging alloceren. FF had eerst een paar 100 MB, en toen nog maar 70
<RawChid> mn hele PC werd wel traag :PP
<JanC> je hebt verschillende soorten geheugengebruik ook  ;)
<RawChid> Maar nu dat programmaatje klaar is, is er uberhaupt erg weinig geheugen in gebruik
<RawChid> Maar het OS zorgde er wel voor dat FF minder kreeg denk ik?
<RawChid> Omdat een ander veel meer nodig had
<JanC> was dat "resident memory"?
<RawChid> kweenie, het was een malloc() in c
<JanC> ik bedoel die cijfers?
<JanC> voor FF
<JanC> zo ja, dan was die 30 MB waarschijnlijk naar je swap geschreven namelijk  ;)
<RawChid> Oh lol, mn swap is nu idd groter
<RawChid> Nu ff de "swap geleegd" en FF pakt weer die paar 100 MB
<RawChid> Duidelijk
<JanC> dat is dus een nadeel van (bijna) enkel Java aanleren op school  ;)
<RawChid> Ik heb ook Operating Systems geleerd :P
<JanC> goed, maar de praktische gevolgen bij programmeren leer je enkel door te programmeren natuurlijk  ☺
<JanC> misschien dat C daarom een goede taal om aan te leren is: doodsimpel om je daar mee in de voet te schieten qua geheugenbeheer  :P
<glenn_> waar kan ik zien waarom de pc vast loopt
<glenn_> JanC, zo sympel is c of c++ nu nie
<JanC> glenn_: dat zei ik ook helemaal niet, integendeel
<RawChid> Hij bedoelt dat het GOED is om dat te leren
<RawChid> Dan snap je wat er allemaal gebeurt
<glenn_> heb dit gevoelgd eens in avondschool
<RawChid> Denk ik
<JanC> in C moet je alle geheugenbeheer zelf doen, en het heeft ook nog eens een verwarrende syntax daarvoor, dus maak je gegarandeerd hopen fouten waar je van kan leren...  :P
<glenn_> kan ik ergens een log file vinden
<RawChid> Ja
<glenn_> waar het vastlopen staat
<RawChid> IN /var/log/ staan vaak logs
<glenn_> welke log
<glenn_> dat weet ik ook
<RawChid> Oke
<glenn_> maar welke log
<JanC> allemaal?   :P
<RawChid> Weet ik niet
<JanC> glenn_: syslog is een goede gok
<glenn_> nee
<JanC> jawel
<glenn_> dacht da ook
<glenn_> maar die bewaard maar laatste
<JanC> ?
<glenn_> en niet wat er voor 18:30 is gebeurt
<JanC> zijn toch een hele reeks gearchiveerde syslog bestanden...
<RawChid> Doe maar eens ls -l /var/log/syslog*
<glenn_> zie het maar geen goede
<glenn_> waarom loopt de pc na -+1 soms langer tegen een zwart scherm
<glenn_> alt+ctrl+f1 werkt ook niet en kan niet terug hoor wel de muziek maar geen beeld
<JanC> mogelijk een driver-probleem...
<glenn_> kan maar janc
<glenn_> vind ik ergens een log file
<glenn_> waar de fout in staat
<glenn_> syslog neit
<JanC> dan niet
<JanC> of misschien staat in een andere log iets nuttigs
<JanC> of toch in  syslog, maar jij herkent het niet als nuttig
<JanC> er zal niet staan "de oorzaak van de crash is: ..." hé
<glenn_> maar syslog begint maar van 18:54
<glenn_> ken genoeg van pc
<glenn_> om te zien of het een chrash is
<glenn_> en was rond 18:15
<JanC> je oude syslog is weg?
<JanC> is dat een live systeem of zo?
<glenn_> nee
<glenn_> maar is maar van 18:54 dat het er in staat
<Brunzer> Hoi, ik heb wat hulp nodig bij het verbinden van 2 computers via LAN, en het delen van de internetverbinding.
<Brunzer> Ben ik hiervoor in het juiste kanaal?
<glenn_> onder ubuntu
<Brunzer> ja, 1 pc met ubuntu verbinden met 1 pc met vista
<glenn_> hoe verbinden
<Brunzer> crosslink via 2 netwerkkaarten
<glenn_> waarom zo
<Brunzer> ik heb geen draadloze router
<glenn_> ok
<glenn_> beter aan kopen
<glenn_> draadloos met hub in
<glenn_> anders moet 1 pc altijd aan staan en stroom verbruik stukken hoger
<Brunzer> de eerste pc heeft vista en 2 netwerkkaarten. De eerste kaart is verbonden met internet, de tweede kaart is via kabel verbonden met de andere pc
<Brunzer> ik kan vanaf vista de ubuntu pc pingen, maar niet andersom
<glenn_> firewall vista
<glenn_> raar
<Brunzer> Ja standaard windows firewall
<glenn_> zal dat wel zijn
<Brunzer> ik heb de firewall net uitgeschakeld voor de netwerkkaarten, maar dat maakt geen verschil
<glenn_> raar
<glenn_> wel het juiste pip
<glenn_> ip adres
<Brunzer> ik heb het eerst met automatische ip's geprobeerd
<Brunzer> en nu heb ik de een 192,168.0.1 en de andere .2 genoemd
<Brunzer> *192.168.0.1
<Brunzer> ik heb nog geen gateway opgegeven, omdat ik eerst wilde kijken of die 2 pc's elkaar uberhaupt kunnen zien
<glenn_> http://osdir.com/ml/network.ipv6.general/2005-11/msg00010.html
<glenn_> kijk daar even
<Brunzer> ok
<Brunzer> ik heb ip4 geconfigureerd, geen ipv6
<glenn_> zeg is het een gewone kabel
<Brunzer> nee een crosslink
<Brunzer> maar goed, beide kaarten zijn nieuw genoeg. Dat mag op zich niet uitmaken
<glenn_> en al ander kaart gebropeerd
<Brunzer> nee, maar ik heb hetzelfde systeem vroeger met windows xp wel gewoon kunnen verbinden
<glenn_> kan
<glenn_> probeer eens
<Brunzer> andere kaart heb ik nu niet voorhanden, die zou ik ergens moeten lenen
<glenn_> als eens ifcofig gedaan interminal ubuntu
<Brunzer> nee, hoe doe ik dat?
<Brunzer> ubuntu is nieuw voor mij. Vandaag geinstalleerd
<glenn_> wat versie gebruk je van ubuntu
<Brunzer> 11.04
<glenn_> dat weet ik neit
<glenn_> doe eens alt +f2
<Brunzer> ok
<glenn_> zeg 1 pc heeft 2 netwerkkaarten
<JanC> Brunzer: dus je vraag is hoe je Windows als gateway gebruikt?
<glenn_> nee
<glenn_> lman
<glenn_> doe wet ik zet
<glenn_> zeg anders bye
<glenn_> wat krijg je als je alt+f2 doet
<Brunzer> ok, nu krijg ik een opdrachtprmpt
<Brunzer> @Janc ja, ik wil vista als gateway gebruiken
<JanC> Brunzer: kan je die vraag niet beter op ##windows stellen dan?  ☺
<glenn_> Brunzer,
<JanC> je zal je Windows-PC immers als gateway moeten configureren
<Brunzer> nou, ik vermoed dat het aan mijn onkunde met ubuntu ligt.2 windows pc's is nooit een probleem geweest
<glenn_> doe beter alt+ctrl+f2
<glenn_> is terminal
<glenn_> vraag mij af waarom sommige het zo moeilijk maken
<Brunzer> nu krijg ik een console
<Brunzer> met login:
<JanC> Brunzer: wat gebruik je om je Windows PC als gateway in te stellen?
<glenn_> router er tussen
<glenn_> doe dat eens
<Brunzer> mijn eerste netwerkkaart deelt de internetverbinding
<Brunzer> dat ip kan ik vervolgens als gateway opgeven
<Brunzer> ik heb geen router
<JanC> Brunzer: "netwerkkaarten" delen geen verbindingen...
<JanC> dus gebruik je iets wat standaard in Widnwos zit, of iets wat met je firewall software meekomt, of...?
<Brunzer> ik gebruik de standaard verbinding delen optie van windows
<Brunzer> dat is een optie die je aanvinkt bij de netwerkverbinding die met internet is verbonden
<glenn_> doe eens wat ik zei
<Brunzer> dat ctrl+alt+f2?
<glenn_> ja
<Brunzer> heb ik gedaan
<glenn_> can ifconfig
<Brunzer> dan kom ik een console
<Brunzer> ok
<glenn_> terminal
<JanC> Brunzer: oh, en je moet het IP-adres van de 2e netwerkkaart als gateway opgeven uiteraard
<glenn_> zou je niet beter eerst linux leren
<glenn_> JanC, zou die beter niet eerst de basis leren
<JanC> glenn_: ik stel voor dat je daar zelf mee begint  ;)
<glenn_> ken de basis
<Brunzer> graag
<glenn_> maar niet van ubuntu
<JanC> glenn_: dit heeft niks met Ubuntu vs. Windows te maken
<Brunzer> hoe kan ik het beste deze basis leren?
<glenn_> cursus volgen
<JanC> Brunzer: probeer eens het IP-adres van je interne netwerkaart als gateway op te geven?
<glenn_> zoals ik dit jaar gedaan heb
<JanC> interne = de tweede in je windows-PC
<glenn_> zie je dat je kaart
<glenn_> op de ubuntu een ip heeft
<glenn_> en running is
<Brunzer> dat zou geen verschil maken voor het pingen tussen die 2 pc's
<Brunzer> dat maakt pas uit als ik wil internetten
<Brunzer> die windows pc ziet de ubuntu pc wel, maar vice versa niet
<Brunzer> op ubuntu zie ik de netwerkkaart, en een loopback iets
<JanC> omdat die Windows PC zowel een intern als een extern adres heeft...
<JanC> en je Ubuntu enkel een intern adres
<glenn_> janc w8 even
<JanC> pingen naar dat externe adres gaat niet lukken zonder gateway
<glenn_> dus geen eth0
<glenn_> in ubuntu
<Brunzer> jawel
<Brunzer> eth0 en lo
<glenn_> en heeft etho en ip
<Brunzer> ja 192.168.0.2
<glenn_> en running
<JanC> Brunzer: wat is het IP-adres van je Windows-PC?
<JanC> 192.168.0.1 ?
<glenn_> doe eens pring op ubuntu naar die kaart
<JanC> ste ldat eens in als gateway op de Ubuntu-PC ?
<glenn_> met 0.2
<Brunzer> running weet ik niet, hij geeft wel aan packets te hebben verzonden
<Brunzer> ik zal eens proberen in te stellen als gateway
<JanC> Brunzer: vergeet niet om eerst te kijken wat het IP-adres effectief is op die Windows PC  ☺
<Brunzer> ja, het ip adres van mijn eerste netwerkkaart, die met internet is verbonden?
<JanC> nee
<Brunzer> het lan adres is 192.168.0.1
<Brunzer> die moet ie als eerst zien
<JanC> ja, het IP adres van de andere kaart waar je Ubuntu aan hangt is wat nodig is
<Brunzer> ok
<JanC> dat is de gateway
<Brunzer> klopt, maar ook zonder gateway zou hij die kaart toch moeten kunnen pingen?
<JanC> waarom?
<jcfp> met het juiste netmask wel
<JanC> die zit niet in de LAN, en zonder routing via een gateway is die eerste kaart niet bereikbaar
<Brunzer> ze gebruiken beide hetzelfde netmask
<Brunzer> 255.255.255.0
<JanC> netmask is enkel relevant in combinatie met het adres
<Brunzer> ja, ik heb het zelf ook niet ingevoerd. DIt netmask kreeg ie toen ik het ip invoerde
<JanC> dat is okee  ;)
<JanC> zolang alle PC's in je LAN op 192.168.0.* zitten
<Brunzer> moment, ik moest 1 pc herstarten, die liep vast
<Brunzer> zo, ik heb als gateway 192.168.0.1 ingesteld
<Brunzer> maar pingen lukt nog steeds niet
<JanC> ping naar 192.168.0.1 lukt niet?
<Brunzer> nee
<Brunzer> andersom wel
<JanC> dat klintk alsof je Windows ping blokkeert dan...
<JanC> kan je pingen naar externe sites?
<Brunzer> ja, maar ik heb de firewall net uitgeschakeld
<Brunzer> meer zit er niet tussen
<Brunzer> nee internet heeft ie ook niet
<JanC> heb je netwerk herstart op Ubuntu ook?
<Brunzer> ja, ik heb de hele pc net gereboot
<JanC> nu ja, dat zou automatisch moeten gebeuren als je gateway instelt in de GUI ook
<JanC> vreemd, ping van 192.168.0.2 naar 192.168.0.1 zou toch altijd wel moeten werken als de firewall volledig uit staat op 192.168.0.1...
<Brunzer> ja dat dacht ik ook
<JanC> geen probleemmeldingen in de logs?
<Brunzer> ik had sowieso mijn lan als uitzondering in de firewall
<Brunzer> waar kan ik de logs zien?
<JanC> met het programma "Logboekweergave" bijvoorbeeld
<JanC> zit je in Ubuntu 11.04 of een oudere versie?
<Brunzer> 11.04
<Brunzer> en ik gebruik die netwerk tools die erbij zijn geleverd
<Brunzer> met gnome als gui
<JanC> voor ping bedoel je?
<Brunzer> ja en om de netwerk instellingen te veranderen
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> daar zijn 2 verschillende tools voor?
<Brunzer> netwerk tools 2.32.0
<Brunzer> daar mee kan ik ook eth0 configureren
<JanC> de simpelste manier om het netwerk te configureren is door op het netwerkpictogram rechtsboven te klikken en dan "Verbindingen bewerken..."
<Brunzer> ja daar ben ik ook geweest, dan kom ik in hetzelfde schermpje als met dat andere programma
<Brunzer> waarschijnlijk opent netwerk tools dat programma gewoon als ik op 'configure' klik
<JanC> ah, da's mogelijk dat het de configuratie dan start  ☺
<JanC> doet Windows trouwens geen DHCP als je "verbinding delen" kiest?
<Brunzer> niet voor zover ik kan zien
<JanC> kan je de uitvoer van 'ip addr' en 'ip route' (zonder de aanhalingstekens, uitgevoerd in een terminal) op een pastebin plakken?
<JanC> Brunzer: ^^^
<Brunzer> :-)
<Brunzer> die twee dingen moet ik in de terminal invoeren?
<JanC> ja
<Brunzer> ok, zal ik doen
<JanC> en de equivalente commando's op Windows ('ipconfig' en 'route' IIRC?)
<Brunzer> prima
<Brunzer> hoe doe ik zo'n pastebin?
<JanC> Brunzer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Brunzer> ok
<JanC> en de URL die je dan krijgt hier plakken
<Brunzer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640895/
<Brunzer> dit is die van windows
<glenn_> hi
<Brunzer> hoi
<glenn_> en
<Brunzer> nog niet gelukt
<JanC> werkt die Teredo IPv6 tunnel goed op Widnows? ;)
<glenn_> staat er geen firewal op ubuntu
<Brunzer> installeert ubuntu standaard een firewall?
<Brunzer> ik heb gewoon een live cd gebruikt
<glenn_> normaal niet
<JanC> standaart blokkeert die niks
<JanC> standaard *
<Brunzer> ik heb het ook niet aangegeven, dus dan zou die er niet moeten zijn
<Brunzer> hoe kopieer ik tekst uit de terminal?
<JanC> selecteren, rechtsklikken, kopiëren ?
<glenn_> juist
<glenn_> kunje ping naar de kaart zelf
<glenn_> op ubuntu
<Brunzer> ook gewoon 'ping 192.168.0.2'?
<glenn_> ja
<Brunzer> dat werkt
<glenn_> dan werkt de kaart
<JanC> hm, "IP-routering ingeschakeld . . . . : nee" --> mogelijk is dat je probleem op Windows?
<glenn_> nee man
<glenn_> van waar kun je pingen van waar neit
<glenn_> janc hoe deel je nu weer een direcotory in ubuntu
<Brunzer> even kijken hoe ik dat ip-routering kan inschakelen
<glenn_> heeft er niks mee zien
<glenn_> probeer is de kabels te wissellen tusen de pc
<JanC> Brunzer: ik zou denken dat "verbinding delen" dat inschakelt (anders kan je die immers niet delen), maar Windows is nu eenmaal raar soms  ;)
<glenn_> dus ander netwerk kaart intern
<glenn_> hoe deel je een dir in ubuntu
<Brunzer> ik deel nog geen dir. Volgens mij moet ik eerst een fat32 partitie maken om tussen windows en ubuntu te delen
<JanC> glenn_: dat staat gewoon in de handleiding lijkt me, maar probeer eens met rechts klikken op die map  :P
<glenn_> bedoe op ubuntu
<JanC> Brunzer: niet om tussen 2 computers te delen
<Brunzer> ok
<JanC> Brunzer: maar laat je niet afleiden door glenn_   ;)
<Brunzer> :-)
<Brunzer> hoe kan ik makkelijk wisselen tussen de terminal en de gui?
<JanC> hm?
<glenn_> waarom leid ik hem af
<JanC> Brunzer: je kan gewoon een terminal draaien in een venster in de GUI?
<Brunzer> ok
<glenn_> janc samba ook niet geinstalleerd standaard op ubuntu
<glenn_> waarom leid ik jullie af
<Brunzer> dat is gewoon ctrl+f2 i.p.v. ctrl+alt+f2?
<JanC> glenn_: dat zal die dan wel voorstellen om te installeren...
<glenn_> bij suse is dat out of the box
<JanC> Brunzer: start een "Terminalvenster"
<Brunzer> ok
<Brunzer> dan inloggen?
<JanC> nee, er is een programma in de GUI dat zo heet
<glenn_> ller eerst de basis beasty
<glenn_> leer eerst de basis Brunzer
<JanC> gewoon Win toets en dan in het zoekvenster beginnen ingeven
<JanC> glenn_: een werkende internetverbinding is wel handig om te leren...
<glenn_> janc niks windows toest
<Brunzer> absoluut :-). Al heeft glenn_ wel een punt
<glenn_> werkt neit
<glenn_> ik heb 1 jaar curus gevolgyt
<JanC> Brunzer: glenn_ heeft minstens evenveel te leren als jij
<glenn_> denk je
<glenn_> van ubuntu ja
<Brunzer> :-)
<JanC> dingen zoals begrijpend lezen en zo
<Brunzer> goed, die terminal heb ik. En een shortcut geplaatst
<JanC> als ik me niet vergis start die terminal ook met Ctrl+Alt+T
<Brunzer> klopt
<JanC> anyway, daar kan je die commando's uitvoeren
<glenn_> yuep
<Brunzer> ip addr en ip route
<glenn_> ja
<Brunzer> het duurt even. Ik heb even geen mogelijkheid om die data naar mijn andere pc te krijgen
<Brunzer> ik formatteer nu even een usb stick
<JanC> ☺
<Brunzer> een floppy zou ook al werken, maar ik heb geen fdd meer in mijn pc
<JanC> USB sticks & SD-kaartjes zijn de nieuwe floppies  ;)
<Brunzer> ja, maar ik had mijn stick ntfs geformatteerd vanwege de 4gb limiet
<JanC> oh, maar Ubuntu kan ook gewoon NTFS gebruiken hoor
<Brunzer> oh, dat wist ik niet
<Brunzer> dat is wel handig
<Brunzer> als ik dat netwerk aan de praat heb kan ubuntu dus ook mijn windows harde schijven lezen?
<JanC> gedeelde mappen zijn volledig onafhankelijk van het bestandssysteem dat je gebruikt
<glenn_> denk je dat jan
<glenn_> waarom bestaat dan ntfs3g
<glenn_> brunzer van waar ben je
<JanC> glenn_: ntfs-3g is om NTFS te lezen van een disk in een Ubuntu-PC
<glenn_> wel dan
<Brunzer> Hoogezand, groningen
<glenn_> beet vervan gent
<JanC> glenn_: wel dan, wat heeft dat te maken met gedeelde mappen op een Windows-PC dan?
<glenn_> die staan toch op ntfs
<JanC> so?
<JanC> de bestanden op de meeste webservers staan op ext4, en toch heb jij geen probleem om google te gebruiken op een Windows PC?
<glenn_> zeg Brunzer al eens de netwerkkabels geswitcht op de vista
<glenn_> da is
<JanC> (op ext4 of een ander linux FS)
<Brunzer> ik heb 2 verschillende kabels geprobeerd, maar beide met hetzelfde resultaat
<Brunzer> die kabels zijn gewoon goed
<Brunzer> 1 crosslink, en 1 gewone
<glenn_> ander net werkkaart
<glenn_> als test
<Brunzer> die heb ik nu niet
<glenn_> er zitten er toch 2 in die vista
<JanC> voor je zeker kan zijn dat kabels goed zijn moet je die elders werkend gebruikt hebben natuurlijk  ☺
<Brunzer> ja
<glenn_> verwissel gewoon de kabels van netwerkkaart
<glenn_> klopt janc
<Brunzer> naja, ik heb diezelfde pc drie dagen geleden nog verbonden. Maar toen stond er nog windows xp op
<Brunzer> ik wilde linux eens uit gaan proberen
<glenn_> doe het gewoon
<JanC> right, dus dan is het onwaarschijnlijk dat die plots nu stuk zijn
<Brunzer> lijkt mij ook. En 1 kant op heb ik verbinding
<JanC> oh ja, juist, dat had je al gezegd
<glenn_> zal windows probleem zijn
<glenn_> geen andere pc meer
<glenn_> met xp
<Brunzer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640911/
<Brunzer> nee ik heb hier nu 2 pc's
<Brunzer> ik zou die linux machine dual boot met xp kunnen maken
<JanC> Brunzer: en je kan dus niet surfen of whatever op Ubuntu?
<Brunzer> nee
<Brunzer> ik denk dat ik het beste maandag er een router tussen kan zetten
<JanC> hm, "state UNKNOWN"
<Brunzer> ja
<JanC> Brunzer: kan je die verbinding selecteren in het menu van het netwerkpictogram?
<glenn_> janc
<Brunzer> jawel, die lo?
<glenn_> denk dat ik weet wat het is
<glenn_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640912/
<JanC> die "lo" mag daar normaal niet op staan
<glenn_> janc vergelijk dit eens
<JanC> wel "eth0" waarschijnlijk?
<Brunzer> op 127.0.o.1?
<Brunzer> *0.1
<glenn_> Brunzer, doe eens service network restart
<glenn_> mijn log gezien
<JanC> Brunzer: staat "eth0" niet in het drop-down menu van het netwerkstatuspictogram?
<Brunzer> jawel die staat er ook bij
<glenn_> doe eens sudo network restart in terminal
<Brunzer> ok
<JanC> Brunzer: klik daar eens op?
<Brunzer> ok
<JanC> en kijk of je dan kan pingen
<JanC> en/of surfen
<glenn_> janc versmoed dan netwerk kaart niet up en running is
<Brunzer> nee, succesfull packets 0%
<Brunzer> sudo network restart werkte niet
<glenn_> sudo service network restart
<glenn_> sorry zit a te lang voor pc
<JanC> sudo restart networking
<Brunzer> unrecognized service
<JanC> hm?
<Brunzer> @JanC unknown instance
<Brunzer> die twee meldingen kreeg ik terug na die commando's
<JanC> sudo start networking
<Brunzer> networking stop/waiting
<Brunzer> krijg ik nu
<JanC> nog steeds geen ping?
<Brunzer> even kijken
<Brunzer> pingen vanuit de terminal werkt nu wel
<JanC> right
<Brunzer> 7 packets verzonden, zonder loss
<JanC> blijkbaar was netwerk om één of andere reden niet gestart
<Brunzer> dan ben ik benieuwd of ie wel automatisch start als ik nu de pc reset
<JanC> je zal trouwens ook DNS servers moeten instellen voor eth0 (als je dat nog niet gedaan hebt)
<Brunzer> heb ik nog niet gedaan
<Brunzer> wat moet ik als dns en alternatieve dns instellen?
<glenn_> zie wel
<glenn_> eindelijk
<glenn_> geen
<JanC> Brunzer: dat moet ergens in de documentatie van je provider staan
<glenn_> of wel 8.8.8.8
<glenn_> is deze van google.
<JanC> Brunzer: of je kan die van OpenDNS of Google gebruiken
<Brunzer> ok
<glenn_> wat zeg je nu thx Brunzer
<Brunzer> :D
<Brunzer> heel erg bedankt hé
<glenn_> zeg waarom is dat op iedere versie van linux vershillend die commando's
<JanC> glenn_: welek commando's?
<glenn_> op netwerk te herstart
<glenn_> via command line
<JanC> de service heet al meer dan 10 jaar "networking" in Ubuntu en Debian ?
<viezerd> glenn_: omdat het eigenlijk verschillende OS-en zijn, ondanks dat ze allemaal de linux kernel gebruiken
<glenn_> vree lastig
<glenn_> vandaar dat ik niet veel kan doen op ubuntu
<JanC> en het "service" commando werkt tegenwoordig in de meeste distro's vziw
<glenn_> op centos is het service network restart
<JanC> die naam doet er niet echt toe
<burn> weet iemand wat dit betekend: "*** glibc detected *** /usr/sbin/apache2: double free or corruption" ?
<glenn_> nee
<JanC> burn: een bug in het geheugenbeheer van het programma
<burn> JanC: mgoed, in apache2 van ubuntu lts?
<JanC> het probeert een stuk geheugen dat het eerder al vrijgegeven had nog eens vrij te geven  ;)
<glenn_> is op ubuntu sudo /etc/int.d/networking restart
<JanC> burn: of in een apache module natuurlijk
<JanC> glenn_: nee, "sudo service networking restart" werkt gewoon
<burn> JanC: vreemd, de laatste mod die werd toegevoegd is van een maand geleden
<burn> headers.load
<burn> zou dus niet buggy mogen zijn?
<JanC> burn: het kan in een library zijn die één v/d modules zelden gebruikt
<Brunzer> Hey, heel erg bedankt voor jullie moeite. Ik ga er weer van tussen.
<JanC> of het kan zijn dat het enkel gebeurt in uitzonderlijke omstandigheden
<burn> JanC: hmmmmmmm
<glenn_> bye Brunzer
<burn> kheb zelden zoveel apache processen gezien die alle CPU power innemen bij prakisch geen hits
<burn> maar ik zou echt niet weten waar het 'm zit
<JanC> burn: bijvoorbeeld enkel als 2 HTTP requests die het gebruiken bijna exact tegelijk gebeuren
<burn> JanC: je launched apache2
<burn> komt er 1 process van 100% cpu
<burn> daarna nog 1
<burn> wegens meerdere cores
<burn> daarna worden de childs 50%
<burn> en zo gaat dat maar door
<JanC> burn: dus zonder dat er requests zijn?
<burn> tot het systeem crashed
<burn> JanC: er zijn requests
<burn> maar echt weinig
<burn> er gaat iets verschrikkelijk fout in apache2 zelf
<JanC> en die requests zijn legitiem?
<burn> ik kan het zelfs niet killen met killall
<burn> er is een kill -9 nodig
<burn> JanC: ja, legitiem
<JanC> burn: was apache al herstart sinds de laatste module-update/toevoeging?
<burn> JanC: zeker
<burn> heel het systeem zelfs
<burn> JanC: volgende lijnen zijn
<burn> ======= Backtrace: =========
<burn> /lib/libc.so.6[0x7fcb4bada0ea]
<JanC> burn: plak het op een pastebin anders
<burn> en daarna libphp5
<burn> and so on
<JanC> ah
<JanC> bug in PHP5 dus
<JanC> of in een PHP-extensie
<burn> no way?
<burn> JanC: http://paste.ubuntu.com/640924/
<JanC> zijn dat officiële apache & PHP uit de repositories?
<burn> jazeker
<burn> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<glenn_> ben er ook ver mee wezg
<JanC> oh, oude Ubuntu  ☺
<burn> ja, weetek, maar nog steeds lts he
<JanC> nog steeds ondersteund idd.
<burn> zo, inmiddels 6 processen met elks 30%
<burn> en zo gaat dat maar door
<burn> zonder errors btw
<burn> tot als het systeem het niet meer kan trekken
<burn> pas daarna krijg ik die logs te zien in de error.log
<burn> JanC: hoe raak ik hieruit denk je?
<oCean> burn: zit je erg vast aan apache? lighttpd is een prima optie als httpd
<burn> oCean: redelijk vast ja, Plesk
<burn> ;)
<oCean> plesk heeft toch gewoon een httpd nodig? apache is toch geen requirement
<burn> hmm, de users wel dan
<oCean> lighttpd kan ook prima php en mysql
<oCean> ok, misschien is switchen van httpd een brug te ver..
<burn> yep
<JanC> burn: welke apache mpm gebruik je?
<burn> JanC: een goeie vraag
<burn> in de conf staan ze  beiden
<burn> prefork en worker
<burn> of is dit 1
<JanC> je kan er maar één tegelijk installeren, dacht ik  ☺
<JanC> zal wel prefork zijn, volgens mij kan je mod_php anders niet installeren
<burn> ja klopt
<JanC> -prefork of -itk
<JanC> (maar -itk zat waarschijnlijk nog niet in 8.08 zelf?)
<JanC> 8.04
<burn> ik heb in de apache2.conf prefork en worker
<burn> ifmodule
<JanC> ja, die staan er standaard in omdat de beste defaults tussen beide verschillen
<burn> ok
<burn> :)
<burn> nu, 'k heb het misschien gevonden
<burn> server was running out of entropy
<JanC> hm
<burn> kan dat?
<burn> Seeding PRNG with 0 bytes of entropy
<JanC> ik snap niet zo goed hoe dat die crash kan verklaren, tenzij omdat er te veel connecties komen die allemaal wachten op meer random nummers...
<JanC> je doet veel encryptie of zo?
<JanC> of andere dingen met random nummers natuurlijk
<burn> die kans is mogelijk
<burn> het is in ieder geval op dat type connecties/acties dat de high cpu load ontstaat
<burn> als ik deze childs manueel kill, stabilizeerd de load
<JanC> je zou kunnen kijken of je /dev/urandom kan gebruiken ipv /dev/random als "random source"
<burn> JanC: komt voor bij een 443 verbinding
<JanC> dat is veel minder random (en dus minder veilig/nuttig voor sommige toepassingen), maar blokkeert tenminste nooit  ;)
<burn> vreemd, want deze machine is enkel met de default site bereikbaar op 443
<JanC> DoS ?  ;)
<burn> onmogelijk
<burn> 1 request per minuut
<burn> ...
<JanC> het is duidelijk een DoS, maar misschien niet opzettelijk  ;)
<JanC> APache gebruikt openssl voor TLS vziw
<JanC> het lijkt me ook onwaarschijnlijk dat 1 request / min al je entropy kan uitputten
<burn> hehe
<burn> :p
<JanC> maar als iets anders je entropy uitput kan dat wel die HTTPS requests blokkeren
<JanC> heb je nog andere services draaien op die server?
<JanC> die SSL gebruiken, of andere encryptie, of iets anders wat entropy/random nummers nodig heeft
<JanC> encrypted disk/directory?
<burn> nope
<JanC> sudo lsof /dev/random
<JanC> daarmee kan je normaal zien welke apps daar random data uit lezen...
<burn> ok JanC, heb effe debug van apache2 opgezet
<burn> kom ik dit tegen: [debug] ssl_engine_io.c(1843): OpenSSL: I/O error, 5 bytes expected to read on BIO#350ced0 [mem: 3404000]
<burn> dat commando geeft niets terug
<JanC> en voor urandom?
<JanC> (een hoop meer, gok ik  ;) )
<burn> JanC: 15 regels www-data
<burn> and growing
<JanC> en geen andere apps?
<JanC> raar trouwens, lezen van /dev/urandom zou niet mogen blokkeren
<burn> enkele andere apps
<JanC> burn: allemaal apps die logisch gezien random data nodig hebben?
<burn> JanC: ja perfect in orde
<burn> enkel snap ik niet waarom www-data er zoveel nodig heeft
<JanC> één per geforkte proces
<JanC> en doordat er ergens iets blokkeert forkt die natuurlijk het max. toegestane aantal processen
<burn> JanC: daar komt het op neer idd
<JanC> heb je syslog en dmesg en zo al nagekeken op foutmeldingen?
<burn> JanC: jazeker, niets aan de hand
<JanC> en de logs van de andere programma's die /dev/urandom gebruiken
<burn> yep
<JanC> die werken allemaal normaal?
<burn> yep
<JanC> hm
<JanC> permissies op /dev/urandom staan normaal ?
<burn> 't is simpel, elke connectie die 443 "aanvraagt" blijft hangen indien ze msie is denk ik
<JanC> eh
<burn> http://forum.parallels.com/printthread.php?t=40203
<JanC> enkel met MSIE ?
<burn> ikzelf kan er perfect op
<JanC> IE6 ?
<burn> ja
<JanC> zodner SP ?  :P
<JanC> dat klinkt eng  :P
<Jeeves_> gaat het over msie en apache en ssl?
<JanC> burn: die opmerkign van sONOCOOLO lijkt me wel nbuttig
<JanC> Jeeves_: ja
<Jeeves_> Staan er browsermatch dingen in de config?
<Jeeves_>         BrowserMatch "MSIE [17-9]" ssl-unclean-shutdown
<Jeeves_> BrowserMatch "MSIE [2-6]" \ nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown \ downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0
<Jeeves_> Dat soort dingen?
<burn> neen, niet dat ik vind Jeeves_
<JanC> Jeeves_: volgens dat forum is dat dus de oplossing
<Jeeves_> En is het een virtuele machine?
<burn> Jeeves_: yep virtueel
<Jeeves_> Dan kun je inderdaad nog wel eens issues hebben met te weinig entropy
<Jeeves_> https://launchpad.net/~f-launchpad-bit-nl/+archive/entropybroker
<Jeeves_> Dat kan helpen
<JanC> idd.
<burn> Jeeves_: wat is de reden en hoe meet je dat?
<Jeeves_> burn: Dat je geen hardware hebt die entropy aanmaakt, denk ik
<Jeeves_> Maareh, d'r is ergens een dingetje in /proc
<JanC> /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail
<Jeeves_>  Die ja
<JanC> kan openssl niet /dev/urandom gebruiken?
<burn> 185
<burn> JanC: openssl gebruikt urandom
<burn> in random zie ik niets
<Jeeves_> Ik ga ff the event kijken
<Jeeves_> succes
<JanC> mja, die lsof is een momentopname natuurlijk
<burn> Jeeves_: yoow, thx
<Jeeves_> die MSIE dingen moeten wel in je config staan, trouwens
<JanC> staat in de standaard Debian/Ubuntu config, maar met plesk...
<burn> zow
<burn> er lijkt me steeds entropy genoeg
<JanC> burn: er is een bug in IE met SSL blijkbaar
<burn> k
<JanC> waarbij het een SSL verbinding oneindig openhoudt of zo
<burn> waar vind ik de nodige rules?
<JanC> zie /etc/apache2/sites-available/default-ssl voor een voorbeeld
<burn> k
<burn> effe een ander systeempje zoeken
<JanC> en vertel Plesk dat ze hun boeltje fixen  :P
<burn> zal moeilijk zijn
<burn> hun communicatie namelijk echt top
<burn> :<
 * burn weent wat
<JanC> je betaalt hen daar immers voor?
<burn> het model van parallels is reseller gericht
<JanC> is dit in combinatie met Vituozzo of zo?
<burn> rechtstreeks met hen "praten" is mij nog maar weinig gelukt
<burn> JanC: niet beginnen vloeken he
<burn> zeker en vast niet
<burn> ;)
<JanC> omdat je van virtueel sprak ook  ;)
<burn> JanC: gewoon vmware
<JanC> en dat ook van hen is  ;)
<burn> virtuozzo vind ik niet teveel virtueel aan
<burn> idd, je hebt gelijk die veronderstelling te maken
<JanC> is meer container-based
<JanC> is ook een vorm van virtualisatie natuurlijk
<JanC> alleen emuleer je geen compleet systeem
<JanC> inclusief hardware
<JanC> burn: gezien je genoeg entropy hebt denk ik overigens dat je entropybroker niet nodig zal hebben
<burn> JanC: idd
<JanC> dei workaround voor buggy MSIE zou genoeg moeten zijn
<burn> zit nu in de config
<burn> effe de boel herstarten
<JanC> (en vertel je klanten dat de webserver sneller zal werken als ze upgraden naar een deftige browser)
<burn> lees: apache2 processen manueel killen
<burn> JanC: nobel!
<JanC> recente MSIE zijn overigens geen probleem
<JanC> waarbij "recent" betekent alles >= MSIE 7
<burn> idd
<burn> 'k vraag mij af waarom dit pas nu een probleem vormt
<JanC> er zijn een aantal security patches voor ssl geweest onlangs die bepaalde oude functionaliteit uitschakelden IIRC, maar geen idee of dat relevant is
<JanC> geen idee of dat ook in 8.04 gebeurde bijvoorbeeld
<burn> mhm
<burn> hij blijft het doen hoor
<burn> heb die regels include overal waar 443 staat
<burn> JanC: nog een extra php probleem gevonden ook hoor
<burn> amai
<burn> soit, opgelost
<burn> thx for help!
<JanC> burn: wat was het probleem ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-10
<Stroomkast> Goedemorgen mensen Heeft er misschien iemand even tijd voor me? want ik sta op het punt om ubuntu te installeren. Heb cd enzo al klaar en backups gemaakt maar ik wil eerst een paar dingen zeker weten
<Stroomkast> wow daar ben ik weer de lader was eruit gegaan van de laptop
<trijntje> hey Stroomkast
<Stroomkast> goedemorgen
<Stroomkast> ik heb een vraag als ik op de desktop ubuntu installeer en op laptop zolang windows laat kan ik dan nog met de laptop aan de bestanden op de desktop komen via netwerk? en kan ik portable apps ook bij ubuntu gebruiken?
<trijntje> Stroomkast, ja, met samba ofzo kan je met netwerkschijven van windows praten
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met portable apps?
<Stroomkast> ik heb usb sticks daar staat de shell van windows dus een startmenu enzo op en er staan dan programma's op. zo hoef ik de programmas niet op het systeem zelf te installeren, ik heb er gewoon 1 .exe file van gemaakt zeg maar van het programma dan
<trijntje> als die programma's voor windows zijn geschreven verwacht ik niet dat ze onder ubuntu zullen werken
<Stroomkast> ow oke dat is jammer, want gebruik wel de gebruikers omgeving van linux via die usbstick
<trijntje> met het programma wine kan je sommig windows programma's wel draaien
<trijntje> Stroomkast, ik heb daar in ieder geval nog niet eerder iets over gehoord, windows programma's onder linux
<trijntje> watvoor programma's zijn het precies?
<Stroomkast> native instruments traktor, atomix virtual dj, imageline fruityloops, phpeXp en dan nog zon dingen als ccleaner enzo
<Stroomkast> maar heb ze al omgezet zodat het nogmaar 1 .exe bestand is
<Stroomkast> owja adobe photoshop en dreamwaver heb ik er ook bij
<Stroomkast> en de rest is allemaal freeware
<trijntje> ik denk dat je dan per applicatie uit zou moeten zoeken of het onder wine kan draaien
<trijntje> maar ik zou er vanuit gaan dat het niet werkt
<Stroomkast> ow oke jammer
<Stroomkast> iig bedankt voor je hulp
<Stroomkast> ik ga dan ff kijken hoe ik dat ga doen
<trijntje> ik verwacht dat er voor veel van die programma's ook linux alternatieven zijn
<Stroomkast> ja klopt ook ben al een paar dagen voor de programma's een vervanging aan het zoeken.alleen de muziek programma's zit ik dan mee te kijken. maarja dat zal ook wel goed komen
<trijntje> er is een site waarop allemaal alternatieven staan, ik zal eens kijken of ik die link heb
<trijntje> http://www.linuxalt.com/
<trijntje> maar uiteindelijk zijn windows en linux verschillend, dus je kan niet alle windows apps op linux draaien, en niet alle linux apps op windows
<Stroomkast> OKe hartelijk bedankt voor de hulp in ieder geval
<trijntje> graag gedaan, als je nog vragen hebt horen we het graag ;)
<Stroomkast> oke is goed :) ik ga eens beginnen met installeeren
<trijntje> succes er mee, vergeet niet eerst een backup van al je data te maken!
<Stroomkast> ja bedankt en de backups zijn al gemaakt ;) ben al vaker me eigen muziek verloren heb ervan geleerd haha
<burn> JanC: een heel erg slecht geprogrammeerde website
<Rexodus> Handige url trijntje ;]
<MarcV> Iemand die me op weg kan helpen met LAMP en een website achter een login zetten?
<MarcV> Vogel dingen graag zelf uit maar weet niet of ik die login in apache moet regelen, of in php of op een andere manier..
<FOAD> Hoe raak ik die nare +1tjes weg op allerlei webpagina's?
<hansw> +1tjes?
<FOAD> Ja, de nieuwe "feature" van Google om aan van alles en nog wat een +1 te geven.
<FOAD> Het is al gelukt. ##button.esw toevoegen aan de Adblock filters.
<hansw> zal vast wel mogelijk zijn om abp te blokken, of een soort gelijke oplossing
<hansw> ah, kijk
<JanC> +1'tjes ?
 * JanC heeft die nog nooit gezien
<OerHeks> JanC je ziet ze ook niet direct, pas als je met je muispijl op den zoekresultaat beweegt.
<exalt> Jeeves_: hey man
 * JanC gebruikt maar weinig google...
<exalt> JanC: dat is offtopic
<JanC> en als ik het gebruik staat JS meestal niet aan
<JanC> exalt: het was een antwoord op iets van voor je binnenkwam  ;)
<exalt> ok:P
<OerHeks> exalt gebruikt ook weinig google, toeval.
<exalt> OerHeks: dat is offtopic
<hansw> het is niet offtopic omdat je moet weten hoe je het kunt uitzetten onder ubuntu :-)
<hansw> zo, maatje werkt al een week erg happy met ubuntu, hij heeft nog nooit linux gezien
<JanC> en hoe bevalt het?  ☺
<hansw> hij kan mailen, chatten, zijn bankzaken regelen. nu nog even vlc aan de praat krijgen bij hem
<hansw> JanC, het bevalt hem prima, maar hij is boos, kan geen koffie meer drinken tijden het starten van programma's
<hansw> lowbudget laptop
<hansw> hadden ze vista opgezet
<hansw> en nogal wat callbackhome programmas zoals virusscanners enzo
<hansw> "dat heeft u nodig"
<JanC> virusscanners hoeven niet zo erg te zijn
<hansw> klopt, maar die laptop had echt een kwartier nodig om op te starten
<JanC> hehe
<hansw> nu een halve minuut ofzo
<OerHeks> gister een gratis virusscanner op Vista gezet, die advertenties zijn nog erger dan de kwaal zelf :-D
<hansw> ook zo mooi, hij had een wachtwoord op zijn vodafone dongel zitten, een pincode
<JanC> hansw: hij kan altijd de verplichte tikauze instellen, kan hij tijdens die periode koffie drinken?  ;)
<hansw> hij kwam er achter dat dat dus ook zonder mogelijk is, valse beveiliging van vodafone dus
<hansw> als je zo'n dongel kunt vinden kun je die gewoon gebruiken
<hansw> onder linux iig
<JanC> OerHeks: ik installeer altijd Avira tot nu toe, maar die krijgt steeds meer ads blijkbaar (gelukkig wel enkel voor hun eigen product en enkel bij het opstarten)
<OerHeks> ja dat bedoel ik, ik zie dit ook pas sinds 1,5 jaar ..
<JanC> reden dat ik die gebruik is dat die weinig resources gebruikt in vergelijking met andere...
<OerHeks> avira, avg, panda ..
<JanC> dus niet als je files kopieert dat die 50% CPU gaat trekken
<OerHeks> 12 uren, herinstallatie vista.
<OerHeks> 30 minuten herinstallatie ubuntu 11.04
<JanC> 30 minuten?
<JanC> da's een oude PC?  ;)
<OerHeks> daarmee reken ik installatie, restricted extraś , VLC, en nog een paar tools
<OerHeks> ha trijntje, alfa2 ?
<trijntje_oneiric> OerHeks, jeps, verse install op externe schijf
<OerHeks> ik heb hem ook al live gedraaid, prettig.
 * JanC vindt VLC een irritante mediaspeler
<JanC> als je dit installeert ben je > 30 minuetn bezig met die herconfigureren...  :-(
<trijntje_oneiric> OerHeks, ja, werkt best redelijk, hoewel niet super natuurlijk
<trijntje_oneiric> ik configureer vlc nooit, ik gebruik  het alleen omdat het alles afspeelt
<JanC> trijntje_oneiric: ik zag eergisteren nog een bug die duidelijk maakte dat dat niet zo is  ;)
<trijntje_oneiric> die zoekfunctie van dash moet echt sneller worden
<trijntje_oneiric> ik wil gewoon typen en op enter drukken, niet typen, wachten en op enter drukken
<OerHeks> kan je dash meer opslagruimte geven voor die index ?
<OerHeks> zoals nepomuk in KDe ?
<hansw> is het sqlite3?
<hansw> of couchdb?
<hansw> volgens mij kunnen beiden groeien
<trijntje_oneiric> ik weet eigenlijk niet waar al die dingen verstopt zitten. unity is erg ondoorzichtig, ik hoop dat dat binnenkort verandert
<trijntje_oneiric> maar als ze echt naar een 'search-based' interface willen moeten ze natuurlijk wel zorgen dat die snel is
<hansw> lijkt me wel handig, apple heeft dat al heel lang via third party software voor elkaar
<trijntje_oneiric> zelfs als ze zoeken niet sneller kunnen maken zouden ze snel typen+enter moeten verwerken als: eerst zoeken afmaken. Als dat voltooid is het eerste item in de lijst openen
<trijntje_oneiric> in plaats van <enter> negeren zolang ze niet klaar zijn met zoeken
<hansw> gnome-do had wel een goede interface, nog niet zo goed als de apple variant trouwens
<hansw> en het is in c-sharp geschreven, jammer
<hansw> moeten ze gewoon in c bouwen
<hansw> als ik lees hoe traag het is krijg ik het idee dat ze het niet eens opslaan maar gewoon gaan zoeken
<trijntje_oneiric> c-sharp? Ik dacht dat dat echt een windows hack van C++ was, niet voor andere platforms
<hansw> gnome-do is dacht ik c# ja
<hansw> kan me vergissen, eens zoeken
<trijntje_oneiric> hansw, ja he? Met een index meot je dat heel snel kunnen doen, als je kijkt hoe snel je op android door 4G muziek kunt zoeken
<hansw> trijntje_oneiric, dat hoeft niet zomaar
<hansw> http://do.davebsd.com/development.shtml <-- c#
<hansw> Do is written in C# to strike a balance between advanced features for core development, and simplicity for plugin developers.\
<hansw> zoiets wil je niet in een intepreted taal schrijven
<trijntje_oneiric> ow, nouja, ik ben geen programmeur, maar linksom of rechtsom zullen ze het sneller moeten maken ;)
<FOAD> Filmpjes in FF (bijvoorbeeld op Youtube) geven geen geluid meer.  Verder werkt geluid prima.  Wat kan er loos zijn?
<OerHeks> mogenlijk AdBlock in FF ?
<hansw> trijntje, het kan van alles zijn, sqlite gebruikt erg weinig indexen omdat het geheugen toch wel sneller is, een index is juist een extra opslag van dezelfde data op een andere manier
<FOAD> In Chromium werkt het geluid ook niet.
<hansw> trijntje_oneiric, stel je voor, je hebt adresssen, je hebt een index op de achternaam en een index op de plaatsnaam, dan heb je dus drie keer zoveel opslagruimte nodig (in theorie)
<hansw> trijntje_oneiric, en dan moet je dbms systeem ook nog automatisch snappen welke index het moet pakken
<hansw> trijntje_oneiric, daarna komt het volgende probleem, devvers snappen niet altijd hoe ze logisch data moeten opslaan, ze gebruiken veel indexen en weinig tabellen of veel tabellen en veel indexen, ze gaan in dat laatste geval overnormaliseren en dat kan weer heel langzaam worden
<hansw> kan
<hansw> eigenlijk heeft linux er zelf al goede systemen voor, which o.a.
<hansw> maar dan moet je wel continue updatedb draaien
<OerHeks> FOAD, Clearing everything in the local configuration directory may solve the problem without the need to re-install:  >> rm -rf ~/.macromedia/Flash_Player/macromedia.com/support/flashplayer
<FOAD> OerHeks: helaas, nope.
<OerHeks> je hebt Flash - Versie: 10.3.162 ?
<FOAD> Shockwave Flash
<FOAD> File: libflashplayer.so Version:  Shockwave Flash 10.3 r181
<hansw> unreleased meuk aan het testen? :-)
<FOAD> Nee.
<OerHeks> ow dan heb ik ouwe zooi ...
<FOAD> Ten minste, niet dat ik weet.
<hansw> 181,34 hier overigens
<trijntje_oneiric> hansw, das waar, dus het is best lastig
<hansw> trijntje_oneiric, het kan per oplossing een andere aanpak nodig hebben
<OerHeks> hmm raar
<trijntje_oneiric> (was even de parkiet zn medicijn geven, dat duurt ff)
<JanC> FOAD: één of andere zooi (games of zo) a/h gebruiken die de geluidskaart exclusief probeert te gebruiken of anderzijds ermee klooit?
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/pics/shockwaveflash-vfdGEO59.1310331545.png
<OerHeks> 2 versies ..
<FOAD> Aleen Clementine.
<FOAD> Ook Clementine quitten en daarna FF starten helpt niet.
<JanC> is Clementaine ingesteld op GStreamer gebruiken?
<JanC> nu ja, dat laatste zou dan inderdaad moeten helpen, in theorie
<FOAD> Volgens mij doet Clementine alleen gstreamer en zo niet dan heb ik geen idee waar ik iets anders zou kunnen kiezen.
<FOAD> En Clementine gebruik ik ook niet omdat ik er zo blij mee ben.
<FOAD> In conqueror crashen de video's gewoon helemaal.
<trijntje_oneiric> FOAD, heb je bij geluidsvoorkeuren gekeken of flash/firefox gemute staat?
<FOAD> Nee, want dat zou dan buiten mijn medeweten gebeurd zijn.
<FOAD> Ik heb ook geen idee waar dat zou zitten in Kubuntu.
<FOAD> En het ligt dus niet aan FF, Chromium doet hetzelfde.
<FOAD> In het afspeelscherm staat bij het "play" driehoekje ook een tekentje van dat het gemute is. Maar daar kan ik niet op klikken of zo.
<trijntje_oneiric> ik ben er vandoor mensen, fijne avond!
<hansw> FOAD, adobe heeft zelf een pagina waar je dat kunt instellen
<hansw> zelf laat ik niets toe, daardoor kan ik bijvoorbeeld ook zie.nl niet bekijken
<FOAD> Prima, wat is de url?
<hansw> moet je even zoeken, weet ik ook niet
<JanC> oh, Kubuntu...
<JanC> FOAD: welke backend heb je ingesteld voor Phonon?
<FOAD> Ik heb niets ingesteld.
<FOAD> Alles werkte prima voorheen, en ik heb niets actief gewijzigd.
<JanC> heb je sinds dat probleem opdook al herstart?
<FOAD> Nee.
<JanC> of uitgelogd?
<FOAD> Ja.
<JanC> en je gebruikt geen MPD of iets anders wat audio voor het hele systeem kan blokkeren?
<FOAD> Correct.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-02
<Helen> alles, maar alls is dus weg, Er staat nog een kort lijstje:system product Name; main board ID, system s/n, System manufacture name, system Bios version, smbios version, system Bios ID en Bios Release Date
<OerHeks> Je passwoord voor je bios stel je in, in je bios.
<OerHeks> tijdens boot F2 Del o.i.d. vasthouden
<Helen> Door de batterij eruit te halenb, staat er nu dus helemaal niks meer in de bios. F2 werkte niet, F12 niet, niks hielp!
<Helen> Dus nadat de batterij eruit was, en de pc nu weer is opgestart, moet alles weer in de Bios ingesteld worden, en hier heb ik geen kaas van gegeten
<OerHeks> kan, maar je kan wel je bios in, om in te stellen. zie de handleiding om te weten welke knop precies, als aces dit al niet laat zien op het scherm
<Helen> Ja ik zit nu in de bios en er naar te staren, maar tja!
<OerHeks> de bios heeft een paar pagina's.
<Helen> er staat: onder meer: F9: Load oPTIMIZEDdefaults. als ik dat doe kom ik dan een stapo verder?
<Helen> Nee nu heeft die bios slechts 1 pagina
<OerHeks> ja probeer maar, misschien laat hij daarna meer zien
<Helen> Gebeurt helemaal niks!
<OerHeks> dan bij de fabrikant de manual ophalen
<Helen> Ik denk dat dit pas aan het eind moet als alle nieuw instellingen er weer in zijn
<Helen> OK, ga ik morgen proberen. Had Maikel gevraagd of ie weer wilde helpen, maar het werd door allerlei gedoe erg laat. Bedankt in elk geval oerheks
<OerHeks> succes !
<abc> hoe kan je een info scherm maken met ubuntu 12.04
<Guest41541> als ubuntu opstart
<Guest41541> moet de gebruiker een boodschap krijgem
<Guest41541> de gebruiker is in dit geval een gast account
<Luckiboy> Guest41541, wat bedoel je met infoscherm?
<Guest41541> dat de gebruikers te zien krijgen dat hun data weg, als je uitlogt
<Maikel> zenity
<Guest41541> dat het verstandig is om het op te slaan op een usb stick ofzo
<Maikel> http://linuxaria.com/howto/introduction-zenity-bash-gu?lang=en
<Maikel> Guest41541: ^--
<Guest41541> bedankt
<Guest41541> ga ik doorlezen
<Maikel> had jij mij trouwens niet gemailed en zo ja...dan was het een leeg mailtje :P
<Guest41541> klopt ;P
<Maikel> errr...waar slaat dat op?
<Guest41541> het slaat nergen op
<Maikel> dan....
<Guest41541> ik  had iets verkeers begrepen
<Guest41541> sorry daarvoor
<Maikel> :)
<Maikel> maakt niet uit, ik dacht alleen he
<Guest41541> ik begrijp echt niks van zenity
<Maikel> tis ook een beetje scripten
<Maikel> heb je dat wel eens gedaan?
<Guest41541> nee
<Maikel> tja
<Maikel> welkom ;)
<Guest41541> kijken of er een makkelijkere oplossing is
<Guest41541> anders een goede handleiding vinden
<Maikel> je kan ook proberen het te leren he
<Maikel> het komt altijd van pas
<Guest41541> ja klopt, maar heb niet heel veel tijd
<Maikel> wederom waarom ben je dit allemala aan het doen?
<Guest41541> zodat de gebruikers weten dat hun data weg is
<Guest41541> zodra ze weg gaan uit de gast omgeving
<Guest41541> dat het vestandig is om hun data op te slaan op een usb stick
<Guest41541> ik heb nu dit:
<Guest41541> zenity --info --text "Waarschuwing! je gegevens gaan verloren wanneer de computer opnieuw wordt opgestart, afgesloten of wanneer u uitlogt. Het is daarom verstandig om uw documenten op te slaan op een usb stick of externe harde schijf"
<Guest41541> hoe kan dit worden opgestart in de gast account?
<Maikel> werk dat?
<Maikel> dat zenity?
<Maikel> google ff naar gnome automagic startup applicatie
<Guest41541> dat weet ik
<Guest41541> maar moet ik de text opslaan in een kladblok ofzo
<Guest41541> met een bepaalde extensie
<Maikel> het is een script
<Maikel> 1 moment
<Maikel> https://bin.artikel-140.nl/?1eb164a2ac1b141a#nS+4zdc02jVfCZLqXCktEfFgj5nlcFk1wPDPPoLvwfM=
<Maikel> dan moet je het script nog een naam geven zoasl: message.sh
<Maikel> en dan nog een execute bitje erbij aan dat bestand geven: chmod +x message.sh
<Maikel> die \n is een nieuwe regel btw
<Maikel> Guest41541: ??
<Guest41541> bedankt, ik ben ondertussen bezig (kijken of het lukt)
<rick_> het werkt nog niet]
<rick_> ik weet zeker dat ik nog een fout maak
<Maikel> kan je het bestand starten door : ./message
<Maikel> ?
<rick_> ik zal vertellen wat ik nu heb
<rick_> want ik maak volgens mij grote fouten
<rick_> ik heb het bestand opgeslagen als message.sh in leafpad
<rick_> met deze tekst erin:
<rick_> chmod +x message.sh zenity --info --text "Waarschuwing! Alle gegevens worden verwijderend wanneer u de computer afsluit, opnieuw opstart of uitlogt. Het is daarom verstandig om belangrijke bestanden niet op deze machine op te slaan. U kunt belangrijke gegevens opslaan op een externe harde schijf of usb stick."
<rick_> en toegevoegd aan opstart toepassingen
<rick_> maikel?
<Maikel> neee
<Maikel> nee
<Maikel> stap voor stap
<Maikel> noem het bestand: message.sh
<Maikel> dan open een shell
<Maikel> en typ in $chmod +x message.sh
<Maikel> je hebt niet op https://bin.artikel-140.nl/?1eb164a2ac1b141a#nS+4zdc02jVfCZLqXCktEfFgj5nlcFk1wPDPPoLvwfM= gekeken
<rick_> +x: command not found
<Maikel> rick
<Maikel> chmod +x message.sh
<Maikel> $ staat voor de shell
<rick_> sorry, het lukt nog steeds niet
<rick_> hij kan het bestand niet vinden
<Maikel> rick_: ik ben bang dat je een basis handleiding linux moet gaan volgen
<Maikel> je hebt het bestand ergens op geslagen
<Maikel> en je moet naar die directory
<Maikel> het spijt mij
<rick_> je hebt helemaal gelijk hoor
<rick_> weet aardig wat van computers
<rick_> maar met linux ben ik nog een noob ;P
<rick_> maikel
<rick_> het is ondertussen gelukt
<rick_> werkt bijna hetzelfde als ik windows, navigeren naar een directory
<rick_> ben je er nog?
<rick_> is ook logisch dat je in de juiste directory moet zijn
<rick_> stom van mij
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> in de shell/terminal/console
<Maikel> doe je dat door cd
<Maikel> moest ff eten halen
<rick_> ja klopt, heb ik ervaring in met de windows wereld;P
<rick_> oke
<rick_> en ls zie je alle bestanden
<rick_> in windows is dat dir
<rick_> in windows ga je terug met cd..
<rick_> wat is dat in linux
<Maikel> cd ..
<rick_> oke
<Maikel> als je wat wilt weten over een commando
<rick_> bedankt
<Maikel> doe dan eens: man (van manualpages)
<rick_> ga effe opnieuw testen
<Maikel> zoals man cd
<rick_> dat is waar ook, was ik vergeten..
<rick_> ik ga effe testen
<rick_> ben er zo weer
<rick_> maikel
<rick_> het werkt nog niet
<rick_> maar ik ben wel een heel stuk verder;P
<rick_> nu wordt de boodschap getoond in mijn administrator account
<rick_> het moet nu alleen nog werken, in de gast account
<rick_> en uitgeschaked worden in de administartor account
<rick_> ben je er nog?
<RawChid> Misschien is ie nu zijn eten aan het opeten :P
<RawChid> Heb je een vraag?
<rick_> ja
<rick_> ik heb nu een boodschap die getoond word bij het opstarten bij het aanmelden van mijn administrator account
<rick_> het moet nu werken onder mijn gast account ipv de administrator account
<RawChid> Misschien kun je dat dan toevoegen aan het .profile bestand van gast?
<RawChid> Draai je 12.04?
<RawChid> Rechtsbovenin klik je op opstarttoepassingen, en dan zoek je het script op
<rick_> ja ik draai 12.04
<rick_> ja dat he ik gedaan
<rick_> maar dan start hij onder administrator op
<rick_> iemand?
<rick_> maikel
<rick_> het werkt nu onder het administrator account bij het opstarten
<rick_> maar nu is de vraag, hoe krijg je het werkend onder de gast account ipv de administrator account
<RawChid> Als je het onder gast instelt, zou die popup toch ook getoond worden wanneer je inlogt als gast?
<rick_> maar ik kan het document niet onder gast opslaan
<rick_> wordt waarschijnlijk verwijderd
<RawChid> Ah, dat is iets anders. Ik begrijp je probleem.
<rick_> ik heb het nog niet getest hoor
<RawChid> Oh....
<RawChid> Waarom niet?
<RawChid> Anders kun je het script misschien plaatsen in /etc/profile.d/   (ik denk dat het dan wel voor iedere gebruiker wordt uitgevoerd...)
<rick_> hoe kan ik vanuit mijn gast account de script benaderen die opgeslagen is onder de admistrator account
<RawChid> Wat is het pad naar dat script?
<rick_> hij staat in mijn home directory >my documenten
<RawChid> Dan moet je het volledige pad aangeven
<RawChid> Werk je met Terminal of Nautilus?
<rick_> terminal
<RawChid> Ga naar de map van het script, en typ: pwd
<RawChid> Dan krijg je het volledige pad
<RawChid> Waarschijnlijk iets van /home/admin/My\ Documents/script.sh
<rick_> dit is het volledige pas
<rick_> home/ administrator/documenten/message
<rick_> kan je daar wat mee?
<rick_> ??
<rick_> iemand?
<timo^> ik weet niet waar je mee bezig was
<timo^> Op net het Ubuntu Softwarecentrum en installeer GParted. Maak een schermafdruk van wat je in GParted ziet m.b.v. het programma Schermafdruk (standaard geïnstalleerd) en plaats die schermafdruk hier. Evt. even de juiste schijf aanklikken in GParted door rechtsboven in het venster op de schijf te klikken.
<rick_> ik heb met  Zenity een opstart boodschao gemaakt
<rick_> hij wordt nu alleen getoond onder mijn administrator account
<rick_> maar de bedoeling is juist onder mijn gast account
<rick_> weet iji hoe dat moet?
<timo^> oh
<timo^> ik dacht dat je een andere rick was :P
<timo^> ehm
<RawChid> Dat pad moet je dus toevoegen onder opstarttoepassingen
<RawChid> Maar je zei dat het verwijderd wordt ofzo? Wordt het hele gast-account leeggemaakt na elke herstart?
<rick_> daar staat hij onder bij administrator
<rick_> ja, klopt
<RawChid> 12:10:09 < RawChid> Anders kun je het script misschien plaatsen in  /etc/profile.d/   (ik denk dat het dan wel voor iedere  gebruiker wordt uitgevoerd...)
<RawChid> Ik moet nu ff weg. Succes!
<rick_> plakken is uitgeschakeld in profile.d
<rick_> hoe verplaats je het bestand dan?
<Luckiboy> Ben je root?
<rick_> dat is ook mijn probleem zag ik net
<rick_> maar hoe wordt ik root
<StefandeVries> sudo..?
<Luckiboy> Een bestandenbeheerder met root-rechten = gksudo nautilus
<Maikel> sudo su
<Luckiboy> Maikel, waarom zou je langdurig root recht willen?
<rick_> ik wil het bestand grafisch verplaatsem
<Luckiboy> gksudo nautilus
<Luckiboy> Dat opent een bestandenbeheerder (nautilus) met root rechten
<rick_> tnx heb nu root rechten
<rick_> maar kan nog steeds niet plakken
<Luckiboy> ???
<Luckiboy> Wat is er mis dan?
<rick_> plakken is grijs
<rick_> terwijl ik de sudo rechten heb
<Maikel> Luckiboy: waarom niet
<Maikel> je verwend mensen maar met dat sudo
<Maikel> ik ben op mijn server altijd su
<rick_> maar waarom kan ik niet plakken in profile.d
<rick_> terwijl iik root rechten heb
<rick_> bedankt,iedereen
<rick_> het werkt nu onder het gast account
<rick_> hoe schakel ik het uit onder administrator account
<rick_> hoe krijg ik de melding weg onder admistrator
<rick_> ??
<rick_> iemand?
<Maikel> wat bedoel je precies
<Maikel> 'melding weg onder admin'?
<rick_> ja
<rick_> ik heb hem onder profile.d
<rick_> gegooid
<Maikel> ik snap je niet
<rick_> ik heb het script wat wij net gemaakt hebben naar profile.d gekopieerd
<rick_> zodat de gebruikers account de melding te zien krijgen
<Maikel> en nu werkt het toch?
<rick_> klopt
<rick_> maar ik wil de melding weg hebben onder de administrator account
<rick_> daar is het niet van toepassing
<RawChid> Zet  een IF conditie in je script
<RawChid> iets van if $USER == 'gast'
<RawChid> THEN: zenity melding
<RawChid> if [ "$USER" == "gast" ]; then
<RawChid> zenity "melding";
<RawChid> fi
<RawChid> Die 3 regels ongeveer
<RawChid> rick_ ^
<rick_> ja, ik ben er weer
<rick_> dank
<rick_> ik ga testen
<rick_> maikel
<rick_> ik heb het getest
<rick_> werkt niet
<RawChid> Zet eens op pastebin wat er precies in je script staat
<Maikel> rick_: het spijt mij, ik moet nu even verder met mijn eigen werk...ik heb net een juridisch stuk van 147blz binnengekregen
<Maikel> en ik moet mij even inlezen enzo
<Maikel> ik heb morgenmiddag weeer tijd, maar wellicht willen anderen het evne opppaken ;)
<rick_> jezus, wat doe je dan voor werk
<rick_> dat je zoń stuk moet lezen
<Maikel> lang verhaal, ik vertel het je morgen of zo
<rick_> vertel alleen de naam van je beroep;P
<rick_> maikel in ieder geval bedankt
<rick_> voor de goede hulp
<rick_> is er nog iemand, die net ook geholpen heeft!
<rick_> het ging over een script
<rick_> voor een opstart boodschap
<rick_> niemand?
<rick_> ??
<rick_> ?
<rick_> niemand
<rick_> neiamdn die mij kan helpen?
<rick_> iemand die mij kan helpen?
<rick_> iemdn die mij kan helpen
<rick_> ??
<rick_> Luckiboy, kan je me nog helpen?
<RawChid> 13:37:13 < RawChid> Zet eens op pastebin wat er precies in je script staat
<RawChid> Blijven vragen om hulp heeft geen nut. Stel het liefst een concrete vraag, en wacht geduldig op antwoord. Soms lezen mensen het later pas
<RawChid> Zoals ik in dit geval ;)
<rick_> oke, dacht dat niemand het meer kon lezen na een tijdje
<rick_> mijn esxusses daarvoor
<rick_> weet ik het voor de volgende keer
<RawChid> Neuh, het is hier gewoon niet zo druk :)
<RawChid> Maar ik heb je nu al 2 keer een tip gegeven...
<rick_> het werkt nu in zowel de administrator account
<rick_> als in de gast account
<rick_> alleen wil ik de melding alleen hebben in de gast account
<rick_> omdat het daar alleen van toepassing is
<RawChid> Dat weet ik
<RawChid> Daar hadden we het ook over gehad.
<rick_> met die 3 regels bedoel je?
<RawChid> Toen suggereerde ik om een IF conditie toe te voegen
<RawChid> En dat werkte blijkbaar niet. Toen vroeg ik me af hoe het er precies uitzag
<RawChid>  Paste:
<RawChid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<RawChid> Als je daar de inhoud van je script neerzet. MIsschien kunnen wij ontdekken waar de fout zit
<RawChid> Ik ga weer ff weg, dus reageer voorlopig niet. Maar misschien iemand anders wel
<Luckiboy> rick_, wat is er aan de hand?
<rick_> ik heb een script gemaakt
<rick_> die een boodschap laat zien, bij het opstarten
<rick_> geplaatst in profile.d
<rick_> Ik wil hem alleen tonen voor de gast account
<rick_> en niet de administrator
<Luckiboy> Ik vraag me af of dat überhaupt mogelijk is
<rick_> geen idee
<Luckiboy> Want alles wat er in het gastaccount gebeurd wordt gelijk verwijderd
<rick_> in ben ook nog maar een leek
<rick_> het wordt nu wel getoond in de gast account
<rick_> maar ik wil het niet laten tonen in de administrator account
<Luckiboy> Kan je het script even pasten?
<Luckiboy> In bv. pastebin
<rick_> het is maar een paar regels script:
<rick_> #!/bin/sh  if ["$USER"=="Gastsessie"];then zenity "melding"; fi  zenity --info --text "Waarschuwing!
<RawChid> Doet het aub toch even in pastebin, want nu weten we niet wat op welke regel staat
<RawChid> EN als je in gast account zit, doe een Terminal open en dan: echo $USER
<RawChid> Wat je dan te zien krijgt, moet na die ==
<RawChid> Dus is dat Gastsessie?
<RawChid> Nu echt weg
<rick_> oke ga testen
<rick_> bedankt
<rick_> ben straks weer terug
<rick_> bij echo user kwam user uit
<rick_> veranderd in het script achter =
<rick_> zonder resultaat
<Luckiboy> echo $USER he, met een $
<rick_> ben ik dit $ tekentje waarschijnlijk vergeten
<rick_> ga nog een keer testen
<rick_> Het lukt mij nog steeds niet
<rick_> zou iemand mij aub nog snel kunnen helpen
<corewillem> hangt er van af met :)
<rick_> met een sheel script
<corewillem> hmm mischien
<corewillem> ken er zelf niet zo veel van
<rick_> ik heb de script in profile.d geplaatst
<rick_> maar hij moet alleen voor de administrator getoond worden.
<JapyDooge> rick_: in .bashrc zetten?
<rick_> sorry ik bedoelde voor de gast account
<rick_> iemand nog een idee
<Maikel> gastaccount heeft ook een .bashrc
<FOAD> *klap klap*
<StefandeVries> Hoera!
<StefandeVries> (?)
<ShaggyInc> hihi
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi.
<ShaggyInc> weet iemand een beetje degelijke (maar liefst niet al te ingewikkelde) cad-achtig programma voor linux?
<ShaggyInc> niet super prof
<ShaggyInc> wil alleen ff een huisje ontwerpen
<StefandeVries> pythoncad
<ShaggyInc> thx
<StefandeVries> En librecad
<ShaggyInc> hmmz
<StefandeVries> Hmmz?
<ShaggyInc> dit is alsnog enigzins gericht op de geavanceerdere gebruiker
<ShaggyInc> ik kan wel met linux overweg, hoor
<ShaggyInc> maar CAD is een vak apart
<StefandeVries> Dat klopt.
<ShaggyInc> ik wil al;leen een huis ontwerpen
<StefandeVries> Mijn kennis over CAD houdt zo'n beetje op bij welke er in de pakketbronnen zitten, dus aan mij heb je verder weinig. :P
<ShaggyInc> kennis en software zijn gratis, wiskundig inzicht is nogal lastig
<StefandeVries> Oh, dat heb ik ook wel. Maar CAD heb ik nooit nodig gehad.
<ShaggyInc> freecad werkt wel
<lg188> Ik probeer hier een archive te maken (met 7z) van een bestand of directory via bash-script. File is altijd 0B
<lg188> wat doe ik verkeerd?
<lg188> 7z u -r $file $data
<StefandeVries> Bestaat de variable $file?
<lg188> uhm ja, als in 1 script de variabele kunnen gebruikt worden eens ze een waarde krijgen
<lg188> kunt*
<lg188> kunnen*
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-03
<charl> morning all
<charl> ah sorry, verkeerde kanaal :D
<RawChid> Goede morgen dan :P
<Luckiboy> he RawChid
<RawChid> Dag Luckiboy
<lena> Hallo allemaal
<lena> is er iemand die mijn ftp kan testen
<lena> ??
<trijntje> hoe bedoel je?
<lena> Ik heb een ftp server opgezet en wil dat die van buitenaf word gestest.
<JapyDooge> ik zit helaas achter wat firewalls, maar er is vast iemand die het proberen kan :) even afwachten ;)
<lena> oke
<lena> oke zal ff wachten
<JapyDooge> succes ;) niet iedereen kijkt hier continue in het kanaal
<willem> ik kan proberen hoor
<Maikel> ftp
<Maikel> waarom wil je ftp
<Maikel> is het openbaar/
<Maikel> ?
<Sjahfir> ik ben nieuw op ubuntu hoe stel ik de kalender in rechts boven in?
<corewillem> wat wil je doen ?
<Luckiboy> Datum en tijds instellingen
<Luckiboy> onderaan het venster wat verschijnt als je op de tijd klikt
<Luckiboy> En dan "handmatig" selecteren, waarna je de tijd+datum zelf kan instellen
<Luckiboy> Is dat wat je zoekt, Sjahfir?
<Klap-in> het tweede tabblad daar biedt allerlei keuzes voor wijzigen van de weergave
<Sjahfir> Luckiboy bedankt, gelukt!
<Luckiboy> Graag gedaan
<locodir-user> hey, iemand aanwezig
<OerHeks> vast wel, locodir-user :-)
<Luckiboy> Ja hoor, genoeg mensen aanwezig
<StefandeVries> Te veel om op te noemen.
<locodir-user> Dat is wel nice, zijn er toevallig groepsprojecten waar ik aan mee mag doen?
<OerHeks> Nou, dat kan, als je weet wat je wilt. join #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo, daar komen de bijdragers samen.
<Luckiboy> Dan kan je beter naar #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo gaan, als je wil meehelpen ;)
<Luckiboy> * zoals OerHeks al zegt
<locodir-user> nice, dankjewel
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-04
<lena> goedmorgen
<trijntje> goede morgen
<lena> moet weg
<Maikel> als ik een repost doet van het pb van BOF
<Maikel> kan dat bagger bericht dan gedelete worden?
<Maikel> dit doet pijn aan mijn oogjes
<Maikel> oeps
<Maikel> verkeerde channel
<OerHeks> Ik kom net een thin client tegen, Via c3 800 mhz, SSD 256 mb, nieuw in doos
<OerHeks> staat zelfs een linuxje op
<corewillem> waar ?
<OerHeks> Hier bij een kringloopcentrum, voor een 10 euro kan ik geen buil vallen.
<corewillem> woow
<OerHeks> geupgrade naar 1 gb, kijken of xubuntu wil draaien.
<OerHeks> grappig zwart blokje in een IDE poort.
<corewillem> :)
<corewillem> 3de keer
<corewillem> 4de keer
<Jeroen> goedemiddag
<Jeroen> ik ben in dubio om een Dell Laptop te kopen ( 17R).. en er Xubuntu op te zetten... maar nu is mijn vraag ik heb ergens gelezen dat je windows ook via een usbstick kunt draaien
<Jeroen> wat ik dan wil doen is er ook recovery disks bij te bestellen
<Jeroen> weet iemand of dit klopt?
<StefandeVries> Als in: Windows op een usb-stick installeren?
<Jeroen> ja
<StefandeVries> Ik betwijfel of dat mogelijk is.
<Jeroen> ik heb een Tomtom en ik wil een outdoor gps gaan kopen waar ik windhoos voor nodig heb
<StefandeVries> Heb je gedacht aan een dualboot?
<Jeroen> dat kan ook
<StefandeVries> Dat lijkt me veel praktischer.
<Jeroen> kan ik als powerhouse beter een desktop kopen?
<StefandeVries> Dat ligt aan wat je met je computer doet.
<Jeroen> internet, foto opslag email
<Jeroen> basis dingen dus
<Jeroen> wil wel iets wat stiller is dan mijn laptop nu
<StefandeVries> Nee, dan is een laptop prima hoor. :)
<Jeroen> maar dit is dan ook een office laptop
<Jeroen> :)
<StefandeVries> Perfect dus :)
<Jeroen> dan nog de keus, liever een i5 met 6gig ram en 6gig ram of een i7 met 4gig ram en een 7200 rpm schijf?
<OerHeks> liever geen intel, maar dat is mijn mening.
<Jeroen> ok :)
<StefandeVries> Ik zweer juist bij intel.
<Jeroen> amd dus
<Jeroen> hmmm
<StefandeVries> Voor de dingen die je net opnoemde is AMD meer dan goed genoeg. :)
<Jeroen> die amd's zijn ook wel fraai... ( HP DV7 of G7 serie
<StefandeVries> Zeker.
<Jeroen> ik denk dat het zowiezo opschiet als ik nu een nieuwe koop
<Jeroen> Amd A6/8
<Maikel> Jeroen: voor de garmin
<Maikel> kan wine prima werken
<Maikel> garmin vista etrex die ik heb doet het prima iig
<Jeroen> ik overweeg een 62 S/St
<Jeroen> voor op de racefiets
<Maikel> is die van garmin?
<Jeroen> GPS map 62.... moest ff denken welk type
<Jeroen> http://www.mediamarkt.nl/mcs/product/HP-Pavilion-G7-1345ED,10259,350522,262397.html
<Jeroen> deze vond ik wel heel intressant...
<Jeroen> dan heb ik nog centjes over voor een snellere externe schijf
<Jeroen> of eventueel een NAS
<Jeroen> erbij
<Maikel> koop dan een duitse thinkpad
<Maikel> voor 750,- oid
<Jeroen> das mijn hele budget en ook nog es ver de limit, sorry
<Jeroen> zijn er ook nog merken die ik moet vermijden? acer? samsung?
<Gast> hallo
<corewillem> hoi
<viezerd> hoi
<corewillem> hoi
<leoquant> hallo
<leoquant> fsck gaat tegenwoordig via de recovery mode ofzo? u-12.04
<leoquant> kan iemand mij vertellen of dit juist heel kort duurt, of juist lang op een 30GB disk?
<leoquant> (er lijkt niets te gebeuren namelijk)
<Helen> ik heb een dual boot desktop zonder wifi. Nu heb ik een wifi usb gekocht, erin gedaan en winxp doet het, maar ubuntu niet. wat kan ik aan instellingen veranderen om ubuntu toch op het internet aangesloten te krijgen
<FOAD> Voor iedereen die graag leuke radioprogramma's hoort die veel met Ubuntu te maken hebben, over 7 minuten draai ik op radio.lichtsnel.nl!  Luistert allen! :D
<Dirk70> goedenavond
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-05
<Helen> ik heb een acer, met windows vista, waar ik ubuntu op wil zetten, en tegelijk een hd erbij plaatsen. Gisteren heeft mijn man de hd erbij geplaatst en nu start de pc alleen maar op met 2 piepjes en geen beeld, niks, nada noppes. Wat kan er gebeurd zijn en hoe los ik dit op?
<Maikel> Helen: twee piepjes betkeend dat bios er niet mee eens is
<Maikel> heb je gkeken naar master/slave bijv?
<Helen> Maikel hoe moet de extra schijf erin? Moet er op het moederbord staan master/salev?
<Helen> Maikel het is de desktop waar ik het laatst al met je over had
<Helen> ach, sorry, mz slave
<Helen> Als ik de extra hd eruit haal, want iets anders dan bijplaatsen hebben we niet gedaan, dan doet de desktop ook niks anders meer dan 2 piepjes
<Maikel> zitten de kabels wel goed ? is het sata of ide?
<Helen> Maikel het is sata, maar... mijn man heeft net de videokaart helemaal schoon gemaakt, er weer in en hij startte nu wel op met mbr error. Nu heb ik mijn winxp schijf erin gedaan, maar ik krijg een blauw scherm
<Helen> er staat o.a. in het blauwe scherm: chkdsk /F zie ik nu
<Maikel> ah
<Maikel> opnieuw installen
<Helen> Maikel, Ik wil windows er helemaal uit - het is een acer met vista- ik heb een winxp orig erin gedaan om via beheer in winxp de sschijven geheel te formatteren, en kreeg toen deze error melding(blauw scherm dus)
<Helen> Ga de pc helemaal uitdoen nu, dus geen CAD en kijken wat ie doet met een winschijf? of ubuntu?
<Maikel> ubuntu
<Maikel> dan de schijf helemaal formateren
<Helen> ok tot zo
<Maikel> :)
<Helen> dan krijg ik nu mbr error. Ik haal de schijf eruit, probeer in de bios te komen en verander de floppy naar dvd rom?
<Helen> Of....zal ik eerst de extra schijf er weer bij doen?
<Maikel> mbr is je hardeschijf
<Maikel> dus je wilt booten van een cd
<Maikel>  /dvd
<Maikel> kijk naar de boot sequence
<Maikel> (in bios)
<Helen> ja dan heb ik meteen ubuntu erop, maar ik wil eigenlijk een dualboot, omdat ik een vrij nieuwe scANNER HEB GEKREGEN, DIS ALLEEN WINDOWS besturing heeft, sorry voor capslock, foutje!
<Helen> Moet ik dan eerst winxp erop?
<Helen> ik heb intussen winxp erin gedaan en ik krijg weer CHKDSK /F - hoe moet ik dit uitvoeren? Want ik denk dat ik daarna wel diw schijf zou kunnen formatteren, of zal ik een nieuwe mbr proberen aan te maken? ik heb ergens nog een floppie met zo'n herstelprogje
<Helen> Maar adviseerje om eerst de extra schijf er nu bij te doen om te zien of ie als nog opstart, of eerst proberen deze schijf te formatteren?
<Helen> Ik heb de pc helemaal uit- en weer aangezet met ubuntu erin en die schijnt nu toch op te starten, met alleen de originele hd erin, zonder de extra 2e
<Maikel> het spijt mij
<Maikel> maar ik heb echt geen ervaring me windows
<Helen> Wees blij!!! Waarom denk je dat ik er uiteindelijk helemaal van af wil?
<Helen> Ik heb nu zwart beeld, maar ik hoor de hd wel en zie die ook in mijn scherm dus laat ik dat zo een paar minyten in de hoop dat Ubuntu wint van windows
<Helen> nee, gebeurt niks, ik ga proberen een nieuwe mbr te maken op de hd en dan ben ik waarschijnlijk in 1 keer van windows af
<sndrtj> hallo
<sndrtj> weet iemand of deze bug in 12.04 wel opgelost is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/42629?comments=all ?
<OerHeks> blijkbaar niet, oude bug 2006, maar laatste comment geeft aan nieuwere AMD kaarten hebben dit niet.
<OerHeks> ik kan het niet testen, ik draai Nvidia
<sndrtj> ik heb er in 10.04 iig nog flink last van
<sndrtj> hele laptop crasht zo'n beetje
<sndrtj> moet eog killen
<sndrtj> heel RAM loopt vol
<CasW> Hier heb ik het probleem nog wel (Ubuntu 11.10 met een AMD Radeon HD6790)
<OerHeks> "ALLE" pc's besmet  :-D
<OerHeks> http://www.security.nl/artikel/42145/1/EU%3A_alle_pc%27s_voor_internetbankieren_besmet.html
<OerHeks> Ik zoek actief, maar er is geen linux malware die je zo binnenkrijgt en bij een herstart van je browser blijft werken.
<viezerd> security.nl is laatste tijd helaas vrij kortzichtig en soms sensatiezoekend
<viezerd> zou niet alles even serieus nemen :)
<OerHeks> Ik neem het ook niet letterlijk, maar zover ik weet hebben ZEUS en andere ongein geen linux variant.
<viezerd> Over paar jaar bouwt Microsoft zijn OS ook op basis van UNIX :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-06
<Salah1> Leeft er hier iemand?
<Salah1> ??
<StefandeVries> Vast wel.
<StefandeVries> Stel je vraag maar gewoon. :)
<timo^> :)
 * RawChid leeft
<RawChid> Jij ook nog Salah1
<Salah1> uhu
<Salah1> Ik heb een onmogelijke vraag
<timo^> als je hem stelt kunnen we dat beoordelen ;)
<Salah1> ik zit dus vast in die "error, grub rescuo prompt" dinges, waar ik wel nog zal uitgeraken
<Salah1> maar als tips geven ze meestal
<Salah1> start op van je ubuntu live cd
<Salah1> alleen heb ik het uitgeschakeld datdat begin logo komt, en kan ik dus ook niet aan mn boot menu
<RawChid> Dat menu kun je soms krijgen als je F12 of F10 ofzo indrukt (verschilt per computer)
<timo^> ESC wil ook nog wel werken
<timo^> of F2/delete voor de setup :)
<Salah1> ja, dat was eerst zo. dan krijg je(bij mij is dat toshiba) dat logo, en daaronder press F2 for setup or press F12 for boot menu
<RawChid> Ja, met de setup (BIOS) kun je ook vaak instellen dat ie bijv. eerst van CD moet booten.
<Salah1> maar dat komt er dus niet meer
<RawChid> Moet opzich niet uitmaken
<Salah1> ikheb esc, en alle F's geprobeerd
<Salah1> maar niks hoor
<RawChid> Wat ik zou doen is gewoon wanneer je em aan doet, steeds op F12 drukken, tik, tik tik tik
<RawChid> GEwoon blijven tikken
<Salah1> hij start op, zwart en 1 seconde later krijgk al grub rescue prompt
<Salah1> ja hebk gdn, maar dat helpt dus niet, blijven tikken
<RawChid> Tot je die grub error, krijgt, en dan es F10, F2 etc proberen
<Salah1> die grub error krijg ik 1 seconde nadat ik op "aan" heb gedrukt
<RawChid> Als je ze echt allemaal hebt geprobeerd, en bent blijven 'tikken' vanaf het begin tot aan de grub error, dan weet ik het ook niet meer
<RawChid> Na 1 seconde al? Dat is wel erg snel imho.
<RawChid> 1 seconde nadat je de power knop hebt ingedrukt?
<Salah1> ja, maar dat kan dus blijkbaar :(
<Salah1> nee, khebtnet nog eens gdn
<Salah1> tzijn er 2
<Salah1> eerst gaat de koeling aan, dan springt zwart scherm, en dan stopt de koeling en krijgk grub rescue
<RawChid> Vervelend probleem, ik kan je niet echt verder helpen
<Salah1> nou, toch bedankt :)
<Salah1> spijtig..
<RawChid> Enige wat ik zelf zou proberen, is om mijn vinger al klaar te hebben op de F-toets, voor ik de power knop indruk :P
<RawChid> MIsschien dat iemand anders het hier weet. En straks nog reageert...
<Salah1> ik blijf wel on dan ..
<timo^> het is een laptop he
<timo^> haal de accu er eens uit, net als de netstroop
<timo^> nouja
<timo^> netstroom ;)
<timo^> druk een paar keren op de aan/uit knop
<timo^> laat hem een paar uurtjes rusten en probeer het dan nog eens :)
<RawChid> Dat is een goede idd.
<Salah1> ja, dat hebk ik helaas ookal geprobeert :)
<Salah1> is er geen reset knop?
<Salah1> want ik heb wel een back up vn mn bestanden enzo, dus dat maakt niet uit
<Salah1> reset, fabrieksinstellingen?
<timo^> dan zou je even onder het toetsenbordje moeten kijken
<timo^> daar willen nog wel eens knopjes zitten :)
<Salah1> eens zoeken..
<Salah1> nope, heb er een paneel nog uitgevezen
<Salah1> maar daar zat mn processor
<Salah1> dus nee nergens
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> hoe heb je het scherm dat uitgezet??
<Salah1> uhm
<Salah1> dat was iets bij setup
<Salah1> en dan boot
<Salah1> en dan kon je kiezen "normal"
<Salah1> of "fast"
<Salah1> en ik heb fast geprobeerd
<Salah1> en blijkbaard was dat dat dus
<timo^> oké
<timo^> wat is het typenummer van je laptop?
<Salah1> type num?
<Salah1> model naam?
<timo^> ja
<timo^> (zo goed is mijn Vlaams ook weer niet ;) )
<Salah1> Satellite C660-1NP
<Salah1> haha :p
<timo^> eens zien
<timo^> oké
<timo^> de handleiding zegt dat je als je snel hebt geselecteerd je enkel kunt opstarten vanaf de harde schijf
<timo^> en als je het wilt aanpassen moet dat met Toshiba Hardware Setup
<timo^> een Windows Programma...
<Salah1> ja, daar geraak ik dus niet in
<rulus> welke idioot heeft dat ontworpen :/
<Salah1> en windows 7
<Salah1> 64 bit
<Salah1> nou, ik ben vooral zelf een idioot
<Salah1> kheb eerst mn windows verkloot, toen linux, en nu die oplossing om ubuntu trug op de been te krijgen, ook verkloot
<rulus> maar kan je vanuit Grub niks meer fiksen?
<Salah1> niks
<Salah1> ik heb een opdrachtprompt
<timo^> wat je kunt proberen is een nieuwe Windows installatie uitvoeren op een ander pc, dan de HDD weer terugplaatsen, en dan met dat HWsetup aanpassen
<Salah1> met enkele commands, maar niet veel
<rulus> met een opdrachtprompt kan je toch dingen booten?
<rulus> zoals een USB stick bijvoorbeeld ;)
<Salah1> ja, maar ik weet nie hoe
<rulus> ah, ikke wel
<corewillem> wat is het probleem
<Salah1> ik ben 14, en ik wou net beginnen aan c++ :p
<rulus> maar 'k moeten even zoeken dan
<corewillem> kan ik mischien helpen ?
<rulus> momentje
<rulus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB#Booting_via_GRUB
<timo^> Salah1: je zou beter eerst eens beginnen met een schone install van Windows op een andere pc ;)
<corewillem> en waarom kan hij niet op gewone pc schone install doen
<corewillem> ?
<Salah1> die codes, kan dat ook voor een cd
<timo^> hmmz
<Salah1> ?
<timo^> misschien als je er cd0 van maakt
<timo^> maar dat zou ik niet weten
<timo^> in GRUB ben ik niet erg thuis
<rulus> dat denk ik niet
<trijntje> hey Salah1, ik neem aan dat jij ook degene op het forum bent?
<rulus> toch niet zonder meer
<Salah1> jup:p
<Salah1> cd 0
<Salah1> ipv hd 0,0?
<rulus> denk niet dat dat gaat werken
<rulus> maar Ubuntu USB-stickje maken is toch niet zo moeilijk?
<Salah1> ja, hebk gedaan volgens de tuto
<timo^> wel als je geen pc hebt :P
<rulus> dan wel idd :P
<Salah1> maar mn usb laat zich niet formatteren in bios opstart ding
<Salah1> ja, mensen, ik zit hier te chatten
<rulus> vanuit Grub? kicken :P
<Salah1> dat zou dan ook niet gaan :p
<Salah1> idd
<Salah1> ik heb dus wel een pc
<Salah1> die ik wel niet mag verpesten
<rulus> wel, maak dan even USB stick van live cd
<Salah1> maar uhm, je moest dus eerst die usb formatteren
<trijntje> timo^: wow, dat is een aardig debiele bios, wtf..
<Salah1> in bios-opstartdisk
<timo^> trijntje:
<timo^> Asians...
<Salah1> en dat wilt ie niet
<timo^> ;)
<rulus> dat doet die toch automatisch? je kan dat tooltje van de live cd gebruiken dacht ik
<Salah1> enkel ntfs en fat
<Salah1> yeah right :)
<Salah1> ja
<Salah1> hadk gdn
<Salah1> en toen was ie mooi mt fotoo'tje enzo
<Salah1> maar alsk dan reboot en F12
<Salah1> dan stond USB in de lijst
<Salah1> ik druk enter
<Salah1> en hij start gwn op in windows ^^
<rulus> en als je 'm boot met Grub?
<Salah1> je bedoelt nu?
<rulus> bijvoorbeeld
<Salah1> ja nog niet geprobeerd
<Salah1> ff die usb maken dan
<trijntje> is er niet een manier om de bios te resetten? batterij van de BIOS er uit halen ofzo?
<rulus> als je die weet te vinden in je laptop, ja ;)
<timo^> Toshiba's zijn sneu
<timo^> de BIOS batterij zit onder de palm rest
<Salah1> batterij van de bios??
<timo^> jap
<timo^> althans
<Salah1> is dat in de buurt van de processor?
<timo^> bij de gene die ik heb ontmanteld
<Salah1> en
<Salah1> als er dan gwn helemaal niets meer opstaat?
<Salah1> dan is mn pc dood
<Salah1> ..
<timo^> nee
<timo^> je kunt een reinstall van Windows doen op een andere pc en de HDD dan weer overplaatsen
<timo^> dus hdd eruit --> een andere pc
<timo^> installeren
<timo^> HDD --> laptop
<timo^> booten
<timo^> HWsetup
<timo^> Ubuntu er op ;)
<corewillem> waarom kan hij geen install op zen toshiba doen ?
<Salah1> hdd in andere pc??
<timo^> ja
<trijntje> corewillem: bios is debiel, start alleen vanaf eerste HD op, om dat te veranderen heb je een programma in windows nodig, en windows is er af
<corewillem> bestaan er dan biosen die niet van cd booten ?
<Salah1> wel als je dat instelt :)
<trijntje> dit is echt een rotprobleem, zit die laptop nog binnen de garantie?
<Salah1> ja
<Salah1> denk ik
<timo^> hoe oud is -ie?
<corewillem> en via usb booten ?
<Salah1> 10 maand
<timo^> dat gaat dus allemaal niet
<Salah1> usb booten gaat niet
<Salah1> is voor in een terminal venster
<timo^> Salah1: dan zit -ie er nog in :)
<corewillem> wat ? zelfs men laptop van 7 jaar geleden kan dat
<Salah1> uhu
<corewillem> of 6  jaar
<Salah1> ja mijne ook
<Salah1> maar niet vanuit grub rescue prompt
<timo^> corewillem: door een instelling boot -ie slechts vanaf HDD, en mocht je dat willen aanpassen dan moet dat via Windows
<Salah1> unknown command "find"
<Salah1> of via ubuntu
<timo^> doet me denken aan een Compaq uit '97
<corewillem> bios update ?
<Salah1> maar beiden starten dus niet op
<Salah1> update?
<timo^> die moet je instellen via een Diskette :P
<corewillem> je kan meestal je bios updaten
<corewillem> of usb timo
<corewillem> de meeste laptop's hebben geen diskette meer
<Salah1> diskette poort hebk niet ^^
<timo^> corewillem: het ging over die Compaq
<corewillem> ahjah
<Salah1> toshiba
<timo^> en BIOS updaten moet via CD of USB
<Salah1> a zo
<timo^> en dat werkt niet
<Salah1> die compaq
<trijntje> Salah1: dat is ruim binnen de garantie, ik zou em naar de winkel brengen en doen alsof je een computer noob bent en niet weet waarom i niet meer boot ;)
<Salah1> maar ja, als ze dan zeggen datk het zelf heb gdn
<timo^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077837/ corewillem de logs, lees maar even door dan weet je waar het over gaat ;)
<Salah1> ze bekijken logboek
<corewillem> oke dankje timo
<Salah1> en dan zien ze datk hem zelf verpest heb
<timo^> nou en
<timo^> ze zijn verplicht het op te lossen als het nog binnen garantie is
<timo^> in België
<trijntje> Salah1: nee hoor, garantie gaat volgens mij over wat je van je laptop mag verwachten. En een van de dingen die je mag verwachten is dat je jezelf niet buiten je laptop kunt sluiten
<trijntje> 'redelijkerwijs mag verwachten' etc
<Salah1> owja zo
<Salah1> het is mij toch mooi gelukt :D
<trijntje> voor nederland: http://www.consuwijzer.nl/Ik_wil_advies_over/Elektronica_en_huishoudelijke_apparatuur/Garantie
<rulus> Salah1: dit werkt niet? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077838/
<Salah1> maar garantie is toch dat voor dingen die je niet zelf hebt gdn
<trijntje> ja, maar die bios is echt idioot
<Salah1> hd 1,0? dus met usb erin?
<rulus> jep
<rulus> tenzij je meer dan één hd hebt in je computer?
<Salah1> uhm niet datk weet
<Salah1> alhoewel
<Salah1> er was wel een verschil tussen WINDOWS en DATA
<rulus> dat zijn partities
<timo^> dat zijn partities
<rulus> lolz
<timo^> rulus: ^^
<Salah1> die is door een diebiel in een computer winkel ooit opgedeeld
<trijntje> nee, garantie gaat over wat je redelijkerwijs van een product mag verwachten
<Salah1> o okj
<rulus> eens met trijntje overigens
<Salah1> maar ik ga eerst die code kr proberen vn rulus
<timo^> je mag verwachten dat je niet door een 'per ongeluk' instellinkje je hele laptop niet meer werkt...
<corewillem> inderdaad
<Salah1> unknown command "root"
<Salah1> pff, loser bios
<rulus> ai :(
<Salah1> maar hoe kan dat?
<Salah1> die kent niet eens alle unix codes ofzo?
<jpjacobs> root is ook geen commando
<jpjacobs> wat je wss wil is su of sudo
<rulus> jpjacobs: grub commando
<Salah1> ja sudo, zodat je admin bent ofzoiets
<Salah1> hebk al over gelezen
<jpjacobs> ahja ok
<Salah1> en geprobeert
<jpjacobs> root is inderdaad een grub commando.
<rulus> Salah1: nee, grub heeft eigen commando's, maar blijkbaar is jouw grub een beetje kapot
<Salah1> ja, bij de meesten (op youtube enzo) stond error: no such partition
<Salah1> bij mij staat er error: unknown system
<Salah1> ja, bij de meesten (op youtube enzo) stond error: no such partition,  bij mij staat er error: unknown system
<Maikel> heeft iemand een beetje verstand van de inrichting van /etc/network/devices
<trijntje> Salah1: kan je proberen de pc te booten met F2 ingedrukt houden?
<Salah1> ja
<Salah1> doet niks
<trijntje> ingedrukt ook? De meeste fora zeggen dat dat zou moeten werken, zelfs met fast boot aan
<trijntje> F2 ingedrukt houden, dan op aan knop drukken
<Salah1> dus eerst F2
<Salah1> en dan op aan?
<Salah1> ja dat werkt!!!
<Salah1> woehoew love you
<trijntje> :D
<rulus> !bier trijntje
<Salah1> jup
<Salah1> ik trakteer
<trijntje> kijk, daar doen we het voor ;)
<Salah1> ow
<Salah1> toch niet
<Salah1> mn vga werkt nog steeds niet
<Salah1> kan iemand zeggn blind welke knoppen ik moet drukken?
<Salah1> ofwel reboot ik zelf mn pc
<Salah1> dat zal ik doen
<Salah1> ben ff weg dan
<timo^> er staat ergen een toets
<timo^> met twee schermpjes er op
<timo^> die moet je vaak hebben
<RawChid> Vaak nog icm een functie (Fn) toets toch timo^?
<timo^> ja
<timo^> :)
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Hoe kan ik in een script een foto laten zien?
<lord4163> Ik kan het met eog doen, maar via cron werkt hij dan niet meer?
<lord4163> Dan loopt eog namelijk vast.
<lord4163> Hallo!?
<StefandeVries> Hallo lord4163.
<lord4163> Niemand kan het antwoord geven?
<rulus> wat is de bedoeling precies?
<lord4163> Ik wil een foto weergeven via cron
<rulus> ja maar waarom?
<lord4163> daarom
<lord4163> Kan dat ook nog zonder eog?
<doen> hoi allemaal
<doen> Iemand ervaring met Ubuntu op een Samsung Laptop ?
<OerHeks> Samsung heeft meerdere modellen, wat is je vraag?
<doen> RV711 heb ik en ik lees zo links en rechts dat sommige laptops toch wel problemen hebben dat niet alles werkt
<OerHeks> welke GPU zit daar in?
<doen> Core5
<OerHeks> oke, dat is de cpu, ik bedoel videokaart.
<doen> NVIDIA Gegorce 315M
<doen> GeForce :)
<OerHeks> die zou moeten werken, na driver installatie, dacht ik.
<doen> de drivers worden aangeboden op de leverancier site?
<lepje> Ik heb ubuntu op een samsung laptop:P
<OerHeks> ja ook, maar ubuntu heeft een eigen routine om closed source drivers te downloaden, tiep 'stuurprogramma'  in dash en dan verschijnt er een menu-item
<lepje> Maar daar zit geen I5 in en geen geforce kaart
<OerHeks> zoek altijd eerst in softwarecentre, of in dit geval het menu, voordat je zomaar iets van het inet download.
<lepje> Weet iemand de sneltoets voor werkbladwisselaar?
<doen> oke morgen is D day :)
<doen> ben benieuwd .... :D
<viezerd> de D van ?
<OerHeks> uitzoomen win + s en alt + tab
<lepje> danku win + s was degene die ik zocht:P
<lepje> Ik kan het nooit onthouden
<OerHeks> werkt goed, je kan dan ook vensters slepen naar een ander bureaublad.
<OerHeks> houd win vast, of 2x drukken .. dan krijg je een short-list
<lepje> ik zie het
<lepje> handig
<lepje> Ze denken dus nog wel een beetje aan domme mensen zoals mij
<OerHeks> verder ben ik helemaal waus van HUD, 1x tab drukken en je kan zoeken naar documenten, pagina's en andere acties.
<lepje> Oke
<lepje> Die knopt werkt niet helemaal
<lepje> aha
<lepje> maar die gaat niet zoeken voor mij op het internet
<lepje> Ik ziet het al
<OerHeks> * wat je gezocht hebt
<lepje> Dacht dat het netzoals bij blackberry typen en hij geeft de opties
<lepje> Ik opende hem en zei blackberry kopen
<lepje> maar kreeg niks
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-07
<Axerz> hello
<trijntje> hoi Axerz
<Axerz> ik heb een probleem
<Axerz> ik weet niet of het een ubuntu of een firefox pronleem is, maar als ik nu naar youtube en andere filmpjes kijk zijn alle kleuren veranderd
<Axerz> blauw werd rood, enz
<trijntje> vreemd probleem, misschien kan je flash opnieuw installeren?
<rork> ik heb wel vaker over dat probleem gehoord, maar waar het precies aan lag kan ik me helaas niet herinneren, met google (en chatlogs) zou de oplossing te vinden moeten zijn.
<StefandeVries> Als je rechtsklikt op de Flash player kun je bij de instellingen ervan ergens dr hardwareversnelling uitschakelen.
<StefandeVries> Dat helpt meestal.
<StefandeVries> Axerz ^
<Jeroen__> hallo! ik heb een verbindings probleempje, iemand die me er mee wil helpen?
<jemark_> Jeroen__: ja, wat is het probleem?
<Jeroen__> nou, ik gebruik ubuntu op mijn laptop, en als ik verbinding wil maken met draadloos netwerk blijft hij verbinden en vraagt steeds authenticatie
<Jeroen__> dit id sinds er een wachtwoord op zit
<Jeroen__> is*
<Jeroen__> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<Jeroen__> op dit moment maak ik wel gebruik van draadloos internet, maar via mijn iphone
<Jeroen__> dat werkt dus wel
<jemark_> apart. mogelijk heb je een verkeerd wachtwoord ingesteld. je moet je wep/wpa wachtwoord invullen wanneer er om gevraagd wordt.
<Jeroen__> en klein detail: ik maak gebruik van het netwerk in het cafe onder mij (overlegd). dus ik kan niet bij de router en wachtwoord is goed want al mijn  andere apparaten maken er ook gebruik van
<Jeroen__> heb het zelfde probleem bij mijn vader
<Jeroen__> niet met laptop, maar wel met iphone en pc
<jemark_> Jeroen__: de iPhone gebruik je als een access point en dan kun je wel een draadloze verbinding krijgen of bluetooth?
<Jeroen__> als hotspot ja, netwerkkaart werkt dus goed
<Jeroen__> geen bluetooth of usb.
<jemark_> Jeroen__: ja, inderdaad
<jemark_> Jeroen__: we hoeven het niet te zoeken in je driver/netwerk kaart
<Jeroen__> ok
<jemark_> Jeroen__: ik vind het een vreemd probleem omdat je het ook bij je vader hebt, zeg je.
<Jeroen__> misschien voer ik het wachtwoord onder een verkeerde beveiliging in (wpa, wep wep2 o.i.d.) heb er niet heel veel verstand van
<jemark_> Jeroen__: dat denk ik ook.
<Jeroen__> altijd, (als ik het goed typ) onder wep wpa2 personal
<Jeroen__> het iks ook een bedacht wachtwoord ipv code (sleutel)
<Jeroen__> is*
<jemark_> Jeroen__: kun je wel naar een ander network verbinding maken of nooit geprobeerd?
<jemark_> Jeroen__: behalve je iphone
<Jeroen__> iphone en cafe zijn de enige die ik kan proberen, er zijn meerdere verbindingen maar allemaal beveiligd
<Jeroen__> ik heb even mijn pc aangeslingerd om te kijken naar de eigenschappen daar.
<jemark_> Jeroen__: umm. andere aparaten werken wel naar het cafe access point
<Jeroen__> netwerkverificatie: wpa-psk gegevenscodering: aes . dit is op mijn pc onder windows xp
<Jeroen__> en dan wachtwoord natuurlijk
<Jeroen__> ja. iphone, pc (xp) en ps3
<Jeroen__> en laptop voorheen ook toen onbeveiligd
<Jeroen__> zit hem denk ik toch in het wpa ding, als ik het zo zie. maar dat denk ik
<jemark_> Jeroen__: kun je via je terminal sudo lspci uitvoern en in pastebin.com plakken?
<Jeroen__> zal even proberen
<jemark_> mogelijk ondersteund je laptop wifi geen wpa2 aes
<Jeroen__> hele lijst
<Jeroen__> ok, geplakt in pastebin
<jemark_> ok, je kunt de link hier plakken
<jemark_> Jeroen__: nadat je op submit hebt gedrukt krijg je een link
<Jeroen__> oh ok, zat al te kijken :)
<Jeroen__> http://pastebin.com/jd5kYBQB
<jemark_> Jeroen__: bedankt, ik zoek even op het internet voor een oplossing
<Jeroen__> ok, dankje :)
<Axerz> ok, als ik djardware versnelling probeer uit te schakelen kan ik nergens op klikknen (settings> enable hardware accelaration, maar ik kan er niet op klikken, hij reageert neit)
<jemark_> Jeroen__:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476007
<jemark_> Jeroen__: de oplossing is een andere driver... lees de link maar
<jemark_> Jeroen__: lange instructies maar wel duidelijke stappen
<Jeroen__> dank! ga ik even aan de slag. ik laat wel weten als het wel/niet is gelukt
<jemark_> Jeroen__: als het te lastig is kan ik eventueel met vnc/teamviewver je helpen
<jemark_> Jeroen__: maar hiermee moet het oplossen
<Jeroen__> ok, ga het eerst zelf even doen, vind het wel leuk en leer ik ook weer wat van
<Jeroen__> lukt het niet (goed) dan hoor je het
<jemark_> Jeroen__: ja, inderdaad. laat maar weten of het is gelukt
<jemark_> Jeroen__: is goed
<Jeroen__> ok
<jemark_> Jeroen__: de driver kan niet goed omgaan met TKIP/AES , dus als het cafe alleen AES insteld in hun router kan is het probleem ook al opgelost.
<Jeroen__> ik kan de bestanden niet uitpakken in de home directory. ik kan ook geen wachtwoord invoeren
<Jeroen__> kan dit sudo? oid?
<jemark_> Jeroen__: sorry, ik was er even niet
<Jeroen__> ik heb geen rechten om de bestanden in home uit te pakken. krijg ook geen kans om rechten te geven.alleen foutmelding
<jemark_> Jeroen__: welke foutmelding?
<Jeroen__> Archief niet uitgepakt  U heeft geen rechten om archieven in de map ‘file:///home’ uit te pakken.
<jemark_> hoe heet het bestand?
<jemark_> probleem sudo tar xvjf bestandsnaam in de terminal
<jemark_> a;s het een bz2 bestand is
<Jeroen__> 2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0.tar
<Jeroen__> heb volgens instructies .bz2 weggehaald
<jemark_> ok, doe dan sudo tar xvzf 2010_07_16_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.0.tar
<jemark_> ah, dat staat er maar je kunt tar xvjf doen als je de bz2 niet eraf haalt
<jemark_> terminal openen
<jemark_> cd Downloads als het bestand in je downloads staat
<Jeroen__> ok
<jemark_> en dat sudo tar xvjf bestsandsnaam.tar.bz2
<jemark_> Jeroen__: dan..
<jemark_> Jeroen__: wat zie je dan?
<Jeroen__> volgens mij is t gelukt, even kijken. staat een hele lijst in de terminal met files
<Jeroen__> hij is uitgepakt in de downloads folder
<Jeroen__> hoe kan ik hem in de terminal naar de home folder kopieren? misschien net zo makkelijk
<jemark_> Jeroen__: je verplaatst het , eventueel met de mv commando
<jemark_> Jeroen__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3295/wi-fi-only-connects-when-router-set-to-tkip-but-wont-use-aes
<jemark_> Jeroen__: als je gaat updaten naar 10.10 lost het probleem ook op http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<jemark_> Jeroen__: gewoon anders naar de update manager gaan... ;)
<jemark_> Jeroen__: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-to-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-desktop-and-server.html
<jemark_> Jeroen__: bij 10.10 heb je nog geen Unity...
<Jeroen__> misschien wel net zo makkelijk :) zal hem op mn pc wel even downloaden en branden. lijkt me niet zo tactisch om dat via t-mibile 3g te doen :P
<Jeroen__> oh
<jemark_> Jeroen__: ja, kunt het natuurlijk downloaden en op CD branden, als je de CD er in stopt zal hij vragen of je wil upgraden
<Jeroen__> ok, behoud ik dan alles zoals ik het nu heb? (uiteraard eers een back upje maken)
<jemark_> ja, niet met de CD opstarten natuurlijk maar de CD er in doen wanneer je de laptop hebt opgestart , nadat je bent ingelogd
<jemark_> Jeroen__kijk hier: Upgrading Using he Alternate CD https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/
<jemark_> Jeroen__: het kan niet via de standaard live CD, maar upgrade alleen via de alternate CD
<Jeroen__> ok
<jemark_> Jeroen__: je hebt nu verschilende oplossingen, succes
<Jeroen__> ja, zal even kijken wat ik doe. probeer eerst de driver, anders de update/upgrade
<Jeroen__> ik ga hem toch upgraden naar maverick. en ga nu offline want anders kost dit teveel mobiel internet. ik laat het nog weten als het is gelukt
<jeroen__> jemark_ had jij me nou net geholpen?
<jemark_> Jeeves_: ja
<jemark_> jeroen, sorry ik was er even niet
<Axerz> Hello, ik probeer de hardware accelaration uit te schakelen, maar als ik op dat hokje met het kruijse erin klik bij setting werkt het niet, ik kan ook niet switchen enzo...
<UndiFineD> Axerz, waarom wil je de video driver uitschakelen ?
<UndiFineD> Axerz, en weet je toevallig ook welk merk je gpu hardware is ?
<Axerz> Bij flash player, heel youtube wordt er gestoord van
<Axerz> eerder is mij verteld dat ik het zo moest oplossen
<UndiFineD> bij mijn weten is je video driver geheel niet gerelateerd aan je flash filmpjes op youtube
<Axerz> wait... magisch gezien is het probleem er niet meer, zou die nutteloze serie terminal commands dan toch hebben geholpen? (wow, nu voel ik mij echt zo stupid)
<UndiFineD> heb je je browser opniuw gestart ?
<leorandje> test
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-08
<rimsw> Hallo, is er iemand hier die weet of de Konig WLN 300mbps werkt onder Ubuntu?
<angela_> hoi als ik in de termenal type  /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf word de toegang mij geweigerd hoe kan dat
<Luckiboy> angela_, sudo ervoor zetten
<Luckiboy> in dit geval gksudo gedit
<StefandeVries> En angela_, als je het bestand wilt bewerken gebruik je gksudo gedit /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf
<angela_> heb ik geprobeerd dan zegt hij dat het onbekende opdracht is
<Luckiboy> spatie te weinig? Of een andere typefout
<StefandeVries> Hmm. Wat gebruik je, gewoon Ubuntu?
<angela_> kan
<angela_> misschien
<angela_> zal het nogmaals proberen
<Luckiboy> kopieer anders de opdracht van StefandeVries
<Luckiboy> gksudo gedit /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf
<angela_> dat is  wel gelukt
<angela_> nu is kijken hoe ik he precies moet configureren
<rimsw> hallo kan iemand mij vertellen waar ik de drivers van de Konig wlan 11N USB dongle 300 mbps kan downloaden?
<Luckiboy> rimsw, wordt hij niet automatisch gedetecteerd en gedownload?
<rimsw> nope niet van de schijf en ook niet via de site van Konig
<OerHeks> rimsw, wat is het ID van dat ding? zie: lsusb
<Luckiboy> http://www.konigelectronic.com/nl_nl/1118052 , onder het tabblad downloads? Daar staat ie wel bij volgens mij
<Luckiboy> Naast de afbeeldingen
<rimsw> en die is geschikt voor Ubuntu?
<Luckiboy> Ik weet niet, ik heb zo'n ding zelf niet in huis, maar ik zou zeggen: probeer het eens een keer
<rimsw> geeft nl een aantal opties: o.a. windows7; Linux
<Luckiboy> Linux
<Luckiboy> Ubuntu is een linux distributie
<OerHeks> ik kijk net, die driver is voor kernel 2.4/2.6 ..
<OerHeks> rimsw, wat is het ID van die wifi stick ?
<OerHeks> dat lijkt me handiger om uit te zoeken
<rimsw> ik ben echt een digibeet althans met Ubuntu maar waar kan ik mn ID van de stick vinden?
<Luckiboy> lsusb in de terminal invoeren
<rimsw> arghh lsusb??
<rimsw> en terminal?
<rimsw> ik ben echt net een 1/2 dag bezig met Ubuntu vandaar
<OerHeks> open terminal met ' ctrl + alt + T '
<OerHeks> de opdracht lsusb geeft alle usb apparaten weer, zoek je konig daartussen en knip/plak die zin hier
<OerHeks> de andere opdracht is lspci, maar dat is voor interne apparaten. ( ter info)
<rimsw> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp. Multimedia Card Reader Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0df6:0042 Sitecom Euro
<rimsw> is dit wat je bedoeld?
<OerHeks> nou, niet alles past op 1 zin, dus ik denk dat hij na ID 0df6:0042  Sirecom Eur ... komt
<OerHeks> plak anders de hele output in paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> en geef de url hier.
<rimsw>  WL-345 Wireless USB adapter 300N X3 Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:8172 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8191SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter rimsw@rimsw-System-Product-Name:~$
<rimsw> maar daar zie ik de, ook aangesloten stick van konig niet bijstaan
<rimsw> verd... hoe ik het gedaan heb weet ik niet maar het ding werkt
<rimsw> dank i.i.g. voor jullie hulp! Nu ga k me eerst maar is ff flink inlezen! een week naar t klooster denk ik..
<OerHeks> rimsw, ik ben ook aan het zoeken en lezen, het is in feite een realtek chip, driver kan je vinden op http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<OerHeks> maar ik moet nu weg, hapje eten en ben straks weer terug
<rimsw> dank en eetsmakkelijk
<Helen> Met mijn desktop maak ik via een usb internetcontact. Op deze desktop had ik eerst een dualboot maar dan via "kabel-wifi" om 't zo even te noemen.
<Helen> Nu wil ik draadloos, nee, moet ik draadloos werken en heb ik met de usb stick wel internettoegang via windows, maar niet via ubuntu. Wat gaat er fout en hoe kan ik dat herstellen?
<TopGear> Helen: Pfoe, daar vraag je wat. Wat voor merk stick is het?
<Helen> Ik heb Ubuntu er net weer uit weggeveegd en heb nu ingevuld "eerst uitproberen" en ik heb nu geen internetverbinding in uitproberen..
<TopGear> Wat gebeurt er als je op het netwerkicoon drukt?
<Helen> Het is een Netgear, kan dat verschiul maken?
<TopGear> Netgear, meestal wel goed ondersteunt.
<Helen> Kan ik het op de een of ander manier instellen? In het begin deed het 't wel, maar ik had 2 tb op me pc, vond dat teveel, heb me man er 500 gb uit laten halen en toen had ik geen internet toegang meer.
<TopGear> Huh? Dus je haalde er een hardeschijf uit en toen verdween internet?
<Helen> yep!
<Helen> En wat ik ook doe, winxp heeft wel toegang en ubuntu niet
<TopGear> Kan je Engels?
<Helen> moet ik vpn verbindingen configureren?
<TopGear> Nope.
<Helen> Engels ja,
<TopGear> 2e post in dit topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1830237
<Helen> ok ga ik doen
<TopGear> Top.
<FOAD> Uhm, je vond dat je te veel ruimte had?  Hoe is te veel ruimte een probleem?
<Helen> Het is een pc uit 2003 en door een geheugen van 1 tb erbij te plaatsen werd ie eindeloos langzaam, terwijl ik een ander desktop- Acer - heb uit 2010 die maar 320gb had, dus heeft mijn man die 500 in die Acer ingebouwd
<FOAD> O.
<Helen> Topgear: wat is Ndiswrapper? En wat is een Broadcom-USB-device?? Gaat dit werken op mijn pc? Want ik heb geen broadcom, maar Marvell Yukon. Krijg ik dan geen probleem op winxp?
<TopGear> Helen: Het was toch een Netgear stick?
<Helen> Ja de stick wel, maar de lan is marvell yukon
<Helen> En als ik dit in Ubuntu uitproberen doe, en het werkt, blijft het dan ook als ik de definitieve installatie doe? Of moet ik eerst de definitieve installatie doen?
<Helen> ach stom, kan dit natuurlijk niet in ubuntu uitproberen, want daar heb ik geen verbinding. Dus moet ik het in winxp doen?
<TopGear> Helen: Je moet de software in Ubuntu installeren om de stick werkend te krijgen. Dat zijn drivers.
<Helen> ok ga nog eens proberen
<Helen> Via mijn netbook waar ik wel internetverbinding heb, heb ik op mijn usb stick de pakketten gedownload en gekopieerd naar de pc zonder internet. hoe installeer ik in de terminal? ik moet pakketten deze ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9, and ndisgtk installeren, maar hoe doe ik dat?
<Helen> Het moet volgens de instructie via de terminal
<StefandeVries> Helen, weet je hoe in de terminal naar een map moet gaan?
<Helen> nou eigenlijk niet nee.
<StefandeVries> Oké, kan je die pakketjes naar je homemap verplaatsen? Gewoon even met de muis.
<Helen> ik heb ze in de  download map in de persoonlijke map. bedoel je dat?
<StefandeVries> Da's prima. :)
<Helen> ok
<StefandeVries> Open nu eens een terminal, dan geef ik je nu de commando's waarmee je via de terminal in de Downloadsmap komt:
<StefandeVries> cd && cd Downloads/
<Helen> moet ik dat in de terminal typen?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> En dan uiteraard op Enter drukken.
<Helen> ok momentje
<Helen> bestand of map bestaat niet krijg ik dan
<StefandeVries> Als dat is gelukt kan je de pakketten installeren met:
<StefandeVries> Hmm.
<StefandeVries> Heb je het exact getypt? Of gekopieerd en geplakt?
<StefandeVries> Spaties, hoofdletters, alles goed?
<Helen> ik doe het nog eens, maar volgens mij is het goed, moment
<Helen> ah downloads had ik geen hoofdletter. Nu staat er -/Downloads
<Helen> en nu?
<StefandeVries> Ja, da's goed.
<StefandeVries> En nu:
<StefandeVries> sudo dpkg -i ndis*
<StefandeVries> Dat zou alle pakketten die beginnen met ndis moeten installeren.
<Helen> nu krijg ik: "heb een actie optie nodig
<Helen> wat is een actie optie?
<StefandeVries> Hmm.
<StefandeVries> Probeer eens om de pakketten afzonderlijk te installeren.
<Helen> hoe doe ik dat?
<StefandeVries> Dus eerst sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-common.deb
<StefandeVries> En voor de volgende pakketten verander je de pakketnaam naar de goede.
<Helen> ok moment
<Helen> nu krijg ik een heel verhaal met o.a. "" fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van..en dan de pakketnaam. Kan archief niet benaderen: bestand of map bestaat niet.
<StefandeVries> Dan kan het zijn dat je nog afhankelijkheden mist.
<StefandeVries> Die moet je dan eerst downloaden en installeren.
<Helen> hoe moet ik die downloaden? gewoon weer op mijn usb en dan overbrengen naar de pc zonder internet?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Welke het zijn, weet ik zo niet uit m'n hoofd.
<Helen> maar waar vind ik die?
<StefandeVries> Ook dat weet ik zo niet.
<StefandeVries> En er zijn denk ik weinig mensen hier die het wel weten.
<StefandeVries> OerHeks?
<OerHeks> Yukon .. ik herinner me 1 laptop die dat ook had, daar heb ik een sitecom wifi usb stick gebruikt die herkent word door de kernel.
<Helen> Marvell yukon is de naam van de drivers van mijn vaste lan
<OerHeks> ja, bedraad
<Helen> ''t is toch eigenlijk wel raar dat ik eerst wel internet had met de usb netgear usb en toen mijn man er een harde schijf uitgehaald had (ik hade er eerst 3 in zitten) toen was het internet ook weg.
<Helen> Kan het zijn dat hij de 2 overgebleven schijven nu moet verplaatsen?
<OerHeks> Onlogisch dat dat van invloed is.
<OerHeks> na het verwijderen, ben jij/je man al 1x in de bios geweest ?
<OerHeks> erin, en eruit met opslaan.
 * OerHeks denkt dat oude bios-data dwars kan liggen
<Helen> Bios lukte eerst niet, toen heeft mijn man er een nieuwe batterij in gedaan en met ubcd kon ik daarna weer in de bios komen
<OerHeks> oke, toevallig een compaq ?
<Helen> De desktop bedoel je?
<OerHeks> dan stond de bios info op sector 0 / spoor 0 van die schijf die verwijderd is ... compaq heeft geen bios ram, dit plaatst hij op de hdd. dit vanwege licentie kosten.
<Helen> Nee, ooit gebouwd door een buurjongen die een project nodig had studeerde aan de TU en moest een hoog cijfer scoren
<Helen> Oh de schij bedoel je. Nee die heet maxtor of zo iets
<OerHeks> nee, de pc
<Helen> Nee, de pc is gewoon voor mij gebouwd is geen merk of zo
<Helen> Ik zag in de bios ergens wel staan default settings of zo iets. Moet ik daarnaartoe misschien terug of helpt dat niet?
<OerHeks> Ja, dat kan je doen, maar dan moet je alle settings naloen en weten welke waarden die moeten hebben.
<OerHeks> nalopen*
<Helen> Ik zit nu in de bios en bij het tabblad exit staat: load setup defaults. Zou dat iets helpen?
<OerHeks> om terug te komen op je wifi installatie: ik weet niet hoe je een list maakt van ontbrekende paketten..
<OerHeks> ja, kan je doen, Helen, alleen daarna moet je wel alles nakijken
<Helen> OK. En als ik erachter kom hoe die lijst van ontbrekende paketten gemaakt moet worden, moeten die dan op een usb en dan verplaatst naar de desktop?
<Helen> acpi 2.0 support staat op "NO" hoort dat zo?
<Helen> acpi apic support staat op enabled
<OerHeks> zet maar op yes
<Helen> ok en lan cable status staat op disabled - zo laten?
<Helen> Bij het tabblad advanced staat LAN option ROM op disabled - ook zo laten?
<Helen> En eveneens bij advanced de PCI/PnP settings staat "plug and Play O/S op NO - ook zo laten?
<Helen> Ik heb een primary 3rd en 4th master en slave en geen 2nd, is dat niet raar?
<Helen> Op de 4e zitten de harde schijvenv en op de 3e zit niks terwijl op de primary de dvd ROMs zitten
<OerHeks> lan cable status .. enable? lan rom op disabled. plug en play no.
<OerHeks> je hebt de 2 schijven aan de 2e IDE hangen waarschijnlijk. maar dit is niet desastreus/fout
<OerHeks> netjes zou zijn 1e connector 1 hdd en 1 dvd, 2e 1 hdd en 1 dvd .. dit om het upspinnen van hdd samen en gebruik van 2x dvd samen beter te laten lopen met stroom.
<OerHeks> maar goed, die combi die je nu hebt moet ook werken.
<Helen> ok, ga dit op mijn usb stick zetten en mijn man morgen vragen om de schijven erin te doen zoals het hoort. Intussen heb ik de pc opnieuw opgestart nadat ik in de bios ben geweest, weer de geheime spreuk van stefan = sudo dpkg -i ndis* ingetypt en nu krijg ik een heel verhaal w.o.: ndisgtk is afhankelijk van python-glade2 maar pakket is niet geinstalleerd.
<Helen> installer ik die python net zo?
<Helen> dus sudo dpkg -i python-glade2.deb?
<OerHeks> jups
<FOAD> Geheime spreuk. :)
<OerHeks> een hele rij deb-jes kan je ook met sudo dpkg -i * doen
<OerHeks> ehm, kan je in die desktop geen andere netwerkkaart bijzetten?
<Helen> een wifi kaart bedoel je?
<OerHeks> ja, of gewone bedrade kaart
<Helen> Ja heb ik nog niet aan gedacht. Nee bedraad gaat niet. We zijn even hier in NL, maar wonen nu in Spanje en kunnen daar alleen draadloze ontvangst krijgen. Iedereen eigen satellietje op het dak helaas.
<Helen> We zijn alleen hier om de rest van onze spullen op te halen en zijn met 2 weken weer weg.
<OerHeks> hmm een wifi router als accespoint instellen, zodat je bedraad kan gebruiken?
<Helen> Maar we wonen in een kleine stad, waar zga geen pc spullen te koop zijn, dus wilde ik hier zoveel mogelijkin orde maken.
<OerHeks> grinnik, neem een zooi pc spullen mee om te verkopen :-D
<Helen> Ja, mijn man heeft daar ook al aan gedacht om zo iets te kopen, maar hoe vraag je ernaar en bij wie? Saturn? Dicksons?
<OerHeks> dan kunt u gelijk het ubuntu evangelie uhm,..
<OerHeks> een wifi router die als accespoint ingesteld kan worden?
<Helen> Nou als we de ruimte ervoor hadden, deed ik dat! Iedereen loopt daar erover te klagen, wil je wat dan moet je een uur in de auto naar Alicante
<OerHeks> dat kan vrijwel iedere router tegenwoordig.
<Maikel> helen
<Maikel> waarom koop je dingen niet via internet?
<Helen> hoi Maikel
<Maikel> ik bestel zelfs meuk uit uk/usa/duitsland
<Maikel> bij dealextreme.com zelfs gratis bezorging....world wide
<Helen> Mijn man heeft al voorgesteld om te kijken of Olé (onze provider ons niet zo 1 kan verkopen) Die zijn heel klantvriendelijkm,
<Maikel> maar 1 vraag
<Maikel> waarom hang je je daar aan op?
<Maikel> vind je het eng om iets via internet te bestellen, no offense veel mensen vinden dat nog
<Helen> dealextreme.com en ook in Spanje dus? waaraan hang ik me op?
<Maikel> aan op hangen?
<Helen> Oh nee hoor, heb dat heel lang gedaan, tot mijn creditcard vervalst werd - de schade bleef beperkt gelukkig, maar die heb ik na blokkade opgeheven.
<Maikel> ahhh
<Maikel> nou
<Maikel> dat ken ik dus ook
<Maikel> dus wat ik doe, ik betaal enkel via paypal
<Helen> Doe nu als het nodig is alleen nog maar ideal
<Maikel> of ideal (enkel nederlands) bij paypal is alles gedekt namelijk
<Maikel> + verzekering
<Maikel> Helen: ik bestel nu al meer dan 10 jaar via inet, nog nooit een cc nodig gehad
<Helen> De site van paypal werd een jaar of 6 geleden vervals en zo is mijn creditcard de mist in gegaan.
<Maikel> goed, maar ik heb nog geeneens een cc
<Maikel> je moet 1x iets overmaken en dan weer terugstorten (zoiets) en dan is het goed
<Maikel> of je moet giraal iets overboeken naar hun als het een groot bedrag is
<Helen> ik dus nu ook niet meer hahaha. Mijn man moet wel, want de bank in Spanje eist Visa
<Maikel> tssk
<Maikel> ik weet niet
<Maikel> ik denk dat ik niet genoeg geld verdien voor zoiets
<Helen> In Spanje krijg je dat als je je rekg opent en je wordt verplicht dat ding te gebruiken.
<Maikel> wutt?
<Maikel> verplicht?
<Helen> Maar je krijgt het gratis en hier kost het geld.
<Maikel> ik hoorde van mijn ex (spaanse) van die vage onzin ja
<Maikel> maar iig, doet het niet af aan jou probleem
<Helen> Ja, want als je autom. overboekingen doet en je hebt niet voldoende op je rekg, kunnen ze dat via de visa weer invorderen
<Maikel> jezus
<Maikel> zo hebben ze je
<Helen> Door schade en schande zijn ze daar ook wijzer geworden.
<Maikel> ook makkelijk
<Maikel> breng mensen in de schulden
<Maikel> en ze zullen je slaaf worden voor lange tijd
<Maikel> living on credit o-0
<Helen> Nou, als je gewoon zorgt dat je geen schuld hebt, kan je ok niks gebeuren he?
<Maikel> true, je had die film...zal wel zo'n gekleurde film zijn
<Maikel> moet ik eens op zoeken, living on credit of zoiets van micheal more
<Helen> Ja, er is heel veel armoede in Spanje. Mensen die vroeger geronommeerde banen hadden, zie je nu schichtig rond vuilnisbakken zwerven. Maar...... hoe installeer ik pthon?
<Maikel> Helen: jij was toch diegene met bios en mbr problemen? en if so, zijn die al opgelost?
<Maikel> python?
<Maikel> waarom wil je python?
<Helen> ja en die heb ik nog hihihi. We hebben een Acer, nou die heb ik inmiddels ingepakt, kijk in Spanje wel verder, nu ben ik met een"zelfbouw" desktop bezig, maar die ga ik nu ook maar inpakken en in Spanje verder. Dan heb ik nog een asus laptop, maar die moet ik nog checken of alles het doet. We haden nl het hele jaar alleen onze netbooks mee en de rest stoind hier maar te staan en die willen we nu meenemen.
<Maikel> LOL
<Maikel> ken je dat programma 'mijn man, een klusser'
<Maikel> dit klinkt als 'mijn vrouw, de it'er'
<Maikel> ;-)
<Helen> Omdat ik zonder python geen ndisgtk kan installeren en deze laatste heb ik nodig om mijn wifidrivers aan de gang te krijgen.
<Maikel> maar err
<Maikel> als je zeg maar apt-get install ndisgtk doet
<Maikel> dan pakt ie python toch mee?
<Helen> hihi, ik maag graag roffelen op die dingen en mijn man staat graag in de keuken, doet graag boodschappen e.d. dus ieder wat wils he?
<Maikel> Helen: zelfde dat mijn voormalige vriendin in de bouw werkte
<Maikel> en een keer een leverancier naar mij vroeg ;-)
<Helen> hihi ja van die dingen! Als we visite krijgen zeggen ze: Oh wat heerlijk en kijken mij aan - ik heb 2 linkerhanden in de keuken en gooi ook alles stuk.
<Maikel> maar het spijt mij
<Maikel> ik moet maar eens slapen
<Maikel> het was een lange lange dag
<Helen> btw als ikapt-get etc. doe krijg ik kan de beheersmap niet vergrendelen.
<Helen> Groot gelijk, slaap ze!
<UndiFineD> Helen, je bedoelt dat apt-get install niet werkt ?
<Helen> precies, doet het niet
<UndiFineD> waarschijnlijk is de vorige installatie actie niet goed afgerond
<UndiFineD> probeer eens: dpkg --configure -a
<Helen> moet ik eerst apt-get intypen?
<UndiFineD> nee
<Helen> ok moment
<Helen> krijg ik een rijtje van zinnen met o.a. type dpkg --help - use dselect etc, etc
<UndiFineD> hmmm, kun je me het exacte bericht geven ?
<Helen> momentje dan zet ik het eerst op mijn usb en hevel het op deze pc over
<UndiFineD> paste.ubuntu.com
<UndiFineD> wat betreft de draadloze verbinding in spanje betreft, ik zou gaan voor een wireless router, eentje die bijvoorkeur alvast ipv6 ondersteund
<Helen> als ik dat type krijg ik command not found..
<Helen> Maar dit is het bericht dat ik kreeg: helen@helen-desktop:~$ dpkg -- configure -a  dpkg: error: heb een actie-optie nodig   Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];  Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;  Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;  Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;  Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb file
<UndiFineD> ok
<Helen> Ik heb daar al een wireless router, maar we zijn bang dat die met ubuntu ook niet werkt.
<UndiFineD> lijkt erop dat dpkg niets te doen weet
<OerHeks> ah, "dpkg -- configure -a" heeft 1 spatie te veel ..
<OerHeks> dpkg --configure -a
<UndiFineD> sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock  <-- verwijdert de lock en dan zou apt-get install weer moeten werken
<Helen> oh ok. ik doe het nog eens
<Helen> welke moet ik eerst doen?
<UndiFineD>  dpkg --configure -a
<Helen> ok
<Helen> "deze bewerking kan alleen uitgevoerd worden door de beheerder"krijg ik nu
<UndiFineD> oja ik speel een beetje vals :)
<UndiFineD> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Helen> nu de volgende sudo rm etc...?
<UndiFineD> nee
<Helen> ok
<Helen> dezelfde weer? sudo dpkg....?
<UndiFineD> ja
<UndiFineD> met vals spelen bedoel is dat ik meestal in de shell werk met: sudo su  ,dus als ware ik root
<UndiFineD> en dan vergeet je wel eens dat anderen sudo nodig hebben
<Helen> nu krijg ik: "sudo: rmmsudo: command not found
<Helen> maar werd eerst om mijn password gevraagd
<UndiFineD> ehm rmmsudo ?
<UndiFineD> foutief getypt ofzo ?
<Helen> oh ok, maar dat is voor mij nog hoge school taal hoor!
<Helen> ok, nog een keer
<UndiFineD> sudo dpkg --configure -a <-- levert dat iets op ?
<Helen> nee, ik zet het hele verhaal weer even op de usb
<Helen> moment
<Helen> helen@helen-desktop:~$ dpkg -- configure -a  dpkg: error: heb een actie-optie nodig   Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];  Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;  Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;  Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;  Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;   Options marked [*] produce a lot 
<Helen> Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !  helen@helen-desktop:~$ paste.ubuntu.com  paste.ubuntu.com: command not found  helen@helen-desktop:~$ dpkg --configure -a  dpkg: error: deze bewerking kan alleen uitgevoerd worden door de beheerder  helen@helen-desktop:~$ sudo rmmsudo dpkg ----configure -a  [sudo] password for helen:  sudo: rmmsudo: command not found  helen@helen-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --c
<Helen>  dpkg: vereistenproblemen verhinderen de configuratie van ndisgtk:   ndisgtk is afhankelijk van python-glade2; maar:    Pakket `python-glade2' is niet geïnstalleerd.  dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van ndisgtk (--configure):   vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd  Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:   ndisgtk  helen@helen-desktop:~$ ^C  helen@helen-desktop:~$
<UndiFineD> ok
<UndiFineD> sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Helen> ok
<UndiFineD> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk python-glade2
<Helen> Pakket python-glade2 is niet beschikbaar, hoewel ernaar verwezen wordt door een ander pakket. Mogelijk betekent dit dat het pakket ontbreekt, verouderd is of enkel beschikbaar is van een andere bron. E: Pakket "python-glade2"heeft geen kandidaat voor installatie
<UndiFineD> :/
<UndiFineD> dat is niet wat ik wilde zien
<Helen> moet ik dat in de terminal typen?
<UndiFineD> nee
<Helen> oh ok
<Helen> heb je nog een ander optie?
<UndiFineD> hmmm
<UndiFineD> ja ik heb nog een andere optie
<UndiFineD> cd ~ && mkdir wireless
<UndiFineD> cd wireless
<Helen> zonder sudo?
<UndiFineD> en dan moet je de benodigde pakketten maar downloaden
<UndiFineD> zonder sudo
<UndiFineD> vervolgens:
<UndiFineD> uname -a
<UndiFineD> draai je een 32bits ubuntu of een 64bits ?
<Helen> 32 bits
<UndiFineD> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-main-i386/ndisgtk_0.8.5-1_i386.deb.html
<Helen> als ik op de link klik krijg ik dan pakketten te zien die ik moet downloaden?
<UndiFineD> daar staan een aantal requires pakketten
<Helen> voor ik dat doe, het laatste dat er nu staat is: ~/wireless$ is dat ok?
<UndiFineD> je kunt ze vanuit de shell downloaden door
<UndiFineD> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndisgtk/ndisgtk_0.8.5-1_i386.deb
<UndiFineD> ja dat is ok
<UndiFineD> en ook juist de bedoeling, want daar kun je mooi deze pakketten verzamelen
<UndiFineD> en de volgende is
<UndiFineD> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.57-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Helen> als ik op de 2e link klik krijg ik een bestand dat ik op de usb moet opslaan, klopt?
<UndiFineD> klopt
<UndiFineD> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pygtk/python-glade2_2.24.0-3_i386.deb
<UndiFineD> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pygtk/python-gtk2_2.24.0-3_i386.deb
<Helen> en nu met de stick naar de ander pc?
<Helen> Die bestanden in de downloadmap doen in persoonlijke map?
<UndiFineD> ja
<UndiFineD> en dan word het
<Helen> En van daaruit installeren? Maakt de volgorde wat uit?
<UndiFineD> in de directory zitten
<Helen> dus niet in download maar in home?
<UndiFineD> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk_0.8.5-1_i386.deb ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.57-1ubuntu1_i386.deb python-glade2_2.24.0-3_i386.deb python-gtk2_2.24.0-3_i386.deb
<UndiFineD> waar je de bestanden maar zet
<UndiFineD> bijv in de wireless map zoals je net aanmaakte
<Helen> kan ik dit met knippen en plakken allemaal zo hier overnemen?
<UndiFineD> heb je de bastanden daar op de computer staan ?
<UndiFineD> en zit je in de directory waar die bestanden staan
<UndiFineD> dan kun je die sudo apt-get install regel zo overnemen
<Helen> die bestanden heb ik met knippen en plakken al op de desktop overgebracht
<Helen> ja ik zit in de dir waar die mappen staan
<UndiFineD> dus je shell prompt is ~/Desktop$
<Helen> Dus niet plakken in de terminal wat je hierboven schreef?
<UndiFineD> ja dat kan dan
<Helen> bedoel je met shell prompt de terminal?
<UndiFineD> je
<UndiFineD> ja
<UndiFineD> ls kan je vertellen of die bestanden in je directory te zien zijn
<Helen> shell prompt staat alleen helen@helen
<Helen> Ik krijg bij ndisgtk kan niet voldoen aan afhankelijkheid: python-glade2
<Helen> ndiswrapper is zojuist nu wel geinstalleerd
<Helen> ndiswrapper common is nu ook geinstalleerd
<Helen> probeer ndisgtk nog eens
<Helen> doet het niet, maar zal ik opnieuw opstarten en kijken wat er dan gebeurt?
<Helen> als ik in de terminal typ: "sudo apt-get install ndigtk_0.8.5-1i386.deb" dan krijg ik: "kon geen enkel pakket vinden bij regex ndisgtk
<Helen> Wat betekent: "kon geen enkel pakket vinden bij regex ndisgtk"?
<UndiFineD> sorry, ik was even de vaatwasser vullen
<UndiFineD> als je "ls -Al" typt, zie je dan de bestanden die je eerder hebt gedownload ?
<UndiFineD> sudo dpkg -i ndisgtk_0.8.5-1_i386.deb ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.57-1ubuntu1_i386.deb python-glade2_2.24.0-3_i386.deb python-gtk2_2.24.0-3_i386.deb
<UndiFineD> ik dacht dat het wel kon met apt-get, maar dat gaat blijkbaar niet goed
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-01
<wolfez> Hallo
<Wobbo> Wat mis ik toch...? Waarom start Empathy niet automatisch aan? En hoe krijg ik dat tegenwoordig aan? Bij Ubuntu Classic (alle jaren lang), was daar een tool voor.
<wolfez> Hoi
<edje> welke versie van ubuntu kan op mijn oude acer aspire 2010 labtop?
<Luckiboy> edje: Ik denk dat de hoofdversie iets te zwaar voor je laptop is, ik denk dat je het beste Xubuntu kan proberen.
<edje> ok thanks lukiboy
<hapee_> overigens Lubuntu is ook best aardig voor lichtere pc's
<ynze> goeden... een kort berichtje.
<Luckiboy> Hoi ynze.
<ynze> hoi Luckiboy.
<Timo> Dag ynze.
<ynze> He Timo!
<ynze> Binnenkort (paar weekjes) ga ik verhuiizen.
<ynze> -i
<ynze> dan maak ik gebruik van een andere inernetverbinding, maar
<Timo> En je vroeg je af of wij een verhuiswagen kunnen regelen?
<Timo> Oh.
<Timo> Vertel ;)
<ynze> hahahaaha nou...?/
<ynze> Zijner zaken of gegevens die ik moet bewaren of opslaan?
<Timo> Op je computer?
<ynze> Mijn voriged ervaringen waren dat de nieuwe vebinding e.e.a. ha
<ynze> bv,
<ynze> Is er iets waar rekening mee te houden is?
<ynze> (internetprvider kennende)
<Timo> Welke ISP heb je nu?
<ynze> Tele2
<Timo> Daar heb ik geen ervaring mee, maar ik weet van KPN dat je ze na de verhuizing nog even achter de broek aan moet zitten.
<Timo> 't Is nu al 3 keer voorgekomen dat bij iemand 'Iets verkeerd in het systeem stond'.
<ynze> Was een aanbiedng van van allen
<Timo> Alles in 1 pakket?
<Timo> En heb je dat nu ook?
<ynze> ja
<Timo> Of is het gewoon helemaal nieuw?
<ynze> werkt goed.
<ynze> dan is het bij iemand anders aansluiten. Mijn pc dus
<Timo> Hm, ik denk dat als je contact hebt gehad en zij een verhuizing gaan regelen je zelf niets meer kunt doen, behalve hopen.
<Timo> Aan je pc hoef je niets te veranderen.
<ynze> ok, ik start HOPEN! LOL
<Timo> Kabeltje erin prikken en ready to go.
<ynze> Eee pc 901...
<Timo> *Wachtwoordje intikken dan.
<ynze> ja, voor de verbinding...
<Timo> Ervan uitgaande dat je je router meeneemt.
<ynze> ja, router gaan mee.
<Timo> Ik denk dat het gewoon helemaal goed gaat komen ;)
<ynze> Maar is een wat oudere zonder draadloos verbinding
<Timo> Geen probleem, toch?
<ynze> dat niet nee, alleen zijn daar de verbindingen gelimiteerd to 2.
<Timo> Verklaar je nader.
<ynze> Komtt wel een of ander apparaatje waar nu a aan gewerkt wordt, voor een draadloze verbinding.
<ynze> De oude router kent geen draadloos
<Timo> Maar wat is nu even concreet je vraag?
<ynze> zijn er dingen die ik moet weten voor de verhuizing?
<ynze> of gewoon HOPEN?
<ynze> lol
<Timo> Naast wat je nu al hebt geregeld, nee.
<ynze> ok
<Timo> En veel geluk in je nieuwe stulpje ;)
<ynze> Als ik de nieuw verbinding gebruik zal ik het laten weten.
<Timo> Prima :)
<ynze> Tis de goedkoopste van Heerhugowaard...
<ynze> ieder geval dank!!
<edje> heb daar straks xumbutu geinstalleerd maar geeft problemen met paswoord.
<edje> soms wil hij het kennen soms niet
<stoomboot> Hallo, wie kan me helpen. Had Ubuntu naast XP geinstalleerd. Maar nu wil ik de zaak terugzetten. Windows start wel op en in de biosfase worden alle drives wel gezien, maar ik kan de bootsector niet herstellen omdat fixboot dan toch weer geen schijven ziet waar mijn windows op staat.
<NoirX> hoi
<JanC> oi!
<Fermata> o/
<FOAD> Kletspraat graag alleen in -offtopic.
<NoirX> kent iemand een eenvoudige goede boek voor c++
<warddr> NoirX: problem solving with c++
<NoirX> warddr ok
<JanC> NoirX: als je Engels goed genoeg is kan je dat misschien best ook eens in ##programming of ##c++ vragen
<warddr> wel enkel engels
<NoirX> ik word geadviseerd het boek van de ontwerper van c++ te lezen, "The C++ programming language", redelijk te volgen
<JanC> eh, dat is het boek waarin de ontwerper in het voorwoord schrijft dat hij het zelf niet helemaal begrijpt, toch?  :)
<NoirX> hehehe
<JanC> om de basis van C++ te leren lijkt me dat geen goed boek trouwens
<JanC> als naslagwerk is het zeker wel nuttig
<NoirX> eigenlijk het lukt me om tc++pl boek te begrijpen, redelijk, beter dan het boek van ontwerper van C
<NoirX> oh ok
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-02
<daantjerahanra> ik heb een vraag
<daantjerahanra> ?
<Fermata> Dat kan.  Stel 'm eens. :)
<daantjerahanra> Okwe
<daantjerahanra> Ik wou vragen of ik een concept met Ubuntu kon delen
<daantjerahanra> Ik heb er een half jaar aan zitten ontwerpen en heb zelfs een bussinesplan geschreven
<daantjerahanra> ik ben in contact gekomen met heel veel investeerders en heb daardoor heel erg veel zakkelijk kennis voor een jongen van mijn leeftijd
<daantjerahanra> Ik heb een visie voor Ubuntu dat erg innovatief is
<daantjerahanra> en dat een nieuwe wereld opent voor mensen en bedrijven
<daantjerahanra> het is een applicatie die het potentieel van mensen en bedrijven realiseer
<Fermata> Oke.
<daantjerahanra> en ik wou het graag verder toelichten aan Ubuntu omdat op jullie site staat dat jullie open staan voor creatieve ideeen
<daantjerahanra> Ik zou graag mijn visie willen delen met Ubuntu en ik weet 100% dat mijn visie Ubuntu zal inspireren tot een nieuwe versie
<Fermata> Wij zijn "slechts" de Nederlandse afdeling van Ubuntu, we hebben geen invloed op de besluitvorming.
<Fermata> We kunnen je uiteraard wel doorverwijzen naar de goede plek.  Hoe is je Engels?
<daantjerahanra> redelijk
<daantjerahanra> ik kan wel redelijk engels
<Fermata> In het kanaal #ubuntu kan je beter terecht.
<daantjerahanra> Kan ik dat op de site vinden
<daantjerahanra> van ubuntu.com
<Fermata> http://community.ubuntu.com/ -- hier zou je kunnen starten.
<daantjerahanra> Oke bedankt voor je hulp en de moeite
<daantjerahanra> goedendag
<Fermata> Graag gedaan. :)
<daantjerahanra> Ik heb nog een vraag
<daantjerahanra> ?
<Fermata> Ja, ga je gang hoor. :P
<daantjerahanra> Het is een beetje onduidelijk hoe ik een chat moet beginnen  met irc council
<daantjerahanra> Ik heb #Ubuntu gevonden alleen contact met #Ubuntu is een beetje onduidelijk
<Luckiboy> daantjerahanra: Ik denk dat je in #ubuntu-irc moet zijn om de irc council te spreken.
<Luckiboy> Of bedoel je freenode? In dat geval: #freenode
<daantjerahanra> oke ik zal kijken
<daantjerahanra> Ik ben nou https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council hier
<daantjerahanra> en waar moet ik nu op drukken
<daantjerahanra> ??
<daantjerahanra> :?
<Luckiboy> Om wat te doen?
<daantjerahanra> om met hem te chatten
<Timo> Typ in: /join #ubuntu-irc
<Luckiboy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam -> Onderaan onder het kopje "meet us".
<Timo> En als je een beetje serieus genomen wilt worden daar zou ik die overdaad aan vraagtekens weglaten ;)
<daantjerahanra> ;)
<daantjerahanra> Hoelang werken jullie al bij Ubuntu
<daantjerahanra> ?
<Timo> Nouja, werken bij...
<Fermata> Wij werken hier niet
<Luckiboy> Werken, werken... Zo zou ik het zelf niet noemen.
<Fermata> Wij zijn "gewone" mensen die wat bijhobby'en of vrijwilligen.
<Timo> Ik gebruik het sinds 2008 en ben sinds 2011 actief betrokken bij de community, mocht je dat bedoelen. Verder wat Fermata zegt.
<daantjerahanra> Bedankt voor jullie hulp
<daantjerahanra> !!
<daantjerahanra> Fijne dag verder!
<Fermata> o/
<Timo> Hetzelfde daantjerahanra!
<Luckiboy> Geen probleem, zelfde. :)
 * Timo is zijn muisaanwijzer kwijt
<Timo> Ah, ja, op het andere scherm. Ik moet beter leren kijken.
<Fermata> Daar heeft Ubuntu toch iets voor.
<Timo> Ohja?
<Timo> Kubuntu ook?
<FOAD> Hup Ubuntuwerkers, weer aan de slag.  Ik betaal jullie niet voor niets.
<Timo> XD
 * Timo gaat weer snel aan het werk.
<FOAD> :)
<Luckiboy> FOAD: Ik wil loonsverhoging.
<Luckiboy> :P
<FOAD> Prima.
<FOAD> Ik verdubbel je uurloon.
<Fermata> w00t, twee keer niks.
<Timo> Pff, da's drie twee keer niks.
<Timo> *knal*
<Timo> Er zijn twee mogelijkheden nu: Of er is iets omgevallen op m'n kast, of er is een elco geknald in m'n cd speler.
<Fermata> Of je bespreekt dit even in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;)
<Timo> Goed plan, niet gelet op het kanaal :P
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<NoirX> hoi
<lordievader> Hey NoirX
<NoirX> hoe is het lordie
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, hoe is het met jou? NoirX
<NoirX> gaat goed, bezig c++ te leren
<NoirX> :)
<lordievader> Succes.
<NoirX> bedankt
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-03
<wolfez> Hallo
<wolfez> Ik heb mijn usb in de computer, het usb lampje knippert, maar hij word niet gevonden?
<Fermata> Wat zou erop moeten staan?
<wolfez> Fermata: Debian
<wolfez> Fermata: Maar de komputer ziet de usb helemaal neit
<wolfez> en het  lampje knippert wel
<Fermata> Installeer het programma GParted eens en kijk wat erop staat.
<wolfez> Fermata: Daar vind ie hem ook niet
<wolfez> windows ziet hem
<wolfez> alleen dan moet ik hem formateren\
<wolfez> en zegt ie:
<wolfez> Schijf is tegen schrijven beschermd
<Fermata> Debain als installer of Debian als installed system op de stick?
<wolfez> installer
<wolfez> Maar de bios ziet de usb ook neit
<wolfez> de bios doe thet niet eens met usb erin
<Fermata> En hoe heb je de stick gemaakt?
<Fermata> Vanuit Ubuntu?
<wolfez> Fermata: Met unetbootin
<Fermata> Maar met Ubuntu?
<wolfez> Fermata: Ja
<Fermata> Probeer het eens met dd.
<Fermata> Dat werkt vaak beter.
<wolfez> Fermata: Ja maar de computer kan de usb bniet vinden
<wolfez> ubuntu ook niet meer
<wolfez> de usb is onzichtbaar
<Fermata> Hij verschijnt ook niet in lsusb?
<wolfez> nee
<wolfez> geloof het niet
<Fermata> Test dat eens.
<wolfez> ik geef jue de output
<Fermata> Als hij niet verschijnt is-e gewoon fysiek kapot.
<Fermata> Output graag via paste-iets.
<wolfez> http://pastie.org/8106242
<Fermata> Haal nu de stick eruit, en draai lsusb nog eens.
<wolfez> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 13fe:4100 Kingston Technology Company Inc. die is weg
<Fermata> Dat is dus je stick.
<Fermata> Een Kingstonstick.
<Fermata> Hij wordt dus zeker nog wel herkend. ;)
<Fermata> Dan moet je er met dd de iso van Debian opnieuw naar toe kunnen schrijven.
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Fermata> Hallo lordievader.
<wolfez> Fermata: Hpe?
<wolfez> *Hoe?
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het ermee?
<Fermata> wolfez: daartoe zou je moeten uitvinden welke /dev/sdX je stick is.
<Fermata> Dan kan ik je verder helpen.
<Fermata> dd is namelijk *geen* licht spul als je het verkeerd gberuikt.
<Fermata> Prima lordievader.  Met jou
<lordievader> Fermata: Gaat ook lekker :)
<wolfez> Fermata: kaan het: /dev/sda1 zijn?
<Fermata> Nee.
<Fermata> Dat is je harde schijf.
<Fermata> In GParted zou hij moeten verschijnen.
<lordievader> Met fdisk kun je heel makkelijk uitvinden welke je usbstick is.
<wolfez> Fermata: http://pastie.org/8106251 dit krijg ik via "mount"
<Fermata> Hij is niet gemount, dus daar heb je niks aan.
<wolfez> Fermata: fdisk en dan?
<Fermata> Dat stelde ik niet voor.
<Fermata> lordievader: ? :P
<wolfez> lordievader: Fdisk en dan?
<wolfez> Fermata: Hoe moet ik de usb vinden?
<lordievader> Je haalt de stick eruit, draait "sudo fdisk -l", prakt hem er weer in en draait fdisk nog een keer en kijkt wat het verschil in output is.
<Fermata> Ah ja, als root.
<Fermata> Als gewone gebruiker komt er niet veel uit.
<wolfez> lordievader: Geen verschil in output
<lordievader> wolfez: Wordt ie herkent door udev?
<wolfez> lordievader: udev?
<wolfez> er staat wel een extended bij?
<wolfez> /dev/sda2
<lordievader> wolfez: Haal de stik eruit, draai "sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev" en prak hem erin.
<lordievader> Brb
<Fermata> sda2 is 'm niet.
<Fermata> Da's je HDD.
<wolfez> tuxer@WolfeZ:~$ sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev
<wolfez> sudo: unable to resolve host WolfeZ
<wolfez> monitor will print the received events for:
<wolfez> UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing
<wolfez> lordievader: En nu
<wolfez> ?
<Fermata> lordievader is brb, zoals hij zei op 12:18.
<wolfez> Fermata: O niet gezien
<wolfez> Fermata: Weet jij het?
<Fermata> Nee, dan had ik je wel verder geholpen. ;)
<wolfez> Ik vraag het wel op #debian
<lordievader> wolfez: Nadat je het commando uitvoert plug je je stick in.
<Fermata> #debian-nl is Nederlandstalig, overigens.
<wolfez> lordievader: Geeft excakt het zelfde
<wolfez> Fermata: Ja maar die is "dood"
<wolfez>  Kan het misschhien aa mn firewall liggen?
<Fermata> Nee.
<wolfez> Oke
<lordievader> wolfez: Als je stick door udev wordt herkent zal er output komen als je hem inplugt. Anders wordt de stick op hardware level niet herkent.
<Fermata> Tenzij je alles van lokaal naar lokaal blokkeert.
<wolfez> lordievader: Ja maar hij werd net wel herkend toch Fermata
<Fermata> lordievader: lsusb herkent de stick wel.
<wolfez> lordievader: En windows herkend hem ook
<lordievader> Dan zou udev hem ook wel moeten herkennen. Wat is het probleem eigenlijk? --Ben te lui om backlog te lezen--
<wolfez> lordievader: pastie.org/8106294#15
<wolfez> regel 15 is de usb
<Fermata> De stick wordt ingeplugd maar verschijnt niet.
<Fermata> Ah, /dev/sdb
<Fermata> Oke, heb je iso van Debian nog op je pc staan?
<wolfez> Fermata: Ja
<Fermata> Oke, cd naar de map toe.
<Fermata> dan:
<lordievader> Automount werkt niet?
<Fermata> sudo dd if=debian.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4k
<wolfez> Fermata: debian iso is de nam van de iso he?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Maar hoe die bij jou heet weet ik niet.
<wolfez> dd: opening `/dev/sdb': Read-only file system
<Fermata> Dan is-ie in Windows niet goed geunmount geworden.
<wolfez> Fermata: En nU?
<Fermata> Laat Windows hem formatteren, en dan dd in Linux.
<wolfez> Fermata: Windows zegt het zwelfde
<Fermata> Oh.
<Fermata> Lekker dan.
<wolfez> niet echt :(
<wolfez> oeps
<wolfez> oeps
<Fermata> wb
<wolfez> Fermata: En nu?
<wolfez> thanks
<wolfez> Maar wat te doen?
<Fermata> Geen idee verder.
<wolfez> wacht misschi4n mount /dev/sdb?
<Fermata> /dev/sdb is geen mountbare partitie.
<Fermata> Dat zou dan /dev/sdb1 moeten zijn, op z'n minst.
<wolfez> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mta
<Fermata> Helaas.
<wolfez> was te proberem..
<lordievader> Fermata: Wat wil die wolfez nou eigenlijk?
<Fermata> Goede vraag.
<lordievader> Misschien is dat handig om eerst te weten...
<Fermata> Het vragen heeft nooit zin bij 'm.
<lordievader> Helaas is dat maar al te waar :(
<wolfez> lordievader: Wat was dat udev commando
<lordievader> wolfez: Voordat we verder gaan is het handig dat je vertelt wat je nou eigenlijk van plan bent.
<wolfez> lordievader: Ehhm ik wil graag weer bestanden op en af mn usb kunnen zetten
<lordievader> Dat is alles? Waarom was je dan samen met Fermata bezig om via dd een debian image erop te zetten?
<wolfez> lordievader: Om dat het eerst n usb was waar ik debian op wou]
<Fermata> En nu wil je iets anders?
<wolfez> Fermata: Ik wil in elk geval op mn usb
<wolfez> lordievader: Als dat "alles" is. Hoe moet ik het dan doen?
<lordievader> wolfez: Ik ga er even vanuit dat de usbstick dezelfde dev heeft gekregen als net: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<wolfez> lordievader: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<wolfez> lordievader: Dus wat was dat udev commando
<lordievader> Daar was ik al bang voor.
<lordievader> sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev
<wolfez> wachten
<wolfez> wacten
<lordievader> wolfez: Je weet dat het een monitor is?
<wolfez> ?
<lordievader> Je kunt wachten tot je een ons weegt, het process zal nooit uit zichzelf sluiten.
<wolfez> oh oke
<wolfez> nog geen resultaat
<wolfez> lordievader: Geen resultaatr?
<lordievader> wolfez: Heb je uberhaupt je usbstick eruit gehaald en weer ingeplugt?
<wolfez> lordievader: Heb nu resultaat
<wolfez> lordievader: http://pastie.org/8106382
<lordievader> wolfez: Euhmm wat moet ik met je output?
<wolfez> is het /dev/sdb?
<lordievader> wolfez: Staat nergens.
<wolfez> lijn 42
<wolfez> lordievader: daat staat /dev/sdb
<lordievader> Action: remove
<wolfez> lordievader: Waar staat ie dan
<lordievader> Zou ergens tussen de "Action: add" moeten staan. Maar de manier met fdisk is eenvoudiger.
<wolfez> DEVNAME=/dev/bus/usb/001/005
<wolfez> Bij nieuwe output :D
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Fermata> Hallo lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey Fermata
<wolfez> Kan je n ubuntu mini uiteindelijk n gui van maken?
<JanC> wolfez: sure
<JanC> de mini is gewoon een install-cd waar geen pakketten op staan behalve het absoluut noodzakelijk, dus je moet alles van het internet downloaden ipv CD, USB stick, etc.
<JanC> verder is er geen verschil met de alternate install CD
<JanC> s/geen/weinig/
<lordievader> wolfez: sudo apt-get install (k)ubuntu-desktop, o.i.d.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-04
<wolfez> Mogguh
<wolfez> hoi
<exalt> Hoi
<wolfez> hey exalt
<wolfez> Heeft iemand ervaring met vitrualboxes??
<exalt> wolfez: ja hoor
<wolfez> exalt: mooi
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<JasperCoenraats> is er een Gimp-expert aanwezig?
 * OerHeks heeft wel verstand van DarkTable
<NoirX> hoi
<Deceptor> Anyone online ;)
<Deceptor> ik krijg deze error: Sorry, Command-not-found has crashed!
<OerHeks> hoe ziet de voledige error eruit? plak in paste.ubuntu.com
<Deceptor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5844918/
<Deceptor> dat was m eigenlijk volledig ;)
<OerHeks> locale probleem denk ik > http://blog.suxx.pl/2013/04/why-is-command-not-found-crashing.html
<OerHeks> en zie deze antwoorden >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205378/unsupported-locale-setting-fault-by-command-not-found
<Deceptor> wut locatie dingetje...
<OerHeks> locales = taal en land instelling
<Deceptor> its works :D
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-05
<Danilo> hallo
<Danilo> is er iemand
<Luckiboy> Hoi Danilo.
<Fermata> Dan niet he.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<linse> Goeie morge
<OerHeks> zo, weer eens ubuntu geinstalleerd, en het bevalt me helemaal niet :-D
 * OerHeks prutst kubuntu op een usb voor installatie
<Gotiniens> kubuntu is toch ubuntu :P
<OerHeks> Ja en nee. dat unity gedoe is niks voor mij
<OerHeks> en usb creator blijft op 44% hangen, grumble
<wolfez> Hallo
<wolfez> Ik heb ubuntu desktopp
<wolfez> op mn oude pc
<wolfez> Kan ik unity(de gui) ook volledig verwijderen
<wolfez> ?
<exalt> wolfez: wil je gewoon de cmd versie?
<wolfez> exalt: Laat eerst maar
<wolfez> de server doet het niet meer...
<lordievader> Hey wolfez
<wolfez> hey lordievader
<wolfez> lordievader:Kan je helpen met ssh?
<lordievader> wolfez: Wellicht.
<wolfez> Want hij deed het en nu ineens niet meer
<wolfez> lordievader: Oke
<wolfez> :
<wolfez> Ik heb op mn oude laptop ubuntu
<wolfez> ik wil daar n ssh server op
<wolfez> Dit was gelukt
<wolfez> maar omdat die altjd aan moet staan
<wolfez> wou ik de gui weg
<wolfez> en nu  doet ssh het ineens niet mee
<wolfez> r
<wolfez> lordievader: ssh tuxer@192.168.0.115
<lordievader> wolfez: Kun je iets duidelijker zijn? Heb je logs door gespit?
<wolfez> Nee?
<wolfez> lordievader: ik ben hier heel nieuw me!
<wolfez> ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.115 port 22: Connection timed out
<wolfez> Dat is de error
<lordievader> wolfez: Klinkt als een firewall. (Of de sshd draait niet.)
<wolfez> lordievader: Hoe start ik sshd?
<lordievader> wolfez: Hier vergeet je een stap, je stelt eerst een hypothese op (sshd draait niet), dan ga je die controleren (sudo service ssh status) en dat trek je een conclusie.
<wolfez> sshd unreconized service
<lordievader> wolfez: Lees eens goed ;)
<exalt> wolfez: lordievader heeft je net een tip gegeven
<exalt> lol
<wolfez> oh grapje
<wolfez> lordievader: ssh start running, process 1089
<lordievader> wolfez: Dus je volgende hypothese? (Want de hypothese 'sshd draait niet' is niet waar)
<wolfez> lordievader: Oke
<wolfez> Dus is het n firewall of poort 22 is dicht?
<lordievader> wolfez: Dat is inderdaad een hypothese. Hoe ga je dit controleren?
<wolfez> lordievader: Denk ik
<wolfez> IDK
<wolfez> Want heb er niks aan verandrd
<wolfez> sudo service firewall status??
<wolfez> lordievader: ZO?
<lordievader> wolfez: Hoe configureer je een firewall?
<wolfez> ah
<wolfez> ufw staat aan
<wolfez> (de firewall)
<lordievader> (ufw is niet de firewall) Maargoed je zit op het juiste spoor, hoe kijk je met ufw of poort 22 open is?
<wolfez> lordievader: Dat weet ik niet?
<wolfez> Maar de ssh is alleen voor binnen huis
<wolfez> dus dan kunnen alle pooorten toh wel open?
<lordievader> wolfez: Heb je de man page van ufw gelezen? Staat het vast in.
<wolfez> sudo ufw disable?
<wolfez> lordievader: Dan staat ie uit
<wolfez> dus dan moet ie het toch doen?
<lordievader> Om het heel lullig te zeggen, moet je de stappen die ik net heb genoemd hebben doorlopen voordat je het hier vraagt. Mensen houden er niet van als het lijkt alsof je er geen moeite in hebt gestoken.
<lordievader> wolfez: En nee daarmee zet je de firewall volledig uit. Dat is niet echt wat je wilt.
<wolfez> lordievader: Oke
<wolfez> (Hij doet het wer)
<Danny_> hallo
<Danny_> wie kan mij helpen
<Danny_> met ubuntu
<lordievader> Hey Danny_, stel je vraag. Wellicht kunnen wij je helpen.
<Danny_> ik heb het programma net nieuw
<Danny_> en wil een spel spelen met mijn zoon maar hij geeft op alles error aan
<Danny_> had ook al last met youtube
<Danny_> maar dat is inmiddels verholpen
<Danny_> met de goede download
<lordievader> Danny_: Welk spel probeer je te spelen?
<Danny_> medal of honor
<Danny_> een oud spel uit 2002 geloof ik
<exalt> Danny_: allied assault ?
<Danny_> ja
<Danny_> helemaal
<Danny_> maar hij wil hem niet installeren
<Danny_> hetzelfde probleem met een ander spel
<exalt> ik draai dat gewoon lekker op windows, er is een linux installer geweest maar die is geschreven voor een hele oude versie van ubuntu (met gtklib 1.5 afhankelijkheid ofzo)
<Danny_> maar dat is het probleem ik heb geen windows, zo heb ik de laptop gekocht
<Danny_> ubuntu heel fijn maar wel veel problemen
<Danny_> maargoed ik ben een leek
<exalt> probeer je de spellen te installeren door het schijfje in de laptop te steken en op het exe bestand te klikken ?
<Danny_> ja
<exalt> Oke. dat gaat niet werken
<Danny_> heb je een oplossing
<exalt> EXE bestanden zijn specifiek voor windows, op ubuntu werkt dat niet
<Danny_> dat is lastig want veel software is gericht op windows
<Danny_> ook bijvoorbeeld poker spellen online
<exalt> verschillende oplossingen maar ik denk dat het voor u het prettigst is gewoon ergens een windows xp of windows 7 op de kop te tikken
<Danny_> en dan ubuntu verwijderen?
<exalt> inderdaad dan de windows in plaats van ubuntu installeren
<exalt> en jezelf voortaan iets beter laten informeren over de software
<Danny_> want waar is ubuntu goed voor eigenlijk
<Danny_> ?
<Danny_> in vergelijking met windows
<exalt> met ubuntu is bijna alles mogelijk wat ook voor windows mogelijk is
<exalt> maar
<exalt> de software voor windows kan niet werken op een linux besturings systeem en visa versa
<exalt> er zijn ook linux poker games bijvoorbeeld
<Danny_> ik heb wel vernomen dat ubuntu veiliger is dan windows
<Danny_> is dat correct?
<exalt> Kijk das heel simpel, momenteel staat windows op 96% van alle computer en linux op 1%...
<exalt> als jij een virus zou maken bij welk besturings systeem heb je dan het meeste profijt
<Danny_> dus bankzaken, persoonlijke gegevens, etc zijn hier veel veiliger want neem aan dat de meeste heckers zich focusen op windows
<OerHeks> medal of honor zou het moeten doen >> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=882&iTestingId=78348
<exalt> OerHeks: ik heb het geprobeert... niet aan beginnen
<exalt> ^ draai het niet voor niets op windows
<Danny_> werkt dat niet
<exalt> Danny_: dat het veiliger is klopt inderdaad
<Danny_> ok top, niet dat ik nog veiligheid nodig heb die glorie is al vergaan hahaha maar toch fijn om te weten
<OerHeks> en Play On Linux scriptjes  ? http://www.playonlinux.com/en/commentaires-1131.html
<exalt> Danny_: er bestaat een stuk software genaamt Wine dat windows instructies kan begrijpen... in princiepe zou het daarme moeten kunnen, maar mij is het niet gelukt
<exalt> ff kijken OerHeks
<exalt> OerHeks:
<exalt> Medal of Honor: Allied Assault War Chest !=
<exalt> Medal of Honor: Allied Assault
<Danny_> The address wasn't understood deze melding krijg ik
<exalt> err stomme enter
<OerHeks> oh
<Danny_> maar voor mij het beste windows indd
<Danny_> maar super bedankt voor de info
<Danny_> dan weet ik dat ik niet hoef te martelen
<exalt> no problem... linux is geweldig, maar je moet er wel de tijd en interesse voor hebben om je erin te verdiepen... anders krijg je problemen hahah
<exalt> misschien dat je nog een oude computer hebt.. dan kan je daar linux op uitproberen
<Danny_> ja ik heb ooit met heckers te maken gehad maar die mensen heb ik betaald om dingen gedaan te krijgen en toen ze begonnen met programeren was ik het al binnen 2 seconden kwijt dus
<Danny_> geen verstand van helaas
<Danny_> echt helaas
<Danny_> beter moeten opletten op school
<Danny_> dank je wel voor je info exalt....
<lord4163> Wanneer is 10.04 Server EOL?
<Fermata> Bij 15.04.
<lord4163> Fermata: 15.04?
<lord4163> Fermata: Wanneer is dat?
<lordievader> April 2015.
<perre`vl> ieder een goede avond
<lordievader> Hey perre`vl
<perre`vl> buiten zo'n lekker weer en ik moet zitten prutsen aan een pc :(
<perre`vl> iemand ervaring met virtuele servers ?
<wolfez> perre`vl: NEe sorry
<perre`vl> 'k zou eens een gedacht willen hebben van wat het ram en cpu verbruik is per virtueel machien
<lordievader> perre`vl: Als ze met virtualbox zijn gevirtualizeerd wel.
<perre`vl> zoiets ja
<perre`vl> nu draai ik een gewone ubuntu server
<perre`vl> maar virtualisatie is de toekomst :(
<lordievader> perre`vl: Is dat zo? Waar baseer je dat op?
<perre`vl> 'k hoor da meer en meer
<perre`vl> gewoon omdat het goedkoper zou zijn voor bedrijven
<perre`vl> meerdere virtuele servers op 1 pc
<lordievader> Ach het is een andere approach.
<lordievader> Beide hebben voor- en nadelen.
<perre`vl> en langs de andere kant
<wolfez> perre`vl: Dat is net zoals dat webapps de toekomst zijn:
<perre`vl> jah
<perre`vl> :)
<wolfez> Voor het web heb je altijd nog n webbrowser nodig :D
<perre`vl> virtueel zou ik 1 virtuele machine zetten als firewall
<perre`vl> en 1 virtuele lamp
<perre`vl> lijkt me beter dan alles op 1 machine
<lordievader> perre`vl: Laat je host de firewall zijn, de traffic gaat toch wel via de host.
<perre`vl> stevig punt
<perre`vl> 't zou in ieder geval beter zijn dan het gebrikbrak nu
<perre`vl> 't werkt ook... maar 'k wil het anders
<lordievader> perre`vl: Is het trouwens een thuis server?
<perre`vl> 'k wil het in ieder geval eerst thuis wat proberen
<lordievader> perre`vl: Ik had lange tijd een paar vm draaien op mijn thuis server. Nu ben ik weer overgestapt op 1 machine.
<lordievader> Minder overhead.
<perre`vl> 'k ga waarschijnlijk ook terug naar 1 machine mocht ik het doen maar 't is de ervaring die meetelt éh ;)
<lordievader> perre`vl: Dat is zeker waar.
<perre`vl> het verschil tussen wat papier en de realiteit :)
<perre`vl>  op papier vloekt m'n niet
<perre`vl> ik ga het nog eens bekijken en afwegen
<perre`vl> 'k kan m'n server ook nie al te lang uit laten staan
<perre`vl> draaien trackmania servers op :)
<perre`vl> bedankt alvast voor je feedback... die was handig
<lordievader> perre`vl: Geen probleem :)
<Kuju> Hallo
<exalt> Hoi
<lordievader> Hey Kuju
<Kuju> Ik heb een vraagje
<Kuju> Hoi Lordie en Exalt
<lordievader> Kuju: Wat is je vraag? Als wij je vraag niet weten, kunnen wij ook niet zeggen of wij je kunnen helpen ;)
<exalt> Kuju: wie op deze aardbol heeft geen vragen, hehe
<Kuju> Oh sorry :P
<perre`vl> die die eronder liggen
<Kuju> Nou mijn vraag is
<perre`vl> ;)
<Fermata> Tromgeroffel.. ;)
<Kuju> Hoe stel ik mijn taal in
<Kuju> En ik kreeg een update aangeboden naar 13.04
<exalt> en toen ?
<Kuju> Als ik klik op die update krijg ik een of andere foutmelding
<Kuju> En bij de taal heb ik keuze uit Japan en Nederlands maar als ik klik op Nederlands gebeurt er niets
<Kuju> ???
<Kuju> Is de verbinding weggevallen?
<exalt> nee hoor
<exalt> Kuju: dus nu zie je japanse tekens ipv nederlands?
<Kuju> nee engels gelukkig
<Kuju> Gelukkig maar
<Kuju> Maar goed dus als ik de taal wil veranderen gebeurt er niets
<lordievader> Kuju: Misschien heb je hier iets aan: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<Kuju> Nederlands moet bovenaanstaan
<Kuju> Staat het
<lordievader> Kuju: Heb je ook alle benodigde taal-pakketten?
<Kuju> Uuh weet ik niet
<lordievader> Kuju: Bij "Installed Languages" welke dingen zijn er aan gevinkt voor Nederlands?
<Kuju> Bij mij Language Support Japans Nederlands en engels
<lordievader> Kuju: Klik eens op Install / Remove Languages (begin mij af te vragen hoe oud die link is...)
<Kuju> Wat moet ik dan aanklikken?
<Kuju> Ik heb Dutch;Flemisch geinstalleerd of tenminste aangevinkjt
<lordievader> Kuju: Komen de afbeeldingen die in de link staat die ik je had gegeven je bekend voor?
<Kuju> Nee
<Kuju> Is van een oudere
<Kuju> Of ik heb een oudere versie
<lordievader> Kuju: Hoogstwaarschijnlijk heb jij een nieuwere, maargoed ik kan je dan niet verder helpen. Ik gebruik geen Ubuntu en weet niet uit mijn hoofd waar al die dingen staan.
<Kuju> IK heb 12.10
<lordievader> Kuju: Die afbeeldingen komen uit 10.04 schat ik.
<Kuju> Werkt wel goed opzich maarja ik heb dualboot met Windows 7
<Kuju> Ben even 13.04 installeren tot zo
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-06
<Makesabe> Wie kan mij helpen om mijn desktop  met oudere versie ubuntu internetverbinding te laten maken met een dongel?
<Makesabe> Ik heb ubuntu 10.04 en al wel via wine iets geïnstalleerd maar het lukt nog niet om verbinding te maken
<lordievader> Hey Makesabe. Ubuntu 10.04 is end-of-life. Ik raad aan 12.04 LTS of 13.04 (nieuwste) te installeren.
<Makesabe> ojee, dat wordt lastig want ik heb geen vaste internet verbinding waar ik nu woon
<lordievader> Tja, dat is vervelend.
<lordievader> Makesabe: Is het trouwens zo een 3g dongle?
<Makesabe> het is een vodofone mobiel breedband huawei
<lordievader> Makesabe: Tja, daar heb ik helaas geen verstand van. Wellicht iemand anders hier, anders kun je het forum nog proberen: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Makesabe> dank in ieder geval dank voor het meedenken lordievader
<lordievader> Makesabe: Geen probleem ;)
<Makesabe> hoe kan ik checken welke versie van ubuntu ik heb geinstalleerd op mijn desktop?
<netron> Hi! An ubuntu-unrelated question: I'm living in Germany but by mother was born in Amsterdam. I want to change from cable TV to satellite TV and want to know what the main satellite is for dutch free-to-air programs?
<Fermata> Makesabe: tik in een terminal: lsb_release -a
<Fermata> netron: please join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic for non-Ubuntu related questions.
<netron> thanks, will du
<netron> *do
<perre`vl>  g'navond ieder
<spekje> umts werkt out of the box in ubuntu (teminste de dongles die ik heb gehad)
<OerHeks> Huawei ook?
<spekje> ja
<spekje> de dongles van XS4All heb ik altijd aan de praat gekregen
<spekje> zijn huwaii dingen
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-07
<glda19> Join #ubuntu
<glda19> hi
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<glda19> lordievader:  hoe is je ubunti kennis
<lordievader> glda19: Moeilijk te beantwoorden. Ik denk oke?
<lordievader> glda19: Heb je een vraag?
<glda19> ja
<lordievader> glda19: Stel je vraag, dan kan ik (of iemand anders) zien of hij/zij hem kan beantwoorden.
<glda19> ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd op een hd van 160 GB waarvan 80 GB ubuntu 80GB vrij voor test win8 maar
<glda19> De config van de pc was voordien als volgt een ssd van 128GB en HD 2TB
<glda19> en die eerder vermelde schijf er later bij gestoken.
<glda19> Maar hoe komt het dat ik in mijn efi bios de opstartvolg orde moet veranderen.
<lordievader> Moet veranderen om wat gedaan te krijgen?
<exalt> heeft iemand gemerkt dat de nieuwe versie (open beta) van google maps niet werkt op ubuntu?
<glda19> ik moet de boot volgorde veranderen daar grub enkel staat op die 160 en niet op de ssd
<lordievader> glda19: Installeer je grub op de ssd.
<glda19> lordievader: hoe dat die installer laat dit niet toe
<lordievader> glda19: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#The_terminal_way
<exalt> glda19: als ik het goed begrijp had je een besturingssysteem op een ssd, je hebt er een 160gb hdd bij gestoken en daar een nieuw besturingssysteem opgezet. je vraag is nu waarom hij niet op de 160gb hdd opstart ?
<glda19> niet helemaal juist.
<lordievader> exalt: Volgens mij is het meer waarom grub niet op de ssd staat.
<glda19> juist lordievader
<exalt> staat er dan nog een os op die ssd?
<glda19> exalt: wn7
<exalt> glda19: en jij wil dat je vanuit windows7 opstartmenu kan bepalen of je ubuntu of win7 wil laden ?
<glda19> evalt op mijn oudere pc had ik ook meerdere schijven maar windows en ubuntu altijd samen op 1hd. en na install ubuntu kreeg ik opstart menu van grub.
<glda19> Nu staat die grub op die 160 GB hd
<exalt> je kan toch gewoon ubuntu opstarten en grub op een andere hdd installeren?
<lordievader> glda19: In de link die ik je heb gegeven staat beschreven hoe je grub installeerd op welke drive dan ook.
<glda19> ja is correct lordievader maar denk niet dat het zo simple is met een efi moederbord
<glda19> lordievader: maar er staat niks in hoe je de grub op een ander hd zet
<glda19> in terminal way
<glda19> bedankt al vast
<lordievader> glda19: 1ste stap: sudo grub-install /dev/XXX
<glda19> ok
<glda19> maar is het niet beter deze grub te laten staan op de 160 GB hd
<lordievader> Dat is aan jou.
<glda19> wat vind jij zelf
<glda19> wie gebruikt er thunderbird
<exalt> lordievader: sudo apt-get update eindigd met http://bpaste.net/show/RekogCpvWkMr3cfVPTTs/ enig idee?
<lordievader> glda19: Ik gebruik thunderbird.
<lordievader> exalt: Ik kijk er zo naar, ben even bezig met dingen.
<glda19> ok
<glda19> lodievar hoe kan ik zogen dat nieuws brieven volledig zichtbaar zijn
<glda19> dat ik alle plaatjes zien.
<glda19> In windows kan ik dat maar in ubuntu niet
<lordievader> glda19: Phew, geen flauw idee.
<glda19> zal eens zoeken laat het je weten
<lordievader> exalt: Je hebt de key niet geimporteerd.
<lordievader> exalt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1869890&s=d31aaafdd6701b2e0b87237bef9d458c&p=11395810#post11395810
<exalt> tis toch vrij apart wanneer zon standaard server opeens een niet geimporteerde key heeft
<NoirX> hoi
<lordievader> Hey NoirX
<zaka165> hello
<zaka165> hello
<exalt> hallo
<exalt> http://pastebin.com/pp0UAFUs hoe kan dit ?
<exalt> ^ gefix met een herinstallatie toch erg raar!
<lordievader> exalt: Wat had dpkg over dat pakket te zeggen?
<exalt> niet gekeken
<rkokkelk> Goedenavond, heeft iemand ervaring met chroot in een ARM architectuur device?
<rkokkelk> Oke nevermind, heb het al werkend.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-30
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<michiel81> Mogge
<mitru> goeiemorgen :)
<lordievader> o/
<Fermata> o/
<pjotter> Dag mensen. Ik heb een 2000GB uit een RAID NAS die ik volledig leeg wil maken. Schijfgereedschap 'ziet' dat ding enkel als een 'RAID-schijf' en kan er niets mee doen. Weet iemand hoe ik zo'n schijf formatteer?
<lordievader> pjotter: (g)parted
<jpjacobs> hangt ervanaf hoe leeg ze moet zijn
<pjotter> NIet heel leeg. Ik moet biede schijven 'leeg' maken om de NAS opnieuw te initialiseren naar factory defaults.
<jpjacobs> Als't is voor data security voor je ze van de hand doet zijn er meerdere tools die uw schijf grondig wipen, tot er met redelijke zekerheid niet meer van te maken valt
<pjotter> Gewoon partitie info eraf zou al goed moeten zijn
<jpjacobs> Maar dat is inderdaad overkill als je gewoon een nieuwe partitie wil maken
<pjotter> Ik ga even gparted van lordievader proberen
<jpjacobs> goed plan
<pjotter> 'ns kijken wat die 'zegt'
<lordievader> pjotter: Hoogstwaarschijnlijk herkent hij niks omdat het maar een deel van de RAID is.
<pjotter> inderdaad...
<pjotter> En nu?
<pjotter> Hard schudden?
<pjotter> brb
<lordievader> Met mdadm rond klooien ;)
<pjotter> helaas, ik krijg het niet voor elkaar
<pjotter> Er is wel een tooltje van Western Digital dat schijnbaar werkt maar daarvoor moet ik naar Windows
<lordievader> pjotter: Als het niet erg is dat de complete RAID setup weg wordt geblazen kun je er gewoon een nieuw partitie label heen schrijven.
<lordievader> Uiteindelijk blijft het maar een disk.
<pjotter> Met gparted?
<lordievader> pjotter: Of parted, maakt niet uit.
<pjotter> Ik geloof dat ik er nu met gparted 'in' ben :)
<pjotter> Hij laat in ieder geval een 1.8 Tb schijf zien
<pjotter> Als ik mij niet vergis, is het zo dat als je een compleet 'lege' schijf in een NAS steekt... de NAS die schijf dan zelf gaat initaliseren/formateren etc. Het idee om de schijf compleet leeg te maken. Niet zozeer que data maar wel qua partitiegevens e.d.
<pjotter> Ik zie nu een waslijst met /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb2... etc t/m sdb10
<pjotter> allemaal partities zo te zien
<pjotter> Als ik nou al die partities verwijder (is mogelijk)
<pjotter> Is de schijf dan 'leeg'?
<pjotter> Weet je.. ik probeert het gewoon (staat toch niets bijzonders op)
<pjotter> hoppakee ;)
<pjotter> Ik moet ook nog een andere schijf doen... en kom daarna nog even terug om verslag te doen
<pjotter> Dank in ieder geval!!
<lordievader> Ja, nieuw label en klaar ;)
<pjotter> lordievader: Nou... we zullen zien. De schijven zitten weer in de NAS. Het zal wel even duren voordat ie opnieuw geïnitialiseerd is.
<lordievader> pjotter: Wat ik nog wou zeggen voordat je weg was: nieuw label en klaar is kees.
<pjotter> Had ik nog gezien!
<pjotter> Misschien moet ik dat ook nog doen, idd.
<lordievader> pjotter: Nee, je was weg...
<pjotter> ow
<pjotter> Ik kan het me wel herinneren in ieder geval
<pjotter> Bedankt in ieder geval! Ik moet helaas weer even opnieuw opstarten hier. Ik zal die labels ook even opnieuw instellen
<Ubontor> Hallo
<Ubontor> Ik heb een 'uitdaging'. Het ;ukt mij niet om een .sh te installeren.
<RoxyFlux> lukt 't niet 'm te starten, of gaat er iets fout bij het uitvoeren...? :/
<Ubontor> Ik heb een tutorial gelezen maar het lukt me niet om in de juiste map te komen. Telkens krijg ik de melding dat de map of bestand niet bestaat.
<Ubontor> bash: cd: /home/ocit/downloads: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$ dir
<Ubontor> Afbeeldingen  catalyst14-4  Downloads	      Muziek	Sjablonen
<Ubontor> Bureaublad    Documenten    examples.desktop  Openbaar	Video's
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$ /downloads
<Ubontor> bash: /downloads: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$ Downloads
<Ubontor> Downloads: opdracht niet gevonden
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$ cd ~/Desktop
<Ubontor> bash: cd: /home/ocit/Desktop: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$ cd ~/home
<Ubontor> bash: cd: /home/ocit/home: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<RoxyFlux> Kan best kloppen.
<Ubontor> ow :)
<RoxyFlux> downloads --> Downloads (hoofdlettergevoelig)
<RoxyFlux> Desktop --> Bureaublad (Taal)
<Ubontor> dat meen je niet
<RoxyFlux> Zo ziet 't er wel uit.
<Ubontor> jee
<Ubontor> ok ga het gelijk proberen.
<RoxyFlux> en met ~/home bedoelde je waarschijnlijk /home die weer wel bestaat.
<RoxyFlux> ~ is een synoniem voor '/home/ocit' ;)
<trijntje> Ubontor: waarom probeer je uberhaupt een .sh te installeren?
<lordievader> Ubontor: Misschien eerst een lesje terminal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RoxyFlux> een .sh is wat een .bat is voor DOS (en populair derivaten daarvan).
<trijntje> Ubontor: waarom installeer je catalyst niet gewoon via het softwarecentrum?
<pjotter> Hallo lordievader!
<pjotter> Het werkt hoor
<lordievader> pjotter: o/
<lordievader> pjotter: Dat is goed om te horen.
<RoxyFlux> lordievader: goed idee, die link. :)
<Ubontor> Ik probeer veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh te installeren.  Het klopt de taal is een gedeelte van het probleem. Maar mu ben ik daar maar nu krijg ik het instal niet geinstalleerd. Het staat nu op mijn buroblad
<pjotter> Ik zit alleen een beetje te dubben hoe ik de NAS nu zal opdelen. Ik kan meerdere 'volumes' maken en zit eraan te denken om een apart volume te maken voor gegevens die bijna nooit veranderen: muziek, video's en foto's) en een volume met profieldata (e-mail, docs en andere instellingen) die regelmatig gewijzigd wordt. Is zoiets verstandig? En zijn er bepaalde richtlijnen die je hierin kan volgen?
<lordievader> LVM :D
 * RoxyFlux checkt de packages website van ubuntu even...
<RoxyFlux> geen package voor veetle in de repos.
<RoxyFlux> op de website krijg ik dezelfde .sh aangeboden...
<pjotter> Ik weet niet of LVM hier werkt. Ik zit in de interface van de NAS en die vraagt om 'volumes' te definieren
<RoxyFlux> Ubontor: bij mij staat de execution-permissie standaard uit op gedownloade executables, als veiligheid.
<RoxyFlux> hij zit in ~/Downloads?
<lordievader> RoxyFlux: Ik keek ook al of hij in de repo zat ;)
<RoxyFlux> lordievader: like minds think alike ^^
<lordievader> pjotter: Logical Volumes?
<pjotter> Ik snap je niet, lordievader. Ik zit in een html interface naar mijn NAS. Daarin kan ik volumes en mappen aanmaken en die vervolgens 'sharen'.
<pjotter> Ik heb, voor zover ik weet, niets te maken met hoe Linux ernaar kijkt.
<pjotter> De NAs wordt ook gedeeld met o.a. een Windows machine.
<RoxyFlux> Ubontor: in de map waar de .sh staat: > chmod +x ./veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh; ./veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.
<RoxyFlux> Ubontor: in de map waar de .sh staat: > chmod +x ./veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh; ./veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh
<pjotter> Maar ik zoek het wel uit. Ik weet niet of het echt uitmaakt om alle data op 1 hoop te gooien of die te splitsen in volumes met statische en dynamische data.
<Ubontor> Trijntje, die installatie is gelukkig wel gelukt na uitleg ;). Echt jammer maar dit is telkens een terugkerend probleem voor mij en ubuntu. Die terminal is mooi maar breekt mijn gebruiks gemak.
<RoxyFlux> Ubontor: daarom adviseer ik ook .deb-bestanden te gebruiken als 't kan.
<pjotter> Ik kan me voorstellen dat het beter is om dynamische data te scheiden van statische data. Maar misschien vergis ik me en is dit al een beetje achterhaald en kan alles wel in 1 volume?
<Ubontor> Even testen brb :)
<RoxyFlux> In aflopende volgorde van voorkeur: package manager > .deb > .sh > tarball > source
<trijntje> Ubontor: ik installeer nooit iets van buiten het softwarecentrum, waarom zou je dat doen?
<RoxyFlux> trijntje: helaas staat niet alles er ook in. Het meeste wel. :3
<Ubontor> RoxyFlux, ja nu lukte het wel. Mooi om te zien dat de gebruikers overeenkomst als eerste wordt getoont. Ik denk dat een restart nodig is?
<RoxyFlux> hoogstens van je webbrowser.
<RoxyFlux> Ik zal maar aannemen dat 't goed is...?
<michiel81> Aangezien er nu activiteit is vroeg ik me af of iemand hier verstand/ervaring heeft van touch controllers/touch screens?
<RoxyFlux> welkom terug Ubontor. Heeft 't gewerkt?
<Ubontor> Ik probeerde eerste de browser restart daarna os. Maar de veetle ziet het geinstalleerde toch niet. Het is wel geinstalleerd, dat gaf de installatie netjes aan.
<trijntje> michiel81: wat is precies je vraag?
<RoxyFlux> Klinkt meer alsof de browser de plugin (want dat is Veetle in dit geval) niet ziet...
<RoxyFlux> welke browser gebruik je?
<michiel81> Ik heb een Touch controller van 'Touchpack' hid/vid 1bfd:3050 welke ik niet gecalibreerd krijg. Ik ben er nu 'pas' 4 dagen mee bezig
<michiel81> Ik heb hem zover dat hij in ieder geval iets van touch registreerd maar het is 'omgedraaid' en niet beeld vullend
<michiel81> De touch controller zelf staat niet in ene 'hid_usb' lijst en heb via modprobe -r hidusb quirks toegevoegd via rc.local.
<trijntje> michiel81: watvoor apparaat is het, en welke versie van ubuntu staat er op?
<michiel81> 14.04 LTS
<Ubontor> RoxyFlux, het staat ook niet tussen de plugins dat bevreemd mij ook. Want je hebt gelijk.
<RoxyFlux> hmmm...
<michiel81> Intel D525 Atom 1.8ghz, 2GB ddr 3 SO-Dimm, 32GB SSD. 15" panel
<Ubontor> FireFox
<michiel81> Het is een POS systeem, maar ik wil het voor andere dingen gebruiken, er zijn bij mij geen drivers bekend specifiek voor linux
<RoxyFlux> Ubontor: ik heb zojuist zelf geprobeerde de plugin te installeren met .sh, maar ik zie foutmeldingen langskomen... gevolgd door een mededeling dat de installatie gelukt zou zijn...
<michiel81> http://hics.hisense.com/en/solutions/hospitality/201302/t20130202_7745.html dit systeem maar zonder de MSR/VFD
<trijntje> michiel81: ik denk niet dat iemand hier je kan helpen, misschien kan je het in #ubuntu-touch ofzo vragen, maar als er geen drivers zijn is er weinig aan te doen ben ik bang
<RoxyFlux> dit is tegenstrijdig...:
<RoxyFlux> Unpacking decoder
<RoxyFlux> Decoder unpacked - Using for package extraction
<RoxyFlux> ./veetle-0.9.17-linux-install(1).sh: line 332: /tmp/.veetle_install_base64: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<RoxyFlux> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<RoxyFlux> tar: Child returned status 1
<RoxyFlux> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<RoxyFlux> Veetle Installed Successfully.
<RoxyFlux> You can now browse our video-web at http://www.veetle.com
<michiel81> Ik heb wel input via evdev driver maar de calibratie via xinput_calibrate welke mijn de coordinaten geeft heeft geen effect als ik deze toevoeg aan 10-evdev.conf
<michiel81> Ik zat al in dat channel maar het lijkt daar meer over android telefoons te gaan.
<RoxyFlux> twee keer gedownload van de Veetle-website, om corruptie uit te sluiten. Gaat beide keren fout op regel 332 van die ene in /tmp/, Ubontor. Ik denk dat dit probleem aan Veetle's kant zit. Zag jij zelf ook zulke foutmeldingen?
<Ubontor> RoxyFlux, top dan is het dus wat anders?
<RoxyFlux> Beantwoord eerst nog even mijn vraag: zag jij ook zulke foutmeldingen als ik?
<Ubontor> Ik zag wel wat voorbij komen. Maar dacht niet dat het fout was gegaan. Omdat de installatie netjes verder ging
<michiel81> Ik snap niet waarom het zo'n probleem is als ik eerlijk ben, ik denk dat als de juiste 'quirks' toegevoegd zijn of als de hardware info in die 'usbhid' lijst zouden staan het probleem opgelost moet zijn, de vraag is alleen hoe voeg ik dat zelf toe?
<Ubontor> Ik ga het eerts eer installeren om het te checken
<RoxyFlux> okee. Ik wacht hier. Zo 'nee', dan moet ik het iemand anders vragen want dan heb ik een issue.
<RoxyFlux> Ongeacht of het probleem bij hen zit of niet, het script houdt duidelijk geen rekening ermee als tar stopt met een fout...
<trijntje> michiel81: ik vind maar 2 hits op google voor die hardware, dus het is niet vreemd dat het niet werkt, tenzij de fabrikant zelf de drivers voor linux heeft vrijgegeven
<Ubontor> RoxyFlux, toch geen melding.
<Ubontor> To continue installing you must accept the terms of the agreement.
<Ubontor> If you do not accept the terms, press <Control-C> now to abort installation.
<Ubontor> You must accept the agreement to install the Veetle software.
<Ubontor> Press <ENTER> to accept the terms and continue.
<Ubontor> Installing to /home/ocit/.mozilla/plugins and /home/ocit/.veetle_vlc
<Ubontor> Press <ENTER> to continue.
<Ubontor> Unpacking decoder
<Ubontor> Decoder unpacked - Using for package extraction
<Ubontor> Veetle Installed Successfully.
<Ubontor> You can now browse our video-web at http://www.veetle.com
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~/Bureaublad$
<RoxyFlux> Dan moet ik eventjes iemand anders erbij halen.
<Ubontor> Als ik naar de juiste pagina ga dan zie ik heel even de pagina waar je een broadcast can beginnen, maar schiet terug naar de pagina dat je een software moet downloaden.
<RoxyFlux> heb je al gekeken in 'about:plugins'?
<Ubontor> Waar zou ik dat kunnen doen FoxyFlux
<Ubontor> je bedped op de veetle pagiba?
<RoxyFlux> Daarbij krijg je van Firefox een nette lijst van alle plugins die die gevonden en geladen heeft.
<Ubontor> pagina
<RoxyFlux> in de adresbalk van FF: 'about:plugins' typen
<Ubontor> ik zie de lijst..Mooi :) ik zie geen specifiek Veetle er tussen staan. Waar zoek ik naar?
<RoxyFlux> druk eens Ctrl-F, en zoek naar "Veetle"?
<Ubontor> Niets gevonden.
<RoxyFlux> Okee...
<RoxyFlux> Even iets anders nog proberen...
<RoxyFlux> doe eens $ ls .mozilla/plugins/
<Ubontor> okay , top van je.
<Scratch> Heya
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~/Bureaublad$ $ ls .mozilla/plugins/
<Ubontor> $: opdracht niet gevonden
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~/Bureaublad$
<Scratch> Cool een nederlandse ubuntu kanaal :)
<RoxyFlux> eerst even apart 'cd'
<RoxyFlux> en denk die $ weg
<RoxyFlux> ( $ betekend begin van commandoregel (is conventie) )
<Ubontor> :) ow...sorry
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~/Bureaublad$ ls .mozilla/plugins/
<Ubontor> ls: kan geen toegang krijgen tot .mozilla/plugins/: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~/Bureaublad$
<RoxyFlux> $ cd ~; ls .mozilla/plugins/
<RoxyFlux> dus invoeren wat achter de $ staat
<trijntje> RoxyFlux: die map bestaat niet, zit je wel op ubuntu?
<RoxyFlux> trijntje: de bewuste .sh zou 'm aangemaakt moeten hebben. (Dat kan ik alleen niet zelf testen. Jij wel?)
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~/Bureaublad$ cd ~; ls .mozilla/plugins/
<Ubontor> libveetle-broadcast-plugin.so  libveetle-core-plugin.so  libveetle-player-plugin.so
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$
<trijntje> RoxyFlux: die mapstructuur is in ubuntu anders, dus het is niet raar dat het niet werkt
<trijntje> .mozilla/firefox/a6fe32b.default/
<RoxyFlux> Ik heb me nooit hoeven bemoeien met plugins in Ubuntu buiten de packaet manager om.
<Ubontor> Trijntje..niet te verwarend maken nu :)
<RoxyFlux> Script lijkt overigens ook niet de mogelijkheid te bieden voor een ander pad... Dat wordt dus symlinken?
<RoxyFlux> en je hebt gelijk trijntje, ik zit (niet meer) op Ubuntu, maar op Mint (die Ubuntu-afgeleid is)
<RoxyFlux> En trijntje, DAAR kan dan een map genoemd plugins, of het dat tegenwoordig extensions?
<trijntje> extensions
<RoxyFlux> er is een map genaamd ~/.mozilla/extensions/. Voldoet die ook?
<trijntje> dat weet ik niet, ik heb daar geen ervaring mee verder
<RoxyFlux> dan doen we het niet zo...
<RoxyFlux> Even reset, Ubontor:
<Ubontor> ik snap het even niet. Trijntje zit in mijn uitdaging te typen..en nu ben ik de draad kwijt.
<RoxyFlux> $ cd ~; rm -r .mozilla/plugins/* .veetle_vlc
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~/Bureaublad$ $ ls .mozilla/plugins/
<Ubontor> $: opdracht niet gevonden
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~/Bureaublad$ $ ls .mozilla/plugins/
<Ubontor> $: opdracht niet gevonden
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~/Bureaublad$ ls .mozilla/plugins/
<Ubontor> ls: kan geen toegang krijgen tot .mozilla/plugins/: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~/Bureaublad$ cd ~; ls .mozilla/plugins/
<Ubontor> libveetle-broadcast-plugin.so  libveetle-core-plugin.so  libveetle-player-plugin.so
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$ ls .mozilla/plugins/
<Ubontor> libveetle-broadcast-plugin.so  libveetle-core-plugin.so  libveetle-player-plugin.so
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$ cd ~; rm -r .mozilla/plugins/* .veetle_vlc
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$
<Ubontor> De veetle is dus geinstalleerd
<RoxyFlux> Maar niet waar FF het verwacht. Dus ziet FF het niet.
<Ubontor> Zou ik VLC ook moeten installere?
<Ubontor> okay
<RoxyFlux> vandaar even reset en weghalen wat die .sh geschreven had.
<Ubontor> een totale reset? hoe doe ik dat?
<RoxyFlux> $ cd ~; rm -r .mozilla/plugins/* .veetle_vlc
<RoxyFlux> gewoon verwijderen, terug naar het begin. 'reset'.
<Ubontor> ik denk dat het gelukt is...hij ziet de map of veetle vlc niet meer
<RoxyFlux> ook eventjes $ rmdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Ubontor> Ja gedaan.
<RoxyFlux> geef me eventjes wat je hiervan terugkrijgt: $ ls ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$ ls ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<Ubontor> cmf8exu6.default  Crash Reports  profiles.ini
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$
<RoxyFlux> okee...
<RoxyFlux> $ ln -s ~/.mozilla/firefox/cmf8exu6.default/extensions ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$ ln -s ~/.mozilla/firefox/cmf8exu6.default/extensions ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$ ln -s ~/.mozilla/firefox/cmf8exu6.default/extensions ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$
<RoxyFlux> en dan hierna nog eens die .sh draaien, firefox sluiten en opnieuw starten...
<Ubontor> vreemd?
<RoxyFlux> Geen bericht, goed bericht.
<RoxyFlux> probeer anders eens $ ls -l ~/.mozilla
<Ubontor> heb je die command ook ?
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$  ls -l ~/.mozilla
<Ubontor> totaal 8
<Ubontor> drwx------ 2 ocit ocit 4096 mei 28 01:44 extensions
<Ubontor> drwx------ 4 ocit ocit 4096 mei 28 01:44 firefox
<Ubontor> lrwxrwxrwx 1 ocit ocit   55 jun 30 17:43 plugins -> /home/ocit/.mozilla/firefox/cmf8exu6.default/extensions
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$
<RoxyFlux> ziedaar. wat de .sh zo in 'plugins' schrijft belandt dan eigenlijk in de bewuste map van Firefox. :)
<Ubontor> a okee
<RoxyFlux> die 'l' voor die rij van 3x 'rwx' betekend 'Link'. Een zgn. 'symbolic link', in dit geval. Een beetje als een snelkoppeling. :3
<Ubontor> Hoe installeer ik het nu?
<RoxyFlux> run die .sh nog maar eens.
<Ubontor> mmmmm hoe?
<RoxyFlux> $ ./Bureaublad/veet(enzovoorts)
<Ubontor> chmod +x ./veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh; ./veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh ?
<RoxyFlux> die chmod-instructie was slechts 1x nodig. alleen die na de ;
<Ubontor> FloxyFlux, jammer het  is niet gelukt. Restart os heeft ook niet gewerkt.
<RoxyFlux> Dan ben ik helaas aan het eind van m'n latijn. trijntje, zou je asjeblieft het over kunnen nemen?
<Ubontor> Erg bedankt hoor. Beide hebben me al weer een hele stap verder geholpen in Ubuntu.
<Ubontor> Is er eeb Nederlandse taal site zoals die Engelse site waar de terminal uit wordt gelegt?
<Ubontor> ivm hoofdletter en taal gevoeligheid
<RoxyFlux> lordievader?
<Ubontor> Had ik totaal niet verwacht..taal wel misschien maar commando's en hoofdletter gevoelig...is dat niet enorm de plank misslaan?
<lordievader> RoxyFlux, Ubontor: Geen flauw idee. Ik hou persoonlijk niet echt van Nederlandse guides.
<OerHeks> plank misslaan is spaties in filenames :-P
<lordievader> Overigens verschillen de commando's niet. Bestand/folder-namen misschien maar veel meer zal het niet zijn.
<Ubontor> Ja maar ik heb de NL 14.04 geïnstalleerd. Kan je die dan omzetten naar ENG?
<lordievader> Ubontor: Ja.
<lordievader> Hoe je dat in Unity doet? Geen flauw idee :P
<Ubontor> Ow aleen de folders... dom dom dom van me..natuurlijk.
<Ubontor> :)
<lordievader> Ubontor: Waar heb je die Veetle plugin vandaan?
<Ubontor> van veetle download pagina http://veetle.com/index.php/broadcast bij starten van de broadcast pagina
<Ubontor> Ligt het aan mijn ouder wordende geheugen. Maar stonden Linux mail sytemen er voorheen om bekend juist niet hoofdletter gevoelig waren, en dat maakte iedereen toen blij??
<lordievader> Is SMTP hoofdletter gevoelig geworden? Sinds wanneer?
<Ubontor> Ik neem aan dat men na het lezen van deze chat dat gelijk gaan oplossen, toch? :)
<Ubontor> Ik zeg al Lordievader...dat geheugen...
<lordievader> Ubontor: Waar heb je het over?
<lordievader> Ubontor: Voor zover het niet duidelijk was, sarcasme. SMTP is naar mijn weten nog steeds hoofdletter ongevoelig. Linux is, voor zover ik weet, al tijdens Unix tijden hoofdletter gevoelig.
<lordievader> Grappig install scriptje heeft dat veetle.
<Ubontor> Nou ik sta er van te kijken dat in Terminal er een Hoofdletter gevoeligheid in zit. En ik dacht dat Linux mail sytemen hier juist vroeger het nut van Hoofdletters gebruiken in je Email adres Nutteloos NutteLoos@bla.net werd gewoon nutteloos@bla.net.
<Ubontor> ow lol
<Ubontor> Lordie ik ben nog zo een leek, dat sarcasme mij nu niet opvalt lol
<Ubontor> Maar het was iets wat ik altijd in mijn gedachte had. En nu is het weer wat duidlijkr.
<Ubontor> Op een dag snap ik bijna alles,
<Ubontor> eens....
<Ubontor> Maar goed en ik zou ook graag gezien hebben dat ze in Terminal buroblad ook acsepteerde :) maakt het zo makkelijker.
<Ubontor> Er is nog te veel kenis nodig voor Ubuntu, jammer is dat.
<OerHeks> koop dan een ipad, daar heb je geen kennis voor nodig
<Ubontor> Nee want ik persoonlijk vind het wel leuk. Ik zeg maar voor een ander zou ik het nu nog niet zo snel aanraden. Dat kan toch?
<Ubontor> Ik heb geen behoefte aan een IPad.
<Ubontor> Ik ben er vandoor, erg bedankt voor de hulp.
<DoomBoom> iemand een idee waarom ik geen audio kan opnemen van mijn geluidskaart? arecord doet het niet, VLC doet het niet, en byzanz doet het niet, dus het lijk me een dieperliggend probleem. Weet niet wat ik verder kan doen om dit te onderzoeken
<lordievader> DoomBoom: Pulseaudio heeft de optie om de output terug te routen naar de input. Moet je even opzoeken. Weet niet meer hoe het ging.
<DoomBoom> waar zou die optie staan? Ik weet eigenlijk niet veel over audio. Ik wil gewoon mijn scherm+audio recorden
<lordievader> DoomBoom: Dat zeg ik, dat weet ik niet meer. Even googlen en je weet het zo ;)
<OerHeks> ehm, moet je daar nu niet de lame maar de libavcodec-extra-53 voor hebben, record naar mp3?
<lordievader> Pff, wat een motivatie..
<OerHeks> pardon, 54 inmiddels
<Ubontor> Hallo
<Ubontor> Is er zoiets als in Android om makkelijker Software te installeren?
<Ubontor> Ik heb nog veel moeite met Terminal onder de knie te krijgen.
<OerHeks> Softwarecentrum ?
<OerHeks> of zoek in softwarecentrum > synaptic # gedetailleerde softwarecentrum
<Ubontor> OerHeks: Dat wel interessant, Synaptic maar geen .sh
<OerHeks> dat zijn shell scripts.
<Ubontor> zijn shell's zoals een opdracht/opdrachten?
<OerHeks> ja, zie https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/backup-shellscripts.html
<OerHeks> je zou wel een starter kunnen maken dacht ik http://askubuntu.com/a/144210
<Ubontor> Geen succes.
<Ubontor> Het geeft me een een powerloos gevoel
<Ubontor> Is er een Linux versie die wel wat meer standaard heeft. Laten we zeggen dat het bijna zo werkt als in Windows?
<Ubontor> Weer lukt het niet in Ubuntu
<Ubontor> Ik snap die opzet niet voor 2014 Vele windows mensen lukt het niet om zo aan te haken op Ubuntu of ander Linux OS
<Ubontor> Ik begin al meer af te haken. :(
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-01
<stijn1> Na een upgrade van 12.04 naar 14.04 krijg ik mijn software sources scherm niet meer open. Ik heb al eens geprobeert de package te herinstalleren, maar dat veranderde niets. Als ik vanuit een terminal probeer te launchen krijg ik een foutmelding, maar ik geraak er niet wijs uit. A little help if possible please? Thx alvast!
<stijn1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730193/
<trijntje> Hey stijn1
<trijntje> Wat probeer je precies te doen i
<stijn1> hey
<trijntje> in software sources?
<stijn1> ik wil eigenlijk additional drivers openen
<stijn1> om de nvidia driver te activeren
<trijntje> Heb je alle updates geïnstalleerd?
<stijn1> ja hoor
<lordievader> stijn1: jockey-gtk?
<stijn1> is jockey-gtk nog voor 14.04?
<stijn1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/441415/what-has-jockey-been-replaced-with-in-14-04
<lordievader> Hmm, dat was ik even vergete.
<stijn1> volgens mij is dat nu ubuntu-drivers-common
<lordievader> +n
<stijn1> en die is in orde
<stijn1> het is de gui zelf die ik niet opgestart krijg, zie pastebin
<lordievader> stijn1: Dat ziet eruit als een bug: ubuntu-bug software-properties-gtk
<stijn1> Zou kunnen, een bijna identieke fout, met oplossing vond ik hier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1902455
<stijn1> maar bij mij is het waarschijnlijk een andere file die het encoding probleem bevat. Ik weet alleen niet hoe ik moet uitzoeken welke
<lordievader> Vraag mij nog steeds af waarom je de sources wilt aanpassen. Of is de jockey daar nu mee gemerged?
<stijn1> ja
<stijn1> die zijn gemerged
<stijn1> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/find-additional-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<lordievader> Pff, gelukkig kan het nog steeds via de terminal ;)
<stijn1> any idea how? dan kan ik tenminste mijn 2de scherm weer gebruiken
<lordievader> stijn1: Welke kaart heb je?
<stijn1> Is gewoon de interne kaart van de laptop.... IBM thinkpad w530
<stijn1> maar voor de upgrade waren de latest nvidia drivers geinstalleerd
<lordievader> stijn1: Wat is de output van "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"?
<stijn1> Quadro K1000M volgens deze guide http://blog.pearce.org.nz/2012/08/enabling-external-monitor-on-lenovo.html
<stijn1> en ook volgens Quadro K2000M
<stijn1> sorry, Quadro K2000M volgens jouw commando :)
<stijn1> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107GLM [Quadro K2000M] (rev a1)
<stijn1> 	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21f6
<lordievader> stijn1: Zou je in het vervolg http://paste.ubuntu.com willen gebruiken als je terminal output wilt posten?
<lordievader> stijn1: Volgens de nVidia website ondersteund de 331 driver jouw kaart: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331(-updates)
<stijn1> doe ik al hoor, maar omdat het maar 1 lijntje was vond ik pastebin er wat over..... maar er zat blijkbaar een line break in, sry
<stijn1> die nvidia-331 is al installed, die wil ik net enablen via dat additional drivers scherm
<lordievader> stijn1: Het konden er zelfs 3 zijn als de driver was geladen ;)
<stijn1> Er was zelfs nog een lijntje meer :) ... maar dat ging over de audio controller
<stijn1> Weet je hoe ik hem nu via de terminal kan enablen?
<lordievader> stijn1: Als hij geinstalleerd is zou deze al ge-enabled moeten zijn. Mogelijk is er iets fout gegaan tijdens de install.
<stijn1> heb hem net reinstalled zonder foutmeldingen
<stijn1> output van jouw commando toont nu inderdaad NVIDIA...
<stijn1> Maar hij detecteert nog steeds mijn scherm niet... hmmm
<lordievader> stijn1: Als de geladen driver?
<lordievader> Kun je nu ook de nvidia-xconfig (of hoe die ook heet) starten?
<stijn1> aaargh, nu geeft nvidia xconfig weer een fout :)
<stijn1> altijd leuk zo'n system upgrade
<stijn1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730505/
<stijn1> Ik was trouwens te snel daarnet, output van jouw commando is onveranderd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730509/
<lordievader> Hmm, er was een nvidia tooltje die een xorg voor je kon schrijven, maar ben de naam vergeten. En Google wil niet meehelpen die mij te herinneren.
<stijn1> BRB....
<stijn1> @lordievader...... fixed it the windows way, system reboot :)
<stijn1> driver is active en tweede scherm werkt
<lordievader> Ah, dat had je nog niet gedaan? Voor drivers is dat vaak wel handig.
<stijn1> had ik wel gedaan, maar niet na de reinstall daarnet
<lordievader> Maar goed om te horen dat het werkt :D
<stijn1> uiteraard de andere problemen met die gui's niet opgelost, wat wel jammer is
<stijn1> want zal wel regelmatig met die software source moeten knoeien komende dagen, maar zal dan maar command line moeten
<lordievader> De andere problemen?
<stijn1> ah,  het niet open krijgen van 'software sources', 'additional drivers',...
<lordievader> Die utf-8 dingen? Die is niet gerelateerd aan de driver. Dat is een encoding bug. Ik zou er een bug report voor inschieten als ik jou was.
<stijn1> er is al een bug report voor
<stijn1> maar zal er misschien ook in posten
<stijn1> want de oplossing voor de meesten werkt niet
<stijn1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1053749
<lordievader> stijn1: Geef aan dat jij de bug ook hebt.
<lordievader> En geef aan dat de bug in Trusty nog steeds bestaat.
<stijn1> ga een nieuwe maken en deze linken denk ik
<stijn1> want heb alle files bekeken, nergens een invalid char in sight
<stijn1> enfin, bedankt, kan nu tenminste terug op 2 schermen werken
<lordievader> stijn1: Veel plezier ;)
<stijn1> jij ook, prettige dag nog verder... :)
<Cor_> hallo ik heb problemen met het installeren van ubuntu op mijn pc
<Cor_> versie 14.04
<lordievader> Cor_: Wat voor een problem?
<Cor_> Hallo lordievader, wanneer ik probeer mijn pc op te starten met de dvd waar ubuntu op staat krijg ik boot error
<lordievader> Wat is de error?
<Cor_> dat wordt niet verteld alleen dat er een boot error is, ik heb de dvd gebrand met NERO maar voor het branden verteld NERO dat er iets niet in orde is met de bloklgrootte kan dat er iets mee te maken hebben?
<lordievader> Klinkt alsof de bootloader op de cd stuk is. Heb je toevallig een (lege) usb stick bij de hand?
<Cor_> ik heb al een image of ubuntu op een usb stick maar als ik daarvan probeer op te starten krijg ik ook foutmeldingen over casper files
<lordievader> Cor_: Hoe heb je deze live-usb gefabriceerd?
<lordievader> Cor_: Unetbootin [1] werkt goed. Controleer ook gelijk even of de iso correct is gedownload [2]. [1] http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ [2] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Cor_> met een Universal USB installer 1.9.5.3
<Cor_> zal het proberen lordievader, bedankt voor je hulp zover ik heb nu geen tijd meer
<Guido1> hello. i have a little problem with the wiskerker menu. if i want to log of i do not get asked what i want to do, but get to the start screen
<lordievader> Guido1: This is the Dutch Ubuntu support channel, for the English support channel see #ubuntu. Could you rephrase the question I don't understand :(
<Ubontor> Hallo
<lordievader> o/
<Ubontor> o/
<lordievader> Hoe is het met jou, Ubontor?
<Ubontor> Ja goed, dankje. Hoe is het met jou? Mog veel advies gegeven?
<lordievader> Best prima. Meh, wat is veel :P
<Ubontor> 1.000.000 is wel veel, maar 10 per dag?
<Ubontor> Deze vorm van hulp is goed samen gevoegd.
<Ubontor> Dat is iets waar ik Ubuntu al jaren een goede OS en Omgeving
<Ubontor> In vind
<lordievader> Hmm, als wij hier een miljoen mensen met problemen binnen krijgen is Ubuntu wel heel stuk. Gelukkig is dat niet het geval ;)
<Ubontor> lol ja
<Ubontor> Is er al een Tablet met Ubuntu PC?
<Ubontor> Zou je Ubuntu op een Nokia Surface kunnen zetten?
<lordievader> Ik dacht dat je Ubuntu Touch op een Nexus 7, o.i.d., kon draaien.
<Ubontor> Niet erg op vooraad Nexus 7. :)
<OerHeks> kan, op surface 3 met wat truukjes en tekortkomingen >> http://www.muktware.com/2014/05/ubuntu-surface-pro-3-smooth-yet-promising/27870
<OerHeks> ik zou hem omruilen voor een ipad air met 600 korting
<OerHeks> ownee, ipad air omruilen voor surface 3 was het :-(
<Ubontor> Een mooie 8/9 Tab met Ubuntu pc dat zou een grote groep Windows gebruikers voor goed doen overstappen.
<Ubontor> Ik zeker.. ;)
<Ubontor> Die Surface is ook een aardige Machine. De toekomst belooft wat.
<Ubontor> En Apple producten zijn gewoon eng. ;P
<InnerCode> Hey, ik ben momenteel bezig met Darktable. Heb nu enkele foto's bewerkt en de eerste reactie is WOW! Zit alleen even met een issue. Als ik de foto uit de bibliotheek open en naar ontwikkelen gaat is de foto in één keer een stuk donkerder. Als ik aan de linkerzijde onder geschiedenis op orgineel klikt wordt hij nog donkerder. Iemand een idee?
<jpjacobs> hmmm raar
<OerHeks> InnerCode, vreemd, daar heb ik hier geen last van ( * ik gebruik de PPA van PJMdeBruin)
<InnerCode> OerHeks: Dan ga ik dat ook even proberen.
<OerHeks> Hup belgië
<OerHeks> oeps, verkeerde muisklik > https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-release
<OerHeks> bezig baasje trouwens > https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+ppa-packages
<InnerCode> Had hem gevonden. Nog steeds hetzelfde probleem :s
<adm001mi> OerHeks, Ik had al zo'n idee dat je iets Nederlands had
<OerHeks> :-)
<adm001mi> OerHeks, gebruik jij alleen ubuntu of ook debian?
<OerHeks> Alleen Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<adm001mi> ah kk... ik gebruik ubuntu/xubuntu en debian
<InnerCode> Linux mint
<lordievader> Gentoo :D
<Fermata> Arch en Slackware tegenwoordig.
<OerHeks> owja, en windows 7 omdat ik een i3 pc gekregen heb.
<adm001mi> oorspronkelijk draaide deze laptop met win7 maar teveel spyware
<lordievader> Ach de laptop naast mij draait af en toe ook nog wel Win7.
<adm001mi> vraagje hebben jullie ook problemen met skype onder ubuntu/xubuntu?
<adm001mi> geluid valt weg en vervolgens crasht skype
<adm001mi> de sound server crasth volledig
 * OerHeks is voetbal kieken
<adm001mi> klinkt bees
<adm001mi> klinkt beetje fries OerHeks
<InnerCode> Net mijn vraag even op #darktable gezet. De lightable laat de embedded jpg zien en zodra je naar darktable gaat toont het de raw zonder bewerkingen.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-02
<Cme_> Hoi Ik heb Antergos als iso gedownload, kan binnen UBUNTu geen opstart ub maken met de USB-creator
<trijntje> je kan ook unetbootin gebruiken, usb-creator is alleen voor ubuntu iso's
<Cme_> unetbootin wordt afgeraden: http://wiki.antergos.com/Create+a+working+Live+USB
<Cme_> Antergos wordt me aanbevolen om te proberen maar het op USB zetten gaat niet
<Cme_> Xbuntu ook aanbevolen die doet het wel: live usb maken
<MrChrisDruif> Voor het eerst dat ik hoor Unetbootin niet aanbevolen wordt. Bij mij werkt het eigenlijk altijd.
<MrChrisDruif> In plaats van af te gaan op wat je gehoord hebt kan je met een USB zonder problemen natuurlijk gewoon opnieuw proberen als hij toch niet op start.
<bheerschop> Goedenavond. Kan ik, als ik Ubuntu als dual booth naast Windows heb geinstalleerd bij mijn windows bestanden komen via Ubuntu?
<lordievader> bheerschop: Jup.
<bheerschop> Mooi. Dan kan ik dat tegen diegene zeggen die erover nadenkt om Ubuntu naast windows te installeren.
<lordievader> bheerschop: Linux heeft zelfs ntfs write support (als dat in de kernel gecompileert zit, is voor Ubuntu wel het geval)
<bheerschop> Is deze toegang tot de windows bestanden gemakkelijk in te stellen?
<lordievader> In de meeste gevallen is het niet meer dan wat rond klikken in je file browser.
<bheerschop> lordievader: Ok, das mooi. Bedankt voor de info. Als het niet lukt dan kom ik hier terug....
<Jorisvh> Hallo Ik heb een klein netwerkprobleem met Kubunut 12.04. Het lukt niet om de aangesloten printer: Epson Stylus D68 te delen met mijn Windows 7 Home Premium laptop.
<Jorisvh> Ik heb reeds een forum geplaatst: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=85120.0
<Jorisvh> Kubuntu
<lordzett> heb ik mijn mappen op mijn netwerk geshare met samba zie ik wel mijn pc op mijn media spelen maar niet de mappen.
<Ubontor> Hallo
<Ubontor> Klein vraagje, Ik gebruik nu ClamTK als virus scanner
<Ubontor> Deze vind telkens wel wat maar verteld er niet bij wat het is.
<Ubontor> Ook op het Internet kan ik niet echt een antwoord vinden.
<Ubontor> Het gaat om deze " fire pua.phishing.bank "
<Ubontor> " fire pua.phishing.Packed-1 "
<Ubontor> Ik weet dus niet wat het is en of het wel een bedreiging is.
<lordievader> Ubontor: Virus scanners zijn bij Linux niet echt nodig. Er bestaan maar enkele virussen die Linux targetten.
<Ubontor> Lordievader: Daar heb over bgelezen en het Interssant echter ben ik erg Nieuwsgierig en wil zelf graag dingen zien en/of meemaken. :)
<Ubontor> Zo vergaar ik mijn verstand ;)
<lordievader> Ubontor: "Dingen zien" waar refereer je naar met 'dingen'?
<Ubontor> Ales
<Ubontor> *Alles
<Ubontor> rry mijn  van mijn Toetsenbord is haast leeg.
<lordievader> Ubontor: Dan zou ik niet beginnen met virus scanners, die zijn in Linux alleen zinnig als je een server hebt waar Windows computers gebruik van maken (file/main server)
<Ubontor> Ik deel de PC met Windows en Ubuntu
<lordievader> Focus je tijd/energie ergens anders op, is mijn advies.
<Ubontor> Nou het koste me niet veel tijd of energie. Persoonlijk, blijf ik altijd een vorm van een scanner gebruiken in welke OS dan ook.
<Ubontor> Ik wilde alleen weten wat die meldingen zijn. En ik kon daar niets iets duidelijks vinden.
<Ubontor> fire pua.phishing.bank fire pua.phishing.Packed-1
<Ubontor> En of weghalen misschien wel schadelijk is.
<lordievader> Over welke file gaat het?
<Ubontor> fire pua.phishing.bank
<Ubontor> fire pua.phishing.Packed-1
<lordievader> Dat is geen file.
<Ubontor> Wat kan het dan zijn?
<lordievader> Function call?
<Ubontor> Ik hebgeenidee wat dat is. Sorry
 * lordievader gaat naar bed.
<Ubontor> Succes!
<NoirX> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<NoirX> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-03
<pjotter> Hallo Mensen! Ik heb vaak dat wanneer ik mijn computer opstart, het mounten van extrene schijven mislukt omdat de internetverbinding nog niet tot stand was gekomen. Meestal komt 'ie net een fractie later tot stand. Maar dan moet ik de schijven handmatig mounten. Weet iemand een oplossing voor dit euvel?
<trijntje> hm, dat moet wel kunnen, maar ik weet niet precies hoe. Misschien kan je 'mount -a' aan /etc/init.d/networking toevoegen ofzo?
<trijntje> waarschijnlijk is het beter dat in #ubuntu te vragen, daar zijn vast mensen die weten hoe dat moet
<pjotter> Ha trijntje! Ik zal het eens proberen :)
<trijntje> pjotter: ha, dat is nog eens een simpele oplossing, die moet ik onthouden
<pjotter> _ṇetdev
<pjotter> :)
<pjotter> Ik neem aan dat dat puntje onder de n niet hoeft, toch?
<trijntje> nee, vast niet
<pjotter> Even kijken, ik voeg het gewoon aan de mount-options toe in fstab
<pjotter> Ik mount daar 4 schijven. Ik neem aan dat ik ze aan alle 4 moet toevoegen?
<trijntje> wel als je ze via het netwerk mount, anders niet
<pjotter> Ja, via het netwerk
<pjotter> Het zijn 4 volumes op 1 externe NAS.
<pjotter> Ik denk dat volumes daar ongeveer hetzelfde als partities zijn. Voor iedere partitie heb ik op de NAS een share gemaakt en die worden gemount.
<pjotter> oeps... "Only valid with fstype nfs"
<pjotter> Ik heb hier samba
<pjotter> smbfs of cifs
<trijntje> hm, dat hoort niet
<trijntje> Common for all types of file system are the options ``noauto'' (do not mount when "mount -a" is given, e.g., at boot time), ``user'' (allow a user to mount), and ``owner'' (allow device owner to mount), and ``_netdev'' (device requires network to be available).
<pjotter> Ok, dus dat zou ook moeten werken met cifs?
<pjotter> Ik haalde mijn info van: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<pjotter> trijntje: Ik zie op diverse plaatsen dat _netdev wordt geadviseerd, ook voor smfs. Ik probeer het gewoon :)
<pjotter> smbfs
<trijntje> pjotter: in man mount staat _netdev onder 'filesystem independent options'
<trijntje> en dat is ook wel logisch, want je kan toch voor elk filesystem wachten totdat het netwerk online is met mounten?
<pjotter> Nou, dan moet het goed gaan :)
<pjotter> op die pagina die ik net gaf staat: "_netdev - this is a network device, mount it after bringing up the network. Only valid with fstype nfs." Vandaar.
<trijntje> ja raar, ik denk dat dat een foutje is
<pjotter> 'k Kom zo terug. Even rebooten.
<pjotter> trijntje: Nou, hij deed het wel deze keer. De verbinding moest nog tot stand komen (draaiend netwerkdingetje) maar uiteindelijk waren alle shares wel gemount.
<pjotter> Ik hou het wel een tijdje in de gaten om te kijken of het probleem hiermee verholpen is.
<pjotter> Bedankt ook voor jouw hulp! :)
<pjotter> Ik heb overigens wel de mogelijkheid om via nfs te mounten. Maar ik moet dat nog eens goed testen. De vorige keer dat dit dat deed gingen er allerlei dingen verkeerd. Vooral bij het kopiëren van grote bestanden e.d.
<pjotter> Dus dan maar veilig op het (iets langzamere) smbfs/cifs.
<pjotter> Hallo mensen!
<pjotter> Een vraag: Ik wil een NAS automounten bij het opstarten. Dus ik heb een regel toegevoegd aan fstab. Helaas gebeurd het nogal eens dat ie dit bij het opstarten 'mist'. Ik denk dat de computer de NAS probeert te mounten voordat het netwerk echt gereed is. Ik heb _netdev toegevoegd aan fstab. Maar ook dit maakt geen verschil. ḱ Zit op 12.04 en gebruik smbfs/cifs als filesysteem bij het mounten.
<pjotter> Ieman enig idee hoe ik dit kan aanpakken?
<OerHeks> The option _netdev is always recommended for cifs mounts in fstab. This switch delays mounting until the network has been enabled
<OerHeks> dat zou moeten werken
<pjotter> OerHeks: Helaas, dat doet het dus niet.
<OerHeks> is de oplossing mounten na login geen optie ?
<pjotter> OerHeks: Iedere keer na login handmatig mounten?
<pjotter> Nee...
<pjotter> Of bedoel je met een scriptje?
<pjotter> oid?
<pjotter> Is eigenlijk niet "the way to go", toch?
<pjotter> Ik kan het wel proberen... maar eigenlijk zou je verwachten dat fstab gewoon zou moeten werken.
<pjotter> Ik vraag me ook af of e.e.a. niet ook iets te maken heeft met een soort slaapstand van de NAS ofzo? Dat is dan te traag reageert om te kunnen mounten?
<pjotter> Zou dat kunnen?
<OerHeks> oke, via debian vind ik dit > http://lifeisabug.com/fix-debian-wheezy-mounting-cifs-smb-shares-boot-time/
<pjotter> Het is vooral na lange tijd van inactivitiet ('sochtends)  dat ie dit doet.
<pjotter> inactiviteit :)
<pjotter> Goeie tip, OerHeks! Ik ga dat eens proberen
<OerHeks> succes :-) laat weten of het werkt
<pjotter> Yes,
<pjotter> Ik ga ff rebooten... kijken wat er gebeurd...
<pjotter> Hey OerHeks: Jammer werkt ook niet.
<OerHeks> :-(
<pjotter> Nog steeds hetzelfde probleem.
<pjotter> Ik neem aan dat dat mounten ergens in een scriptje gebeurd?
<OerHeks> hoe precies weet ik niet eigenlijk
<pjotter> Dit wordt puzzelen... en dat met dit weer :S
<pjotter> :D
<OerHeks> doe maar vandaag, morgen word het 30 'C
<OerHeks> LoLz
<pjotter> O man!
<pjotter> En ik wilde nog wel een muurtje gaan metselen in de tuin.
<OerHeks> of zaterdag, tijdens voetbal, 20'C
<OerHeks> hmm met dit weer, gooi er plastiek overheen tegen te hard droogen
<OerHeks> en nat maken telkens
<pjotter> Ja, inderdaad...
<OerHeks> stenen nat, dan smeren
 * OerHeks komt uit de bouw
<pjotter> Ik moet kinderkopjes metselen.. nog goeie tips?
<OerHeks> ouwe kopjes?
<pjotter> Ik heb er al een schepje tegellijm aan toegevoegd :)
<pjotter> Ja, vrij grote keien eigenlijk
<OerHeks> groene aanslag?
<pjotter> Nee, dat niet
<pjotter> Wel schoon.
<OerHeks> ow mooi
<pjotter> Staan al een tijdje in de tuin te wachten. Maar zijn nog schoon
<OerHeks> anders zou ik een pak thee halen bij de aldi van 30 ct, geheel in een pan van 10L gooien, goed koken, uurttje laten staan en dan word de bovenste laag loog, dat werkt goed
<OerHeks> wel verdunnen, 5% ofzo
<OerHeks> ook goed tegen die witte sluier na voegen
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> Ik heb het eerste rijtje al gemetseld.
<OerHeks> kinderkopjes natmaken heeft geen zin denk ik, dat geld alleen voor gewoone gebakken steenen
<pjotter> Eerst een funderinkje gestort...
<pjotter> Nee, klopt. Ze nemen 0,0 water op.
<pjotter> #ubuntu-nl, voor al uw vragen omtrent Ubuntu en metselen ;)
<OerHeks> grinnik, ik ben zwaar in overtreding
<pjotter> Meer iets voor offtopic, denk ik
<pjotter> Ach ja
<pjotter> Ik ga eens kijken naar dat opstartprobleem
<pjotter> Misschien dat het al verholpen is als ik eens overstap naar 14.04
<OerHeks> zolang Fermata Cugel JanC spekje_ trijntje niet meeleest ...
<OerHeks> oeps wat dom van mij
<pjotter> whoeps
<pjotter> Nou, ik ben er weer eens vandoor, he ;)
<pjotter> Nee hoor...
<spekje_> wat is er
<spekje_> OerHeks: je riep
<spekje_> waar is de brand
<spekje_> :P
<OerHeks> hoi spekje :-D
<spekje_> je wilde gwoon weer aandacht ;)
<OerHeks> ja, vanavond geen vista-klasje :-(
<OerHeks> hond van 18,5 jaar overleden, familie in rouw
<spekje_> vista-klasje?
<spekje_> en hmm dat is wel minder.. wel erg oud geworden!
<spekje_>  /nick spekje
<spekje> zonder ' ' gaat adt beter
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<OerHeks> hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> prima, ben aan het eten kooken, en met u?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker. Even lekker op mijn krent zitten, alsof ik dat niet al de hele dag heb gedaan :P
<OerHeks> Geen vista-klasje vanavond, ik kan lekker aan windows 7 gaan prutsen
<OerHeks> eerst updaten waarschijnlijk, scannen, schoonvegen etc etc
<OerHeks> daarna is het bedijd :-D
<pds> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<pds> ik probeer (open)-vm-tools te installeren op een ubuntu 12.04LTS desktop, dat op een VWare vsphere 5 Essentials draait. Werkt aan geen kanten al +3 uur op zitten frustreren - erors at www.paste.ubuntu.com/7742911
<lordievader> pds: Waarom compilen als het in de repo zit?
<OerHeks> bijt dat niet, open vm-tools en  VWare vsphere 5 Essentials ?
<pds> om dat de simepel open-vm tools niet werkt
<lordievader> By the by, Precise draait naar mijn weten kernel 3.2 niet 2.6...
<pds> en de iso die je kan mounten met de vmwaretools.pl at ook geen goeste
<lordievader> pds: Wat voor een output krijg je uit 'uname -r'?
<pds> maakt me niet uit hoe, maar ik wil vmwaretools op me ubuntu 12.04LTS plooien
<pds> 3.11.0-15 generic
<lordievader> pds: Ik ken die vmware tools niet, maar bestaan er verschillende versies van? Die van jou lijkt 2.6 te begruiken. "Using 2.6.x kernel build system."
<pds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools
<pds> brb effe iets om te drinken halen
<pds> b
<lordievader> pds: Waarom werkt die uit de repo eigenlijk niet?
<pds> effe image herzetten
<pds> zien wat daar het probleem mee was
<pds> werken met een terminal server is ook dat niet
<lordievader> Is ook wat niet?
<pds> beetje aan de trage kant
<OerHeks> gewoon de goeie download
<pds> repo's aan het upgrade en package aan het upgraden
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/2011.12.20-562307-0ubuntu1
<OerHeks> je gebruikt ouwe zooi, dat had je kunnen weten
<pds> documentatie van ubuntu zelf kuh kuh
<OerHeks> duhh .. als je die pagina gebruikt hebt, dan had je niet dat oude pakket.
 * OerHeks gaat wat nuttigs doen
<pds> u bedoelt de documentatie of launchpad
<pds> hoh weer wat errors
<pds> package open-vm-dkms
<pds> sec zal zo pastebin zette
<pds> www.paste.ubuntu.com/7743050/
<lordievader> pds: Je weet dat het met www. niet resolved?
<lordievader> pds: Heb je gedaan wat apt/dpkg je aanraad?
<pds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7743050/
<pds> wat bedoelt up met apt/dpkg?
<lordievader> De tool die je gebruik om dingen in Ubuntu/Debian te installeren (apt-get roept dpkg aan).
<pds> mja heb er juist mee open-vm-tools proberen installeren :s
<pds> ben niet direct mee wat je naar toe wilt
<lordievader> pds: Regel 55 tot 60.
<pds> en ton zeggen dat mensen ubuntu ne gemakkelijke Linux distro vinden
<lordievader> Ubuntu is in de regel ook makkelijk. Zeker als we dat gaan vergelijken met Gentoo :P
<pds> centos gast hier
<pds> lets continue http://paste.ubuntu.com/7743088/
<pds> zie je nu serieus dat zelf na een update en upgrae hij nog altijd oude shit binnenhaalt :o
<lordievader> pds: sudo apt-get autoclean&&sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools
<pds> let me try
<pds> hmm geen --purge remove?
<pds> running
<pds> geeft nog altijd fatal's
<pds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7743144/
<lordievader> Wat geeft "apt-cache policy dkms"?
<lordievader> Lijkt op bug 1312855. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/1312855
<pds> http://hastebin.com/perujidiho.rb
<pds> gezellig :d
<pds> hebben alle ubuntu varianten hier last van?
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee.
<pds> anders probeer ik een xubuntu
<pds> maar gaat me kickstart gui daar nog op draainen
<lordievader> Ah, voor de smaken zal het niet uitmaken.
<pds> gezellig zou willen een ubuntu-server kickstarten via de gui
<lordievader> Je kunt ook Trusty uitproberen, is ook een LTS.
<pds> is dat niet de 14?
<pds> hmmm ik dat de logging van de irc channel niet meer werkt
<pds> ja trusty zou inderdaad een mogelijkheid zijn als de gui van kickstart daar niet op zou crashen
<pds> tof tof
<pds> any way lordie bedankt voor proberen te helpen :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-04
<Alexander> Hi
<Guest68841> Hi, I got a question abbout the stop of the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS versin support stop.
<Guest68841> First, is only the development stoped or will safte will bee a issue soon?
<Guest68841> Second, If i want to upgrade to 14.04LTS, is it posible to install this version over the 12.04 version or is a completle fresh installation recomended?
<Guest68841> Third, are there tools to transfer the files and settings into the 14.04 version wich I can use to make life easy? :-)
<pjotter> Hai OerHeks
<pjotter> Ik sprak je gisteren over dat probleem met het booten van mijn NAS, he?
<pjotter> Ik bedoel: het mounten
<pjotter> Helaas hielp de oplossing van de pagina die je gaf niet echt.
<pjotter> Ik heb het vermoeden dat bij het opstarten soms het netwerk nog niet helemaal klaar is in de zin dat de juist namen aan de ip's zijn verbonden
<pjotter> Dus ik heb de NAS een fixed IP gegegeven en probeer het daar eens mee. Tot zover doet het het nu wel :)
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<bheerschop> Goedemiddag. Ik zou graag op mijn xubuntu desktop een snelkoppeling maken die verwijst naar een windows directory. Xubuntu en windows zijn naast elkaar geinstalleerd. Echter, als ik een snelkoppeling maak dan is hij na een herstart van het systeem niet meer toegankelijk. Kan iemand mij hiermee helpen?
<trijntje> bheerschop: jawel, dan moet je instellen dat de windows partitie automatisch aangekoppeld wordt bij het opstarten
<bheerschop> trijntje: ok, ik zal eens kijken hoe ik dat moet doen.
<trijntje> als het goed is kan dat via het programma 'schijven'
<bheerschop> trijntje, dat programma kan ik niet vinden. Ik zie wel Verwijderbare stations en media
<trijntje> ah, xubuntu, die heeft dat programma misschien niet inderdaad
<trijntje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bheerschop> Ah, ik geloof dat ik dan dit stukje moet hebben 'Configuring /etc/fstab'
<bheerschop> trijntje, bedankt. Ik ga kijken of ik eruit kom.
<Guest1029> can i instal unbuntu without burning disc
<trijntje> 44 seconden, nieuw record ;)
<bheerschop> trijntje, je bedoelt het opzoeken van de link?
<bheerschop> Ik heb het nog niet voor elkaar, voor mij dus nog geen record.
<bheerschop> trijntje: een nieuwe directory gemaakt /media/Windows en de volgende regel toegevoegd aan /etc/fstab: UUID=158B1D37159DF825  /media/Windows  ntfs-3g  defaults,umask=222,windows_names,locale=nl_NL.UTF-8  0 0
<bheerschop> Komt dat bekend voor?
<lordievader> bheerschop: Ziet er goed uit. trijntje doelde op Guest1029.
<bheerschop> lordievader, ok was mij even niet duidelijk.
<bheerschop> lordievader, ik ga maar eens herstarten om te kijken of het gewerkt heeft.
<lordievader> Het komt wel vaker voor dat mensen een vraag stellen en binnen een minuut weer weg zijn.
<bheerschop> Oei, dan hebben ze wel erge haast.
<bheerschop> Nu een herstart doen. Tot zo. Hopelijk.
<bheerschop> lordievader, trijntje: Het is gelukt. Ik zie nu in /media/Windows de bestanden die ik nodig heb. Bedankt.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<goudfazant3991> Hallo beste mensen een goede morgen en prettigedag nog vandaag
<yy_> Hoi, ik heb een vraag over het starten van een topic over (online) winkels met geschikte computers om linux op te installeren of liever nog, al geïnstalleerde linux.
<trijntje> yy_: vraag maar raak
<yy_> tnx :-)
<yy_> Ik moet voor verschillende mensen een laptop uitzoeken waar het liefst al Linux (versie maakt niet zoveel uit) op staat maar het is ontzettend moeilijk dit te vinden.
<yy_> En zelf installeren wil ik zeker niet gezien de ellende die dat kan opleveren.
<trijntje> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/partners/verkoop/hardware
<yy_> Oeh, DANK :-)
<yy_> Heeeeeel blij!!!
<trijntje> System76 is volgens mij de bekendste leverancier, hoewel ik er bij moet zeggen dat ik ze zelf nooit gebruikt heb. Ik doe al zo'n 8 jaar met dezeflde pc ;)
<yy_> ja, zitten die in nederland?
<trijntje> als het goed is leveren ze wel in nederland
<yy_> sorry, kan zelf wel even kijken
<yy_> Yep :-)
<yy_> Wel stom trouwens dat er zo weinig winkels zijn die het kant en klaar leveren, erger mij dood daaraan!
<yy_> iig zouden fabrikanten kunnen zeggen dat het linux compliable is ofzo, dat je weet dat de hardware geschikt is..
<trijntje> ja, maar dan moeten ze een certificaat van canonical kopen, daar hebben ze waarschijnlijk geen zin in
<trijntje> of ze krijgen straf van microsoft als ze dat doen, dat is in het verleden iig wel gebeurt
<yy_> de grote merken kunnen zelf toch wel testen en een stickertje erop plakken? En die straf lijkt mij nu niet meer het geval omdat MS dan weer en nog harder worden gestraft.
<trijntje> nee, je mag niet 'ubuntu ready' op iets plakken zonder toestemming van canonical, dus er moet wel voor betaald worden
<yy_> Hoeft niet Ubuntu te zijn, liever geschikt voor Linux in het algemeen. Ubuntu is ook maar een linux merkje..
<trijntje> ja, maar elke distributie is anders, en niet alle hardware die op ubuntu werkt werkt ook op arch, of andersom
<lordievader> 1~
<yy_> Ahh, dat wist ik dan weer niet. Dacht dat de drivers wel voor alle distributies beschikbaar waren.
<lordievader> Of hardware gesupport word ligt meer aan de kernel.
<Danielsson> koek koek
<Danielsson> ik heb een vraag, ik heb een iets oudere computer met windows xp
<Danielsson> als ik daar ubuntu op knal is die dan sneller en beter?
<Danielsson> intel 4 ht processor
<trijntje> Danielsson: wel als je een lichte variant zoals lubuntu kiest
 * trijntje zucht maar weer eens over het geduld van sommige mensen
<Guest94841> is ubuntu veiliger voor internetbankieren en kan je deze op een apart pc zetten voor alleen dit?
<yy_> ik denk dat dat niet expres was, ging te snel dat uitloggen..
<trijntje> Guest94841: er zijn geen virussen voor ubuntu, dus wat dat betreft is het veiliger
<Guest94841> oh dat is wel heel byzonder :)
<trijntje> maar je moet blijven opletten voor phishing en dergelijke aanvallen
<Guest94841> malware ook niet niet ?
<trijntje> Guest94841: nope
<trijntje> yy_: we zullen zien of hij terug komt, ik verwacht van niet. Mensen denken dat de chat niet werkt ofzo als ze niet binnen 1 seconde antwoord krijgen
<Guest94841> ja maar als ik ubunto op een aparte pc zet en van daaruit bankier, heb ik toch minder kans neem ik aan
<Guest94841> er word toch gekeken naar legaal systeem op de pc waar je mee bankieren doet
<trijntje> Guest94841: phishing is dat mensen je bellen of een mailtje sturen waarin ze doen alsof ze de bank zijn, en zo je gegevens stelen. Het maakt dan niet uit of je op windows of ubuntu zit
<Guest94841> nee dat begrijp ik trijntje
<trijntje> sowieso kan je ubuntu gewoon naast windows zetten, dsu het hoeft niet op een andere pc
<yy_> Je kan ook een dual boot doen, kan je kiezen bij het opstarten
<Guest94841> ja maar stel er word ingebroken, banken vragen naar systeem
<Guest94841> voldoet het dan dat je naast windows, unbunto gebruikt voor internet bankieren alleen?
<trijntje> tja, dat is niet echt duidelijk. Ubuntu is op zich 'up-to-date', dus dat zou geen probleem moeten zijn, maar naar ik weet is dit nooit voorgekomen
<Guest94841> word deze las correct gezien ubunto omdat die gratis is
<trijntje> sowieso krijg je niks terug als je XP gebruikt, want dat wordt niet meer ondersteund
<yy_> Banken eisen dat je systeem veilig is. ubunut is dat, zeker als je ook update
<Guest94841> word ubunto dan net zo als windows behoordeeld door banken
<trijntje> Guest94841: dat zou je aan de bank moeten vragen, wij weten dat niet
<Guest94841> dus ook al is die gratis telt net zo correct
<Guest94841> oke , hartelijk dank trijntje voor je hulp !
<yy_> Juridisch gezien ben je veilig
<Guest94841> weet ik al iets meer
<Guest94841> dank yy
<yy_> :-)
<Guest94841> dus ook met dual boot juridisch gezien
<trijntje> ik denk niet dat gratis echt uitmaakt, en je kan ook firewall en anti-virus op ubuntu installeren
<Guest94841> :)
<lordievader> yy_: Banken eisen ook dat je een antivirus draait...
<Guest94841> ja ook antivirus
<yy_> Nee, voor windows, niet voor andere besturingsystemen
<trijntje> yy_: heb je daar een bron voor?
<yy_> Dan moeten zij eerst zelf weer aantonen dat jij een virusgevaar loopt
<lordievader> yy_: OS werd door ING niet gespecifieerd.
<yy_> beetje moeilijk met linux
<Guest94841>  oww dat moet dat nakijken dus
<Guest94841> dacht de oplossing te hebben LOL
<yy_> de bron is de banken zelf, site weet ik niet uit mijn hoofd, iets van veiligbankieren.nl ofzo
<yy_> je moet wel als jurist lezen (wat ik niet ben trouwens)
<Guest94841> daar staat alleen dat je legale versie moet hebben ;)
<trijntje> yy_: ik heb nooit gehoord dat je op linux geen anti-virus van de banken hoeft te hebben
<Guest94841> nee zeker anti virus
<yy_> Het gaat om bewijstechnische last.
<Guest94841> ze zeggen alleen dat je geen legale versie mag hebben
<trijntje> tja, die banken zijn sowieso oplichters, in de wet staat expliciet dat de bank verantwoordelijk is tenzij de klant grof nalatig is geweest. Niet elke dat je anti-virus updaten is niet bepaald grof nalatig, en toch leggen de banken het risico dan bij jou neer
<trijntje> *elke dag*
<Guest94841> pff  ja dat vind ik dus ook
<Guest94841> lekker die banken
<yy_> Banken moeten aannemelijk maken dat jij nalatig bent, dat is met het niet praktisch aanwezig zijn van virussen voor linux beetje moeilijik
<Guest94841> ja precies, dus dan zou linux toch het meest veiligers zijn lijkt mij :)
<trijntje> yy_: voor de rechter wel ja, maar in de praktijk gaat het via een of andere 'klachtencommissie' van de banken, en die zeggen lekker dat het je eigen schuld is
<trijntje> ja, linux is veiliger dan windows tegen mensen die inbreken op je rekening
<Guest94841> ja trijntje, moeten ze nog meer halen die banken,
<yy_> http://www.nvb.nl/thema-s/veiligheid-fraude/668/veilig-bankieren.html
<trijntje> het is niet duidelijk wat veiliger is tegen banken die jouw met de kosten willen laten zitten ;)
<Guest94841> precies trijntje dan liever linux toch :)
<yy_> die andere site is een beetje vaag
<Guest94841> ja ze maken het wel zo dat de klant vaak de pineut is, en was
<Guest94841> grr
<Guest94841> maar harstikke bedankt voor jullie hulp :)
<Guest94841> ik ga het nog bekijken
<yy_> de veiligste bankier computer op dit moment is toch Chrome OS, ook linux ;-)
<trijntje> Guest94841: succes er mee!
<Guest94841> browser google crome ?
<Guest94841> dank trijntje :)
<Guest94841> yy bedoel je browser ?
<yy_> neen, de chrombooks
<trijntje> yy_: ik kan daar niks over virusscanner op linux vinden
<Guest94841> oeps, weet nog niet wat dat is sorry
<yy_> nijntje: UNIFORME VEILIGHEIDSREGELS: IS ER SPRAKE VAN EEN VERSCHUIVING VAN DE BEWIJSLAST RICHTING CONSUMENT? Nee. Banken blijven onveranderd verantwoordelijk voor de bewijslast. De bewijslast dat de consument grof nalatig zou hebben gehandeld, ligt volgens de wet bij de bank.
<yy_> zal ff zoeken, seconde, voor de chrombook
<yy_> http://www.bol.com/nl/s/computer/zoekresultaten/Ntt/chromebook%2B/N/3134/Nty/1/search/true/searchType/qck/suggestedFor/chromebook/sc/computer_all/index.html?_requestid=215648
<trijntje> yy_: tja, in theorie, in de praktijk zal de bank besluiten of je wel of niet nalatig bent geweest, en vervolgens mag je zelf de kostbare gang naar de rechter maken
<yy_> amazon heeft het ook en vele andere winkels ook
<yy_> nijn: nee, er is een goed werkende klachtenprocedure
<yy_> sorry, trijn ;-)
<Guest94841> oh dankjewel yy,  , maar dat is een laptop  hahaha
<Guest94841> ik zal het even lezen van chromebook
<Guest94841> momentje
<yy_> klopt, je hebt ook all in one's
<yy_> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrome_OS
<Guest94841> Door een ingebouwde security ben je beschermd tegen virussen en malware.
<Guest94841> ahh, daar had ik nog nooit van gehoord, dank  weer wat geleerd :)
<yy_> extreem veilig en tot nog toe ongehackt :-)
<Guest94841> bijna te mooi om waar te zijn LOL
<Guest94841> ik ga het allemaal lezen yy
<yy_> Yep, daarom is het al langer de nr1 verkoophit in de VS bij Amazon
<yy_> succes!
<Guest94841> dankjewel yy en Trijntje,  ,,,,,,,,, en ga inlezen  LOL
<Guest94841> goede dag gewenst en tot laterssssssssss :)
<yy_> Doei!
<trijntje> dag Guest94841
<Guest94841> byee byee...
<yy_> Ik ben aan het uitzoeken of er een programma bestaat dat (automatisch) test of de hardware geschikt is voor linux en kom uit op; Ubuntu Certification test suite. Maar ik kan niet vinden waar dit is te downloaden (of vergelijkbare software). Heeft iemand hier kennis van?
<yy_> Ik kwam daar op via de Ubuntu Desktop certified hardware lijst..
<OerHeks> Klopt, er is geen programma/software om te testen, het is een checklist vziw
<OerHeks> beste manier om te testen is de iso in live mode starten.
<yy_> Ja dat hoor ik vaker, maar ben daar niet tevreden mee. Heb vaak meegemaakt dat het scherm van een zeer oude laptop het prima doet in Live opstart en vervolgens extreem moeilijke problemen na installatie gaf bv alleen in 640xiets werken en scherm niet herkend..
<yy_> Zo zit ik hier bv met SiS driver probleem op mijn laptop, zodat ik gedwongen ben om terug te schakelen naar geloof ik Mint 14 of 15 ofzo, 32 bits
<yy_> Maar bij Live 14.04 gaf het scherm prima resultaten, vandaar
<OerHeks> ga er maar vanuit dat hardware > 5 jaar goed ondersteund word, met hier en daar een uitzondering
<OerHeks> sis .. dat is een bekend struikelblok
<OerHeks> net als canon
<yy_> haha, ja klopt, als je zoekt dan vindt je nogal wat gevloek
<yy_> maar ik heb wat ik heb vandaar
<OerHeks> SiS zal alleen in 2d werken, voor zover ik weet
<OerHeks> en geen flash-hw-acceleratie
<yy_> Ik wordt helemaal gek van het feit dat als kennissen mij vragen welke laptop zij moeten kopen met linux erop dat dat schier onmogelijk is. Online in nl onmogelijk (behalve belachelijk dure dell xps) en in de gewone winkels weten de kinderen niet eens wat linux is!
<yy_> Vandaar dat ik op die Ubuntu test suite uitkwam
<yy_> Maar die lijst is behoorlijk verouderd
<OerHeks> een aantal HP machines, Lenovo en Asus werken prachtig OOTB
<yy_> Misschien, maar als ik op die site kijk zie ik nergens dat linux wordt gegarandeerd als werkend..  En die mensen willen liever gewoon in NL kopen, vandaar
<yy_> Ik word daar ziedend van, kost vrijwel niks voor ze om even te testen en trouwens, waarom niet gewoon dual boot aanbieden of laten kiezen bij bestelling?
<pds> hello interwebs, ik ben op zoek naar een up to date ivm het opzetten van een pxe boot server
<OerHeks> dit is een engelse database met testen, http://www.linlap.com/
<OerHeks> pds, op zoek naar een 'up to date' ?
<OerHeks> manual ?
<yy_> Ja, super, tnx!
<pds> ja ubuntu manual is niet altijd even up to date naar me ervaring, en de onderwerp titelering is soms verwarrend
<pds> swat terug naar de documentatie mess van ubuntu
<OerHeks> ik vind zo 1 2 3 geen recente pxe manual
<lordievader> pds: [1] is totaal niet up to date, maar dat is PXE ook niet. Guide is prima. [1] http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-a-pxe-install-server-on-ubuntu-9.10-p3
<OerHeks> zoveel mogenlijkheden, een server met 2 netwerkkaarten, of een server in je netwerk
<OerHeks> edubuntu is mijn eerste keus, eigenlijk
<OerHeks> onbekend en onbemind :-(
<OerHeks> = classroomserver
<Guido1> '¶¶øç
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<BerryH> Goedemiddag. Ik gebruik Xubuntu 14.04 en heb net op een naar mijn mening beetje gebruiksonvriendelijke manier een networkshare toegevoegd. In Ubuntu 14.04 vind ik het wel gebruiksvriendelijk. Is er een gebruiksvriendelijke manier die ik over het hoofd heb gezien in Xubuntu?
<trijntje> hey BerryH
<BerryH> Hoi trijntje.
<trijntje> hoe heb je de networkshare toegevoegd als ik vragen mag?
<BerryH> Ik heb het op twee manieren geprobeerd. Eerst met het definieren van een custom action en dat toepassen op de te delen folder.
<BerryH> Tweede manier is door toevoegen van een samba share.
<trijntje> maar wat was er precies niet gebruikersvriendelijk aan?
<BerryH> In Ubuntu is het rechtermuisknop op de folder.
<BerryH> Als ik mij goed herinner.
<trijntje> oja, dat is handig, ik wist dat niet eens
<BerryH> In Xubuntu moet ik ofwel eerst een custom action maken en de goede code daarvoor hebben. Of ik moet de samba configuratie aanpassen. Naar mijn mening een stuk gebruiksonvriendelijker dan in Ubuntu.
<trijntje> nouja, je kan altijd de bestandsbeheerder van ubuntu in xubuntu installeren
<trijntje> nautilus heet dat programma
<BerryH> trijntje: volgens mij heb ik ergens gelezen dat dat problemen kan opleveren..
<BerryH> Hier op de site van computertip: 11. Bestandbeheerders zijn zeer ingrijpende programma's. Het is bepaald geen goed idee om Nautilus (de bestandbeheerder van Ubuntu) te installeren in Xubuntu! Dat geeft namelijk systeemconflicten.
<trijntje> tja, dat weet ik niet, mensen zeggen dat altijd maar ik heb er nooit problemen mee gehad
<BerryH> Ok.
<trijntje> en als pakketten echt met elkaar conflicteren kan je ze ook niet tegelijk installeren
<BerryH> Ok. Ik zit er niet echt goed genoeg in om er een mening of te geven. Het liefst gebruik ik de originele opties die in Xubuntu zitten.
<trijntje> ik heb om te testen vaak alle 5 vershcillende versies van ubuntu tegelijk geinstalleerd, en dat ging op zich goed
<trijntje> nouja, als het nu werkt hoef je niet nautilus nog te installeren natuurlijk
<lordievader> Het menu wordt een zooi, maar meer heb ik er ook niet van gemerkt.
<BerryH> trijntje: wat bedoel je met 5 verschillende versies van van Ubuntu tegelijk geinstalleerd?
<BerryH> Zijn er 5 versies van een bestandsbeheerder?
<trijntje> wel meer
<trijntje> http://ubuntu-nl.org/afgeleiden/introductie
<lordievader> Het is Linux, van ieder ding bestaan honderden forks :P
<BerryH> Ok, op die manier.
<joostvb> lordievader: precies
<joostvb> halelujah!
<lordievader> Of dat goed of slecht is mag je zelf uitzoeken.
 * joostvb vindt t goed
<BerryH> Ik vroeg me dan eigenlijk af of er een mogelijkheid is om aan te geven aan de ontwikkelaars van Xubuntu dat deze manier van een networkshare toevoegen misschien gebruiksvriendelijker kan..
<BerryH> Met hun standaars bestandsbeheerder..
<BerryH> standaard
<trijntje> BerryH: je kan een bug rapport indienen en dat als 'wishlist' markeren
<BerryH> Kijk! Dat is moooi!!!
<BerryH> Moet ik alleen wel even uitzoeken hoe ik dat moet doen.
<trijntje> ubuntu-bug pakketnaam
<trijntje> en pakketnaam moet dan de naam van het programma zijn waar de bug in zit, dus in dit geval de naam van de bestandsbeheerder
<BerryH> hmmm..Ik zie dat er lappen tekst zijn die ik door moet lezen wil ik een bug rapporteren..
<trijntje> hoe dat zo?
<BerryH> zie hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<BerryH> Maar wat bedoelje je met ubuntu-bug pakketnaam?
<BerryH> Ik heb dit zojuist in de terminal uitgevoerd.
<BerryH> Maar ik krijg niet de mogelijkheid om een beschrijving van de 'bug' te geven en als wishlist te markeren.
<BerryH> Oh, ik ben te ongeduldig.
<BerryH> Mijn eerste bug is ingediend. :-)
<joostvb> BerryH: proficiat! :)
<BerryH> joostvb: Dank! :)
<trijntje> BerryH: heb je een link?
<BerryH> trijntje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1338237
<trijntje> BerryH: je kan het beste de getypte omschrijving onder alle automatische stuf zetten, dus na 'UpgradeStatus'
<BerryH> trijntje: done.
<lordievader> Ik zet hem meestal boven de auto stuff.
<trijntje> perfect
<trijntje> en zo werkt ubuntu dus, iedereen die problemen tegen komt kan het melden en als genoeg mensen het een probleem vinden wordt het opgelost ;)
<BerryH> Het is een mooi principe.
<BerryH> Helaas zal mijn mening misschien niet erg veel gewicht in de schaal leggen met betrekking tot de gebruiksvriendelijkheid van het toevoegen van een networkshare...
<trijntje> dat weet je nooit natuurlijk, misschien is het wel heel makkelijk om te repareren ;)
<BerryH> Ik ben benieuwd! :)
<trijntje> BerryH: met een beetje geluk kunnen ze het van nautilus stelen, lekker makkelijk ;)
<BerryH> trijntje: ja toch! ;-)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-29
<sebas> hoi
<lordievader> o/
<sebas> wie kan mij helpen? Ik heb vsftp geinstalleerd en de conf aangepast zo als in de meets forums staat
<sebas> maar als ik ftp wil open op windhoos machiene geeft hij de volgende melding: 500 OOPS: could not read chroot() list
<trijntje> hey sebas
<sebas> hey
<trijntje> ik ken vsftp niet, kan je er vanuit ubuntu wel bij?
<sebas> hoe open ik hem dan?
<lordievader> sebas: Ben je van plan dit over het internet te gaan gebruiken?
<sebas> nee, ik heb nu nog webserver draaien op een windows PC maar dat moet allemaal over gezet wordren naar Ubuntu server
<lordievader> Gebruik samba, is makkelijker.
<sebas> ok
<sebas_> hoe kan ik search rechten aan passen ze staan al 777
<OerHeks> uhm 777 is vloeken in linuxtaal
<lordievader> sebas_: Is het een ntfs drive?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-30
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<JasoNMas73R> hallo?
<JasoNMas73R> kan imeand mij helpen?
<OerHeks> Hallo JasoNMas73R
<JasoNMas73R> Bent U van de helpdesk?
<OerHeks> Ja, ik ben ook een vrijwilliger :-)
<JasoNMas73R> Ik heb een raar probleempje...
<JasoNMas73R> Maar kan ik ook hulp krijgen over engelse versie?
<JasoNMas73R> Ik he de taal op engels
<OerHeks> Ja hoor, language maakt niets uit.
<JasoNMas73R> Okee
<JasoNMas73R> Ik zit de laatst tijd meer op Ubuntu i.v.m. problemen via Windows
<JasoNMas73R> Maar, als ik naar de Software Center ga, zegt-ie dat er een fout is die gerepareerd moet worden
<JasoNMas73R> Ik druk op repair
<JasoNMas73R> Toen kreeg ik dit:
<JasoNMas73R> An unhandlable error has occured
<OerHeks> op welke ubuntu, 14.04 ?
<JasoNMas73R> Ja en er stond ook dit
<JasoNMas73R> ik typ het even over
<OerHeks> als het veel regels zijn, knip en plak op paste.ubuntu.com
<JasoNMas73R> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/delete software and to preform other package manangement related tasks.
<JasoNMas73R> Bij details staat ere dit
<JasoNMas73R> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 306, in _process_transaction     self._apply_changes(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/aptdaemon/pkcompat.py", line 3155, in _apply_changes     install_range)   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1132, in _apply_changes     with self._frozen_status():   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/contextli
<JasoNMas73R>  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1157, in _frozen_status     shutil.copy(self._status_orig, frozen_dir)   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/shutil.py", line 228, in copy     copyfile(src, dst, follow_symlinks=follow_symlinks)   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/shutil.py", line 109, in copyfile     copyfileobj(fsrc, fdst)   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/shutil.py", line 69, in copyfileobj     fdst.write(buf) OSError: 
<JasoNMas73R> Terwij, 1. ik ben een techneut, en dit is best raar, en 2. ik heb nog genoeg ruimte op de partitie!
<lordievader> JasoNMas73R: Op deze manier is de traceback lastig te lezen, zou je het via http://paste.ubuntu.com nog een keer willen delen?
<JasoNMas73R> Wacht heel eve, meneer.
<JasoNMas73R> HIer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11801329/
<JasoNMas73R> En?
<lordievader> JasoNMas73R: Zou je de output van 'df -h' willen pastebinnen?
<JasoNMas73R> Wat is dat?
<JasoNMas73R> Ik moet nog oefenen met GNU stuff.
<JasoNMas73R> Jeez, IRC gaat echt langzaam!
<lordievader> JasoNMas73R: Open een terminal, tik 'df -h', ram op enter.
<lordievader> IRC, is een redelijk indirect medium.
<JasoNMas73R> Oh, sorry. *schaamt zich erg*
<JasoNMas73R> Vreemd
<lordievader> Niks om je voor te schamen.
<JasoNMas73R> Vreemd
<JasoNMas73R> Normaal zie ik terminal altijd
<JasoNMas73R> Nou zie ik 'm niet
<JasoNMas73R> Andere apps ook niet
<lordievader> ?
<JasoNMas73R> Alleen maar bestanden!
<JasoNMas73R> Dit is echt geen grap!
<JasoNMas73R> Wat is hier aan de hand!!!
<JasoNMas73R> He, wat is dat rode verkeers bord in mijn hoek?
<lordievader> Ik heb geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt.
<JasoNMas73R> Iets met een applicatie fout
<lordievader> Dat maakt het niet duidelijker.
<JasoNMas73R> Kun je hier geen screenshots doen?
<OerHeks> imgur.com
<OerHeks> en prtscreen is standaard aan
<JasoNMas73R> Leuk, maar ik zit hier met een probleem!
<JasoNMas73R> Oh
<lordievader> Wij proberen je te helpen ;)
<JasoNMas73R> http://i.imgur.com/VvY7vYI.png
<JasoNMas73R> http://i.imgur.com/Gb5eimy.png
<JasoNMas73R> Wat is de schade? :D
<lordievader> Ah /boot zit vol, hoe groot is  /boot?
<JasoNMas73R> Eens zien?
<JasoNMas73R> ...
<lordievader> JasoNMas73R: df -h ;)
<JasoNMas73R> Ahum, eh terminal is een soort van ehm weg, weet je.
<lordievader> JasoNMas73R: ctrl + alt + t
<SCHAAP137> een Windows-gebruiker zou het een soort DOS-schermpje noemen
<JasoNMas73R> Weet ik, heb het al een keer gebruikt
<JasoNMas73R> yes, thnx
<JasoNMas73R> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11801419/
<lordievader> Ah, het gaat meer om /, die zit gewoon vol.
<lordievader> Misschien wil je die ook wat groter maken, 10g is wat krapjes.
<JasoNMas73R> Eens zien
<JasoNMas73R> Hoe groot minimaal?
<JasoNMas73R> Shit, het kan niet groter
<lordievader> Err, dat ligt aan je gebruik. Ik begin meestal met 20g maar het word al snel 50g voor / (ik heb een aparte /home, ook gebruik ik LVM waardoor het voor mij niet veel uitmaakt of ik er ruimte bij moet prikken of niet).
<JasoNMas73R> Shit, het kan niet groter
<JasoNMas73R> Wat nu?? Heluup
<lordievader> JasoNMas73R: Je schijf opruimen?
<JasoNMas73R> De partitietable?
<lordievader> Nee, je filesystem.
<lordievader> Pakketten die je niet gebruikt bijvoorbeeld.
<JasoNMas73R> Hee, wacht. Ik heb een demo van X plane 10, 5GB.
<JasoNMas73R> Moet ik die anders verwijderen?
<lordievader> Het zou een goed begin zijn ;)
<JasoNMas73R> Is dan het probleempje opgelost?
<lordievader> Voor even in iedergeval wel.
<JasoNMas73R> Wat moet ik daarna doen?
<JasoNMas73R> Herstarten?
<kebabfish> iemand bekend met dell laptop en i8kmon? Het progje lijkt na enige tijd namelijk uit te schakelen, waardoor de laptop weer warm wordt
<JasoNMas73R> lordievader. wat moet ik daarna doen?
<JasoNMas73R> kebabfish zoek het op via elgoog.im
<kebabfish> joh, zo ben ik aan het programma en de settings gekomen. In het begin werkt het goed, maar na een tijdje hoor ik de fan niet en wordt de cpu toch weer warm (minuutje of 15)
<JasoNMas73R> nieuwe fan kopen
<JasoNMas73R> ouwe computerfan
<JasoNMas73R> hahahah
<SCHAAP137> kebabfish: lijkt mij meer een DELL-probleem dan een Ubuntu-probleem
<SCHAAP137> kebabfish, is het niet gewoon een hardwareprobleem van je laptop dan?
<SCHAAP137> dat die CPU fan ermee nokt?
<kebabfish> hij draait wel, maar niet op 100% wanneer i8kfan zegt dat ie dat zou moeten doen
<kebabfish> hij lijkt omlaag te schalen wanneer dat kan ,maar niet meer omhoog te schalen wanneer nodig
<kebabfish> dat deze laptops heethoofden zijn is zeker bekend en een probleem
<SCHAAP137> hmm, dat is niet koel idd
<SCHAAP137> (letterlijk)
<kebabfish> idd :P
<kebabfish> maar handmatig de fans bedienen is onhandig, maar koelt dan wel degelijk goed
<SCHAAP137> heb je de laptop al lang? al een keer schoongemaakt van binnen?
<SCHAAP137> nieuwe koelpasta erop etc?
<SCHAAP137> grote chunks bruingrijs plakkerig stof eruit?
<kebabfish> wel schoongemaakt, nieuwe koelpasta binnenkort maar eens doen
<kebabfish> haha, ik hou de boel goed schoon hiero :P
<SCHAAP137> heheh, kben een roker, je had de binnenkant van mn laptop eens moeten zien tijdje terug :P
<SCHAAP137> echt absurd wat daar allemaal ophoopt
<kebabfish> voormalig fanatiek gamer, alles blinkt en zit onder de 50 graden :P
<kebabfish> maar goed, van het weekend eens wat koelpasta vervangen
<SCHAAP137> hehe, laatst nieuwe PC gehaald, ben nog niet boven de 55 uitgekomen, 30-32 in idle
<kebabfish> maar niet overgeklokt denk ik?
<kebabfish> is sowieso netjes, gezien de temperaturen buiten nu
<SCHAAP137> klein beetje, draai 'm nu op 4.4 GHz
<kebabfish> nice
<SCHAAP137> ipv de normale 4 GHz
<SCHAAP137> i7-4790K
<SCHAAP137> echt een beest
<kebabfish> ah, die zijn koeler dan de amdtjes die ik hier vaak heb
<SCHAAP137> op 4 GHz issie 26-28 gr
<kebabfish> deze laptop zijn standaard niet goed ingesteld in de bios (bios niet handmatig aanpasbaar), cpu en gpu lekker dicht bij elkaar en geen goede airflow
<SCHAAP137> mja, DELL he, meer voor zakelijk gebruik
<kebabfish> na veel gedoe alles ingesteld met i8kmon, alles draait rond de 40 graadjes en na 15 min ineens weer richting de 60
<kebabfish> idd
<SCHAAP137> hmm, BIOS is ook up to date?
<SCHAAP137> dat zou je nog kunnen checken
<kebabfish> jup
<kebabfish> vanmiddag toevallig nog gedaan :P
<SCHAAP137> hmm lastig, dan zou ik het ff niet weten
<SCHAAP137> op werk wel veel DELL machines ook, maar draaien allemaal windhoos
<SCHAAP137> die dingen zijn praktisch gemaakt voor dat OS
<kebabfish> helaas wel ja
<kebabfish> de cpu gaat ook telkens van conservative naar ondemand, ik heb niks te zeggen hiero xD
<SCHAAP137> hmm lijp, volgens mij had ik dat ook een hele tijd terug
<SCHAAP137> welke versie van Ubuntu draai je?
<kebabfish> ik zou er niet graag win7 op zetten, dan liever een koeltafeltje erbij
<kebabfish> 14.04
<SCHAAP137> win7 is stroperig en traag, dan zou ik liever voor 8.1 gaan met Start8 erbij
<kebabfish> ochje
<kebabfish> een windows machine in huis :(
<SCHAAP137> liever niet idd, of je moet echt afhankelijk zijn van die software
<kebabfish> dan liever handmatig, en een koeltafeltje
<JanC> Dell maakt ook gamer laptops hé  :)
<SCHAAP137> ahja, Alienware is van DELL toch?
<JanC> idd.
<kebabfish> daar heb ik een desktopje voor. Deze is meer voor werk en studie bedoelt
<SCHAAP137> true, een gamer laptop is een beetje vreemde luxe, voor de mobiele gamer
<SCHAAP137> lekker in de StarBucks of Coffee Company zitten, laptop openklappen, en een potje counterstriken
<SCHAAP137> en mensen die je dan raar aankijken
<SCHAAP137> die zelf achter een MacBook zitten, te typen in Office for Mac
<JanC> liefst met power cord? :)
<OerHeks> whatsapp-facebook-zombies :-D
<SCHAAP137> haha, of met een Oculus Rift :D
<SCHAAP137> ja powercord is wel onmisbaar op zo'n moment
<JanC> gamer laptops niet echt bekend voor batterijduur...
<kebabfish> ik ga morgen wel verder met deze braadpan
<kebabfish> wellicht gewoon de airco erop zetten :P
<kebabfish> aaajetoo
<SCHAAP137> allrighty, kga ook wat slaap proberen te vatten
<SCHAAP137> begonnen aan een nieuw experiment: het _niet_ meer roken van cannabis, na 15 jaar dagelijks gebruik
<SCHAAP137> benieuwd hoe dat gaat verlopen
<SCHAAP137> trusteh!
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-01
<lordievader> Goedemorgen.
<Hugo_> help! weet iemand hoe ik de sudorechten in kan stellen via de terminal?
<trijntje> Hugo_: jahoor, wat wil je precies doen?
<Hugo_> ik bn de computer aan het opstarten even wachhten
<Hugo_> hoe open je de terminal in het inlogschrem ook al weer? iets met ctrl+alt...
<trijntje> met ctrl + alt + f1 ga je naar de terminal interface
<Hugo_> ok
<Hugo_> dit is de ftmelding
<Hugo_> sudo: eigenaar van /usr/bin/sudo moet gebruiksnummer 0 zijn en de setuid bit ingesteld
<Hugo_> Nou, wat is de oplossing?
<trijntje> nou, probeer je te doen?
<Hugo_> wat te doen
<Hugo_> ik typ: sudo addusernewuser
<trijntje> ok, addusernewuser is geen geldig commando. Waarom wil je een nieuwe gebruiker aanmaken?
<Hugo_> mijn oude account doet het niet meer. Trouwens, ik typte sudo adduser newuser
<trijntje> wat bedoel je precies met 'doet het niet meer'? Je kan toch via de terminal wel in dat account inloggen?
<Hugo_> ja dat wel maar niet via het inlogscherm
<Hugo_> er stonden geen belangrijke gegevens in dat account, de gegevens hoeven niet teruggehaald te worden
<trijntje> ok, wat zie je als je
<trijntje> sudo true
<trijntje> intypt?
<Hugo_> Sudo: eigenaar van /usr/bin/sudo moet gebruiksnummer 0 zijn en s
<Hugo_> ...en de setuid bit ingesteld
<trijntje> hoe is je account precies stuk gegaan?
<Hugo_> door een foutje van mij in de terminal
<trijntje> je kan dit proberen, maar het is meestal sneller om opnieuw te installeren https://askubuntu.com/questions/452860/usr-bin-sudo-must-be-owned-by-uid-0-and-have-the-setuid-bit-set
<Hugo_> als ik opnieuw installeer met de ubuntu cd, lukt dat denk ik niet, er zit een exe bestand op
<Hugo_> en wat is root eigenlijk
<trijntje> dat exe bestand wordt gewoon genegeerd, zo heb je ubuntu er oospronkelijk toch ook op gezet?
<trijntje> sommige versies van linux hebben root als beheerder van de computer. Ubuntu heeft dat niet, die heeft sudo
<Hugo_> ja, maar op de installatiecd staat ubuntu.exe
<trijntje> alleen ubuntu.exe?
<Hugo_> ja of ubuntuinstall.exe of zo, in ieder geval voor windows
<trijntje> hoe heb je ubuntu dan geinstalleerd?
<Hugo_> met windows
<trijntje> wat bedoel je daar mee?
<Sling> nou ja, ubuntu heeft ook wel root :)
<Sling> maargoed
<Hugo_> gewoon met cd erin opstarten
<trijntje> Hugo_: cd of dvd?
<Hugo_> dvd rom om precies te zijn
<trijntje> ok, dus je doet de dvd in de pc, en dan?
<Hugo_> ik start op en, want zo is hij ingesteld, hij start op via de dvd rom
<trijntje> ok, dan heb je dus niet via windows geinstalleerd, maar gewoon direct vanaf de cd
<trijntje> dvd
<Hugo_> ja eigenlijk wel maar doordat windows erop zat kon ik installeren met exe
<trijntje> nee, dat klopt niet
<trijntje> je hebt ubuntu gewoon naast windows gezet, windows heeft niks met de installatie te maken
<Hugo_> o maar windows is wel verwijderd
<trijntje> dat kan gebeuren als je niet oplet bij de installatie
<Hugo_> nee dat was de bedoeling
<trijntje> ah ok, dan kan je gewoon ubuntu opnieuw installeren
<trijntje> dat .exe bestand is iets van vroeger maar werkt al niet meer, ik snap niet waarom ze dat niet van de cd verwijderen
<Hugo_> ik heb net adduser newuser zonder sudo getypt, en dan zegt die: adduser: alleen root mag een gebruiker of groep aan het systeem toevoegen
<Hugo_> ik denk dat de computer mij niet meer als root beschouwt   ;-(
<trijntje> klopt, je hebt iets stuk gemaakt waardoor jouw gebruiker niet meer in de 'sudo' groep zit
<trijntje> dat is de groep met gebruikers die met 'sudo' commandos als beheerder/root mogen uitvoerne
<Hugo_> wat  is daartegen te doen
<trijntje> ik zou opnieuw installeren, wie weet wat er allemaal stuk is
<Hugo_> okee hoe moet dat
<trijntje> gewoon de cd er opnieuw in, opstarten, en de installatie doen
<Hugo_> okee ik ga het proberen
<trijntje> tenzij er nog data op de pc staat, dan natuurlijk een backup maken voordat je begint
 * trijntje is even een stukje wandelen
<trijntje> succes Hugo_!
<Hugo_> o nee ik ben de dvd rom kwijt ik moet h'm opnieuw downloaden waar is het bestand te vinden?
<lordievader> Hugo_: Hihi, heb je sudo om zeep geholpen? Gewoon in single user mode opstarten en fixen ;)
<Hugo_> hoe moet dat
<lordievader> Hugo_: Voeg 'single' als kernel parameter toe.
<lordievader> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<Hugo_> ??????????????????
<lordievader> Lees de wiki pagina ;)
<Hugo_> pfoe
<Hugo_> trouwens de gastsessie doet het wel. kan ik via dat account wel wat doen?
<lordievader> Zonder sudo? Nee. Je hebt root waarschijnlijk geen wachtwoord gegeven waardoor je ook niet als root in kunt loggen.
<OerHeks> via een gastaccount kan je niets met sudo.
<Hugo_> o
<Hugo_> herinstalleren lukt niet
<lordievader> Herinstalleren?
<lordievader> Waarom zou je dat doen?
<Hugo_> mijn enige account is stuk
<lordievader> Hugo_: Hou shift tijdens het booten in zodat je het Grub menu krijgt. Edit de Ubuntu opstart regel, vervang 'splash quiet' met 'single'.
<Hugo_> waarom
<lordievader> Omdat je dan je sudo kunt fixen.
<Hugo_> er gebeurt niets als ik de chift ingedrukt houd
<Hugo_> shift
<lordievader> Die hou je in net na het bios scherm.
<Hugo_> ik heb geen bios scherm
<Hugo_> denk ik
<lordievader> Uefi?
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi, stel dat ik zou willen migreren naar Ubuntu hoe zouw ik het best met schijf partioneren
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: GPT of mbr?
<TheEagerPadawan> niet van plan om nog met windows direct te werken
<TheEagerPadawan> wat zou je zelf aanraden?
<lordievader> Hoe groot is je disk?
<TheEagerPadawan> 1TB
<lordievader> Eigenlijk, nevermind. GPT.
<TheEagerPadawan> please continue :p
<lordievader> Een 4 Mb Bios partitie, 256 Mb voor /boot, rest LVM.
<TheEagerPadawan> wat met / ?
<TheEagerPadawan> met de root
<lordievader> Die staat op je LVM.
<lordievader> Evenals /home en wat je verder nog nodig hebt.
<Sling> ik zou zelf 512 voor /boot pakken tegenwoordig, tenzij je goed je apt-get autoremove bijhoudt
<Sling> paar desktop kernels en je 256 raakt al bijna vol tegenwoordig :)
<lordievader> Je hebt niet meer dan 2 kernels + initramfs'en nodig.
<TheEagerPadawan> dus stel dat ik een ubuntu installeer nu, dan moet ik gewoon bij de partioneing een 4MB bios, 512 MB /boot en rest lvm
<lordievader> Zo zou ik het doen, ja.
<TheEagerPadawan> k great ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> is er manier of files te shredden of te overschrijven in linux?
<TheEagerPadawan> en wat me de drivers?
<TheEagerPadawan> linux doet dat wss zelf?
<TheEagerPadawan> en printer drivers ?
<lordievader> Zitten in de kernel, of kunnen als modules worden geinstalleerd.
<TheEagerPadawan> gaan we dan wel zien zekr :p
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm ben beetje aan het testen voor die installatie hier met een linux mint
<TheEagerPadawan> hoe wordt de bios genoemd
<OerHeks> mint heeft zijn eigen problemen.
<TheEagerPadawan> wat zou je dan wel aanraden?
<OerHeks> mate-desktop zit ook al in ubuntu
<TheEagerPadawan> gewoon ubuntu dus downloaden en mate-desktop packet installeren
<TheEagerPadawan> en switchen van x11 sessie?
<SCHAAP137> TheEagerPadawan: gewoon Ubuntu MATE installeren
<OerHeks> of ubuntu mate iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/15.04/release/
<SCHAAP137> ben je gelijk klaar
<OerHeks> jups
<TheEagerPadawan> en partionering?
<TheEagerPadawan> altijd op vm's gedraait tot nu toe :p
<OerHeks> vanwege de swapgrootte, lekker aan ubuntu overlaten
<TheEagerPadawan> btw waarom 15.04 en niet de lts?
<OerHeks> wat jij wil
<OerHeks> met deze moet je over 7 maand uiterlijk upgraden
<TheEagerPadawan> ga dan wel effe op de lts zitten :p
<TheEagerPadawan> kan ik nog altijd upgraden :p
<OerHeks> have fun
<TheEagerPadawan> moet ik met iets aan trekken van de partionering
<TheEagerPadawan> ??
<OerHeks> als je alleen ubuntu eropzet, nee
<OerHeks> maar dit heb je nu al eerder gevraagd enzo ..
<TheEagerPadawan> yup enkel ubuntu :)
<TheEagerPadawan> en windows in vm indien nodig :p
<TheEagerPadawan> dus gewoon oldskool next next next :p
<SCHAAP137> ja, ongeveer wel
<SCHAAP137> tis min of meer next next finish
<TheEagerPadawan> aight chief
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-02
<KnightWork> mogge
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<TheEagerPadawan> mss beetje ne noobie vraag maar ik ben momenteel aan het sukkelen om me dns te veraderen onder ubuntu mate
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: vim /etc/resolv.conf?
<TheEagerPadawan> wordt die niet automatisch overschreven tegenwoordig?
<lordievader> Dat ligt eraan, meestal wel.
<TheEagerPadawan> dus ...?
<lordievader> Dus wat gebruik je?
<lordievader> Gebruik je de NetworkManager?
<TheEagerPadawan> voorlopig ja
<lordievader> Config je het daar.
<TheEagerPadawan> ma network connection geopend
<TheEagerPadawan> connectie geselecteerd
<TheEagerPadawan> ipv4 settings
<TheEagerPadawan> addtional dns server
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Selecteer 'Automatic (Only addresses)', dan kun je de dns van je dhcp negeren.
<TheEagerPadawan> details and linux :p
<TheEagerPadawan> test
<lordievader> ?
<TheEagerPadawan> connectie eventjes herstart
<TheEagerPadawan> nope nog steeds via me ISP :(
<lordievader> Hoe ziet je /etc/resolv.conf erui?
<TheEagerPadawan> als ik ne nslookup doe zou ie dan toch de nieuwe dns moeten nemen
<TheEagerPadawan> http://dpaste.com/04ZET2A
<lordievader> Oke, hoe ziet je dnsmasq config eruit?
<lordievader> Kijk even naar de commandline arguments van dnsmasq om te zien welke conf file die gebruikt.
<TheEagerPadawan> dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for port 53: address already in use
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Dat bedoel ik niet... wat is de output van 'ps aux|grep dnsmasq'?
<TheEagerPadawan> http://dpaste.com/0N6FQ57
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Wat staat er in '/var/run/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.conf'?
<TheEagerPadawan> nothing
<lordievader> Dat lijkt me sterk.
<TheEagerPadawan> http://dpaste.com/2XK4J0N
<lordievader> Je dns werkt nog wel?
<lordievader> Ook naar dingen die niet in de cache zitten.
<TheEagerPadawan> yes
<TheEagerPadawan> maar het gaat naar me isp
<TheEagerPadawan> die sommige websites blockt :(
<lordievader> Hoe staat het in NM ingesteld?
<TheEagerPadawan> Network settings zegt dns 127.0.1.1 en search domain is me isp
<TheEagerPadawan> maar als ik die verander wilt hij ze niet onthouden
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: ?
<TheEagerPadawan> ubuntu mate -> netowrk center -> network
<TheEagerPadawan> echter me connections staan op automatic dhcp address only met dns server ip dat ik wil hebben
<lordievader> Wat is de output van 'nmcli c show <network-connection-name>'?
<TheEagerPadawan> lordie check private
<lordievader> Gebruik je ipv6?
<TheEagerPadawan> me isp is ipv6 enabled
<lordievader> Juist, je bent zeker vergeten die dns ook te updaten? ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> eventjes doen
<TheEagerPadawan> ipv6 uitgezet
<TheEagerPadawan> en nog steeds fricking isp van telenet grr :p
<lordievader> Je hebt je connectie ook opnieuw opgezet?
<TheEagerPadawan> yes
<lordievader> Je settings stonden namelijk wel goed.
<TheEagerPadawan> er komt schot in de zaak
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm vraag me af waarom als ik nslookup doe er 127.0.1.1 komt ipv van de ip van de dns
<TheEagerPadawan> dat ik het ingesteld
<lordievader> Omdat je dnsmasq gebruikt ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> en wat doet dat precies o lord of vaders ^
<lordievader> Verschillende dingen, het doet dns, dhcp en vast nog wel meer.
<lordievader> Ubuntu gebruikt het als locale dns cache.
<TheEagerPadawan> go on :)
<lordievader> That's it?
<lordievader> Wat je opzich kunt proberen is de dnsmasq van NM uit te zetten.
<lordievader> De plugins en dns geeft je een comment: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager#Dnsmasq
<lordievader> Daarna restart je NM en kill je dnsmaq.
<TheEagerPadawan> is er een applicatie zoals terracopy voor ubuntu
<TheEagerPadawan> zo dat je kan nakijken wat er precies gekopieerd word
<Sling> TheEagerPadawan: cp -v ?
<TheEagerPadawan> gui?
<Sling> waarom een gui? :)
<Sling> terminal is ook een venster
<TheEagerPadawan> hehe ^
<TheEagerPadawan> nu ja zou de terminal kunnen gebruiken
<TheEagerPadawan> maar vind de standaard file operations dialog wat te zwak op ubuntu mate
<Sling> tsjah, als je geen terminal maar een gui gebruikt dan is er vaak veel 'verborgen'
<TheEagerPadawan> true
 * Sling gebruikt ubuntu alleen als server
<Sling> dus ik weet van de GUI niet zoveel
<TheEagerPadawan> :p
<TheEagerPadawan> op naar alternativeto.net dan maar :p
<lordievader> Wat is terracopy? Een bitcopy tool?
<TheEagerPadawan> nee niet echt vervangt de standard crapy w7 copy
<TheEagerPadawan> kopieert iets rapper een geeft overzicht hoe ver bestanden staan hoeveel er van gekopieerd zijn enz
<TheEagerPadawan> zoiets als minicopier
<lordievader> Ah, als performance je niet boeit kan rsync dat ook, anders lekker mv gebruiken.
<TheEagerPadawan> eventjes ne kleine 100GB moven :p
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm skype is vastgelopen
<TheEagerPadawan> en killall skype
<TheEagerPadawan> or ps aux | grep "skype"
<TheEagerPadawan> en dan kill <pid> marcheert blijkbaar niet
<lordievader> kill -9 ?
<kebabfish> heeft iemand een idee hoe turbocache van nvidia beinvloed kan worden binnen ubuntu, als dat binnen de bios niet kan?
<kebabfish> en goedemiddag natuurlijk op deze warme dag
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi, ik heb momenteel een probleem met vlc als ik een video probeer af te spelen, krijg ik audio maar geen beeld
<TheEagerPadawan> als ik er op klik in me menu komt het ook niet te voor schijn
<TheEagerPadawan> hmm was blijkbaar bugged
<TheEagerPadawan> long live kill :)
<lordievader> Andere video accelerator?
<TheEagerPadawan> 40C zaterdag hier
<TheEagerPadawan> denk dat ik me vliegtuig ticket naar de noorpool ga bestellen
<TheEagerPadawan> hmm skype blijft flippen op ubuntu mate
<TheEagerPadawan> is er een manier om in ubuntu om een ingescande foto om te zetten naar een pdf?
<OerHeks> libreoffice draw kan dat, inscannen, en niet opslaan als, maar 'exporteren' als pdf
<TheEagerPadawan> hmm zou cups-pdf geen betere oplossing zijn
<TheEagerPadawan> gewoon een virtuele printer
<TheEagerPadawan> seems to be case closed ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-03
<TheEagerPadawan> is er een manier om files te shredden in linux
<TheEagerPadawan> zoals je windows eraser hebt
<trijntje> TheEagerPadawan: shred
<TheEagerPadawan> shred --force --iterations --remove --verbose <some file name>
<TheEagerPadawan> --iterations=7
<TheEagerPadawan> iets in die aard als ik de man pages deftig kan lezen :)
<TheEagerPadawan> of ben ik zo verkeerd :)
<trijntje> geen idee eerlijk gezegd, ik ken al die opties niet. 1x overschrijven lijkt me genoeg :p
<TheEagerPadawan> paranoia :)
<TheEagerPadawan> hmm wat is de standaard path naar je trash
<trijntje> .local/share/Trash geloof ik
<TheEagerPadawan> nope
<TheEagerPadawan> fail dacht dat een direct path was :p
<TheEagerPadawan> hff bash filetje maken
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm die shred slikt blijkbaar geen folders
<TheEagerPadawan> trijntje: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1902 ;)
<JanC> TheEagerPadawan: hardwarematig is er _geen_ garantie dat die bestanden ook echt "geshred" worden...(met geen enkel programma)
<TheEagerPadawan> weet ik heus, maar het maakt het moeilijker op ze terug te vinden :)
<trijntje> JanC: wel op een harddisk toch? Alleen ssd niet
<JanC> trijntje: zelfs niet op harde schijf
<JanC> overigens, afhankelijk van je bestandssysteem kunnen die bestanden ook al op een andere plaats gestaan hebben etc.
<trijntje> das waar. Dan maar alles shredden ;)
<JanC> bij moderne harde schijven is logische locatie ≠ fysieke locatie, en er zijn "reserve-sectoren" die gebruikt worden om andere sectoren te vervangen etc.
<trijntje> dan moet je zfs gebruiken, dat kan je zelfs zonder shredden niet recoveren
<TheEagerPadawan> test
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm me NW zegt dat ik een connectie heb
<TheEagerPadawan> maar als ik dan een web pagina wil laden time it out
<TheEagerPadawan> mss ne fucked up linux driver
<JanC> of je router kan geen extra NAT-connecties meer bijmaken...
<TheEagerPadawan> hmm zou ik raar vinden
<JanC> o.a. P2P-programma's kunnen dat veroorzaken
<JanC> NB: welke foutmelding bij time-out?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-04
<Scot_> Iemand die nederlands spreekt hier?
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: stel je vraag maar
<lordievader> Scot_: Waarschijnlijk iedereen in /names
<OerHeks> Oui
<TheEagerPadawan> iemand een idee hoe ik adrift op me linux box kan plooien (http://www.adrift.co/download)
<lordievader> !info adrift
<lordievader> Ah, geen bot hier.
<TheEagerPadawan> hehe ^^
<lordievader> Heh, mono. Success.
<Scot_> problemen met installeren van mijn netwerk adapter
<TheEagerPadawan> lordievader: yup, krijg er koppijn van
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: welke chipset en ubuntu versie?
<Scot_> ubuntu 12.10 en obda 818b realtek
<lordievader> 12.10? Die wordt niet meer gesupport.
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: probeer eens 14.04 te installeren
<Scot_> weet ik , maar ik ben nieuw hier. weet niet eens hoe te upgraden naar 13.04
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: beste is een nieuwe install 14.04
<lordievader> Het is makkelijker 14.04 vers te installeren.
<Scot_> heb ik ook gehoord. maar hoe doe je dat vers!!!!!
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: maak een usb stickje met je 14.04 iso, en installeren maar
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: en maak misschien een backupje van je bestanden alvorens je vers installeert
<Scot_> hoe maak je je PC schoon en hoe groot moet die usb stick zijn
<Scot_> zie het al zal dit moeten googlen
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: pc moet niet schoon
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: met 2 gig stickje kan je zeker aan de slag
<Scot_> ok waar download ik die 14.04??????
<SCHAAP137> op de ubuntu website
<Scot_> er word beweerd dat je niet vanuit 12.10 direct naar 14.04 kan. maar dat je eerst naar 13.04 moet
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: je versies zijn EOL
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: je zal moeten 14.04 vers installeren
<Scot_> EOL????
<SCHAAP137> gewoon tijdens de installatie je disk leeghalen, daarna installen
<SCHAAP137> ik zie geen obstakels
<SCHAAP137> End-Of-Life
<Scot_> ik ben meer bekend met windows
<lotuspsychje> xp is ook end of life
<Scot_> tijdens de install je disk leeghalen???
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: de installatie wist je schijf automatisch
<Scot_> ja ik macht op de gratis windows 10
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: die is nie gratis, je moet in bezit zijn van legitieme vorige windows
<Scot_> ok waar precies op de ubuntu site moet ik downloaden?
<SCHAAP137> Scot_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<SCHAAP137> wat voor processor heb je?
<SCHAAP137> en hoeveel RAM?
<Scot_> is wel gratis voor mij heb een legitimeop mijn windows pc
<SCHAAP137> Ubuntu is gratis voor iedereen
<SCHAAP137> is toch mooier denk ik
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: en als je office wil gebruiken= huren $$$
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: libreoffice is volledig gratis ook
<Scot_> dus de office is niet gratis??
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: Microsoft office is nooit gratis geweest
<Scot_> ik heb voldoende ram denk ik
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: je hebt toch ooit ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd, doe nu hetzelvde voor 14.04 verse install
<SCHAAP137> Scot_: waarschijnlijk kun je de amd64 versie draaien dan
<SCHAAP137> als je processor ook een beetje recent is
<Scot_> weet niet meer hoe je in de "bios" van ubuntu komt
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: de bios van je pc bedoel je, druk F2 of DEL of ESC
<Scot_> 2 giga Ram versie amd32 pentium4
<lotuspsychje> welke grafische kaart?
<Scot_> weet ik niet uit het hoofd
<lotuspsychje> Scot_: kijk in je ubuntu met sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<Scot_> je gaat van de ene PC naar de andere
<Scot_> ik spreek nu vanuit mijn windows PC en draai Ubuntu op een zelf gebouwde PC
<Scot_> zal even swithcen
<Scot_> Radeon x1200 series
<Scot_> bedankt voorlopig, kom na de upgrade terug op de kwestie netwerk adapter
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-05
<Scot_> Ik probeer ubuntu 14.04 te installeren, maar gaat niet vlekkeloos
<Scot_> nog iemand wakker na de warme nacht, of misschien nog de tour in het hoofd?
<Scot_> In de tussentijd haal ik een biertje op
<lord4163> Scot_: zeg het maar
<Scot_> Ik heb de iso voor 14.04 gemaakt. In de PC gedaan en laten draaien.
<lord4163> Scot_: Ok, en toen?
<Scot_> er verschijnt een beeld die ik niet begrijpt, blijkbaar moeten een aantal programmas geinstalleerd worden maar hoe?
<Scot_> ik kan nergens op enter drukken
<lord4163> Wat voor beeld?
<Scot_> ik zal onder tussen mijn ubuntu PC opstarten
<Scot_> zoals ik zei, progs die ik mogelijk moet aanvinken en opstarten
<lord4163> Dus je heb Ubuntu al geinstalleerd ofzo?
<Scot_> nee juist niet, ik heb nog ubuntu 12.10 op de PC
<lord4163> Ok, en nu wil je dus een nieuwe versie installeren op die PC?
<Scot_> Ja, volgens sommigen gisteren kon het wel zonder via 13.04 te gaan
<lord4163> Scot_: Ok, dus je wilt dus upgraden, ik doe altijd een schone installatie.
<Scot_> eigenlijk wel . maar hoe doe je die schone install??
<Scot_> hoe haal je de oude 12.10 eraf??
<OerHeks> start de installatie, je krijgt de vraag nieuwe install, of 12.10 vervangen... of iets anders
<lord4163> Scot_: wel eerst een backup maken van de spullen die je wilt bewaren, want alles word dan vervangen.
<Scot_> backup zit al in een stick. dat is de probleem niet. heb nu de schijf aangetikt en er verschijnen enkele mappen waaronder wubi,exe
<Scot_> maar die word niet geaccepteerd door de 12.10
<OerHeks> nee, dat is de windows installer, boot van die usb stick
<Scot_> ook de install map zegt me niks.
<lordievader> Scot_: Wat krijg je als je vanaf de cd opstart?
<OerHeks> niet de cd erin en openen in verkenner, maar koud opstarten en booten van cd
<OerHeks> of usb
<OerHeks> (zoals je ubuntu had geinstalleerd de 1e keer)
<Scot_> ja dat heb ik al 3 keer gedaan maar er verschijnt alleen mappen.
<lord4163> http://lifehacker.com/5991848/how-to-boot-from-a-cd-or-usb-drive-on-any-pc
<lordievader> Scot_: Dan start je niet vanaf de cd/usb op.
<Scot_> De info van de ubuntu installateurs is niet erg duidelijk
<lordievader> Van wat?
<lord4163> Scot_: Wat bedoel je? Werkt op de zelfde manier als windows installatie, maar dan sneller. :P
<lord4163> Scot_: Ik heb ook guide op mijn website http://simpelbuntu.nl/installatie.php
<Scot_> neeee de mensen die de artikelen schrijven op de website van ubu
<Scot_> ok ik ga die 2 sites bezoeken en de koude start nog een keer proberen
<lord4163> Scot_: Wat voor PC is het? Welk merk/model?
<Scot_> geen merk heb hem zelf gemaakt en weet de gegevens niet meer uit mijn hoofd, hoe kom ik in de ubuntu "bios" kan ik het opzoeken
<OerHeks> zoals je ubuntu 12.10 hebt gedaan toen?
<lord4163> Scot_: Als het moederbord van Asus is kun je als hij opstart F8 ingedrukt houden, dan krijg je een boot menu en daar kun je dan kiezen van welk medium wilt opstarten (de cd speler met de Ubuntu installatie schijf in dit geval)
<Scot_> nee was een eerdere ubuntu, begon met jumping j.......
<Scot_> was een dvd trouwens
<lord4163> Ja oke
<Scot_> ik ga een paar dingen proberen , anders word het een schone upgrade, als ik er achter kom hoe dat moet, bedankt mensen
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi, hoe kan ik scherm van me laptop delen met die van een tv?
<mandje> TheEagerPadawan: volgens mij moet je je vraag nader specificeren.
<TheEagerPadawan>  mandje: ik heb een laptop waar er linux ubuntu mate 15.04 op draait en ik zouw graag dat beeld doorsturen naar me tv via hdmi. De vraag is hoe je dat precies doet
<mandje> zo uit m'n hoofd: als ik hdmi van laptop aansluit op tv 'weet' OS dat er 2e beeldscherm is. volgens mij krijg ik dan altijd UI dialoog over wat de bedoeling is. duplicate of uitbreiding. bij jou dus niet?
<TheEagerPadawan> nog niet geprobeerd was puur in theorie :)
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm krijg die pop up nie
<lordievader> Over bovenstaande iets met xrandr en iets met clone ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-04
<gerard_> hallo
<gerard_> ????
<gerard_> ik heb ubuntu op een stickje gezet mar als ik hem in de laptop doe en hem via hiet op start dan kom ik niet veel verder dan een zwart scherm met wat letters
<gerard_> en voor de rest doet hij dan ook niks
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-05
<lordievader> Good morning
<tmsbrg> ik heb hier een USB stick die 1GB hoort te hebben, maar gparted zegt dat hij maar 62.31 MB heeft (unallocated atm), kan dit een softwareprobleem zijn of is er iets heel erg mis met de USB-stick?
<tmsbrg> lijkt erop dat hij kapot is, waarschijnlijk lage kwaliteit en te veel gebruik. Misschien hielp van de tafel vallen ook niet
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-07
<Twan_> help
<Twan_> what is terminal sudo nautilus
<Twan_> can anyone help me?
<davidbe> Twan_: can you explain where that message appeared? What did you do?
<Twan_> my computer recognizes my micro sd card but i can't open it
<Twan_> formatting via windows doesn't work
<OerHeks> hup portugal!
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-09
<haje> ik heb vraag over installeren pipelight
<addk> heb geprobeerd
<addk> ik heb geprobeerd om mijn ubuntu 14.04 rechtstreeks te upgraden naar 15.10 met update beheer maar het is me niet gelukt en krijg nieit het normale inlog scherm maar een terminal scherm met mei-me timer connact/disconnect meldingen. Wie kan me helpen om normaal in t eloggen
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-10
<addk> ik heb mijn PC ge-upgraded van 14.04 naar 15.10 via update manager. PC start niet meer normaal op. Ik krijg een terminal venster.
<addk> met melding: Ubuntu 15.10 HPC0710D (mijn computer naam) tty1
<addk> daarna wordt gevraagd om loginnaam en wachtwoord.
<addk> ik krijg echter om de 6 seconden een melding: [ getal] mei_me 0000:000:03.0:timer: connect/disconnect timeout
<addk> hierdoor wordt het typen van commandos zeer lastig
<addk> wie kan mij helpen om mijn PC gewoon op te starten?
<OerHeks> hoi addk
<OerHeks> boot opnieuw, hou shift ingedrukt tot je in grub2 bent, kies recovery
<OerHeks> dan drop to root ofzo ..
<OerHeks> inloggen, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OerHeks> en dan weer updaten
<addk> als ik shift in gedrukt houd na commando reboot krijg ik: 2A 301-keyboard Error (met meer tekst) en onderaan mijn scherm F1: Boot, <F9=Boot Menu> <F10=setup> <F12=Network>
<addk> welke moet ik kiezen oerheks
<OerHeks> dat lijkt me niet het grub2 menu > http://s438.photobucket.com/user/eriic504/media/grub2-1.jpg.html
<addk> klopt, dit menu zie ik niet
<OerHeks> nog eens proberen dan, na de post beep, als het geheugen geteld is, shift inhouden of meerdere malen indrukken
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<addk> zonder opnieuw op te starten heb ik wel jouw commando , sudo dpkg --configure -a ingevoerd en pc is nu bezig
<addk> hopelijk niets verkeerd gedaan
<OerHeks> klinkt goed
<OerHeks> daarna updaten, en dan pas rebooten
<addk> PC is aardig bezig krijg continu meldingen met : instellen van... en dergelijke
<addk> h
<addk> PC is klaar, hoe moet ik updaten
<addk> als laatste wel melding: Fouten gevonden tijdens verwerken van : resolvconf
<addk> moet ik misschien commando: dist-upgrade geven oerheks?
<addk> Oerheks, hoe moet ik updaten?
<OerHeks> gewoon denk ik, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
 * OerHeks was de hond uitlaten
<addk> heb ge-reboot zonder te updaten en krijg ik het gewone inlogscherm, lijkt goed te werken!
<addk> heb met update-manager update uitgevoerd
<OerHeks> oh oke.
<OerHeks> netjes, ik denk dat je het gefixt hebt
<addk> ik wil nu verder upgraden naar 16.04 LTS, heb je nog tips om dit vloeiend te laten verlopen. En wederom bedankt voor de hulp op deze zondagmorgen.
<pjotter> hallo
<pjotter> Mensen, wat is er gebeurd met de 'slaapstand'  in 16.04? Voor zover ik kan zien heb ik alleen een pauzestand. Graag zou ik mijn comp na een x aantal minuten in slaapstand willen brengen. Is dit nog mogelijk?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-03
<wasted> vandaag = certificatendag :D
<wasted> 'k wil da probleem van die self signed opgelost zien want dat lets encrypt...
<wasted> eigenlijk is da een beetje huilen met de pet op :)
<wasted> het is dus idd de SAN die de problemen veroorzaakt
<wasted> benieuwd wa nest da weer ga geven om gefixed te krijgen ^^
<lordievader> Ben je al overgestapt?
<wasted> 'k heb 1 workaround gebruikt
<wasted> 'k zou er eigenlijk 5 of 6 moeten maken
<wasted> geen in in :)
<wasted> 'k wil de info.tm behouden en niet gebruiken als forwarder naar elders
<wasted> info.tm is te hard gewild en alle dagen loop je tegen de restricities aan
<wasted> maar het probleem oplossen met het self signed certificaat is ook uitdaging genoeg
<lordievader> Tegen welke problemen loop je aan?
<wasted> ik paste het ff :)
<wasted> kan niet ver genoeg terugscrollen :p
<wasted> "type": "urn:acme:error:rateLimited"
<wasted> en vorige nacht om 00:00:02
<wasted> had ik een andere
<wasted>  ff zoeken
<lordievader> Hoevaak vraag je een nieuw certificaat aan?
<wasted> 1 keer / dag
<wasted> maar info.tm is precies populair
<lordievader> Hoe bedoel je? Het domein is toch van jou?
<wasted> neuh... zijn dns adressen
<lordievader> Dan vraag je toch ook geen cert aan voor info.tm?
<wasted> https://freedns.afraid.org
<wasted> ik heb daar een accountje lopen :)
<wasted> voor https wil ik wel een certje hebben :)
<wasted> ( eigenlijk is het een uit de hand gelopen hobby )
<lordievader> Daar je hebben wel meer mensen hier last van :P
<wasted> voor die statische infopagina is https niet van toepassing eigenlijk
<wasted> maar het is goed genoeg om het ermee te testen
<wasted> 't zijn vooral de andere sites met login en pass die ik op https wil houden :)
<wasted> en als dan af en toe eens moet prullen dat hoort er dan maar bij
<wasted> 'k ben al lang blij dat de ftp niet lastig doet
<lordievader> Ik snap het probleem niet helemaal.
<wasted> ik draai teamservers met bijhorend admin gedeelte via web opdat ze me niet iedere 5 minuten moeten lastig vallen ;)
<wasted> inloggen moet via https
<wasted> en de rest ook :)
<wasted> en een forum draaien op http...
<wasted> = vragen voor problemen :)
<lordievader> Hoezo? Draait het allemaal op 1 webserver?
<wasted> mjah...
<wasted> 'k heb maar 1 server staan :)
<wasted> en die stookt al stroom genoeg
<wasted> een 2de 3de 4de kan ik niet verkocht krijgen hier thuis :)
<lordievader> Dan vraag je daar toch een cert voor aan inclusief alle cnames in de SAN?
<wasted> ik nest(el) mij er wel door
<wasted> en als het niet self signed kan dan bekijk ik wel ff een domein naam
<lordievader> Maar eerst eens een lijstje aan hostnames en cnames voor die webserver.
<lordievader> Vervolgens kun je hiervoor, gegeven dat ze vanaf het internet benaderbaar zijn, een cert via letsencrypt aanvragen.
<wasted> die .info.tm is een probleem bij letsencrypt
<wasted> .shop.tm is geen probleem :)
<lordievader> Want?
<wasted> er zijn er teveel die .info.tm gebruiken
<lordievader> Dat zou niet uit moeten maken.
<wasted> op letsencrypt gebruiken het er teveel
<wasted> de limit voor die naam is constant overschreden
<lordievader> Is daar documentatie voor? Of is dit een bewering?
<lordievader> De ratelimiting wordt, voor zover ik weet, per (sub) domein toegepast.
<wasted> ik genereer er 1 en ik plak de output even
<wasted> Waiting for verification...
<wasted> Cleaning up challenges
<wasted> An unexpected error occurred:
<wasted> There were too many requests of a given type :: Error creating new cert :: too many certificates already issued for: info.tm
<lordievader> Welk command gebruik je daarvoor?
<wasted> certbot --apache -d fqdn
<lordievader> Wat is de fqdn die je gebruikt?
<wasted> wasted.info.tm
<lordievader> https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/public-beta-rate-limits/4772/3 geeft de limits.
<wasted> ja
<wasted> Rate limit on certificates per Domain is currently 5 per 7 days
<wasted> die nekt mij
<wasted> want andere domeinnamen werken wel
<lordievader> Tja, wellicht.
<wasted> dus info.tm is net iets te populair
<wasted> 'k vraag mij eigenlijk ook af...
<wasted> stel dat ik geluk heb en een certificaat te pakken krijg
<wasted> dan is dit 3 maanden geldig
<wasted> wat met de verlenging...
<wasted> zelfde miserie ? :)
<lordievader> Goed mogelijk.
<wasted> of zou het vanzelf en soepel verlopen
<wasted> 'k heb geen zin om nog eens in die miserie te lopen :)
<lordievader> Hier loopt een cron job het ieder uur te checken, tot nu toe nog geen problemen gehad.
<wasted> 'k heb hier ook 1 lopen voor dat andere domein
<wasted> gewoon uit nieuwschierigheid
<wasted> maar 'k ga da self signed opgelost krijgen
<wasted> 'k hou niet van dingen die ineens niet meer werken en niet opgelost geraken
<wasted> dat heeft ooit gewerkt dus het moet nog steeds werken :)
<wasted> 'k heb eerder al een mooi sh bestandje geschreven dat certificaten allerhande aanmaakt
<wasted> 'k zal het wat moeten aanpassen links en rechts
<wasted> ik vond: https://support.citrix.com/article/CTX135602
<wasted> 'k heb de indruk dat dat de oplossing zal zijn
<lordievader> Dat artikel is wel nice, werkt ook wel goed.
<wasted> en citrix vertrouw ik nu wel
<wasted> 'k heb m'n script al een jaar niet meer bekeken
<wasted> zal weer prullen zijn :D
<lordievader> Ik heb daar ook wat text bestandjes voor staan, hoe je een csr maakt signed, etc. Vergeet het altijd.
<wasted> ik heb het in 1 handig script gezet
<wasted> self signed en p12
<wasted> p12 werkt nog steeds zonder problemen
<wasted> self signed wil ik vandaag in orde krijgen
<wasted> https://pastebin.com/qnjzxu5v
<wasted> geprul dak moe aanpassen :)
<lordievader> Wat complex.
<lordievader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25010164/ is mijn stappenplan.
<wasted> automatisering
<wasted> zo had ik ook ooit een gelijkaardig bestandje
<wasted> 'k moest het teveel zoeken als ik het nodig had
<wasted> 'k ga roken en 'k ga zien of ik die nest opgelost krijg
<wasted> maar 'k vind wel een handig script
<wasted> lol
<wasted> voor chrome is het in orde
<wasted> firefox doet lastig :D
<SimonNL> Ach heb je wel eens
<wasted> 'k zal m'n eigen toch eens moeten bijlezen eerst
<wasted> mmz... 'k heb het helemaal stuk gekregen nu :)
<wasted> Dit is geen certificaatautoriteit-certificaat, dus het kan niet worden geïmporteerd in de certificaatautoriteitenlijst.
<wasted> chrome doe er nie lastig over
<wasted> firefox wel
<wasted> toch maar lastig beestje precies sinds 54.0
<wasted> :D
<wasted> 'k snap er geen (_o_) meer van met dat firefox gedoe
<SimonNL> kschnap er al jaren niks van
<wasted> \o/
<wasted> issuer= is niet ingevuld
<wasted> 'k peis dat daarom firefox lastig doet
<hennyvlug> Hallo, ik heb een vraag over Ubuntu en een Flash spel op internet. Ik heb Ubuntu op een minilaptopje geinstalleerd. Als ik het spel wil openen blijft het wit
<hennyvlug> Als ik op een windows pc dit probleem had moest ik Flash updaten. Maar volgens mij is dat in Ubuntu bij de installatie gebeurd. Ik weet even niet waar ik het moet zoeken. Mijn Linuxkennis is wat roestig geworden.....
<SimonNL> hennyroestig   pakket beheerder
<oerheks> hennyvlug, sinds enige tijd word flash geblokkeerd in firefox/chrome/chromium, maar als je restricted-extra's hebt, dan heb je wél de flash-plugin. je kan voor die ene pagina een uitzodering maken, klik op dat lege veld, als het goed is, dan krijg je een warning, althans, in chrome wel
<oerheks> misschien moet je voor firefox de ouwe ESR versie hebben ...
<oerheks> maar ik zou flash mijden
<hennyvlug> ESR? ik heb inderdaad Mozilla erop staan. als ik Flash mijd kan ik dat spel niet spelen. en dat was nou juist het doel van Linux op dat ding zetten hahaha
<selckin> flash is dood, gaat alleen maar moeilijker worden
<SimonNL> extended support release
<SimonNL> hennyroestig ^
<hennyvlug> Mozilla werd gierend traag en laadde niet eens compleet. zal zo Chrome er eens opzetten kijken wat er gebeurt.... dank voor de info.
<oerheks> werden de laadtijden van dat laptopje ook maar mini ..
<hennyvlug> dit was een test-laptopje want uiteindelijk is er een grote laptop wat nu nog een Mac is waar ik Ubuntu op wil hebben. dat is een nog grotere uitdaging dan zelfs het installeren van Chrome blijkt te zijn. Maar hij is nu aan het updaten. dus ik wacht rustig af
<lordievader> wasted: De issuer ben je zelf, het is namelijk een selfsigned-cert. Je moet eerst een CA cert aanmaken, anders kun je je eigen certificaten niet signen.
<wasted> ja die had ik daarnet ook door
<wasted> ben eens gaan roken en een sigaret of 3 gaan roken :D
<wasted> 'k had een howto openstaan om een eigen ca te maken met alles op en aan
<wasted> straks eens lezen eerst
<wasted> 'k vind het gewoon dom dat ze weer eens zo'n streek lappen :)
<wasted> 'k heb de vorige nog niet volledig verteerd
<wasted> was met firefox 31 of 32 denk ik
<wasted> iemand een voorkeur tussen smf / phpbb / iets anders ( niet joomla )
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-05
<sarawara> http://imgur.com/a/5bto5
<sarawara> help mijn settings zijn verdwenen!
<sarawara> En ook goedenavond :)
<oerheks> grinnik, hoe krijg je dat voor elkaar?
<oerheks> reinstall unity-control-center > https://askubuntu.com/questions/453440/missing-system-settings-after-removing-some-packages
<oerheks> of reinstall ubuntu-desktop, kan ook
<sarawara> kweenie :) kwam bij een ubuntu troubleshoot die ik volgde voor een geluidsprobleem. (nu heb ik dat geluidsprobleem ook weer!)
<sarawara> Oerheks, weet jij of deze nu ok is om te volgen?
<sarawara> oerheks zonder grote O :)
<sarawara> dat re-installen kan ik dan maar beter doen nàdat ik het soundprobleem heb gefixed blijkbaar, want dat lijkt het te veroorzaken
<sarawara> snap ook niet goed waarom ik zo nu en dan helemaal geen sound heb en dat dan elke keer opnieuw moet doen (vorige keer was jaren geleden, maar nu slechts een paar maand)
<sarawara> ah met deze bedoel ik : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<oerheks> installeer pavu control, dat lost de meeste geluidsproblemen op, met hdmi monitoren en usb headsets
<sarawara> ok probeer ik
<sarawara> ga eens opnieuw opstarten
<sarawara> Works like a charm! dankjewel oerheks !! (gij zijt toch een beetje magie soms hé ;) )
<oerheks> mooi mooi ... magie?
<sarawara> Ja als gij iets oplost gaat dat altijd zo rap dat het gelijk magie is :) (nu ik klaag nie over iemand anders hé, gij zijt gewoon een beetje uitzonderlijk)
<oerheks> nu, ik hang meer in #ubuntu ( engels ) want dit kanaal is zeer rustigjes geworden
<oerheks> en daar vang je veel tips op, en kan je zien wat die tips uithalen
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> we maken je rijk
<sarawara> ja dat heb ik ook gemerkt, vroeger was hier toch nog wat meer leven
<oerheks> Het is jammer ja, dat alles zo gladjes verloopt dat men geen irc nodig heeft
<oerheks> alhoewel, de vragen op het forum zegt anders ..
<sarawara> als ik er ooit door ben met fysica zou dat nog kunnen (maar zoals 't nu gaat gaat dat nog laaang duren)
<sarawara> In 't engels is niet gemakkelijk als je dat niet gewoon bent (niet voor de taal, mijn engels is heel goed, heb zelfs lesgegeven in 't engels) maar er zijn daar zoveeel mensen en dat gaat allemaal zo rap
<oerheks> Fysica, ahh dat is Vlaams voor natuurkunde
<oerheks> engels en technisch engels, dat is soms zeer lastig, en dan nog amerikaans of engels...
<sarawara> ah ja, kweenie want ik woon nie in Vlaanderen (in Wallonië), daar zeggen ze misschien ook natuurkunde
<sarawara> de taal is voor mij echt geen probleem (studeer heel veel in 't engels) 't is de manier
<sarawara> en soms zijn er zelfs mensen die niet zo'n ubuntuexperten een beetje proberen te ontmoedigen (nu er is altijd wel iemand anders die dat dan rechtzet, maar er zijn snobs)
<sarawara> die ben ik hier bijvoorbeeld nog nooit tegengekomen
<oerheks> Nou, we kunnen weinig zeggen tegen vrijwilligers die willen helpen.
<sarawara> Je doet dat hier ook al een serieus aantal jaren niet?
<oerheks> maar er zijn eigenwijzen bij, die niet openstaan voor andere ideeën .. maar daar zijn ook richtlijnen voor > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/SupportersGuide
<oerheks> ja, sinds 2009 ben ik helemaal over ...
<sarawara> ja weet 't wel, maar t is soms intimiderend da's alles
<oerheks> en per 12-2014 member :-)
<oerheks> dat betekend gewoon vrijwilliger, 'recognised & appreciated'
<sarawara> mijn eerste was een feisty fawn, grappig dat je zo'n naam nog herinnerd (nu weet ik die niet meer)
<sarawara> Appreciated zijt ge zeker! (en als ik ooit een rijke fysicus wordt ;) zit er wel niet echt in vrees ik, ik ben al oud)
<oerheks> Gewoon doen, het is belangrijk dat je iets doet wat je leuk vind
<sarawara> zeker, ga waarschijnlijk gewoon terug lesgeven (ben mijn job kwijt omdat ze de wet veranderd hebben, ik mag nu geen wetenschappen meer geven zonder diploma)
<sarawara> maar ondertussen ga ik misschien een cursus electriciteit volgen om een job te vinden tijdens het studeren (omdat 't zo lang duurt)
<oerheks> Tja, die deskundigen
<sarawara> mag je wel zeggen ^^ (ik ben trouwens vervangen door iemand die dat diploma ook niet heeft maar die mag nog even door de administratieve mallemolen!)
<sarawara> Allee ik stort mij terug op mijn videolectures (edx.org beestig goeie website) en nu mét sound ;)
<sarawara> Wens je nog een mooie zomer!
<oerheks> jij ook, sarawara
<oerheks> 30+++
<sarawara> :)
<MrWallace> Hallo. Iemand ervaring met Ubuntu 16.04 LTS en preseeding?
<oerheks> hoi MrWallace, ik denk dat je preseed vragen beter kan stellen in #ubuntu-server, engels
<oerheks> ikzelf heb er te weinig verstand van, zeker nu met efi / systemd etc
<MrWallace> Thnx. Sebiet eens gaan luisteren.
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/i386/apbs04.html
<oerheks> zie 'I named the preseed file "ks.preseed" and it will be in the top level directory of the ISO (/opt/ubuntuiso)'
<oerheks> misschien vind hij hem daarom niet
<MrWallace> vind dat niet terug op de gelinkte pagina
<oerheks> oh, ik zat op https://askubuntu.com/questions/806820/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu-desktop-16-04-1-lts
<MrWallace> Mja ik heb het preseed.cfg genoemd omdat ze dat aanraden vanuit de Ubuntu documentatie, maar ik gebruik dan ook die naam in de referentie naar het bestand.
<SimonNL> wow wat een actie in ene.
<oerheks> sjorrie ..
<SimonNL> nou tis prima hoor
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-06
<ichat> iemand een idee hoe ik ubuntu-software weer aan de praat krijg  veranderen van mirror  al geprobeerd en  herinstalleren met  -f      ik krijg geen errors  en ook geen aplicaties.
<lordievader> Wat is precies het probleem?
<ichat> als ik software centrum open dan laadt het programma maar krijg ik geen apicaties,   en blijft hij maar laden
<lordievader> ichat: ^
<ichat> of ik nu een cathegorie selecteer (browsers) of een programma zoek  (gparted),   hij laat niets zien.
<ichat> als ik echter - sudo apt-get install  gparted doe - dan werkt het wel gewoon - maar dat is niet heel practisch op de laptop van een vriendin ;)
<lordievader> Krijg je ook geen errors, warnings, etc, als je het software centrum vanaf een terminal opstart?
<ichat> nope helemaal niets (ook niet als ik hem vanuit de  cli  opstart)
<lordievader> Hmm, ik moet toegeven dat ik het softwarecentrum niet echt ken. Heb je al eens geprobeerd het te verwijderen en opnieuw te installeren?
<ichat> sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-software -f  geprobeerd en die gaaf ook geen errors
<lordievader> Purge hem eerst eens ;)
<lordievader> Apt is lui, als iets al is geinstalleerd wil deze het niet graag opnieuw installeren.
<ichat> bezig...
<ichat> purge gedaan-  install gedaan,    apt-get update gedaan,  nog steeds het zelfde issue.
<lordievader> Zoek je echt een software center, of is een grafische package manager ook goed? In het tweede geval kun je ook Synaptic installeren.
<ichat> ik zoek echt een software center...
<lordievader> Ik ben bang dat ik te weinig verstand heb van het Ubu Software Center om je goed te helpen.
<ichat> ok,  in ieder geval tnx.
<ichat> lordievader:  mogelijk iets gevonden ...
<lordievader> Oh, wat?
<ichat> https://askubuntu.com/questions/760278/the-new-software-center-in-ubuntu-16-04-shows-no-application-data-found
<ichat> volgens deze link zou ik naast  ubuntu software ook gnome-software moeten purgen... .
<ichat> EN DONE!  :D
<lordievader> ichat: Nice, mooi opgelost :)
<ichat> lol het grappige van het verhaal is, dat ik achter dit probleem kwam omdat ik heel even de laptop van een vriendin had geleend om een usb stick te formateren die onder windows problemen gaf ;) - maar dat probleem heeft me letterlijk 3 minuten gekost en dit bijna een uur ;)
<lordievader> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/59759656075/typical-bug-fixing
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-09
<Rick_> hallo
<Rick_> iemand hier die mij kan/wil helpen?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-07-02
<cybernout> hallo allemaal , iedereen naar het strand zeker ? ;)
<cybernout> weet  iemand wat het bash command is voor het "Clear All" van de ubuntu message tray ?
<cybernout> https://i.stack.imgur.com/VlcPe.png
<cybernout> of kan ik ergens een limiet instellen zodat het er nooit meer dan bijvoorbeeld 5 worden ?
<cybernout> of welk proces ( daemon ) die message maakt en waar deconfig files zich bevinden ?
<cybernout> alle tips zijn welkom ;)
<cybernout> weet  iemand wat het bash command is voor het "Clear All" van de ubuntu message tray ?
<cybernout> https://i.stack.imgur.com/VlcPe.png
#ubuntu-nl 2018-07-03
<M_aD> website en forum plat sinds gisteren?
<oerheks_> goh, ik kom er nooit meer, dus het viel het niet op
<oerheks_> Cees, commandoline_ JanC ^^
<JanC> geen idee wie dat beheert momenteel
<JanC> SWAT: ^^^ ?
<M_aD> ik heb johanvd een mail gestuurd maar ik dacht ik vraag het even hier na voor de zekerheid
<oerheks_> M_aD, het is onder onze aandacht, dank u voor de melding
<M_aD> graag gedaan
<M_aD> alright, antwoord terug van johan, er blijken problemen te zijn bij HCC en ze zijn ermee bezig
<JanC> right, dat draaide op een VM bij HCC IIRC
<M_aD> JanC en alle andere leden hier, HCC blijkt getroffen te zijn door een cyberaanval:
<M_aD> https://www.hcc.nl/
<M_aD> ik heb de leden die bij ons ook op het forum komen dit even laten weten zodat ze op de hoogte zijn.
<JanC> ok, merci  :)
<JanC> de meesten hier komen niet zo vaak op de site of het forum...
<M_aD> en vice versa :)
<oerheks> https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/computerclub-hcc-getroffen-door-zware-cyberaanval~a32bd338/
<oerheks> als ubuntu-nl hersteld moet worden, misschien gelijk omzetten naar het askubuntu model ipv slaapverwekkende forumberichten met reuze spam. lekker kort en direct, dat willen we.
<oerheks> geen flashend geleuter, wat 3/4 pagina neemt
#ubuntu-nl 2018-07-04
<josspyker> ben benieuwd naar de details van die aanval
#ubuntu-nl 2020-07-04
<oerheks> internetgekkies.
<Cugel3> Waar. Hoe.
